# Knitting Tea Party - 16th March 2012



## FireballDave

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 16th March 2012 and that makes it 10:00 a.m. in Melbourne Australia where the Formula One season has started, so a weekend of petrolhead fun is in store for me!

It must be time for another Knitting Tea Party to begin, with lots of polite friendly inconsequential light chatter on a variety of subjects. One of the great things is that it's an open discussion, everybody is welcome to add any snippets of information or ideas to a subject they think are relevant and will be of interest to the general readership. Of course, being a Brit, some of my terminology is specific to these shores; where I am aware of a difference, I give equivalents. I hope you'll all bear with me if I miss a few, I am always happy to clarify anything that appears unclear.

Saint Patrick's Day is being celebrated in Eire and Northern Ireland, as well as by the Irish diaspora around the globe, I hope you have lots of fun if you are joining in the party. In the UK, Mothering Sunday is on the 18th, so they'll all be getting breakfast in bed and a wrecked kitchen to mark the day. If you're a Mum, I hope they clear up and that you have a very special day.

No darts in the atlas this week, I haven't caught up with all the time changes around the globe, although I can tell you it's midnight in Paris, more of that later.

Easter is only three weeks away, whether you celebrate it as the principal festival in the Christian Calendar, or as a nice long weekend in Spring with added chocolate, I'm sure you're making preparations. I generally don't give friends expensively packaged Easter Eggs, I prefer to give them an egg cup with a little chocolate egg and one of my cosies, if you haven't seen it yet, the design I'm using this year is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html

there's a single-stripe version on page four. I hope you like this very traditional _Easter Egg_ cosy design and enjoy making it.

Earlier to-day, there was a discussion about French Bread, that had me thinking about all things French and I served up a famous French dessert at dinner this evening.

When I was a little boy, I was taken on many trips to France by my Great Aunt, a very grand lady. A treat would be an occasional trip to the Cote d'Azure on the fabulous TGV _Le Mistral_, named after the hot wind that blows up the Rhone Valley. This train that covered the distance from Paris in 9 hours at speeds of over 160 km/h., my Aunt described it as, "The Jet Age on Rails". Travelling 1st class was an experience in _Modernisme Deluxe_ and the food and drink in the restaurant matched. So to-day, a cocktail and a dessert from its menu!

*Peaches Mistral*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 large peach halves that have been poached in stock syrup of equal quantities of sugar and water, you can use canned if you are short of time
4 oz (115g) fresh strawberries
1 oz (30g) icing sugar (US = confectioners sugar)
5 fl. oz (140ml) double cream (US = heavy or whipping cream)
1 tbs (15ml) milk (only if using full fat double cream, otherwise add extra whipping cream)
12 blanched and lightly toasted whole almonds

*Method:*
Drain peach halves thoroughly and place cut side uppermost on individual plates.

Thinly slice the strawberries, mix with the sugar and fill the peach cavities with them, arranging a couple of slices on the rim of each.

Whip the cream until thick and pipe a whirl on each peach half, add three whole toasted almonds to each dessert and chill for thirty minutes before serving.

_This is excellent for dinner parties, despite being a very simple dish to assemble._

*Cocktail Le Mistral

Ingredients:*
2 fl. oz. (50ml) dry white wine
1 fl. oz. (25ml) Creme de Framboise (raspberry liquer)
2 fresh strawberries
3 tbs crushed ice

*Method:*
Combine all the ingredients in a blender.

Pour into a cocktail glass and decorate with a slice of fresh strawberry

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Oooh, those sound good, I think I need to run up to the little market and grab some peaches and strawberries tonight. 
Good Evening Dave, hope you are having a wonderful start to the weekend. 
And that the lads leave you some dessert.


----------



## wannabear

Hi Dave! The room looks a little empty.


----------



## kac47874

Another weekend, kid gone, knitting, look-out!


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Hi Dave! The room looks a little empty.


Watch it fill up, it's only 11:18 in London!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:   Fireball Dave--how amazing to be one of the first on this week! I have not been able to be on much this week, so I am still trying to catch up. Today my DH and I went to see his sister who is 84yrs;She was put in the hospital yesterday.Currently she has started chemo and had a slight bit of reaction which she needed to be hospitalized for. Will probably be in until Sunday. Tomorrow evening we are going with my son and family to see Mickey and Minnie Disney on Ice Show in Rockford, IL. Sunday early will be church and then off to Bentsenville, IL for GS hockey playoff-third round. Then Monday if we recover from the weekend I will be at Lockwood Park doing a bit of volunteer work. Still no knitting or hand work yet. Hope the tea party is light and delightful this weekend; loved the peach receipe you had on here. Happy days ahead for you and everyone else!


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, those sound good, I think I need to run up to the little market and grab some peaches and strawberries tonight.
> Good Evening Dave, hope you are having a wonderful start to the weekend.
> And that the lads leave you some dessert.


It is a seriously nice combination, use white peaches if you can get them, the chef on _Le Mistral_ always did! But canned peaches do work well if fresh are unavilable.

I'm looking forward to some fun watching the racing, three hours to FP3 (3rd free practice session), my body-clock is on Melbourne Time, so I'm all set!

I hid my double dessert in the _film fridge_ in my study, I'm not stupid!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza

Wahoo...I'm on the 1st page! so? oh well....it's just fun to be in at the beginning, and not have to read tons of pages to catch up.  However, we are on the road for most of tomorrow, and a fair portion of Sunday...soooo....I will have tons of pages to catch up on! Sam, I'll wave as we pass the Defiance exit on the Ohio turnpike. We're headed for the Cleveland area, and then on to Pittsburgh for a couple of days. I'm taking my knitting. Hope to make good progress in the car! 

Happy St. Paddy's Day to all who are Irish, or become so once a year. Chicago has a green river in honor of St. P.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sandy

Dave the receipts sound delicious but on the drink can you substitute something else for the wine? I'm thinking it might be good with vodka. What do you think?


----------



## buckybear

Good evening Dave, I was actually catching up on last weeks Tea Party when I found the new one. The recipes sound delicious, as they always do. We are having unseasonably warm weather for Northwest Ohio, but I'm not going to argue with Mother Nature! We just returned from a motorcycle trip to our favorite Mexican restaurant, A Blueberry Margaretta rounded out my meal. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## PatSam

From another thread "for St Paddy's Day"... 'Shayfaye' suggested in addition to Guiness a drink called a Blonde in a Red Dress. When queried she replied; "We float a shot of raspberry liquer on top. Yummo. Got that once in a town called Baltimore, Ireland, and have drinking it ever since."

I'm not a Guiness drinker myself but the raspberry liquor sounds pretty good.


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> Dave the receipts sound delicious but on the drink can you substitute something else for the wine?


Grape juice works well as a substitute, but if you want to make it alcohol-free, you'll need to use raspberry syrup rather than liquer.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## wannabear

Not too long to wait for the local strawberries, and maybe some peaches too. I don't know if they'll overlap. There is nothing you can do with either of them that would not be good. Pick them yourself and have a few in the field!


----------



## FireballDave

kac47874 said:


> Another weekend, kid gone, knitting, look-out!


It's nice to have a bit of peace and quiet!

Dave


----------



## Sandy

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave the receipts sound delicious but on the drink can you substitute something else for the wine?
> 
> 
> 
> Grape juice works well as a substitute, but if you want to make it alcohol-free, you'll need to use raspberry syrup rather than liquer.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave,
Do you think vodka instead of wine would work?


----------



## NanaCaren

I could use the drink about now.


----------



## kac47874

It's beer-thirty here!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:   Fireball Dave--how amazing to be one of the first on this week! I have not been able to be on much this week, so I am still trying to catch up. Today my DH and I went to see his sister who is 84yrs;She was put in the hospital yesterday.Currently she has started chemo and had a slight bit of reaction which she needed to be hospitalized for. Will probably be in until Sunday. Tomorrow evening we are going with my son and family to see Mickey and Minnie Disney on Ice Show in Rockford, IL. Sunday early will be church and then off to Bentsenville, IL for GS hockey playoff-third round. Then Monday if we recover from the weekend I will be at Lockwood Park doing a bit of volunteer work. Still no knitting or hand work yet. Hope the tea party is light and delightful this weekend; loved the peach receipe you had on here. Happy days ahead for you and everyone else!


Wow! What a busy weekend ahead, have fun at the show!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

Greetings everyone. I decided to get on board early this week. So, it's Friday 6:35 pm and we have enjoyed a sunny, warm day. It's been at least 20 degrees above normal (32F) all week, so it feels like spring. Tomorrow I'm heading north with my sisters-in-law to visit cousins on the Iron Range. Our get togethers always result in a fun day, so I'm looking forward to it. We'll stop at a local meat shop and pick up some good home made Slavic sausage. And if we're lucky, one of the cousins will have potica for us. Hers is always so rich, you can't see the bread. For those of you who are not familiar with potica (pronounced po-teet-sa), it's a sweet dough pulled as thin as possible, spread with a walnut/butter/honey spread, rolled like a jelly roll, and baked. There's nothing better than Maxine's potica. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful week-end and upcoming week. I'll check back when I return tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> Wahoo...I'm on the 1st page! so? oh well....it's just fun to be in at the beginning, and not have to read tons of pages to catch up.  However, we are on the road for most of tomorrow, and a fair portion of Sunday...soooo....I will have tons of pages to catch up on! Sam, I'll wave as we pass the Defiance exit on the Ohio turnpike. We're headed for the Cleveland area, and then on to Pittsburgh for a couple of days. I'm taking my knitting. Hope to make good progress in the car!
> 
> Happy St. Paddy's Day to all who are Irish, or become so once a year. Chicago has a green river in honor of St. P.
> Carol (IL)


Safe journey Carol, enjoy your days away.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I'm just getting ready to start some fingerless mitts for my sister for her birthday next month. Got to get the pork chops ready for the oven here in a bit too. Hum... knit or eat - such decisions I think my hubby would vote for food so I'd better get up off the couch and fix him some dinner.


----------



## wannabear

Grandma Gail, that sounds a lot like baklava, doesn't it? And something like strudel! So many pastries . . . not available here.


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave the receipts sound delicious but on the drink can you substitute something else for the wine?
> 
> 
> 
> Grape juice works well as a substitute, but if you want to make it alcohol-free, you'll need to use raspberry syrup rather than liquer.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave,
> Do you think vodka instead of wine would work?
Click to expand...

Yes! There is a name for that combination which escapes me at the moment, but I have had it in London. I'm sorry I misunderstood your earlier question, I thought you wanted a _mocktail!_

Dave


----------



## Sandy

Grape juice works well as a substitute, but if you want to make it alcohol-free, you'll need to use raspberry syrup rather than liquer.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

Dave,
Do you think vodka instead of wine would work?[/quote]

Yes! There is a name for that combination which escapes me at the moment, but I have had it in London. I'm sorry I misunderstood your earlier question, I thought you wanted a _mocktail!_

Dave[/quote]

That's okay Dave there are lots of people at the tea party that don't drink and after the week I've had I am certainly ready for one!


----------



## NanaCaren

kac47874 said:


> It's beer-thirty here!


 :thumbup: It is lemon breeze time here. My brother in law makes so awesome mead. I got to help name the lemon one.


----------



## FireballDave

buckybear said:


> Good evening Dave, I was actually catching up on last weeks Tea Party when I found the new one. The recipes sound delicious, as they always do. We are having unseasonably warm weather for Northwest Ohio, but I'm not going to argue with Mother Nature! We just returned from a motorcycle trip to our favorite Mexican restaurant, A Blueberry Margaretta rounded out my meal. Have a great weekend everyone.


Lucky you to have such warm weather, it's still 'thermals' on the bike in London!

Mexican 'snacks' will be devoured by _The Gannets_ with the racing, they'll be starving again in a couple of hours!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

wannabear said:


> Grandma Gail, that sounds a lot like baklava, doesn't it? And something like strudel! So many pastries . . . not available here.


The filling used is similar in both. Baklava's is made with alternating layers of filo dough and filling while potica is made with sweet bread dough. The results are quite different. It is somewhat similar to strudel, but the dough used in strudel is not stretched particularly thin and the common kind around here is layered in a cake pan. Successful potica dough is stretched so thin, it is almost translucent.


----------



## FireballDave

PatSam said:


> From another thread "for St Paddy's Day"... 'Shayfaye' suggested in addition to Guiness a drink called a Blonde in a Red Dress. When queried she replied; "We float a shot of raspberry liquer on top. Yummo. Got that once in a town called Baltimore, Ireland, and have drinking it ever since."
> 
> I'm not a Guiness drinker myself but the raspberry liquor sounds pretty good.


I'm not fond of Guiness either, it'd take more than a shot of Creme de Framboise for me to drink it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandma Gail said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail, that sounds a lot like baklava, doesn't it? And something like strudel! So many pastries . . . not available here.
> 
> 
> 
> The filling used is similar in both. Baklava's is made with alternating layers of filo dough and filling while potica is made with sweet bread dough. The results are quite different. It is somewhat similar to strudel, but the dough used in strudel is not stretched particularly thin and the common kind around here is layered in a cake pan. Successful potica dough is stretched so thin, it is almost translucent.
Click to expand...

This sounds divine. Could we have the recipe.


----------



## Althea

Hi, all. It's 10.25 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide (we're half an hour behind Melbourne, Dave). Hope you enjoy the Grand Prix - it used to be held in Adelaide until Melbourne 'stole' it from us maybe 8-10 years ago. Can't say I miss the disruption to the city, though The Clipsal 500 was held here a couple of weeks ago, and there's plenty of disruption due to that, with streets blocked off around the city and tempers fraying with the frustration of travelling miles out of one's way just to get from A to B. But apparently the tourism brings millions of dollars into the city, so we're told it's worth the disruption for a couple of weeks. At the end of the last TP we were talking about French flour/bread. I can't wait to have breakfast in Paris - I may stay in the dining room all day and leave the sight-seeing to everyone else! Off to knitting guild this afternoon: my garden is getting more and more neglected with all this knitting. However, I retired from work at the end of February, so once the novelty of all this 'free time' wears off, I hope to get into some kind of routine with gardening/cooking/reading/knitting/sleeping. Once I'm back from Europe at the end of May I'll front up to the Refugee Association, a few minutes' walk from where I live, to volunteer teaching English to refugee families. I used to do this many years ago when I only worked on a casual basis, and found it very rewarding. Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE

Peaches Mistral............emmm, makes my mouth water!!! What a fantastic idea. How do I manage knitting afterwards? 

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I could use the drink about now.


Sante!


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> Greetings everyone. I decided to get on board early this week. So, it's Friday 6:35 pm and we have enjoyed a sunny, warm day. It's been at least 20 degrees above normal (32F) all week, so it feels like spring. Tomorrow I'm heading north with my sisters-in-law to visit cousins on the Iron Range. Our get togethers always result in a fun day, so I'm looking forward to it. We'll stop at a local meat shop and pick up some good home made Slavic sausage. And if we're lucky, one of the cousins will have potica for us. Hers is always so rich, you can't see the bread. For those of you who are not familiar with potica (pronounced po-teet-sa), it's a sweet dough pulled as thin as possible, spread with a walnut/butter/honey spread, rolled like a jelly roll, and baked. There's nothing better than Maxine's potica.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful week-end and upcoming week. I'll check back when I return tomorrow.


Sounds similar to the Quercian pastry made with an apple filling. Enjoy the day.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Laurie said:


> I'm just getting ready to start some fingerless mitts for my sister for her birthday next month. Got to get the pork chops ready for the oven here in a bit too. Hum... knit or eat - such decisions I think my hubby would vote for food so I'd better get up off the couch and fix him some dinner.


That's always a dilema, one gets so engrossed that the time just flies by!

Dave


----------



## flockie

Dave, thanks for another Tea Party. I so enjoy everyone and the conversation. Peaches Mistral sounds like a winner, already copied it to my recipe file, can't wait for white peaches this summer. We like to put fruit on the grill during the summer- peaches, nectarines, pineapple, bananas. I like to make sauces from fresh or frozen raspberries or strawberries, and pour over pound cake, or ice cream. Mmmmm.


----------



## FireballDave

Althea said:


> Hi, all. It's 10.25 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide (we're half an hour behind Melbourne, Dave). Hope you enjoy the Grand Prix - it used to be held in Adelaide until Melbourne 'stole' it from us maybe 8-10 years ago. Can't say I miss the disruption to the city, though The Clipsal 500 was held here a couple of weeks ago, and there's plenty of disruption due to that, with streets blocked off around the city and tempers fraying with the frustration of travelling miles out of one's way just to get from A to B. But apparently the tourism brings millions of dollars into the city, so we're told it's worth the disruption for a couple of weeks. At the end of the last TP we were talking about French flour/bread. I can't wait to have breakfast in Paris - I may stay in the dining room all day and leave the sight-seeing to everyone else! Off to knitting guild this afternoon: my garden is getting more and more neglected with all this knitting. However, I retired from work at the end of February, so once the novelty of all this 'free time' wears off, I hope to get into some kind of routine with gardening/cooking/reading/knitting/sleeping. Once I'm back from Europe at the end of May I'll front up to the Refugee Association, a few minutes' walk from where I live, to volunteer teaching English to refugee families. I used to do this many years ago when I only worked on a casual basis, and found it very rewarding. Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll check back in tomorrow.


A Grand Prix is a great advertisement for a city, the tv aaudience is vast.

Try a bowl of hot chocolate and brioche when you're in Paris, it did wonders for Proust!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Peaches Mistral............emmm, makes my mouth water!!! What a fantastic idea. How do I manage knitting afterwards?
> 
> Ingrid


Make two, eat one one and promise yourself the other as a reward after _nn_ rows!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

A friend of mine has peach trees, they taste so good. My neighbor/landlord has a big fig tree, I noticed that the figs are already starting. mmm...


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> A friend of mine has peach trees, they taste so good. My neighbor/landlord has a big fig tree, I noticed that the figs are already starting. mmm...


Now you know what to do with the peaches!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the drink about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sante!
Click to expand...

Thank you! mmmmm very tasty.  I may have accidentally doubled it.


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has peach trees, they taste so good. My neighbor/landlord has a big fig tree, I noticed that the figs are already starting. mmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know what to do with the peaches!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh yah, and this receipt is definitely at the top of the list.


----------



## dandylion

You and me both. I've never been happier to see the end of this week, and the almost end of Friday the 13th and the beginning of some light cheer.

yesterday was bad, KP Admin slapped my hands (which is not horrible, just embarrassing) , but today I got in the first car wreck I've been in for about 40 years, and it was my fault. 
I rear ended someone, and I could have driven my car, but the hood might have blown open and caused another accident if I drove it, so it had to be towed.

No one was hurt, except that the woman I rear-ended got a backache as soon as I appologized for hitting her.

I won't go into all of the gorry details, but I'm having my second glass of wine and I'm not doing another thing until I read all of the good postings on here and facebook, and I finish the bottle. 
See you soon, if I can still sit upright  Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> I could use the drink about now.


----------



## Edith M

It was a nice quiet day here. The weather has been fantastic all week. I even had my morning coffee on my front deck. Your peach desert sounds much like what I used to make as an appetiser. I put a peach half on a bed of lettuce and filled it with cottage cheese and snipped chives. My husband liked to drizzle French dressing on his. The rest of us ate it plain. The children liked having desert first.
My Forsythia is showing signs of blooming. I see lots of Crocus and Snow Drops popping up all over the place. I love Spring.
Thanks again for hosting this weeks tea party Dave. I have 2 cosies done so far. Only 4 to go and I have a set. Edith M


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaches Mistral............emmm, makes my mouth water!!! What a fantastic idea. How do I manage knitting afterwards?
> 
> Ingrid
> 
> 
> 
> Make two, eat one one and promise yourself the other as a reward after _nn_ rows!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yeah, ha ha haaaaa 

Ingrid


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> You and me both. I've never been happier to see the end of this week, and the almost end of Friday the 13th and the beginning of some light cheer.
> 
> yesterday was bad, KP Admin slapped my hands (which is not horrible, just embarrassing) , but today I got in the first car wreck I've been in for about 40 years, and it was my fault.
> I rear ended someone, and I could have driven my car, but the hood might have blown open and caused another accident if I drove it, so it had to be towed.
> 
> No one was hurt, except that the woman I rear-ended got a backache as soon as I appologized for hitting her.
> 
> I won't go into all of the gorry details, but I'm having my second glass of wine and I'm not doing another thing until I read all of the good postings on here and facebook, and I finish the bottle.
> See you soon, if I can still sit upright  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the drink about now.
Click to expand...

Glad no one was hurt. 
I thought the daughter and 3 of the grandsons were going to come over tonight. It will be tomorrow instead, works out good for me too. The cocktail Dave posted is very good.


----------



## Poledra65

dandylion said:


> You and me both. I've never been happier to see the end of this week, and the almost end of Friday the 13th and the beginning of some light cheer.
> 
> yesterday was bad, KP Admin slapped my hands (which is not horrible, just embarrassing) , but today I got in the first car wreck I've been in for about 40 years, and it was my fault.
> I rear ended someone, and I could have driven my car, but the hood might have blown open and caused another accident if I drove it, so it had to be towed.
> 
> No one was hurt, except that the woman I rear-ended got a backache as soon as I appologized for hitting her.
> 
> I won't go into all of the gorry details, but I'm having my second glass of wine and I'm not doing another thing until I read all of the good postings on here and facebook, and I finish the bottle.
> See you soon, if I can still sit upright  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the drink about now.
Click to expand...

So glad you are alright and that no one was hurt.


----------



## loriekennedy

i love fresh peaches


----------



## flockie

dandylion, so glad to hear you were not hurt. I think I'll join you in a glass of wine tonight.


----------



## Sandiego

Hi Dave and everyone,

Your receipts sound delicious!!! My husband and I have been on a diet, but at least one day of the week we eat whatever and tonight is the night. We went out to a restaurant and had a nice big steak. Dave, your receipts would be the perfect touch to the end of a nice dinner. I thank you for them. It has been a beautiful day here in the high 70s. All the trees and flowers are blooming. Spring has actually sprung and it is beautiful! I have had the windows and back door open all day.

Dandylion, I am so sorry that you had a car wreck. I am so glad that you came out with no injury. Relax and enjoy the weekend. 

My husband is waiting for the Jayhawks (University of Kansas) to play basketball. He is a HUGE fan. He was happy to see that Missouri lost. Amazing the things that make people happy, lol!!!! Everyone enjoy the tea party and HAPPY ST. PAT'S day. ;0)


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening everyone... wishing everyone a Happy and Safe Saint Patrick's Day!!! 
Dave thank you for the great receipts, have them printed out and ready to shop for the items I need tomorrow. 
Will be getting a new lawn tomorrow, they are going to spray seed then hay over the top, so hopefully this year I'll have a lawn instead of a red clay dust bowl. Have such wonderful neighbors that are doing this for me, they love the dishcloths that I give them and of course they guys love the cookies and other goodies that I share with them. 
Therapist said I can start knitting again, only having to wear the braces a few hours a day now  I'm a happy camper for sure!!
Have a wonderful evening!!
Marianne


----------



## NanaCaren

Therapist said I can start knitting again, only having to wear the braces a few hours a day now  I'm a happy camper for sure!!
Have a wonderful evening!!
Marianne[/quote]

Just remember to not over do the knitting.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> You and me both. I've never been happier to see the end of this week, and the almost end of Friday the 13th and the beginning of some light cheer.
> 
> yesterday was bad, KP Admin slapped my hands (which is not horrible, just embarrassing) , but today I got in the first car wreck I've been in for about 40 years, and it was my fault.
> I rear ended someone, and I could have driven my car, but the hood might have blown open and caused another accident if I drove it, so it had to be towed.
> 
> No one was hurt, except that the woman I rear-ended got a backache as soon as I appologized for hitting her.
> 
> I won't go into all of the gorry details, but I'm having my second glass of wine and I'm not doing another thing until I read all of the good postings on here and facebook, and I finish the bottle.
> See you soon, if I can still sit upright  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the drink about now.
Click to expand...

Glad you're OK, at least fixing cars is painless!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Edith M said:


> It was a nice quiet day here. The weather has been fantastic all week. I even had my morning coffee on my front deck. Your peach desert sounds much like what I used to make as an appetiser. I put a peach half on a bed of lettuce and filled it with cottage cheese and snipped chives. My husband liked to drizzle French dressing on his. The rest of us ate it plain. The children liked having desert first.
> My Forsythia is showing signs of blooming. I see lots of Crocus and Snow Drops popping up all over the place. I love Spring.
> Thanks again for hosting this weeks tea party Dave. I have 2 cosies done so far. Only 4 to go and I have a set. Edith M


Peaches are a wonderfully versatile fruit.

You're doing well with the cosies, congratulations.

Dve


----------



## Southern Gal

hi everyone, beautiful weather here. was warm yesterday, but nice out now. i have worked out in my yard the last two days, so much to do. i let everything get behind i had knee worked on one yr. and last yr. was so hot out, i never fooled with anything, so now i play catch up with the grass inthe beds. but i like flowers and a pretty yard and so it goes. i am going to move one entire bed and remove the stones around it to use somewhere else, then the bed in the lower yard is in full sun and i have some things to replant in there, i am actually down sizing in what i want to care for, i am doing more in large pots. thats where i garden from. but i can tell you i have had no prob. sleeping at night, too pooped to care. 
sam i had a omlet in a bag this morning. i loaded it with fresh mushrooms and onion some cheese not a lot. it was soooo good and your right no clean up. i hope everyone is doing well, rn, i hope your neice is ok, i know she has a long way to go emotionally, but she can do it. i finished a red slouch hat with a vine pattern or so its called. but i changed it some, now i am back to the multidirectiona scarf. yep. still a on going project.


----------



## FireballDave

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, beautiful weather here. was warm yesterday, but nice out now. i have worked out in my yard the last two days, so much to do. i let everything get behind i had knee worked on one yr. and last yr. was so hot out, i never fooled with anything, so now i play catch up with the grass inthe beds. but i like flowers and a pretty yard and so it goes. i am going to move one entire bed and remove the stones around it to use somewhere else, then the bed in the lower yard is in full sun and i have some things to replant in there, i am actually down sizing in what i want to care for, i am doing more in large pots. thats where i garden from. but i can tell you i have had no prob. sleeping at night, too pooped to care.
> sam i had a omlet in a bag this morning. i loaded it with fresh mushrooms and onion some cheese not a lot. it was soooo good and your right no clean up. i hope everyone is doing well, rn, i hope your neice is ok, i know she has a long way to go emotionally, but she can do it. i finished a red slouch hat with a vine pattern or so its called. but i changed it some, now i am back to the multidirectiona scarf. yep. still a on going project.


I'm glad you're enjoying the gardening, don't overdo it though!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good evening from Illinois - we've had a wonderful week of warm weather and all the plants are starting to sprout---I'm hopeful this keeps up through the summer!!

We're off to Madison, WI to see our granddaughter again -- can't wait to see how much she's changed in just the last two weeks.

Dandylion - sorry about your accident. Hope the wine ends the jitters that seem to occur when this sort of thing happens.

Hope the rest of the tea party is as good as the start - can't wait to get fresh peaches and make your recipe, Dave..sounds like a real winner. I'll probably try it with fresh berries of all kinds. I'll try to catch up when we return. Best wishes to all.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I thought the daughter and 3 of the grandsons were going to come over tonight. It will be tomorrow instead, works out good for me too. The cocktail Dave posted is very good.


I'm sure they'll descend in a flurry of energy!

It is a nice cocktail, typing out the dessert reminded me of the cocktail!

Dave


----------



## martin keith

Hello Dave, the peach desert sounds so good I bet it is to die for. I live in Georgia (the peach state), but all of the best and largest peaches are shipped out to other parts of the US, I guess we have to maintain our image


----------



## FireballDave

Sandiego said:


> Hi Dave and everyone,
> 
> Your receipts sound delicious!!! My husband and I have been on a diet, but at least one day of the week we eat whatever and tonight is the night. We went out to a restaurant and had a nice big steak. Dave, your receipts would be the perfect touch to the end of a nice dinner. I thank you for them. It has been a beautiful day here in the high 70s. All the trees and flowers are blooming. Spring has actually sprung and it is beautiful! I have had the windows and back door open all day.


I do hope you enjoy the dessert, it's a lovely way to serve peaches and so simple!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good evening from Illinois - we've had a wonderful week of warm weather and all the plants are starting to sprout---I'm hopeful this keeps up through the summer!!
> 
> We're off to Madison, WI to see our granddaughter again -- can't wait to see how much she's changed in just the last two weeks.
> 
> Dandylion - sorry about your accident. Hope the wine ends the jitters that seem to occur when this sort of thing happens.
> 
> Hope the rest of the tea party is as good as the start - can't wait to get fresh peaches and make your recipe, Dave..sounds like a real winner. I'll probably try it with fresh berries of all kinds. I'll try to catch up when we return. Best wishes to all.


Enjoy the granddaughter. They change so fast when the are little.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone... wishing everyone a Happy and Safe Saint Patrick's Day!!!
> Dave thank you for the great receipts, have them printed out and ready to shop for the items I need tomorrow.
> Will be getting a new lawn tomorrow, they are going to spray seed then hay over the top, so hopefully this year I'll have a lawn instead of a red clay dust bowl. Have such wonderful neighbors that are doing this for me, they love the dishcloths that I give them and of course they guys love the cookies and other goodies that I share with them.
> Therapist said I can start knitting again, only having to wear the braces a few hours a day now  I'm a happy camper for sure!!
> Have a wonderful evening!!
> Marianne


Lucky you, I hope the new lawn takes well.

Be careful with the kniting, build up slowly, you don't want a relapse. Glad you're on the mend though!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the daughter and 3 of the grandsons were going to come over tonight. It will be tomorrow instead, works out good for me too. The cocktail Dave posted is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'll descend in a flurry of energy!
> 
> It is a nice cocktail, typing out the dessert reminded me of the cocktail!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes they will about 9am. All 3 of them are a bundle of energy. The desert will go good with waffles at brunch. Might even make some of Sam's omelets. 
I have 2 more citrus cozies to go with the coasters. Then I have one more set to make for the other 3 grandsons that live close.


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Hello Dave, the peach desert sounds so good I bet it is to die for. I live in Georgia (the peach state), but all of the best and largest peaches are shipped out to other parts of the US, I guess we have to maintain our image


You'll love it!

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh

Greetings to everyone! So happy to have made it to the tea party near the beginning this time. Went to the local Michaels this evening to discuss teaching a scrapbooking class for them but after meeting with them feel that it woiuld not be a good match. But it was not a wasted trip since I managed to pick up some cotton yarn to make a shawl I've been wanting to do up for myself. Also found a delightful Knitting Amigurumi book. Will try to make some of the animals up before Easter for the grandkids .
Hope everyone has a wonderful St. Paddy's day. I plan to cook corned beef and cabbage in my slow cooker. Hopefully the grandkids will like it but if not there is always pb&j sandwiches for them. LOL


----------



## KatStabe

flockie said:


> dandylion, so glad to hear you were not hurt. I think I'll join you in a glass of wine tonight.


Happy to know you weren't hurt. That glass of wine does sound good. Think I'll join you too. Sounds like we are starting thr TP with cocktails tonight.

Kat


----------



## wannabear

So sorry dandylion. So glad you weren't hurt. Hope your weekend goes OK.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi Everybody

We had a sunny start to the day. We have not seen much of the sun for a while now. Over cast and rainy mostly. Not heavy but enough to keep my DH busy with the lawn mower. Other parts of Australia are getting very heavy rain and floods. My favourite fresh produce seller at the Farmer's Markets lost most of his crops to 170ml of rain over 3 days. He said it was very, very frightening. Everything is starting to regrow but it is still overcast and he now needs the sun.

We have a new twilight craft market starting tonight. I will be going to check it out.

All the best to you all and look after yourselves.


----------



## KatStabe

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone... wishing everyone a Happy and Safe Saint Patrick's Day!!!
> Dave thank you for the great receipts, have them printed out and ready to shop for the items I need tomorrow.
> Will be getting a new lawn tomorrow, they are going to spray seed then hay over the top, so hopefully this year I'll have a lawn instead of a red clay dust bowl. Have such wonderful neighbors that are doing this for me, they love the dishcloths that I give them and of course they guys love the cookies and other goodies that I share with them.
> Therapist said I can start knitting again, only having to wear the braces a few hours a day now  I'm a happy camper for sure!!
> Have a wonderful evening!!
> Marianne


Marianne , That is wonderful news. Just be careful, Please?
Great news about the lawn too. We live in apartment surrounded by concrete and a paved parking lot. Ugh!


----------



## dandylion

Thank you everyone for your good wishes and for joining me in my wine and sorrow. 

The 3/4 bottle of wine is gone and it feels like I have not had a drop, so I started in on the quart of ice cream that was in the freezer and I'm starting to really feel good. 

I may have a headache and an upset stomach in the morning, but I'm feeling all of the comfort tonight. 
Thanks, everybody for your part in that comfort. It's nice to have empathetic friends, who commiserate with me.  

Funny how we always stay cool during the crisis, but fall apart afterward, isnt it. 
Ill check on how you all are in the morning. Im taking my ice cream to bed with me. 
Love you all. Sue/d


----------



## deescrafty

Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.


----------



## wannabear

deescrafty said:


> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.


Happy St. Patrick's Day! I have a couple of redheaded kids who claim to be Irish, and especially on the 17th. They look it.


----------



## scotslass

Good evening everyone, it's 7:12pm here in Idaho, my weekend is kinda over, my Monday starts tomorrow. 
Had some sad news this week, my Uncle passed away Monday, he lived in Port Angeles Washington. He's my mum's brother, she is in Scotland. I hope my Aunt Cora is ok, I have no way of contacting her. I pray that it was peaceful for him. 

Spring Break for the kids starts next week, my 13 and 10 yr olds only have 2 days of school, my 16yr old has 4 days of school then they are off till April 2nd. They are really looking forward to this school break. Wish I had Spring Break along with them.

Have a great weekend everyone
Marion


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Hi, all. It's 10.25 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide (we're half an hour behind Melbourne, Dave). Hope you enjoy the Grand Prix - it used to be held in Adelaide until Melbourne 'stole' it from us maybe 8-10 years ago. Can't say I miss the disruption to the city, though The Clipsal 500 was held here a couple of weeks ago, and there's plenty of disruption due to that, with streets blocked off around the city and tempers fraying with the frustration of travelling miles out of one's way just to get from A to B. But apparently the tourism brings millions of dollars into the city, so we're told it's worth the disruption for a couple of weeks. At the end of the last TP we were talking about French flour/bread. I can't wait to have breakfast in Paris - I may stay in the dining room all day and leave the sight-seeing to everyone else! Off to knitting guild this afternoon: my garden is getting more and more neglected with all this knitting. However, I retired from work at the end of February, so once the novelty of all this 'free time' wears off, I hope to get into some kind of routine with gardening/cooking/reading/knitting/sleeping. Once I'm back from Europe at the end of May I'll front up to the Refugee Association, a few minutes' walk from where I live, to volunteer teaching English to refugee families. I used to do this many years ago when I only worked on a casual basis, and found it very rewarding. Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll check back in tomorrow.


My recollection of a few decades ago is that all the bread in Europe tasted better than ours; it had taste. I even called King Arthur a while ago to ask about that and they had nothing to say except that sourdough is used a lot. I did not think it was sourdough.


----------



## Ceili

Irish car bomb cake? Sam doesn't seem to be online right now, so I'll ask ... Have you a recipe?


deescrafty said:


> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.


----------



## Poledra65

dandylion said:


> Thank you everyone for your good wishes and for joining me in my wine and sorrow.
> 
> The 3/4 bottle of wine is gone and it feels like I have not had a drop, so I started in on the quart of ice cream that was in the freezer and I'm starting to really feel good.
> 
> I may have a headache and an upset stomach in the morning, but I'm feeling all of the comfort tonight.
> Thanks, everybody for your part in that comfort. It's nice to have empathetic friends, who commiserate with me.
> 
> Funny how we always stay cool during the crisis, but fall apart afterward, isnt it.
> Ill check on how you all are in the morning. Im taking my ice cream to bed with me.
> Love you all. Sue/d


Good night and hugs, just don't fall asleep with it melting beside you.


----------



## margewhaples

Hobo and I are relaxing here and I am contemplating something for dinner. It's 7:15 pm and the helicopters are already making overhead surveillance. If I thought we really had that much crime here I would take the first flight out. I ripped my butterfly dishcloth again as the butterfly just wasn't working out right. Will try again. Thanks to the wren for the pattern- I hope to get to that soon. Also if any have patterns that would make suitable toys for Hobo, my new pet,
please pm to me as I threw out all of Buddy's since he was ill and I did not know with what. Never can be too careful.
Rain forcast for the weekend probably will limit me to just inner tasks and knitting


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  kack47874-I can tell by your smile you are a "pistol". that was funny what you said about the time--sounds better than day-light saving time, and I don't even drink??HAHA


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Grandma Gail-That sounds delicious! Enjoy and ya'll be safe!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Grandma Laura-That gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the daughter and 3 of the grandsons were going to come over tonight. It will be tomorrow instead, works out good for me too. The cocktail Dave posted is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'll descend in a flurry of energy!
> 
> It is a nice cocktail, typing out the dessert reminded me of the cocktail!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they will about 9am. All 3 of them are a bundle of energy. The desert will go good with waffles at brunch. Might even make some of Sam's omelets.
> I have 2 more citrus cozies to go with the coasters. Then I have one more set to make for the other 3 grandsons that live close.
Click to expand...

In honor of St Patrick's Day, the Dr Seus's Green Eggs and Ham would be a good thing for the menu!!! I think it was my favorite Dr Seus book. My son could rhyme it off when he was 6 yrs old! haha, some things just stick into a person's head.:mrgreen:

I hope you got your egg cozies and coasters done for your little crew's arrival tomorrow.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :lol: Dave that sounds more like a knitting receipe than an actual food one--(make one,eat one,etc.)


----------



## 81brighteyes

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Peaches Mistral............emmm, makes my mouth water!!! What a fantastic idea. How do I manage knitting afterwards?
> 
> Ingrid


You wouldn't even care!!! Let's toast each other with one. Sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Marianne818- Good for you! I know you are glad to be able to knit again. Might better take it slow! I almost thought I was back in Georgia-we have had record temps for the last three days (80's).Sure dread the summer, can't tolerate the heat anymore since moving to this colder climate;my dau-i-law, and grands just laugh at me. But of course we had a pool in Ga. and they are young enough to get outside with the water hose and douse each other. The neighbors would get a real laugh if I did that, plus I would probably land on my derieer a few times!!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the daughter and 3 of the grandsons were going to come over tonight. It will be tomorrow instead, works out good for me too. The cocktail Dave posted is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'll descend in a flurry of energy!
> 
> It is a nice cocktail, typing out the dessert reminded me of the cocktail!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they will about 9am. All 3 of them are a bundle of energy. The desert will go good with waffles at brunch. Might even make some of Sam's omelets.
> I have 2 more citrus cozies to go with the coasters. Then I have one more set to make for the other 3 grandsons that live close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In honor of St Patrick's Day, the Dr Seus's Green Eggs and Ham would be a good thing for the menu!!! I think it was my favorite Dr Seus book. My son could rhyme it off when he was 6 yrs old! haha, some things just stick into a person's head.:mrgreen:
> 
> I hope you got your egg cozies and coasters done for your little crew's arrival tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I have 1 cozy left to make. A quick knit before they arrive. Green eggs I can do. I have chickens that lay green shelled eggs. Will have to get ham out of the freezer as soo as I get up.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( dandylion-So sorry to hear about your car, and am very glad you were not hurt. Hopefully the other person will not have any lasting problems. I recently got a warning ticket for speeding-haven't had one in over 35 years. My husband and I was taking about the good food we had just had at this restaurant in Sterling, IL, not paying attention to my speed;just as I turned off the main road onto a side road he was sitting there. I must say he was a very pleasant officer and only gave me a warning.Wheeee! Don't want any tickets or traffic points-insurance is high enough


----------



## pammie1234

It is 10:00 pm and already on page 6! I have had a very lazy day, and since I slept so much, will probably be up way too late!
dandylion, so glad that you are ok. I have had my share of minor wrecks, and it is no fun. Enjoy the wine!
Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it! 
I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Rookie Retiree--Give her an extra kiss from all of us on KP. send an updated photo. I'll wave and hollar hello as you pass our exit. Our GD goes to college at Whitewater!!! Be safe and enjoy your visit.


----------



## Dori Sage

Hey all - It is 8:06 p.m. here in cold, cloudy Port Hueneme, CA. Dave, your recipe for the drink sounds great. Think I'm going to fix myself a drink, take it to a nice hot tub and soak away my sore muscles. I've been unpacking for the last 2 weeks. Finally got the garage to a place that I am able to pull the car in. My kitchen is really small and I don't know what to do with all my STUFF. UGH


----------



## Sandiego

FireballDave said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone,
> 
> Your receipts sound delicious!!! My husband and I have been on a diet, but at least one day of the week we eat whatever and tonight is the night. We went out to a restaurant and had a nice big steak. Dave, your receipts would be the perfect touch to the end of a nice dinner. I thank you for them. It has been a beautiful day here in the high 70s. All the trees and flowers are blooming. Spring has actually sprung and it is beautiful! I have had the windows and back door open all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope you enjoy the dessert, it's a lovely way to serve peaches and so simple!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave,

The receipts are copied and next week I plan to have all the ingredients and try both. My mouth was watering as I was copying the ingredients. It will be a treat indeed!!!!

Thank you Dave!

;0)


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: dandylion that is so funny! I am laughing myself silly!HAHAHAHHAAHAAHAHAHHHAHA  :lol: :wink:  :-D :mrgreen: :XD: :XD:


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dave, I think that NanaCaren has been sipping your delicious sounding cocktail. Green eggs? One question: is the hen also green? Oh, oh, or she and the lady with the bottle of wine & who is taking ice cream to bed with her have been having a party themselves!!! The receipts sound incredible and I only wish the dear soul in Georgia would ask if their peaches can be sent to us in Texas. Rarely do we ever see a Georgia peach & I can attest to the fact that they are the absolutely most delectable peaches in the entire United States. We used to be able to buy them all the time when we lived in Pennsylvania. Had a delicious dinner out with a friend tonight then off to my knitting group. Lot of fun. Finished the baby booties that match the sweaters and starting another set. Also, almost finished painting the adorable cat. Lots of time involved, but she is a sweetheart. Was so nice today that I was able to wear sandals. Love having such a warm March. We will pay for it this summer, however, with undaunting heat. Wishing you all a safe and delightful St. Patrick's Day and may you all find green eggs somewhere!!!


----------



## deescrafty

Allrecipes.com has several; we like the chocolate version. Be sure to read the comments about the beer caramel. Even the youngest like it.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: scotslass-that's exactly what you need to do-take the week off with them and get creative--if weather is nice plan picnic lunches,quick finger food dinner, lots of movies and games with the kidos, and maybe even a slumber party with them. They'll think they went on vacation!!! Have fun--they grow up way too fast! so many times I feel like not going with my grandchildren when they want me too, but I say"self-these days are short lived and go anyway" always have a good time, and build memories! Have a great time!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 81brighteyes

PatSam said:


> From another thread "for St Paddy's Day"... 'Shayfaye' suggested in addition to Guiness a drink called a Blonde in a Red Dress. When queried she replied; "We float a shot of raspberry liquer on top. Yummo. Got that once in a town called Baltimore, Ireland, and have drinking it ever since."
> 
> I'm not a Guiness drinker myself but the raspberry liquor sounds pretty good.


Raspberry liquer sold here is named: Chambord and is very expensive. Absolutely delightful, but save your pennies so you can buy the large bottle! Did you mean that they float the liquer on top of a Guniess? Hmmmmm. Love the name of the drink. Blondes do have more fun!!!


----------



## deescrafty

Dandion, a nice shot of Grand Marnier on top of that ice cream will help you sleep and smooth out the effects of the accident. Hope you are not sore tomorrow, take care.


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> Dave, I think that NanaCaren has been sipping your delicious sounding cocktail. Green eggs? One question: is the hen also green? Oh, oh, or she and the lady with the bottle of wine & who is taking ice cream to bed with her have been having a party themselves!!! The receipts sound incredible and I only wish the dear soul in Georgia would ask if their peaches can be sent to us in Texas. Rarely do we ever see a Georgia peach & I can attest to the fact that they are the absolutely most delectable peaches in the entire United States. We used to be able to buy them all the time when we lived in Pennsylvania. Had a delicious dinner out with a friend tonight then off to my knitting group. Lot of fun. Finished the baby booties that match the sweaters and starting another set. Also, almost finished painting the adorable cat. Lots of time involved, but she is a sweetheart. Was so nice today that I was able to wear sandals. Love having such a warm March. We will pay for it this summer, however, with undaunting heat. Wishing you all a safe and delightful St. Patrick's Day and may you all find green eggs somewhere!!!


The chicken is called An eastern egg chicken. They lay eggs in green,pinkish, different shades of brown and a gold color.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE

81brighteyes said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaches Mistral............emmm, makes my mouth water!!! What a fantastic idea. How do I manage knitting afterwards?
> 
> Ingrid
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't even care!!! Let's toast each other with one. Sounds wonderful!!!
Click to expand...

Ok, here goes...

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

It's almost midnight here in Michigan. i am still working on the 1st of 4 baby afghans that are needed for later this year. We have had another warm sunny day today. I made fresh fruit salad today for dinner. We had that & chicken salad sandwiches. 
Lisa


----------



## iamsam

dee - you mention cake and don't include a recipe? an irish car bomb cake - sounds wonderful. could we have the recipe?

sam



deescrafty said:


> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.


----------



## Jilze

Wow, quite a start to the "tea party" but not too much tea mentioned... Sue/dandelion, so glad you are okay. I too want to know what an Irish car bomb cake is?! Can't wait to hear about that one! It looks like St. Patrick's Day and weekend is off and running. Now if I can actually knit while I tea party and play Words With Friends! Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## Poledra65

We used to have Araucana chickens that also lay the colored eggs, soo cool.


----------



## carol's gifts

jilze--my daughter was telling me today about Words with friends.Do you have the website for it or how do I get connected. I love words. Thanks for any info you can send.


----------



## Poledra65

I go through facebook, but you may be able to play on a different medium. 
Here's the link to the facebook page though if you'd like it. 
http://apps.facebook.com/wordswithfriends/?fb_source=bookmarks_apps&ref=bookmarks&count=2&fb_bmpos=9_2

And on that note, I'm off to sleep for a bit. Have a wonderful whatever it is wherever you are. See you all later. 
:lol:
Googled this for you. 
http://www.wordswithfriends.com/
and this one. 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/words-with-friends/id322852954?mt=8


----------



## carol's gifts

poledra65--thanks so much!


----------



## Jilze

Words With Friends is basically Scrabble on line. I play on my IPad and my friends I know play with IPhones or android phones. I'm not sure if other touch tone phones play as well or not. It is very fun and very addicting. My knitting is not even out yet... You can play with specific friends or random players.


----------



## deescrafty

thewren said:


> dee - you mention cake and don't include a recipe? an irish car bomb cake - sounds wonderful. could we have the recipe?
> 
> sam
> 
> Okay, everyone, here's the recipe:
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder
> 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
> 1/4 cup confectioners' sugar
> 1 egg
> 6 tablespoons Irish cream liqueur
> 
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix without pudding
> 1 (3.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding mix
> 3 eggs
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle Irish stout beer (such as Guinness®)
> 
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 cup white sugar
> 1/2 cup Irish whiskey
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
> Grease a 10-inch fluted tube pan (such as a Bundt®) and coat inside of pan with unsweetened cocoa powder.
> Beat cream cheese, confectioners' sugar, 1 egg, and Irish cream liqueur in a bowl until smooth and creamy. Set aside.
> Beat chocolate cake mix, chocolate pudding mix, 3 eggs, and vegetable oil in a separate bowl until batter is thick and smooth. Slowly beat Irish stout beer into the batter.
> Spoon 1/3 of the cake batter into the prepared pan; layer the Irish cream filling on top. Spoon remaining cake batter over the filling.
> Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted into the cake comes out clean, 40 to 50 minutes.
> Loosen the edges of the cake from the pan with a thin spatula; let cake rest in pan 15 minutes. Invert pan over a wire rack to release cake and allow to cool completely on the rack.
> While cake is cooling, melt butter in a saucepan over medium heat and stir in white sugar and Irish whiskey. Bring to a boil, stirring to dissolve sugar, reduce heat to low, and simmer until thickened, about 10 minutes.
> Transfer cake to a serving platter. Generously brush whiskey glaze over cooled cake several times and allow glaze to soak into cake.
> 
> Footnotes
> 
> Cook's Note:
> If you don't have a Bundt® pan, use a tube pan, or you could even use a 9x13 pan and just swirl the cream cheese mixture in and glaze the top. I have also made cupcakes out of this in the same manner.


----------



## iamsam

thank you dee - is sounds wonderfully delicious.

sam


----------



## DonnieK

Dave, thank you for inviting all of us for tea once again. Your receipts sound deeeeelightful. 
Carol's Gifts, hope your SIL gets alright. I will say a little prayer for her. I have just read the first page, but, wanted to get my 2 cents in on receipts and SIL before I forget.


----------



## KatStabe

deescrafty said:


> Allrecipes.com has several; we like the chocolate version. Be sure to read the comments about the beer caramel. Even the youngest like it.


Irish Car Bomb Cake Recipe (This is listed on Allrecipes.com)

Irish Car Bomb Cake
By: CinfulySwt Supporting Member (Click to learn more about Supporting Membership)
"This delicious and moist cake mimics the famous drop-a-shot-into-a-pint flavors: Guinness®, Baileys®, and Jameson®. The whiskey is the dominant flavor. The amount can always be reduced and substituted with water. Additionally, heavy cream can replace the Baileys in the frosting."

This Kitchen Approved Recipe has an average star rating of 4.1 Rate/Review | Read Reviews (13)
1,248 Saves

Add to Recipe Box
Add to Shopping List
Print this Recipe
share/email Share/Email
Supporting Members
Create Menu
Customize Recipe
Kitchen-friendly View

Prep Time:
30 Min
Cook Time:
40 Min
Ready In:
2 Hrs 10 Min

Servings (Help)
US Metric Calculate

Original Recipe Yield 1 2-layer 9-inch cake

Ingredients

1 (18.25 ounce) package French vanilla cake mix
10 1/2 tablespoons water
3/4 cup Irish whiskey, divided
1/3 cup vegetable oil
3 eggs
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup white sugar

1 (15 ounce) can dark Irish stout beer (such as Guinness®)
1/2 cup white sugar

1 cup butter, softened
2 1/4 cups confectioners' sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup Irish cream liqueur (such as Baileys®)

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour 2 9-inch cake pans.
Place the cake mix into a large mixing bowl. Pour the water into a 2-cup measure, and add enough Irish whiskey to total 1 1/3 cup of liquid (about 10 1/2 tablespoons). Reserve remaining whiskey. Beat the whiskey and water mixture, vegetable oil, and eggs with an electric mixer on low speed just until cake mix is moistened; increase speed to medium, and beat until the batter is smooth, about 2 minutes. Pour batter into the prepared cake pans.
Bake in the preheated oven until the cakes are golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center of a cake comes out clean, 25 to 30 minutes.
While the cake is baking, pour remaining Irish whiskey (about 1 1/2 tablespoon) into a saucepan, and stir in 1/4 cup of butter and 1/2 cup of sugar. Bring the mixture to a boil, stirring constantly, until sugar has dissolved; boil until slightly thickened, about 5 minutes.
When cakes are done baking but still hot, poke holes all over the cakes (the end of a chopstick works well for this) and drizzle the whiskey syrup into the holes. Return the cakes to the oven, and bake for an additional 5 minutes.
Remove cakes from oven, allow to cool in pans for 15 minutes, then remove from pans to finish cooling on wire racks.
To make caramel sauce, mix the Irish stout beer with 1/2 cup of sugar in a saucepan over low heat. Simmer the mixture until thickened, about 40 minutes, stirring occasionally, and allow to cool.
To make frosting, beat 1 cup of softened butter in a bowl with an electric mixer on medium speed until smooth, then gradually beat in confectioners' sugar, about 1/2 cup at a time. Beat in salt, then add the Irish cream liqueur, beating until the frosting is light and fluffy.
To assemble the cake, place a layer onto a cake serving dish; pour the Irish stout caramel over the first layer, allowing the caramel to drip down the sides of the layer. Place the 2nd cake layer on top, and top with the buttercream, swirling the frosting into decorative waves. Do not frost sides of cake.

Nutritional Information open nutritional information

Amount Per Serving Calories: 631 | Total Fat: 29.5g | Cholesterol: 104mg


----------



## DonnieK

Okay, I have read all of the posts now. NanaCaron, sorry about your accident. You may be very sore on Sunday. Usually the "stove up feeling" comes on the third day. It sounds to me like the lady you hit will try to sue the insurance company for injury. That is usually what happens!!
The day here was lazy. Sis and I got up and went to Manna Sale this morning. Found some yellow cotton, a some magazines, and would you believe, in one of the magazines was a lovely pattern for a crocheted t-shirt and cardigan. I have enough of the yellow to do the shell and the trim on the cardi. Did not find much there today.
Came home from sale and just lay around and read the magazines. Still sort of shakey from the virus I had. It is supposed to be humid and hot here and Monday we are supposed to get some really severe weather. I will just cuddle up and finish two projects I am working on. Did not get too far with them this week. Hopefully I can finish both up this weekend and begin something else.
Hope you all have a HAPPY PADDY'S DAY and that you are able to stay sober, if you try Dave's lucious cocktail.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: DonnieK-Thanks for your prayers. She was doing better today. They gave her a shot to help boast her immune system.


----------



## Jilze

When I was rear ended by a lady, her insurance company offered me a settlement automatically and paid for my truck to be repaired as well as my numerous chiropractic appointments. I had no idea it worked that way.


----------



## FireballDave

Jilze said:


> When I was rear ended by a lady, her insurance company offered me a settlement automatically and paid for my truck to be repaired as well as my numerous chiropractic appointments. I had no idea it worked that way.


Most of the rulings regarding road accident liability were established many years ago and based on maritime law, it was adapted for the road and cars are taken to be ships. In the UK, the _Highway Code_ instructs drivers should maintain a safe distance from the car in front. Basically, if you run into the back of the car in front, you weren't driving at a safe distance, therefore it's your fault!

There have been a few defences attempted over the years, but it's pretty hard to prove you were travelling at a safe distance and yet unable to avoid an accident, the insurers know this and pay out to reduce unnecessary costs. I suspect the system is similar in other countries. Cases of mechanical failure, brakes, tyres etc., have raised interesting points, UK courts point to the clause that makes it the driver's responsibility to ensure the vehicle he or she is driving is fit to be on the road, the driver then has to sue the manufacturer to recover his or her losses.

That's how it works most of the time in the UK.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> We had a sunny start to the day. We have not seen much of the sun for a while now. Over cast and rainy mostly. Not heavy but enough to keep my DH busy with the lawn mower. Other parts of Australia are getting very heavy rain and floods. My favourite fresh produce seller at the Farmer's Markets lost most of his crops to 170ml of rain over 3 days. He said it was very, very frightening. Everything is starting to regrow but it is still overcast and he now needs the sun.
> 
> We have a new twilight craft market starting tonight. I will be going to check it out.
> 
> All the best to you all and look after yourselves.


I rather like the sound of a twilight craft market, is it open-air? Sounds fun anyway.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :lol: Dave that sounds more like a knitting receipe than an actual food one--(make one,eat one,etc.)


Works with martinis too:

Knit one, sip one, drop one, knit three, sip one, knit one, slip one, drop one, sip one... try to remember what it is one's supposed to be knitting!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!


It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.

The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Hey all - It is 8:06 p.m. here in cold, cloudy Port Hueneme, CA. Dave, your recipe for the drink sounds great. Think I'm going to fix myself a drink, take it to a nice hot tub and soak away my sore muscles. I've been unpacking for the last 2 weeks. Finally got the garage to a place that I am able to pull the car in. My kitchen is really small and I don't know what to do with all my STUFF. UGH


I hope you enjoy the cocktail, it does evoke the glamour of travelling on one of Europe's great trains.

I don't envy you all the unpacking, but you have a fresh start in your new home, I hope you'll be very happy there!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sandiego said:


> Dave,
> 
> The receipts are copied and next week I plan to have all the ingredients and try both. My mouth was watering as I was copying the ingredients. It will be a treat indeed!!!!
> 
> Thank you Dave!
> 
> ;0)


They both exemplify the elegance of simplicity, the better the ingredients, the better the result.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

settleg said:


> Greetings to everyone! So happy to have made it to the tea party near the beginning this time. Went to the local Michaels this evening to discuss teaching a scrapbooking class for them but after meeting with them feel that it woiuld not be a good match. But it was not a wasted trip since I managed to pick up some cotton yarn to make a shawl I've been wanting to do up for myself. Also found a delightful Knitting Amigurumi book. Will try to make some of the animals up before Easter for the grandkids .
> Hope everyone has a wonderful St. Paddy's day. I plan to cook corned beef and cabbage in my slow cooker. Hopefully the grandkids will like it but if not there is always pb&j sandwiches for them. LOL


Pity the discussion on teaching scrap-booking didn't work out, maybe it will somewhere else. A few of my son's friends are getting into it, but they struck it lucky. The wife of one of their schoolmasters is a teacher at the local evening institute, the school has arranged for her to teach the boys as an extra-curricular activity one evening per week. Perhaps that would be a possibility in your locale.

Good luck with the shawl, I like working with good cotton too.

Dave


----------



## handyandrea

we started this big weekend last night, cardiff full of french guys over for the international today. never mind who wins the rugby, game is worth it for the two best natiomal anthems at the start !


----------



## Strawberry4u

Edith M said:


> It was a nice quiet day here. The weather has been fantastic all week. I even had my morning coffee on my front deck. Your peach desert sounds much like what I used to make as an appetiser. I put a peach half on a bed of lettuce and filled it with cottage cheese and snipped chives. My husband liked to drizzle French dressing on his. The rest of us ate it plain. The children liked having desert first.
> 
> There is a saying life is to short not to have dessert first...I'm for that!!!
> 
> Dave you receipts sound delishes and will try them this weekend. WTG again.


----------



## Palenque1978

Happy St. Patty's Day. 

It's just a bit past 3AM in Southern California, USA. Yes, I'm an insomniac at times... like now. 

Dave, your recipes sound delicious. But, I've lost about 40 pounds... don't know what that is in stones. But, it's a good amount of weight... and I don't want to sabotage myself by indulging. Later on this year, I plan to have knee replacement surgery so I'm making an effort to lose weight to make my recovery easier.

I will be making green chili enchiladas and tinting my tea green... lol If I was having white rice (which I no longer eat now-a-days), I'd tint it green too. The green salad will have to suffice. 

I'm finally knitting again. Hooray!! I had a kitchen fire at the end of January and I've been very busy cleaning and restoring... it's almost done. It's good to knit again.


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i hope you all have a nice day. i crocheting my slippers and some other things. so far, we're having beautiful spring weather temps up to 60 degrees in PA.


----------



## Strawberry4u

dandylion said:


> Thank you everyone for your good wishes and for joining me in my wine and sorrow.
> 
> The 3/4 bottle of wine is gone and it feels like I have not had a drop, so I started in on the quart of ice cream that was in the freezer and I'm starting to really feel good.
> 
> I may have a headache and an upset stomach in the morning, but I'm feeling all of the comfort tonight.
> Thanks, everybody for your part in that comfort. It's nice to have empathetic friends, who commiserate with me.
> 
> Funny how we always stay cool during the crisis, but fall apart afterward, isnt it.
> Ill check on how you all are in the morning. Im taking my ice cream to bed with me.
> Love you all. Sue/d[/
> 
> Hi Sue, I'm so happy to hear you weren't hurt. God was with you. Take care.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Dave, How do you make a proper cup of Tea? When we visited England many years ago. Our family stayed at a B&B and I have to say it was the best cup of tea I ever had. Do they use cream in the tea or milk since they prepared it for us. Plus it was the first time I had vinegar chip and fish and chips. I enjoyed it all. I really enjoy reading you knowledge on many topics.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> We used to have Araucana chickens that also lay the colored eggs, soo cool.


The grandkids all have their favorite color egg. Makes it easy at Easter.


----------



## Grandma Gail

NanaCaren said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail, that sounds a lot like baklava, doesn't it? And something like strudel! So many pastries . . . not available here.
> 
> 
> 
> The filling used is similar in both. Baklava's is made with alternating layers of filo dough and filling while potica is made with sweet bread dough. The results are quite different. It is somewhat similar to strudel, but the dough used in strudel is not stretched particularly thin and the filling is fruit or cheese. The common kind around here is layered in a cake pan. Successful potica dough is stretched so thin, it is almost translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds divine. Could we have the recipe.
Click to expand...


----------



## scotslass

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: scotslass-that's exactly what you need to do-take the week off with them and get creative--if weather is nice plan picnic lunches,quick finger food dinner, lots of movies and games with the kidos, and maybe even a slumber party with them. They'll think they went on vacation!!! Have fun--they grow up way too fast! so many times I feel like not going with my grandchildren when they want me too, but I say"self-these days are short lived and go anyway" always have a good time, and build memories! Have a great time!  :lol: :lol:


Thanks, I won't get the whole week off but I do have weekdays off, we will probably pick a place on the map and head there, it's what we did last summer, it was so much fun. Yes they grow up too fast, my 3rd child enters High School in Sept, my oldest is married with kids of her own.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to everyone! So happy to have made it to the tea party near the beginning this time. Went to the local Michaels this evening to discuss teaching a scrapbooking class for them but after meeting with them feel that it woiuld not be a good match. But it was not a wasted trip since I managed to pick up some cotton yarn to make a shawl I've been wanting to do up for myself. Also found a delightful Knitting Amigurumi book. Will try to make some of the animals up before Easter for the grandkids .
> Hope everyone has a wonderful St. Paddy's day. I plan to cook corned beef and cabbage in my slow cooker. Hopefully the grandkids will like it but if not there is always pb&j sandwiches for them. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Pity the discussion on teaching scrap-booking didn't work out, maybe it will somewhere else. A few of my son's friends are getting into it, but they struck it lucky. The wife of one of their schoolmasters is a teacher at the local evening institute, the school has arranged for her to teach the boys as an extra-curricular activity one evening per week. Perhaps that would be a possibility in your locale.
> 
> Good luck with the shawl, I like working with good cotton too.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It would be nice if the schools around here would do that. I would donate some supplies to help get them started. I don't do much scrap booking but my daughters love to. I take the pictures, they do the rest.


----------



## Krwabby

How timely...I'm having GNO (girl's night out) at my house on Thursday and was thinking about what to fix...can't wait to try the dessert and cocktail on these friends of 25 years -plus they'll love the story of where they came from! My weekend started out great...wonderful fellowship and food at a Sunday School class party last night, and getting a massage today, then Tuesday night is my knitting group, Thursday GNO and then Sat night a nice dinner at a good restaurant for younger daughter's birthday. It'll be a fun whirlwind week. Oh, and there'll be some knitting in there as well. Working on a nice top using some hand painted Miss Babs yarn called "Yowza - Whatta Skein"! Guess I need to go find my four leaf clover earrings to wear today.


----------



## NanaCaren

Nearly ready for the #1 daughter and grandsons to arrive. No rain in the forecast. Going to be another unseasonably warm day. 65 F. 
Dave, in case I didn't say last night the cocktail is a keeper. It will be enjoyed again tonight. The oldest daughter will enjoy it as well. 
Time to finish to brunch prep.
The car bomb cake might be on the menu for today. Both my bakers ( #1  & #4 daughters) will be in the house.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Dave.... from beautiful Orange County, California where we are expecting lots of rain today. Ah the Mistral!! My DH and I were in Avignon one year and we happened upon a true mistral. What an experience traveling through Provence and getting wind blown... such charm. Thanks for the recipies the peaches sound delicious.


----------



## carol's gifts

Well here it is 6:30 in the morning and it is raining hard,thundering,hailing already! Not much to do now but read. I will leave my computer off for a while. HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY EVERYONE!! Another sleepless night with the DH. This dementia is no fun! Have to keep reasuring him he is at home!!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to everyone! So happy to have made it to the tea party near the beginning this time. Went to the local Michaels this evening to discuss teaching a scrapbooking class for them but after meeting with them feel that it woiuld not be a good match. But it was not a wasted trip since I managed to pick up some cotton yarn to make a shawl I've been wanting to do up for myself. Also found a delightful Knitting Amigurumi book. Will try to make some of the animals up before Easter for the grandkids .
> Hope everyone has a wonderful St. Paddy's day. I plan to cook corned beef and cabbage in my slow cooker. Hopefully the grandkids will like it but if not there is always pb&j sandwiches for them. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Pity the discussion on teaching scrap-booking didn't work out, maybe it will somewhere else. A few of my son's friends are getting into it, but they struck it lucky. The wife of one of their schoolmasters is a teacher at the local evening institute, the school has arranged for her to teach the boys as an extra-curricular activity one evening per week. Perhaps that would be a possibility in your locale.
> 
> Good luck with the shawl, I like working with good cotton too.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be nice if the schools around here would do that. I would donate some supplies to help get them started. I don't do much scrap booking but my daughters love to. I take the pictures, they do the rest.
Click to expand...

English Public Schools tend to offer a wide range of extra-curricular activities, boarding schools particularly need to provide the boys with leisure activities; everything from Ancient Greek theatre to Astronomy and most sports can be available.

Scrap-books have been around for well over a century and a half, but the modern pepercraft of American-style scrap-booking has only become popular over the past decade.

Unfortunately, the popularly available designs are aimed at women, they tend to be rather 'girly' and a bit 'Yummy Mummy', not really the way the rugby team wants to display their photos! What they needed, was a professional craft teacher to point them towards more masculine styles and designs. I'm told it's quite popular, they then learn how to make picture frames for their artistically-mounted photos in the woodwork shop!

If it works in the UK, I'm pretty sure it'll work with boys in America, they all like to show off their sporting successes!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

It would be nice if the schools around here would do that. I would donate some supplies to help get them started. I don't do much scrap booking but my daughters love to. I take the pictures, they do the rest.[/quote]

English Public Schools tend to offer a wide range of extra-curricular activities, boarding schools particularly need to provide the boys with leisure activities; everything from Ancient Greek theatre to Astronomy and most sports can be available.

Scrap-books have been around for well over a century and a half, but the modern pepercraft of American-style scrap-booking has only become popular over the past decade.

Unfortunately, the popularly available designs are aimed at women, they tend to be rather 'girly' and a bit 'Yummy Mummy', not really the way the rugby team wants to display their photos! What they needed, was a professional craft teacher to point them towards more masculine styles and designs. I'm told it's quite popular, they then learn how to make picture frames for their artistically-mounted photos in the woodwork shop!

If it works in the UK, I'm pretty sure it'll work with boys in America, they all like to show off their sporting successes!

Dave[/quote]

I know what you mean about not much for the male population. I used to make my own for the boys. We would take lots of pictures and then turn them into stickers. I would even print out pages with ghosted sports or camping pictures on it. I had whom ever the page was for pick one of their photos and use it. 
When I was growing up we scrapbooked at school during art class one year.


----------



## FireballDave

Krwabby said:


> How timely...I'm having GNO (girl's night out) at my house on Thursday and was thinking about what to fix...can't wait to try the dessert and cocktail on these friends of 25 years -plus they'll love the story of where they came from! My weekend started out great...wonderful fellowship and food at a Sunday School class party last night, and getting a massage today, then Tuesday night is my knitting group, Thursday GNO and then Sat night a nice dinner at a good restaurant for younger daughter's birthday. It'll be a fun whirlwind week. Oh, and there'll be some knitting in there as well. Working on a nice top using some hand painted Miss Babs yarn called "Yowza - Whatta Skein"! Guess I need to go find my four leaf clover earrings to wear today.


The secret of a successful dinner party, is good food and drink and an interesting story to go with them, should the conversation flag!

Have a great week, I thought the point about the shamrock is that it is a three-leafed white clover that reminded Saint Patrick of the Holy Trinity, hence its association with this religious festival. But I'm not near my dictionary of religious symbolism at the moment to verify this.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Nearly ready for the #1 daughter and grandsons to arrive. No rain in the forecast. Going to be another unseasonably warm day. 65 F.
> Dave, in case I didn't say last night the cocktail is a keeper. It will be enjoyed again tonight. The oldest daughter will enjoy it as well.
> Time to finish to brunch prep.
> The car bomb cake might be on the menu for today. Both my bakers ( #1  & #4 daughters) will be in the house.


I'm glad you like it, such a simple combination, but it really works.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Dave.... from beautiful Orange County, California where we are expecting lots of rain today. Ah the Mistral!! My DH and I were in Avignon one year and we happened upon a true mistral. What an experience traveling through Provence and getting wind blown... such charm. Thanks for the recipies the peaches sound delicious.


It is surprisingly hot and is responsible for the distinctive flavour of the wines produced from grapes grown in the vineyards that lie in its path. You get fairly 'blown along' on the _TGV_ too!

Do try the dessert, it's a classic!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Marianne818- Good for you! I know you are glad to be able to knit again. Might better take it slow! I almost thought I was back in Georgia-we have had record temps for the last three days (80's).Sure dread the summer, can't tolerate the heat anymore since moving to this colder climate;my dau-i-law, and grands just laugh at me. But of course we had a pool in Ga. and they are young enough to get outside with the water hose and douse each other. The neighbors would get a real laugh if I did that, plus I would probably land on my derieer a few times!!


We've had so much rain lately that we go sliding around if we dare step off the sidewalks!! The weathermen disappointed us this morning, rain was not supposed to come in till late in the evening but it's pouring down now. Since they are spraying the new lawn on we have to postpone till a drier day. So, hmmmm guess that means I can start a knitting project??? Whoopie!! 
Put a sprinkler out and let them run and play, of course if you just have to help a dear one up and happen to get wet, mores the pity, :lol: Have fun and your derieer will recoup easily when you remember the good time you had with the Grands!!


----------



## KatStabe

It's beautiful here in western Michigan this morning. Expected high is 82F degrees.
Will be sitting/playing with GS again today I trust his mom has all hammers put away and the car will not be home and mine won't be there either, so all tires ought to be safe.
Am starting spring cleaning. It's so sunny that I'm washing curtains and bedding and hanging them on the line. Sunshine fresh sheets will smell so good tonight.
Happy St. Patrick's Day every one. Enjoy and have a safe one.
Kat


----------



## joycevv

Hi Dave, Thanks for the wonderful reminiscences of Le Mistral and the recipes. I love the new egg cozy pattern, and plan to make some of those and some that will be little chicks of my own design. I thought solid yellow with some embellishments for eyes and a little triangular beak would be perfect for the grandkids.
Enjoy the weekend everyone!
Joy


----------



## Dori Sage

Good morning from So Cal - Ventura County. It is 5:50 and I can't sleep. It's raining and will continue to rain for 2 days. We need it. Supposed to stay with a friend tomorrow nite but if it is raining I won't go until Sunday morning. He is 60 miles away and I don't relish driving at nite. And if it is raining really hard it could take 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Marianne818

I'm not good at remembering everyone's names, but want to thank those that sent the good wishes and such. My problem is I sit down to read the pages, have to leave to tend to Mom, come back and this repeats, so I remember the wishes and such, but if I try to go back pages to see names, well.. I get interupted and then can't remember diddly what I was doing  
I love the TP friends, such awesome banter, excellent receipts, great knitting tips and even sightseeing tips. History lessons and sweet words of support in times of need. Such a wonderful caring group that I feel blessed to be part of. 
Oh yes, Happy St. Patty's Day!!!! Let the green be worn, consumed and enjoyed by all, for today everyone is a bit Irish!!
Marianne


----------



## cmaliza

deescrafty said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dee - you mention cake and don't include a recipe? an irish car bomb cake - sounds wonderful. could we have the recipe?
> 
> sam
> 
> Okay, everyone, here's the recipe:
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder
> 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
> 1/4 cup confectioners' sugar
> 1 egg
> 6 tablespoons Irish cream liqueur
> 
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix without pudding
> 1 (3.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding mix
> 3 eggs
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle Irish stout beer (such as Guinness®)
> 
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 cup white sugar
> 1/2 cup Irish whiskey
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
> Grease a 10-inch fluted tube pan (such as a Bundt®) and coat inside of pan with unsweetened cocoa powder.
> Beat cream cheese, confectioners' sugar, 1 egg, and Irish cream liqueur in a bowl until smooth and creamy. Set aside.
> Beat chocolate cake mix, chocolate pudding mix, 3 eggs, and vegetable oil in a separate bowl until batter is thick and smooth. Slowly beat Irish stout beer into the batter.
> Spoon 1/3 of the cake batter into the prepared pan; layer the Irish cream filling on top. Spoon remaining cake batter over the filling.
> Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted into the cake comes out clean, 40 to 50 minutes.
> Loosen the edges of the cake from the pan with a thin spatula; let cake rest in pan 15 minutes. Invert pan over a wire rack to release cake and allow to cool completely on the rack.
> While cake is cooling, melt butter in a saucepan over medium heat and stir in white sugar and Irish whiskey. Bring to a boil, stirring to dissolve sugar, reduce heat to low, and simmer until thickened, about 10 minutes.
> Transfer cake to a serving platter. Generously brush whiskey glaze over cooled cake several times and allow glaze to soak into cake.
> 
> Footnotes
> 
> Cook's Note:
> If you don't have a Bundt® pan, use a tube pan, or you could even use a 9x13 pan and just swirl the cream cheese mixture in and glaze the top. I have also made cupcakes out of this in the same manner.
> 
> 
> 
> I see....your basic "heart saver" recipe!Day, eh?
> We're off on the road soon. Catch up with y'all later!
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...


----------



## NanGreen

Happy St. Pats day to all. It is 6:55am here in Las Vegas, Nevada and the St. Pats festivities will start now. Hope all enjoyed this fresh and fun Holiday.


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> From another thread "for St Paddy's Day"... 'Shayfaye' suggested in addition to Guiness a drink called a Blonde in a Red Dress. When queried she replied; "We float a shot of raspberry liquer on top. Yummo. Got that once in a town called Baltimore, Ireland, and have drinking it ever since."
> 
> I'm not a Guiness drinker myself but the raspberry liquor sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry liquer sold here is named: Chambord and is very expensive. Absolutely delightful, but save your pennies so you can buy the large bottle! Did you mean that they float the liquer on top of a Guniess? Hmmmmm. Love the name of the drink. Blondes do have more fun!!!
Click to expand...

Chambord is black raspberry. I wonder how much less it could be without that gorgeous bottle. When I wanted franboise for truffles I found that I could not get it locally so got chambord instead.


----------



## FireballDave

joycevv said:


> Hi Dave, Thanks for the wonderful reminiscences of Le Mistral and the recipes. I love the new egg cozy pattern, and plan to make some of those and some that will be little chicks of my own design. I thought solid yellow with some embellishments for eyes and a little triangular beak would be perfect for the grandkids.
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!
> Joy


I'm sure everyone will like them, your chicks sound like fun, I do hope you'll post a photo of them.

I loved some of the journeys I went on as a boy, I might refer to a few more of them in the future. I hope you enjoy the peaches.

Dave


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> jilze--my daughter was telling me today about Words with friends.Do you have the website for it or how do I get connected. I love words. Thanks for any info you can send.


I think this is what got Alec Baldwin in trouble on the plane.


----------



## Southern Gal

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Marianne818- Good for you! I know you are glad to be able to knit again. Might better take it slow! I almost thought I was back in Georgia-we have had record temps for the last three days (80's).Sure dread the summer, can't tolerate the heat anymore since moving to this colder climate;my dau-i-law, and grands just laugh at me. But of course we had a pool in Ga. and they are young enough to get outside with the water hose and douse each other. The neighbors would get a real laugh if I did that, plus I would probably land on my derieer a few times!!


i remember when we lived up north when we were kids, we were always playing in sprinklers in someones yard, that was a daily thing for at least an hr. down here, where folks at that time didn't waste water or had wells and folks were strown out farther apart, we just never did that, but i can remember what fun we had, now days kids would think that was lame, now they all have pools. progress, but i would love to have a pool myself. soooooooo :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal

pammie1234 said:


> It is 10:00 pm and already on page 6! I have had a very lazy day, and since I slept so much, will probably be up way too late!
> dandylion, so glad that you are ok. I have had my share of minor wrecks, and it is no fun. Enjoy the wine!
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!


i have 2 huge bridal wreath bushes on one side of my house and they aren't blooming yet, but when they do, wow they are show stoppers, now i have two carolina jasmins over my arber on my front gate in full bloom. it looks like a yellow explosion, and the smell awsome, i drink hot jasmine green tea and the smell is the same. love spring time. i guess when i finish my bfast i will hit the outside again, before the rain sets in again, if i can do this a dab at a time, maybe i can knock it out, before it gets so hot. i gripe about it, but i would rather be digging in the yard (or knitting) rather than anything i can do inside, i love food, but am not a great cook and hate baking, so i appreciate when hubby does a fantastic meal. i do cook out of necessety, but its so hard to think of something different daily. ok, pass the cheese to go with this whine.


----------



## DorisT

Good morning, all! Dave, I think I finally have all the ingredients for your receipts for a change. Except for the peaches, but I probably have the canned variety. I'll surprise John tomorrow with the Mistral drink. Today's drink should be Irish coffee and I have 2 beautiful glasses to use for it that I found at a thrift shop a long time ago.

Today's dinner will be corned beef and cabbage and parsley potatoes. Believe it or not, I have parsley that I planted last year and it's still growing. We have absolutely no Irish blood, but I like my corned beef recipe.

I haven't caught up with all the posts yet so will have to get busy. TTYL. (Dave, that means talk to you later.)


----------



## debbieb

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Dave that sounds more like a knitting receipe than an actual food one--(make one,eat one,etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> Works with martinis too:
> 
> Knit one, sip one, drop one, knit three, sip one, knit one, slip one, drop one, sip one... try to remember what it is one's supposed to be knitting!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Reminds me of one of my knitting pins i.e. "Friends don't let friends knit drunk".


----------



## artbycarol

We are Irish in my house, so tonight is corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and soda bread. And of course, a pint or two of Guiness!


----------



## jeanbess

what time do I have to get up hear in Canada to be on the first pg.were on the 11th already, It is beautiful weather hear hubby is putting up the purple Martin houses and cleaning the would duck houses we seen 2 yesterday everything is early this year sure hope we don't get a late spring surprise the blue birds are nesting Dave the recipe sounds good I will have to try it after lent is over
thank you for hosting Jean


----------



## patocenizo

I shall.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Dave.... from beautiful Orange County, California where we are expecting lots of rain today. Ah the Mistral!! My DH and I were in Avignon one year and we happened upon a true mistral. What an experience traveling through Provence and getting wind blown... such charm. Thanks for the recipies the peaches sound delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> It is surprisingly hot and is responsible for the distinctive flavour of the wines produced from grapes grown in the vineyards that lie in its path. You get fairly 'blown along' on the _TGV_ too!
> 
> Do try the dessert, it's a classic!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Dori Sage
How is your new place working out for you?


Dori Sage said:


> Good morning from So Cal - Ventura County. It is 5:50 and I can't sleep. It's raining and will continue to rain for 2 days. We need it. Supposed to stay with a friend tomorrow nite but if it is raining I won't go until Sunday morning. He is 60 miles away and I don't relish driving at nite. And if it is raining really hard it could take 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## patocenizo

I just heard something cute...someone I know is tinting the toilet water green!!!


artbycarol said:


> We are Irish in my house, so tonight is corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and soda bread. And of course, a pint or two of Guiness!


----------



## martin keith

Good morning all, I must think I am a rich man, yesterday I went on a spending spree. I bought myself a new recliner, 15 balls of yarn, a new I phone, and ate out, and did not have to put anything on a credit card. Like my dad told me if you don't have it on the hip you can't afford it. Now it is Saturday morning, and I just finished Daves receipt for those desert peaches, I am going to my sons this evening for St. paddys day and wanted to surprise them with a desert that is so good words fail you when you try to tell how good it is.


----------



## NanaCaren

Was just out walking around the yard. The pussy willows are out. The crocus are starting to come up. Spring is definitely on its way.


----------



## KateB

Hi everyone, it's Saturday 3.30pm and a beautiful day here and meant to be the same tomorrow. I'm a rugby widow again as DH is off to the pub to watch the rugby. There are three games on this afternoon and he says he's coming home after the second, but I've heard these stories before! Dave that peach receipt sounds delish and so does the cocktail. I love french martinis -

1.5fl oz vodka
1/4 fl oz chambord raspberry liqueur
1/4 fl oz pineapple juice

Pour into a tall bar glass. 
Shake with ice.
Pour into a martini glass and serve......gorgeous!

Marianne, don't overdo the knitting, tempting as it is to do 'just one more row!'
Dandylion, so glad you weren't hurt.
Scotslass, sorry for your loss.
Marge, sounds like Hobo's landed on his feet finding you!
Patocenzio, I'm afraid to ask exactly how they're tinting the toilet water green!
Carol'sgifts, I can empathise with your broken nights through DH's dementia. I would get my late mum tucked up into bed about 10pm only to have her shout up to me that I was late for my work (at 2.30am), and there she was fully clothed (though often with things on the wrong way)and she would not be convinced it was the middle of the night!
Off now to do a huge ironing - have found since I retired that it's so easy to put things like ironing off 'until tomorrow' and suddenly it's coming out the door to meet me! Was so much more organised house-wise when I was working!


----------



## patocenizo

They use food coloring!


KateB said:


> Hi everyone, it's Saturday 3.30pm and a beautiful day here and meant to be the same tomorrow. I'm a rugby widow again as DH is off to the pub to watch the rugby. There are three games on this afternoon and he says he's coming home after the second, but I've heard these stories before! Dave that peach receipt sounds delish and so does the cocktail. I love french martinis and I'll post the recipe later if I can find it.
> Marianne, don't overdo the knitting, tempting as it is to do 'just one more row!'
> Dandylion, so glad you weren't hurt.
> Scotslass, sorry for your loss.
> Marge, sounds like Hobo's landed on his feet finding you!
> Patocenzio, I'm afraid to ask exactly how they're tinting the toilet water green!
> Carol'sgifts, I can empathise with your broken nights through DH's dementia. I would get my late mum tucked up into bed about 10pm only to have her shout up to me that I was late for my work (at 2.30am), and there she was fully clothed (though often with things on the wrong way)and she would not be convinced it was the middle of the night!
> Off now to do a huge ironing - have found since I retired that it's so easy to put things like ironing off 'until tomorrow' and suddenly it's coming out the door to meet me! Was so much more organised house-wise when I was working!


----------



## Marianne818

Woke up to cloudy skies, finally went outside and ground is saturated, my friend called and said it's too wet to use the equipment to spray the seed and hay, so will take a look at Sunday instead. If still too wet we'll put it off till next weekend. I have a wonderful Friday and Saturday planned for next week, it's the annual Wine Highway :lol: I am usually the DD but love to visit all the beautiful wineries in the area (and I add to my wine glass collection). I transport 4 friends they enjoy the wines and don't have to worry about the driving. I think there are 15 wineries participating this year, passport is only $25 for the entire weekend, so very reasonable for a fun weekend!


----------



## Jilze

mjs said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> jilze--my daughter was telling me today about Words with friends.Do you have the website for it or how do I get connected. I love words. Thanks for any info you can send.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what got Alec Baldwin in trouble on the plane.
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, you have got to be kidding?! Too funny and it does get addicting!!! Hilarious!
However, I think it was, once again for Alec, his behavior that was his problem, and taking the appropriate responsibility therein!!


----------



## Jilze

patocenizo said:


> Dori Sage
> How is your new place working out for you?
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from So Cal - Ventura County. It is 5:50 and I can't sleep. It's raining and will continue to rain for 2 days. We need it. Supposed to stay with a friend tomorrow nite but if it is raining I won't go until Sunday morning. He is 60 miles away and I don't relish driving at nite. And if it is raining really hard it could take 2 to 3 hours.
Click to expand...

I was just wondering the same thing!! Good idea!


----------



## budasha

dandylion said:


> You and me both. I've never been happier to see the end of this week, and the almost end of Friday the 13th and the beginning of some light cheer.
> 
> yesterday was bad, KP Admin slapped my hands (which is not horrible, just embarrassing) , but today I got in the first car wreck I've been in for about 40 years, and it was my fault.
> I rear ended someone, and I could have driven my car, but the hood might have blown open and caused another accident if I drove it, so it had to be towed.
> 
> No one was hurt, except that the woman I rear-ended got a backache as soon as I appologized for hitting her.
> 
> I won't go into all of the gorry details, but I'm having my second glass of wine and I'm not doing another thing until I read all of the good postings on here and facebook, and I finish the bottle.
> See you soon, if I can still sit upright  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the drink about now.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your wreck but glad that you're ok. By the end of the bottle, you should have forgotten all about it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

Dave, another mouth-watering receipt. Thanks for both. We won't have peaches here until the end of August - long time to wait. Keep trying the peaches in the local palace but they all taste like sawdust. Why is it they smell so good and taste so awful? And cost so much!! but they keep bringing them in and we keep buying (duh!).

Deescrafty - thanks for your cake receipt. It sounds great.


----------



## Jilze

martin keith said:


> Good morning all, I must think I am a rich man, yesterday I went on a spending spree. I bought myself a new recliner, 15 balls of yarn, a new I phone, and ate out, and did not have to put anything on a credit card. Like my dad told me if you don't have it on the hip you can't afford it. Now it is Saturday morning, and I just finished Daves receipt for those desert peaches, I am going to my sons this evening for St. paddys day and wanted to surprise them with a desert that is so good words fail you when you try to tell how good it is.


Impressive!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

French Martini sounds divine! May have to go to the liquor store soon. Beautiful St. Pat's Day here in Texas. DD has gone to the parade. I'm home, knitting and dogsitting. I am trying to get the energy (desire) to start some laundry. I just really want to sit, knit, and watch March Madness! Lots of exciting upsets yesterday. My Mavs also play tonight; a big rival, San Antonio Spurs. The Spurs are really hot again this year. I sure wish Cuban hadn't traded so many of our last year's players. We have really had a tough time. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Dori Sage

patocenizo said:


> Dori Sage
> How is your new place working out for you?
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from So Cal - Ventura County. It is 5:50 and I can't sleep. It's raining and will continue to rain for 2 days. We need it. Supposed to stay with a friend tomorrow nite but if it is raining I won't go until Sunday morning. He is 60 miles away and I don't relish driving at nite. And if it is raining really hard it could take 2 to 3 hours.
Click to expand...

Nice and quiet. I still need to get draperies or blinds for all the windows. This place was built in 1964 so the pipes are old. It was repiped for incoming water, but the drains get clogged. My roof does not leak. And I just love it here. So many nice, friendly people. On Mondays there is a Needle Arts Club. It didn't meet last Monday but this week I'll go and meet fellow knitters and crocheters. Looking forward to that. The first week I was here they (the HOA) had a Pot Luck and they provided the main course which was corned beef and cabbage in honor of St. Patty's day. That was really nice. Everyone keeps to themselves but there is always someone walking around the green belt or in the club house so there is almost always someone to talk with. I don't feel isolated like I did in Woodland Hills. So I'm liking it here.


----------



## kac47874

Marianne818 said:


> Woke up to cloudy skies, finally went outside and ground is saturated, my friend called and said it's too wet to use the equipment to spray the seed and hay, so will take a look at Sunday instead. If still too wet we'll put it off till next weekend. I have a wonderful Friday and Saturday planned for next week, it's the annual Wine Highway :lol: I am usually the DD but love to visit all the beautiful wineries in the area (and I add to my wine glass collection). I transport 4 friends they enjoy the wines and don't have to worry about the driving. I think there are 15 wineries participating this year, passport is only $25 for the entire weekend, so very reasonable for a fun weekend!


Sounds AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD

Good morning from rainy So. California. Going to go cuddle under a blanket and read. Presently reading a new author (for me). Her name is Sally Goldenbaum and writes mysteries where her stories take place in a seaside town called Sea Harbor. She has knitting pattern/s at the end of her novel. 

The author's first novel is titled "Death by Cashmere" and if anyone is interested they probably should read her stories in order because I'm reading the fourth book ("A Holiday Yarn") and having difficulty keeping track of the characters mentioned.

Enjoy your weekend whatever you choose to do.

P.S. Hmm. Wonder why I am getting a happy face instead of the closed parenthesis which I put.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Katstabe-That's exactly what I am doing tis morning as well. Trying not to tire myself out too much. We are going to Disney on Ice tonight with GC. Husband had me up early so I got an early start. almost finished. Keep my cousin's husband Jimmy in your thoughts/and /or prayers. Had to rush him back to hospital with high fever! He was just dicharged with about the 10 case of pneumonia this year. He needs all our prayers. Hope you are able to enjoy some of your day-take a break from cleaning.


----------



## carol's gifts

Southern Gal-Those were the days. The only problem I have is the two knee replacement surgeries-if I fell I would be in a world of hurt, so I stay on dry ground if possible so as not to slip;besides the GC can out run me!


----------



## Sandy

Hey Sam where are the pictures of "our godchildren (puppies)? They are going to be grown up soon! Ha ha!


----------



## mjs

Jilze said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> jilze--my daughter was telling me today about Words with friends.Do you have the website for it or how do I get connected. I love words. Thanks for any info you can send.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what got Alec Baldwin in trouble on the plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, you have got to be kidding?! Too funny and it does get addicting!!! Hilarious!
> However, I think it was, once again for Alec, his behavior that was his problem, and taking the appropriate responsibility therein!!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, his behavior, since he refused to turn it off.


----------



## margewhaples

Good Am to all: Contrary to the current trend, Kp and personally I slept last night from l1:00-2:00 then 2:30-6:00am
Now hows that for an adjustment, If only it could continue I would be most grateful. My pain level is already improved.
Hobo slept the whole night too! He's settling in quite well although he would really like to roam out the front door. He would like to bark alot, so we are working on getting to know what each other will tolerate. He"s really very good as a inside dog. I will begin leash training and come on command once we know each other better.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Happy St. Patty's Day to Everyone. I should get off my keester and get cooking. Thanks Dave for the dessert...My Hero...Again

Take care everyone.


----------



## BarbaraSD

My DD plays the Words game and refuses to play with her dad because he "cheats" (her words). She says he uses the dictionary and comes up with these really wild words 3-letter words that most people wouldn't even know.



mjs said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> jilze--my daughter was telling me today about Words with friends.Do you have the website for it or how do I get connected. I love words. Thanks for any info you can send.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what got Alec Baldwin in trouble on the plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh, you have got to be kidding?! Too funny and it does get addicting!!! Hilarious!
> However, I think it was, once again for Alec, his behavior that was his problem, and taking the appropriate responsibility therein!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, his behavior, since he refused to turn it off.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Wonderful, there is always some reaason why things happen the way they do and ususally it is for the best. Happy St. Pat's Day!


Dori Sage said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage
> How is your new place working out for you?
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from So Cal - Ventura County. It is 5:50 and I can't sleep. It's raining and will continue to rain for 2 days. We need it. Supposed to stay with a friend tomorrow nite but if it is raining I won't go until Sunday morning. He is 60 miles away and I don't relish driving at nite. And if it is raining really hard it could take 2 to 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice and quiet. I still need to get draperies or blinds for all the windows. This place was built in 1964 so the pipes are old. It was repiped for incoming water, but the drains get clogged. My roof does not leak. And I just love it here. So many nice, friendly people. On Mondays there is a Needle Arts Club. It didn't meet last Monday but this week I'll go and meet fellow knitters and crocheters. Looking forward to that. The first week I was here they (the HOA) had a Pot Luck and they provided the main course which was corned beef and cabbage in honor of St. Patty's day. That was really nice. Everyone keeps to themselves but there is always someone walking around the green belt or in the club house so there is almost always someone to talk with. I don't feel isolated like I did in Woodland Hills. So I'm liking it here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

Good morning, all. I am under my electric blanket trying to warm up after my training run this morning. I am up to seven miles! But it is getting tough. I am halfway to the half- marathon in May.
Made two large pots of soup for parish soup supper last night and tonight is the St. Patrick's Day dinner. Then tomorrow I don't have to do a blessed thing! A little less than two weeks until Easter vacation from school-- can't wait!! Enjoying the Tea Party as usual!


----------



## maryrose

hi strawberry4u, happy st. patrick's day to you too.


----------



## patocenizo

Never heard of these books before, I guess I'll just have to get one of them. Greetings from Orange County, Ca. your neighbor..


BarbaraSD said:


> Good morning from rainy So. California. Going to go cuddle under a blanket and read. Presently reading a new author (for me). Her name is Sally Goldenbaum and writes mysteries where her stories take place in a seaside town called Sea Harbor. She has knitting pattern/s at the end of her novel.
> 
> The author's first novel is titled "Death by Cashmere" and if anyone is interested they probably should read her stories in order because I'm reading the fourth book ("A Holiday Yarn") and having difficulty keeping track of the characters mentioned.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend whatever you choose to do.
> 
> P.S. Hmm. Wonder why I am getting a happy face instead of the closed parenthesis which I put.


----------



## iamsam

food and wine daily every so often has a recipe that i think i might make - this is one of them - appropriate for today.

sam

Irish Brown Bread

© John Kernick 
Ingredients 
1.	3 cups whole wheat flour 
2.	1 cup all-purpose flour 
3.	1 teaspoon baking soda 
4.	1 teaspoon salt 
5.	1 1/4 cups buttermilk 
6.	1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1.	Preheat the oven to 375°. Butter an 8-by-5-inch metal loaf pan. 
2.	In a large bowl, whisk both flours with the baking soda and salt. In a small bowl, whisk the buttermilk with the egg; stir into the dry ingredients with a wooden spoon until a rough dough forms. 
3.	Transfer the dough to a lightly floured work surface and knead until smooth. Form the dough into a loaf and put it in the prepared pan. Bake for about 50 minutes, until the bread has risen about 1/2 inch above the rim of the pan. Once unmolded, the loaf should sound hollow when tapped on the bottom. Let cool to warm or room temperature, then slice and serve. 
Serve With Irish farmhouse cheeses.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/irish-brown-bread?xid=DAILY031712IrishBrownBread


----------



## Edith M

I just looked at the indoor/outdoor thermometer and it is 80.4 degrees F. No wonder I feel like I need a nap. A nice tall glass of ice tea is in order. I still have another load of laundry to get done. I tried to watch the Rugby but can't follow it. I know and understand base ball and am learning American foot ball( my son is a Redskins fan). Too old to learn new sports I guess. Hope all are having as good a week end as I am. Edith M


----------



## patocenizo

Yummy!


thewren said:


> food and wine daily every so often has a recipe that i think i might make - this is one of them - appropriate for today.
> 
> sam
> 
> Irish Brown Bread
> 
> © John Kernick
> Ingredients
> 1.	3 cups whole wheat flour
> 2.	1 cup all-purpose flour
> 3.	1 teaspoon baking soda
> 4.	1 teaspoon salt
> 5.	1 1/4 cups buttermilk
> 6.	1 large egg, lightly beaten
> 1.	Preheat the oven to 375°. Butter an 8-by-5-inch metal loaf pan.
> 2.	In a large bowl, whisk both flours with the baking soda and salt. In a small bowl, whisk the buttermilk with the egg; stir into the dry ingredients with a wooden spoon until a rough dough forms.
> 3.	Transfer the dough to a lightly floured work surface and knead until smooth. Form the dough into a loaf and put it in the prepared pan. Bake for about 50 minutes, until the bread has risen about 1/2 inch above the rim of the pan. Once unmolded, the loaf should sound hollow when tapped on the bottom. Let cool to warm or room temperature, then slice and serve.
> Serve With Irish farmhouse cheeses.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/irish-brown-bread?xid=DAILY031712IrishBrownBread


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi Dave and all, 
Your dessert and drink sound yummie!

Hope all is well and doing something fun.

Argh..spring allergies are whipping my behind!

God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## BarbaraSD

If you like mysteries there are several authors that write mysteries that are geared around a yarn store or bakery. To name just a few are:

Betty Hechtman -- her stories take place in (I think) Tarzana and have crochet patterns at the end.

Monica Ferris -- her main character owns a needlecraft shop and has needlepoint & cross-stitch patterns at the end.

Joanne Fluke -- her main character owns a bakery/coffee shop and she has *wonderful* recipes sprinkled throughout her novels.

And Maggie Sefton (takes place in Colorado?) that owns a yarn store. She has a nice back list.

There are also (but I haven't read them) Ann Hood and Nicole R. Dickson. Check your local used book store if these kinds of stories will interest you.

With these stories it is best to start at the beginning because many of the same characters are in later stories.

~~~~~~~~~



patocenizo said:


> Never heard of these books before, I guess I'll just have to get one of them. Greetings from Orange County, Ca. your neighbor..
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from rainy So. California. Going to go cuddle under a blanket and read. Presently reading a new author (for me). Her name is Sally Goldenbaum and writes mysteries where her stories take place in a seaside town called Sea Harbor. She has knitting pattern/s at the end of her novel.
> 
> The author's first novel is titled "Death by Cashmere" and if anyone is interested they probably should read her stories in order because I'm reading the fourth book ("A Holiday Yarn") and having difficulty keeping track of the characters mentioned.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend whatever you choose to do.
> 
> P.S. Hmm. Wonder why I am getting a happy face instead of the closed parenthesis which I put.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

BarbaraSD said:


> If you like mysteries there are several authors that write mysteries that are geared around a yarn store or bakery. To name just a few are:
> 
> Betty Hechtman -- her stories take place in (I think) Tarzana and have crochet patterns at the end.
> 
> Monica Ferris -- her main character owns a needlecraft shop and has needlepoint & cross-stitch patterns at the end.
> 
> Joanne Fluke -- her main character owns a bakery/coffee shop and she has *wonderful* recipes sprinkled throughout her novels.
> 
> And Maggie Sefton (takes place in Colorado?) that owns a yarn store. She has a nice back list.
> 
> There are also (but I haven't read them) Ann Hood and Nicole R. Dickson. Check your local used book store if these kinds of stories will interest you.


I think it's interesting how many writers are getting knitting into their books, and throwing in recipes too. Do you (anybody) think this is because of knitting being on the rise in popularity? I don't know when most of these were written, and have only read a couple of the new knitting novels.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> food and wine daily every so often has a recipe that i think i might make - this is one of them - appropriate for today.
> 
> sam
> 
> Irish Brown Bread
> 
> © John Kernick
> Ingredients
> 1.	3 cups whole wheat flour
> 2.	1 cup all-purpose flour
> 3.	1 teaspoon baking soda
> 4.	1 teaspoon salt
> 5.	1 1/4 cups buttermilk
> 6.	1 large egg, lightly beaten
> 1.	Preheat the oven to 375°. Butter an 8-by-5-inch metal loaf pan.
> 2.	In a large bowl, whisk both flours with the baking soda and salt. In a small bowl, whisk the buttermilk with the egg; stir into the dry ingredients with a wooden spoon until a rough dough forms.
> 3.	Transfer the dough to a lightly floured work surface and knead until smooth. Form the dough into a loaf and put it in the prepared pan. Bake for about 50 minutes, until the bread has risen about 1/2 inch above the rim of the pan. Once unmolded, the loaf should sound hollow when tapped on the bottom. Let cool to warm or room temperature, then slice and serve.
> Serve With Irish farmhouse cheeses.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/irish-brown-bread?xid=DAILY031712IrishBrownBread


this will be tried with diner latter on in the week.


----------



## felix

vodka work with anything


----------



## NanaCaren

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all,
> Your dessert and drink sound yummie!
> 
> Hope all is well and doing something fun.
> 
> Argh..spring allergies are whipping my behind!
> 
> God Bless all,
> 
> Camilla


They are both tasty. I tried the cocktail last night and the dessert at brunch today.

I agree spring allergies are no fun.


----------



## Jilze

BarbaraSD said:


> My DD plays the Words game and refuses to play with her dad because he "cheats" (her words). She says he uses the dictionary and comes up with these really wild words 3-letter words that most people wouldn't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> jilze--my daughter was telling me today about Words with friends.Do you have the website for it or how do I get connected. I love words. Thanks for any info you can send.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what got Alec Baldwin in trouble on the plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thought is, especially with my friends who are retired, both very smart, one a national state scholar when she was younger, is that I can use whatever I need to to at least appear somewhat competitive! I havent asked them what they do but would put money on the brilliant one using whatever she has available. Unfortunately, either way, often the words I try are not words. It is great fun and keeps the mind challenged either way. My knitting has suffered however.
> Oh my gosh, you have got to be kidding?! Too funny and it does get addicting!!! Hilarious!
> However, I think it was, once again for Alec, his behavior that was his problem, and taking the appropriate responsibility therein!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, his behavior, since he refused to turn it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thanks Sam for the receipt. Have a great day and I hope you are feeling good.


----------



## Jilze

I just picked up from the library, one from that mystery series, A Killer Stitch. I haven't read much from it yet, but It begins in the yarn store in Colorado with a spinning class. It hasn't caught me yet. Anyone else read this one?


----------



## carol's gifts

Camillainthedesert--Hope you feel better-that's one thing I usually am not bother with;however my dau-in-law is and I know how she suffers when the pollens start showing up. My GD has to take soemthing before she goes to the help with the Pony Camps inthe summer, therwise she starts sneezing,her eyes water,etc..you know the drill! Any way it gives you and excuse to stay in from outside-if that helps any.


----------



## dollyclaire

well I have just been watching the tennis at Indian Wells and John Isner has just beaten Djokovic in a thrilling match, he really deserved to win and it wasn't that Djokovic was not in form ! No knitting done while watching as I would have ended up frogging it I am sure. I am doing a cushion cover in 100% british wool, to be given as a gift to all the olympic contestants later this year. I hate to say it but I have not enjoyed using the wool as I find it a little hard and scratchy. I have doubled the wool up with a home spun wool by one of the members that spins in a local craft class I go to. It is turning out well and is quite thick and chunky but it will have to be as it is not going to have a slipcase but will be stuffed with British fleece. I have only done it in a garter stitch which is just as well as I am not feeling 100% yet but the labrynthitis is improved, just a wee bit more to go!
Time for a cuppa before the next semifinal between Federer and Nadal. I reckon my legs are going to be sorer than usual tomorrow with all the exercise I am getting while watching the tennis as I feel I am playing every stroke !!!
They are talking about it starting to rain in Indian Wells where apparently they only get about 11 to 12 days of rain a year. Here in the west coast of Scotland we are lucky if we get a few days in a row without it raining at some point!!


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> Good morning from rainy So. California. Going to go cuddle under a blanket and read. Presently reading a new author (for me). Her name is Sally Goldenbaum and writes mysteries where her stories take place in a seaside town called Sea Harbor. She has knitting pattern/s at the end of her novel.
> 
> The author's first novel is titled "Death by Cashmere" and if anyone is interested they probably should read her stories in order because I'm reading the fourth book ("A Holiday Yarn") and having difficulty keeping track of the characters mentioned.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend whatever you choose to do.
> 
> P.S. Hmm. Wonder why I am getting a happy face instead of the closed parenthesis which I put.


With the way your day started, I'm not surprised happy faces are everywhere. Enjoy it while it lasts!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Well, we just went and bought a used car that needs some tlc, but we really needed a second car, The big truck is hubby's baby but it just uses too much gas and she needs some work done. Now we can work on her and use less gas. YAY!!!
Now I can go back to page 11 and get caught up. I could use a Drunken Irishman from Dirty Nelly's Piano Bar about now. Coffee with Baileys, and Irish wiskey. mmm...so good.


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Good morning all, I must think I am a rich man, yesterday I went on a spending spree. I bought myself a new recliner, 15 balls of yarn, a new I phone, and ate out, and did not have to put anything on a credit card. Like my dad told me if you don't have it on the hip you can't afford it. Now it is Saturday morning, and I just finished Daves receipt for those desert peaches, I am going to my sons this evening for St. paddys day and wanted to surprise them with a desert that is so good words fail you when you try to tell how good it is.


Always the happiest of shopping trips when you can actually afford to buy the things you want.

Hope you all have a jolly good evening and enjoy dessert.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> French Martini sounds divine! May have to go to the liquor store soon. Beautiful St. Pat's Day here in Texas. DD has gone to the parade. I'm home, knitting and dogsitting. I am trying to get the energy (desire) to start some laundry. I just really want to sit, knit, and watch March Madness! Lots of exciting upsets yesterday. My Mavs also play tonight; a big rival, San Antonio Spurs. The Spurs are really hot again this year. I sure wish Cuban hadn't traded so many of our last year's players. We have really had a tough time. I hope everyone is having a great day.


Go Spurs, hopefully we'll make it to the playoffs again, another championship would be great, but the Mavs seem to be able to run us off the rails for some reason. You may not be having a great year but you usually do good while playing us.  We do root for you when you are playing anybody besides us. lol


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave, another mouth-watering receipt. Thanks for both. We won't have peaches here until the end of August - long time to wait. Keep trying the peaches in the local palace but they all taste like sawdust. Why is it they smell so good and taste so awful? And cost so much!! but they keep bringing them in and we keep buying (duh!).
> 
> Deescrafty - thanks for your cake receipt. It sounds great.


Simple answer, they keep fresh fruit and vegetables close to freezing in controlled environments filled with inert gases. When the fruit which went in there under-ripe comes out and is brought up to normal temperatures, it ages at an accelerated rate.

Why? Because people want things to be available all year round and are willing to pay the price in cost and taste, rather than be patient. The solution is simple, stop buying it, shops don't stock things that won't sell. Writing to the mega-retailers works too. They hate receiving letters from customers, phone-calls and emails are cheap, letters cost them money so they take more notice of them.

Having said that, try the dessert with tinned peach halves, it really works and I've had it served in bistros made with tinned before.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy St. Patty's Day to Everyone. I should get off my keester and get cooking. Thanks Dave for the dessert...My Hero...Again
> 
> Take care everyone.


A nice easy dessert, I hope you enjoy the combination of flavours.

I'm composing an answer to your earlier question about making tea, please bear with me.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Good morning, all! Dave, I think I finally have all the ingredients for your receipts for a change. Except for the peaches, but I probably have the canned variety. I'll surprise John tomorrow with the Mistral drink. Today's drink should be Irish coffee and I have 2 beautiful glasses to use for it that I found at a thrift shop a long time ago.
> 
> Today's dinner will be corned beef and cabbage and parsley potatoes. Believe it or not, I have parsley that I planted last year and it's still growing. We have absolutely no Irish blood, but I like my corned beef recipe.
> 
> I haven't caught up with all the posts yet so will have to get busy. TTYL. (Dave, that means talk to you later.)


I hope dessert was a success and that you both enjoyed it, best regards to you both.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD

I personally didn't care for her writing (Maggie Sefton), but she has a really large following. "A Killer Stitch" is #4 in her series and maybe that's why you are having difficulty getting into the story?



Jilze said:


> I just picked up from the library, one from that mystery series, A Killer Stitch. I haven't read much from it yet, but It begins in the yarn store in Colorado with a spinning class. It hasn't caught me yet. Anyone else read this one?


----------



## FireballDave

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all,
> Your dessert and drink sound yummie!
> 
> Hope all is well and doing something fun.
> 
> Argh..spring allergies are whipping my behind!
> 
> God Bless all,
> 
> Camilla


Hope you enjoy them Camilla,

You and me both, I'm allergic to tree pollen so am dosing myself up with different treatments for eyes, nose and throat, it lodges in my vocal chords for a comedy voice!

Have a great weekend
Dave


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, another mouth-watering receipt. Thanks for both. We won't have peaches here until the end of August - long time to wait. Keep trying the peaches in the local palace but they all taste like sawdust. Why is it they smell so good and taste so awful? And cost so much!! but they keep bringing them in and we keep buying (duh!).
> 
> Deescrafty - thanks for your cake receipt. It sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, they keep fresh fruit and vegetables close to freezing in controlled environments filled with inert gases. When the fruit which went in there under-ripe comes out and is brought up to normal temperatures, it ages at an accelerated rate.
> 
> Why? Because people want things to be available all year round and are willing to pay the price in cost and taste, rather than be patient. The solution is simple, stop buying it, shops don't stock things that won't sell. Writing to the mega-retailers works too. They hate receiving letters from customers, phone-calls and emails are cheap, letters cost them money so they take more notice of them.
> 
> Having said that, try the dessert with tinned peach halves, it really works and I've had it served in bistros made with tinned before.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I will try it with tinned and yes, I will stop buying. I've developed an allergy to some fresh fruits (all of a sudden), such as strawberries, oranges, some melons and anything that smacks of caffeine.. I'm going to try frozen and see if they're ok.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Here in Lakeland on Sat. It is St Patrick's Day. I went to my daylily club's meeting today with a friend .She doesn't drive due to bad eyesight, part of the package when you are an albino she says. She can not stay in sunlight very long or she will get a bad sunburn. After the meeting was over the club members along with my friend and myself all went to a restaurant called The Collonades which was down near the water of Tampa Bay. Everyone had some type of seafood for lunch. I ordered an appetizer basket of fried green tomatoes, when it came there was enough tomatoes to share with the entire group and still had 4 left in basket when it was returned to me.My friend had a fried shrimp basket that came with french fries and coleslaw and two hush puppies. I had the fried clam cake with the french fries, coleslaw and hush puppies but I also had a small container of chili sauce for the crab cake. Earlier in the year my friend had paid for a meal for me because I had missed a couple of meetings due to car troubles. Well today it was my turn to repay the favor. Her husband had been laid off from work in Feb and I knew things were a little tight with them,she was a little surprised but she accepted with all the good grace of a good friend .Our club has great people in it and we all work together to produce our annual flower show in May.
Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## FireballDave

jeanbess said:


> what time do I have to get up hear in Canada to be on the first pg.were on the 11th already, It is beautiful weather hear hubby is putting up the purple Martin houses and cleaning the would duck houses we seen 2 yesterday everything is early this year sure hope we don't get a late spring surprise the blue birds are nesting Dave the recipe sounds good I will have to try it after lent is over
> thank you for hosting Jean


IK think you're going to bed too early, I start it at 11:00pm UK time on a friday, that would be 7pm or earlier on a Friday in Canada, depending on your time zone.

Glad the dessert appeals to you, it will go nicely with a Spring dinner in April.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, another mouth-watering receipt. Thanks for both. We won't have peaches here until the end of August - long time to wait. Keep trying the peaches in the local palace but they all taste like sawdust. Why is it they smell so good and taste so awful? And cost so much!! but they keep bringing them in and we keep buying (duh!).
> 
> Deescrafty - thanks for your cake receipt. It sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, they keep fresh fruit and vegetables close to freezing in controlled environments filled with inert gases. When the fruit which went in there under-ripe comes out and is brought up to normal temperatures, it ages at an accelerated rate.
> 
> Why? Because people want things to be available all year round and are willing to pay the price in cost and taste, rather than be patient. The solution is simple, stop buying it, shops don't stock things that won't sell. Writing to the mega-retailers works too. They hate receiving letters from customers, phone-calls and emails are cheap, letters cost them money so they take more notice of them.
> 
> Having said that, try the dessert with tinned peach halves, it really works and I've had it served in bistros made with tinned before.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it with tinned and yes, I will stop buying. I've developed an allergy to some fresh fruits (all of a sudden), such as strawberries, oranges, some melons and anything that smacks of caffeine.. I'm going to try frozen and see if they're ok.
Click to expand...

You aren't alone, there seems to be an increase in the number of allergies people are suffering from. It will be difficult to establish a link because allergies are so unpredictable and difficult to isolate. However, I like things that are in season, I think it gives the year a sort of structure!

Frozen fruits work well, I find with some of them they are best when set in jelly (jell-o in America?), I make up the jelly crystals as directed on the packet and add the fruit straight from the freezer. The jelly supports the fruit while it thaws so it doesn't collapse, this trick is particularly useful with frozen strawberries.

Nothing wrong with canned fruits either, some things actually taste nicer due to the canning process. Don't forget bottled fruits, there are some truly gorgeous French jars of preserved fruit!

Dave


----------



## Wynn11

Hi, Dave! Hope your weekend is going wonderfully. Here in sunny CA, it's pouring rain where I am - a little south of LA. Guess it's raining all up and down the coast. Haven't checked.

Ddispite arthuritis in my hands and a cyst on the tendon of my left hand, I'm still knitting. The little cyst aches all the time - no sharp pain like the other beastly thing. I've got 2 afghans, 2 hats, 1 dishcloth and a pair of slippers for a man friend now in a nursing home. Consequently, I sure can't submit to boredom. 

I hope all of you on KP a wonderful weekend and blessings of the shamrock to all of you. We were invited to an outdoor St. Paddy's party but I have a feeling it's been postponed. I haven't been told by my son yet. 

To all of you: Keep healthy and happy. Wynnona


----------



## Wynn11

Dave, you do such a wonderful job of hosting. Never let us down. I was wondering, to, today (not that you're not chipper and cheerfun, I feel a sense of fatigue. I hope you're not getting sick.) Love your recipe and we love peach deserts. Wynnona


----------



## NanaCaren

Two of the grandsons version of the dessert. Chocolate sprinkles replace the almonds.


----------



## FireballDave

Wynn11 said:


> Hi, Dave! Hope your weekend is going wonderfully. Here in sunny CA, it's pouring rain where I am - a little south of LA. Guess it's raining all up and down the coast. Haven't checked.
> 
> Ddispite arthuritis in my hands and a cyst on the tendon of my left hand, I'm still knitting. The little cyst aches all the time - no sharp pain like the other beastly thing. I've got 2 afghans, 2 hats, 1 dishcloth and a pair of slippers for a man friend now in a nursing home. Consequently, I sure can't submit to boredom.
> 
> I hope all of you on KP a wonderful weekend and blessings of the shamrock to all of you. We were invited to an outdoor St. Paddy's party but I have a feeling it's been postponed. I haven't been told by my son yet.
> 
> To all of you: Keep healthy and happy. Wynnona


Pretty steady rain in London too, but we desperately need all the rain we can get in South East England, some reservoirs are 40% down on capacity and we have drought water restrictions coming in to effect in April.

Australian Formula One race weekend, so I don't mind staying in with my broken body-clock!

Take it gently with your hands, lots of tea-breaks!

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## Wynn11

Thank you, Dave, I will.


----------



## dollyclaire

I am going to buy one of the Elizabeth Zimmerman books and can not quite make up my mind which to get. I think I have narrowed it down to 2, The Knitting Workshop or The Opinionated Knitter, I would welcome any thoughts on this please. I believe both have the BSJ pattern in them which I really want to have a go at. Sounds really intriguing only having shoulder seams! I know some of you have her books and would appreciate your comments, many thanks


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Martini sounds divine! May have to go to the liquor store soon. Beautiful St. Pat's Day here in Texas. DD has gone to the parade. I'm home, knitting and dogsitting. I am trying to get the energy (desire) to start some laundry. I just really want to sit, knit, and watch March Madness! Lots of exciting upsets yesterday. My Mavs also play tonight; a big rival, San Antonio Spurs. The Spurs are really hot again this year. I sure wish Cuban hadn't traded so many of our last year's players. We have really had a tough time. I hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Spurs, hopefully we'll make it to the playoffs again, another championship would be great, but the Mavs seem to be able to run us off the rails for some reason. You may not be having a great year but you usually do good while playing us.  We do root for you when you are playing anybody besides us. lol
Click to expand...

I root for the Spurs some, too. I am always for the other team that is playing the Lakers or Heat! Those are 2 teams I have a real problem with! I know I need to get over it, but I don't like Kobe, Lebron, or Wade. We got Odom and he has done absolutely nothing for the Mavs.


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> I personally didn't care for her writing (Maggie Sefton), but she has a really large following. "A Killer Stitch" is #4 in her series and maybe that's why you are having difficulty getting into the story?
> 
> 
> 
> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up from the library, one from that mystery series, A Killer Stitch. I haven't read much from it yet, but It begins in the yarn store in Colorado with a spinning class. It hasn't caught me yet. Anyone else read this one?
Click to expand...

I have enjoyed her books, but there is a certain sameness after a while.


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everybody
> 
> We had a sunny start to the day. We have not seen much of the sun for a while now. Over cast and rainy mostly. Not heavy but enough to keep my DH busy with the lawn mower. Other parts of Australia are getting very heavy rain and floods. My favourite fresh produce seller at the Farmer's Markets lost most of his crops to 170ml of rain over 3 days. He said it was very, very frightening. Everything is starting to regrow but it is still overcast and he now needs the sun.
> 
> We have a new twilight craft market starting tonight. I will be going to check it out.
> 
> All the best to you all and look after yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like the sound of a twilight craft market, is it open-air? Sounds fun anyway.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It was partly open air and partly indoor. Unfortunately for the organisers the sunny start to the day ended in a light drizzle that started at 3PM. The same time as the market opened. It did not seem to put people off. There were plenty of us walking around in the rain checking out everything that was on offer.

They have been running for about 12 months and their aim is be like a minnie festival. They have food, things for the children and entertainment. Some of the stalls seemed more commercial rather then homemade. There were a couple of stall holders that impressed me.

One is called Mophead and she crochets hats, scarves, cup holders in fun designs. She had a chicken hat and an iced vo vo biscuit scarf. The item I wanted and missed buying by one customer was a take away coffee cup holder in the shape of a cup and saucer with a chocolate biscuit on the side.

The other was a young lass (early 20's) and she was selling clothing. She has a shop where she sells vintage items. She also collects old sewing machines dating back to the 1950's. They are all in working order and so they are used and not left collecting dust she is having sewing days where people can come in off the street and make an item of clothing. You either take your own fabric etc or you can purchase a kit. A very different idea. I have been making my own clothes for years but I will be making the attempt to go along. I think it would be a lot of fun and I love to support someone who is wanting to encourage others to make hand made items.

It was not what I was expecting but I did enjoy it . The next market day is in May and I will be going along.


----------



## ivyrain

I so enjoy the tea party. Now - questions.
1.How is Sandy after her ordeal last week? I have thought and prayed for her often all week, the pregnancy and family also.
2.Did the Gran get lots of birthday cards from KP family?
3.Did I miss pictures of Sam's puppies?
4.Has anyone heard from Popelka? Is her home safe now?
I made the soda bread that was posted and am still getting raves! It was so easy too!
DorieSage- glad you are getting settled. I think moving anywhere is a very hard transition.
Davve, thanks again for the TP. I look forward all week.


----------



## pammie1234

I love Words With Friends! I also play Hanging With Friends and Family Feud. My BIL and DN are excellent players. I have told them that if I didn't feel like it was helping my brain I wouldn't play them. They beat me all the time, and usually by hundreds!


----------



## FireballDave

Wynn11 said:


> Dave, you do such a wonderful job of hosting. Never let us down. I was wondering, to, today (not that you're not chipper and cheerfun, I feel a sense of fatigue. I hope you're not getting sick.) Love your recipe and we love peach deserts. Wynnona


Thanks for asking, I'm fine, but I have five teenaged lads in the house, am running on a weird schedule because of the Grand Prix in Melbourne, plus I'm writing a lecture and working through a pile of notes for a paper I was hoping to have finished by now, but looks like it'll take until the June deadline. Sorry I've been a bit quiet, I have been reading every post though!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Two of the grandsons version of the dessert. Chocolate sprinkles replace the almonds.


I hope they had enough cream, looks like a great interpretation of the dessert to me!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the grandsons version of the dessert. Chocolate sprinkles replace the almonds.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they had enough cream, looks like a great interpretation of the dessert to me!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

They didn't seem to think so. They went back for more.


----------



## patocenizo

HI Wynn, I am also south of L.A. and yes, it has been raining alot and very needed indeed. At one point we lost power but only for a few seconds which of course played havoc with timers, clocks etc., no catastrophes just inconvinient for a bit. Tomorrow is the L.A. marathon and there are going to be quite a few cold and wet runners around. I'll be home watching it on T.V. and knitting away!


Wynn11 said:


> Hi, Dave! Hope your weekend is going wonderfully. Here in sunny CA, it's pouring rain where I am - a little south of LA. Guess it's raining all up and down the coast. Haven't checked.
> 
> Ddispite arthuritis in my hands and a cyst on the tendon of my left hand, I'm still knitting. The little cyst aches all the time - no sharp pain like the other beastly thing. I've got 2 afghans, 2 hats, 1 dishcloth and a pair of slippers for a man friend now in a nursing home. Consequently, I sure can't submit to boredom.
> 
> I hope all of you on KP a wonderful weekend and blessings of the shamrock to all of you. We were invited to an outdoor St. Paddy's party but I have a feeling it's been postponed. I haven't been told by my son yet.
> 
> To all of you: Keep healthy and happy. Wynnona


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the grandsons version of the dessert. Chocolate sprinkles replace the almonds.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they had enough cream, looks like a great interpretation of the dessert to me!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't seem to think so. They went back for more.
Click to expand...

Us boys are like that!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the grandsons version of the dessert. Chocolate sprinkles replace the almonds.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they had enough cream, looks like a great interpretation of the dessert to me!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't seem to think so. They went back for more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us boys are like that!
Click to expand...

Yes you sure are.


----------



## mrsdroof

It will be so good to watch the Melbourne Grand Prix at a reasonable hour. We often stay up late to watch the others throughout the year. When it was in Adelaide I took my class of 10 year olds to a practice day. It was noisy. but really exciting. We had a course marshall come to make a class visit beforehand so we had some idea what to look out for...he had many interesting things to show us..bits of cars, printed info etc. Miss the buzz...not the noise. We could hear the cars from home, and sometimes the after race concert too. Because it was a street circuit, and many roads were closed, the school our boys attended had 2 closed days, so for a year or so the boys worked at the track..a bonus for them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dollyclaire said:


> I am going to buy one of the Elizabeth Zimmerman books and can not quite make up my mind which to get. I think I have narrowed it down to 2, The Knitting Workshop or The Opinionated Knitter, I would welcome any thoughts on this please. I believe both have the BSJ pattern in them which I really want to have a go at. Sounds really intriguing only having shoulder seams! I know some of you have her books and would appreciate your comments, many thanks


I found that if I had not read the first book by EZ called Knitting Without Tears, I would have been lost on her terms/expressions in these books. Amazon has great deals on buying them in sets of three or four. The Knitting Without Tears is also a great resourse book and sort of like the foundation for all her other books. I liked the Knitting Workshop, she has so many quirky patterns in it!!


----------



## LesleighAnne

Southern Gal said:


> i have 2 huge bridal wreath bushes on one side of my house and they aren't blooming yet, but when they do, wow they are show stoppers, now i have two carolina jasmins over my arber on my front gate in full bloom. it looks like a yellow explosion, and the smell awsome, i drink hot jasmine green tea and the smell is the same. love spring time. i guess when i finish my bfast i will hit the outside again, before the rain sets in again, if i can do this a dab at a time, maybe i can knock it out, before it gets so hot. i gripe about it, but i would rather be digging in the yard (or knitting) rather than anything i can do inside, i love food, but am not a great cook and hate baking, so i appreciate when hubby does a fantastic meal. i do cook out of necessety, but its so hard to think of something different daily. ok, pass the cheese to go with this whine.


Hi Southern Gal

I love to cook and I also have trouble coming up with something fast, tasty and different every night. Each week I have a rough plan for meals but that often changes because what we felt like at the beginning of the week does not seem as appertizing at the end of the week. It even changes from morning to night. We sometimes get up and the morning is quite cool and a curry is in order. By the afternoon it is so hot and sticky a salad sound better.


----------



## pammie1234

Lost my internet today. When I called the cable co. we tried to correct it, but they had to send a repairman. They told me it would be Thursday! I said that I could not do without my internet that long. Can you imagine how far behind I would be on the TP posts? I guess I was nice enough and they said that they would request a same day service. Thankfully, they did come and get it fixed. I am so thankful! Sometimes it pays to be nice rather than bitchy!


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren, I watched the movie "Drums Along the Mohawk" the other night. It was about the settlement of the Mohawk Valley in New York State. The scenery was beautiful and I thought to myself that's probably what NanaCaren's area looks like. At the end of the movie it said the movie was shot in the Wasatch Mountains of Utah!! :XD: Our map of NY State is in the car so I have no idea where the Mohawk Valley is.


----------



## DorisT

LesleighAnne said:


> [
> 
> I love to cook and I also have trouble coming up with something fast, tasty and different every night. Each week I have a rough plan for meals but that often changes because what we felt like at the beginning of the week does not seem as appertizing at the end of the week. It even changes from morning to night. We sometimes get up and the morning is quite cool and a curry is in order. By the afternoon it is so hot and sticky a salad sound better.


That happens to me all the time. I buy the ingredients for a dish, then if I don't fix it within a week, I forget what they were for. If I keep the recipes in one place for that week, it helps. But, then, at the end of the day, sometimes I feel too tired to do a lot of cooking or else we go out for dinner.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren, I watched the movie "Drums Along the Mohawk" the other night. It was about the settlement of the Mohawk Valley in New York State. The scenery was beautiful and I thought to myself that's probably what NanaCaren's area looks like. At the end of the movie it said the movie was shot in the Wasatch Mountains of Utah!! :XD: Our map of NY State is in the car so I have no idea where the Mohawk Valley is.


Mohawk Valley is about 3 hours from me. Thousand Island region is closer to me. Equally beautiful area.


----------



## FireballDave

mrsdroof said:


> It will be so good to watch the Melbourne Grand Prix at a reasonable hour. We often stay up late to watch the others throughout the year. When it was in Adelaide I took my class of 10 year olds to a practice day. It was noisy. but really exciting. We had a course marshall come to make a class visit beforehand so we had some idea what to look out for...he had many interesting things to show us..bits of cars, printed info etc. Miss the buzz...not the noise. We could hear the cars from home, and sometimes the after race concert too. Because it was a street circuit, and many roads were closed, the school our boys attended had 2 closed days, so for a year or so the boys worked at the track..a bonus for them.


As a fan, I love street circuits and Adelaide was great. Whether a city is willing to turn itself upside-down for a Grand Prix is something they have to decide taking into account the benefits of hosting a world-class event and having their city shown around the globe in a positive light.

I'm biased, but I'd much prefer to have a Grand Prix in London than the Olympics. I'm going to be paying for the Olympics for the rest of my life!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Lost my internet today. When I called the cable co. we tried to correct it, but they had to send a repairman. They told me it would be Thursday! I said that I could not do without my internet that long. Can you imagine how far behind I would be on the TP posts? I guess I was nice enough and they said that they would request a same day service. Thankfully, they did come and get it fixed. I am so thankful! Sometimes it pays to be nice rather than bitchy!


I find it always helps if you can persuade people to want to help, rather than beating them about the head. Obviously it's different with the manager of a _Palace of Hell_, then it's a necessary and highly enjoyable blood-sport!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi

I found an example of Mophead's work on the internet. They only have the one photo. It is a birthday cake beanie. She does have a lot of fun with yarn.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren, I watched the movie "Drums Along the Mohawk" the other night. It was about the settlement of the Mohawk Valley in New York State. The scenery was beautiful and I thought to myself that's probably what NanaCaren's area looks like. At the end of the movie it said the movie was shot in the Wasatch Mountains of Utah!! :XD: Our map of NY State is in the car so I have no idea where the Mohawk Valley is.


I think the Mohawk valley is around the Mohawk river and to the west of Albany and the Hudson. I swam in the pool here with someone older, and by then with dementia, but she was talking about swimming the river when she was a kid to get to school or church because it was faster than going by road. She said the Hudson I think, but from where she said she lived, I think it must have been the Mohawk.


----------



## NanaCaren

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi
> 
> I found an example of Mophead's work on the internet. They only have the one photo. It is a birthday cake beanie. She does have a lot of fun with yarn.


Love the cake and won't hurt the waistline.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Oops I did not look far enough. This is the coffee cup holder I just missed out on.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, I watched the movie "Drums Along the Mohawk" the other night. It was about the settlement of the Mohawk Valley in New York State. The scenery was beautiful and I thought to myself that's probably what NanaCaren's area looks like. At the end of the movie it said the movie was shot in the Wasatch Mountains of Utah!! :XD: Our map of NY State is in the car so I have no idea where the Mohawk Valley is.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Mohawk valley is around the Mohawk river and to the west of Albany and the Hudson. I swam in the pool here with someone older, and by then with dementia, but she was talking about swimming the river when she was a kid to get to school or church because it was faster than going by road. She said the Hudson I think, but from where she said she lived, I think it must have been the Mohawk.
Click to expand...

Yes it is.


----------



## NanaCaren

LesleighAnne said:


> Oops I did not look far enough. This is the coffee cup holder I just missed out on.


I love it. It is very original.


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi
> 
> I found an example of Mophead's work on the internet. They only have the one photo. It is a birthday cake beanie. She does have a lot of fun with yarn.


What fun!

I loved reading about your trip to the craft fair, it sounded excellent, in spite of the weather. Thank you for telling us all about it. It's great when they have inter-generational appeal and a good mix of stalls. I don't mind the presence of few larger commercial organisations, as long as they aren't allowed to dominate, some good suppliers of materials can be good for all.

I don't get to enough craft fairs, they tend to be at the weekend and I have to book those in advance with the powers that be!

Dave


----------



## KatyNora

Good evening, all. I've been behind ever since last night, but have finally caught up with all the posts. I'm about to sit down to corned beef, etc. It was supposed to be earlier, but when I went to put the soda bread in the oven, I found I had forgotten to turn it on! Oops!  Fortunately, meat and veggies cooked in the crock pot are quite forgiving, and a short Bailey's helped fill the time. 

I want to thank you all for being here today. I had some terribly sad family news come my way this morning. Don't like to sound mysterious, but it's not open for discussion yet. It has been a help to spend my odd moments today reading everyone's doings. It really is a blessing to have this worldwide family here for comfort and cheer. Take care, everyone.


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> Oops I did not look far enough. This is the coffee cup holder I just missed out on.


I love that! So original and beautifully done!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

KatyNora said:


> Good evening, all. I've been behind ever since last night, but have finally caught up with all the posts. I'm about to sit down to corned beef, etc. It was supposed to be earlier, but when I went to put the soda bread in the oven, I found I had forgotten to turn it on! Oops!  Fortunately, meat and veggies cooked in the crock pot are quite forgiving, and a short Bailey's helped fill the time.
> 
> I want to thank you all for being here today. I had some terribly sad family news come my way this morning. Don't like to sound mysterious, but it's not open for discussion yet. It has been a help to spend my odd moments today reading everyone's doings. It really is a blessing to have this worldwide family here for comfort and cheer. Take care, everyone.


I have done the same thing, except forgetting to push the start button on my crock pot. I was expecting a houseful of company that night.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night all, been a busy day here with the grandsons. They get up early and will be wanting to eat.


----------



## Edith M

It always pays to be nice. Bitchy gets you more bitching. LOL Edith M


pammie1234 said:


> Lost my internet today. When I called the cable co. we tried to correct it, but they had to send a repairman. They told me it would be Thursday! I said that I could not do without my internet that long. Can you imagine how far behind I would be on the TP posts? I guess I was nice enough and they said that they would request a same day service. Thankfully, they did come and get it fixed. I am so thankful! Sometimes it pays to be nice rather than bitchy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dee I just read the Irish Car Bomb Cake and can't wait to try it. You mentioned a whiskey glaze...is there a recipe for it, too?

Got off work late (8:20) and met hubby for dinner. Had delicious grilled salmon. Also had a Pomegranite Marguarita. Absolutely hit the spot!


----------



## Edith M

Katy Nora, Sorry for your troubles. I hope your situation resolves itself soon. Edith M


KatyNora said:


> Good evening, all. I've been behind ever since last night, but have finally caught up with all the posts. I'm about to sit down to corned beef, etc. It was supposed to be earlier, but when I went to put the soda bread in the oven, I found I had forgotten to turn it on! Oops!  Fortunately, meat and veggies cooked in the crock pot are quite forgiving, and a short Bailey's helped fill the time.
> 
> I want to thank you all for being here today. I had some terribly sad family news come my way this morning. Don't like to sound mysterious, but it's not open for discussion yet. It has been a help to spend my odd moments today reading everyone's doings. It really is a blessing to have this worldwide family here for comfort and cheer. Take care, everyone.


----------



## Poledra65

There's not much on TV tonight, but Betty White's Off Their Rocker, where she and several other elderly people prank young ones. lol...Hubby's laughing so hard, I don't know what's funnier, watching the show or watching him. lol...
Gotta love Betty White.


----------



## Southern Gal

jeanbess said:


> what time do I have to get up hear in Canada to be on the first pg.were on the 11th already, It is beautiful weather hear hubby is putting up the purple Martin houses and cleaning the would duck houses we seen 2 yesterday everything is early this year sure hope we don't get a late spring surprise the blue birds are nesting Dave the recipe sounds good I will have to try it after lent is over
> thank you for hosting Jean


just curious, we have blue birds going and coming in our box, but i thought they didn't build nests, so do i have clueless blue birds or what. i thought they just laid their eggs on the bottom of the inside of box. i kept disturbing them, going and coming doing weeding near the box. and oh do i feel the aches from crawling on the ground. still a lot to get done.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, I watched the movie "Drums Along the Mohawk" the other night. It was about the settlement of the Mohawk Valley in New York State. The scenery was beautiful and I thought to myself that's probably what NanaCaren's area looks like. At the end of the movie it said the movie was shot in the Wasatch Mountains of Utah!! :XD: Our map of NY State is in the car so I have no idea where the Mohawk Valley is.
> 
> 
> 
> Mohawk Valley is about 3 hours from me. Thousand Island region is closer to me. Equally beautiful area.
Click to expand...

I was born and raised in Little Old Rhode Island, where a drive of an hour or less gets you out of the State. :-D I can't imagine driving 3 hours and still being in the same State, but I should because we've made many trips up through there by way of Albany while on our way to Canada. Stayed at a dude ranch in the Adirondacks when I was very young. Attended a couple of Elderhostel programs in the State, have been to Niagara Falls 2 or 3 times, etc., etc., but I guess I've never been to your part of the State. Darn! :thumbdown:


----------



## carol's gifts

Dollyclaire-Hope you ae feeling better from the largnigitis. That's a bummer especially when you want to talk back to the TV-Tennis match!. That was funny what you said about the exercise. I wish it was that easy!! We had a quick thunderstorm this morning, but luckily it did not last long. Have a great day inspite of the rain.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Wynn11--you are a real trooper still knitting with all that going on with your hands. Mine got so bad I can not lift my left arm, so I had to stop until I get this nerve to settle down. Be careful and I am sure you are paseing yourself.


----------



## DorisT

I have done the same thing said:


> Have you ever fixed several dishes for company, and then forgot to take some of them out of the fridge and serve them? I've done that a lot. Fortunately, there was always enough to eat so it wasn't missed.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: pammie1234-- I know what you are saying. I play Lumosity every morning , and sometimes thru the day if time permits. I ask my twelve year GD to help me figure out one of the games, because I have such a hard time with it. It builds up your speed and response time;well let me tell you-she took me "all the way to the moon and back on my score". I did learn how to play better-but talking about cobwebs in my brain!!! I love word games; but my very favorite is Lumosity. It did cost me (averages out to $5.00 a month) but believe me it is more than well worth it. It actually is a brain training wxercise, rather than a game. Had a great time with GC tonight. Everyone loved the Disney on Ice Show. Of course my GS who is 7 1/2 knows all the disney characters. He commented to his mom they left out the best part of Lilo &Stitch, something about a motor cycle part. He is truly all boy!! But he loved the show. My skating GD says yes she still wants to one day skate with Disney Co. She's checking out all the moves, and how they do what they do. I told her to hold on to her dream and oneday it will become a reality!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Dave, just arrived home from the Disney On Ice Show-Mickey and Minnie, and several Disney stories. Peter Pan, Lilo & Stitch, Little Mermaid,etc. Everyone in our family loved it. My GD says Yes she still hopes to skate with Disney Co. some day. Actually she could probably skate with the in about 5-6 years from now. You know how fast that goes! She enjoyed it , but was also watch details ,etc. DH loved it as well, only when we were on our way home the delirium started showing up again. Last night and this evening as well. I will talk to his primary dr Monday. Really sad and has me a bit concerned at this point. He is such a wonderful, gentle husband , and person-hate to see what this is doing to him. Keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Yes I have been praying for Sandie's daughter as well. Hopefully we'll get a update soon.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Lesleighanne-That is adorable. Did you find a pattern? I do that a lots-talk myself out of buying something then go back to get it , and it is already sold.! I like this patern.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: KatyNora-can't agree more ! It sure helps to have TP friends to call on anytime, just to voice if nothing else. Thanks to you all!! "Thanks I needed that"!


----------



## LesleighAnne

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Lesleighanne-That is adorable. Did you find a pattern? I do that a lots-talk myself out of buying something then go back to get it , and it is already sold.! I like this patern.


Hi Carol

No I didn't find the pattern. Mophead creates her items to sell by getting an idea then just starting to crochet. When it does not look like the idea she frogs it and recrocheters until she has the item she wants. I'm not sure if she writes down the pattern. I have attached the address to her photo page.

http://www.facebook.com/MopheadbyLinda/photos


----------



## pammie1234

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, I watched the movie "Drums Along the Mohawk" the other night. It was about the settlement of the Mohawk Valley in New York State. The scenery was beautiful and I thought to myself that's probably what NanaCaren's area looks like. At the end of the movie it said the movie was shot in the Wasatch Mountains of Utah!! :XD: Our map of NY State is in the car so I have no idea where the Mohawk Valley is.
> 
> 
> 
> Mohawk Valley is about 3 hours from me. Thousand Island region is closer to me. Equally beautiful area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Texas, and when I drove to San Diego, a 2-day drive, the first 12 hours were all in Texas. The remaining covered New Mexico, Arizona, and California. (I don't think I missed a state, but my brain is pretty tired.) It was a long, boring drive through Texas.
> 
> I was born and raised in Little Old Rhode Island, where a drive of an hour or less gets you out of the State. :-D I can't imagine driving 3 hours and still being in the same State, but I should because we've made many trips up through there by way of Albany while on our way to Canada. Stayed at a dude ranch in the Adirondacks when I was very young. Attended a couple of Elderhostel programs in the State, have been to Niagara Falls 2 or 3 times, etc., etc., but I guess I've never been to your part of the State. Darn! :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: LesLeighAnne-thanks I commented on her FB.


----------



## pammie1234

I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!


----------



## carol's gifts

pammie1234--I think you are right!! Good night going to go to bed now. Should have been there 2 hrs ago. finally feel like I can sleep.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

My cousin Jackie's baby boy Carson had pneuma at Christmas & was having a hard time getting over it so they sent him to a specialist. The reason he was not getting over it is he has a collasped lung & asthma. Poor little guy he is not even 7 months old yet. He also has a hernia.
Lisa


----------



## darowil

deescrafty said:


> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I


We had a peach tree in our backyard and can never find them the same- find some that look good but just don't taste the same. And Now I know it is not my imagination. I had a home grown peach from someone recently and it was one of old ones we had at home and it was delectable. My SIL remarked on how poorly they travelled and realised that this may be part of the reason why I can't find these ones.I will use tin peaches in Dave's recipe as they re nicer than fresh ones here (well I saw some that might have been nice but at $1.50 EACH I wasn't going to try them on the offchance they were nice- now if I had known they would be then I may have got one.


----------



## darowil

Jilze said:


> Words With Friends is basically Scrabble on line. I play on my IPad and my friends I know play with IPhones or android phones. I'm not sure if other touch tone phones play as well or not. It is very fun and very addicting. My knitting is not even out yet... You can play with specific friends or random players.


Never heard of anything like it till last night. I was talking with a lady who has had chronic fatigue for over 10 years and in bad spells online scrabble is one the few she could do. She said with some there was 'conversation' as well with the person you were playing against and other times only playing- especially good when she was feeling unable to communicate with anyone.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Have a great week, I thought the point about the shamrock is that it is a three-leafed white clover that reminded Saint Patrick of the Holy Trinity, hence its association with this religious festival. But I'm not near my dictionary of religious symbolism at the moment to verify this.
> 
> Dave


That's what my Catholic primary school taught me- it enabled him to explain the Trinity.


----------



## joycevv

OMG! Is that a knitted oreo?


----------



## Granny24

Sounds wonderful. Must try. Off the subject Granddaughter is taking trip to Ireland in June She is 17 yrs old). Can you tell me what the weather is like at hat time of year. Nedd to knit he something appropriate. for that time. THANKS for all your wisdom and ideas.


----------



## FireballDave

Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage. 

We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!

Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!


You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits of knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.

Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great week, I thought the point about the shamrock is that it is a three-leafed white clover that reminded Saint Patrick of the Holy Trinity, hence its association with this religious festival. But I'm not near my dictionary of religious symbolism at the moment to verify this.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my Catholic primary school taught me- it enabled him to explain the Trinity.
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming it, I'm not a hagiologist, I tend to rely on my trusty copy of _Hall's_ or other works, the story about the shamrock seemed to have stuck.

Dave


----------



## inishowen

deescrafty said:


> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.


"Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.


----------



## inishowen

Granny24 said:


> Sounds wonderful. Must try. Off the subject Granddaughter is taking trip to Ireland in June She is 17 yrs old). Can you tell me what the weather is like at hat time of year. Nedd to knit he something appropriate. for that time. THANKS for all your wisdom and ideas.


It should be nice and warm in June, but Irish weather can be rainy so take a waterproof coat just in case.


----------



## FireballDave

So, a week has passed since I posted the calculation for working out the day of the week for any date in the Gregorian Calendar. Has everybody been having fun amazing friends and relatives alike with their mental agility?

Numbers games are great for keeping the mind active, I enjoy working out six digit square roots in my head whilst shaving first thing in the morning!

Dave


----------



## darowil

Have had a lovely couple of days. Went to a womens convention- and 700 women all worshipping God in song was delighful and wonderfully motivating. we all had a great laugh when one lady up the front was trying to say how marvellous God was and used her husbands name instead!
Of course I had my knitting and had many comments- people just can't believe that the pattern is in the yarn, until they have seen me knitting for awhile and realsie that I don't change colours. Told 2 women that it is much cheaper to buy sock yarn from the internet- can get them for half the price of over here including the postage. And they wonder why we buy overseas! Also given a pattern for a ponytail beanie.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits f knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

So I don't need to do Sudoku I can just knit!


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> So, a week has passed since I posted the calculation for working out the day of the week for any date in the Gregorian Calendar. Has everybody been having fun amazing friends and relatives alike with their mental agility?
> 
> Numbers games are great for keeping the mind active, I enjoy working out six digit square roots in my head whilst shaving first thing in the morning!
> 
> Dave


After saying that I worked out I was born on Wednesday I decided to check it up- but it was a leap year so I was born on a Tuesday. And this year is a leap year and my birthday is a Tuesday again. I then was able to tell another lady what day she was born. But slightly simpler. She was born 5 days after me! So an extra step is too work out if it was leap year- which I guess should have done.
I can't even remember how to work out square roots. I think the square root of 2 is 4, 4 is 16 but even that could be wrong. I could well have the square root all wrong yet again. Or is it that the square root of 4 is 2, 16 is 4?


----------



## FireballDave

inishowen said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.
Click to expand...

I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

I love to do Sudoku puzzles. I have a cd-rom of Hoyle Puzzle & Board Games & it has Sudoku, Hangman, Backgammon, & a lot of other games & puzzles. There are word search puzzles too. 
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

inishowen said:


> Granny24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful. Must try. Off the subject Granddaughter is taking trip to Ireland in June She is 17 yrs old). Can you tell me what the weather is like at hat time of year. Nedd to knit he something appropriate. for that time. THANKS for all your wisdom and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be nice and warm in June, but Irish weather can be rainy so take a waterproof coat just in case.
Click to expand...

It's a very green country! I remember, many years ago, sitting in a pub and looking at the photographs taken by a friend on his return from a camping holiday. One of the party enquired about the weather and whether it rained a lot in Ireland, "Look at the colour of the fields" was the reply!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits f knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I don't need to do Sudoku I can just knit!
Click to expand...

Keeping track of rows, calculating all those increases and decreases, working pattern repeats, knitters tend to have agile minds!

Dave


----------



## inishowen

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you Dave. I hardly dared put my view in case it started a row, but I couldn't just ignore it.


----------



## FireballDave

inishowen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Dave. I hardly dared put my view in case it started a row, but I couldn't just ignore it.
Click to expand...

I took much the same view, drawing a line under centuries of trouble and unrest is difficult, but necessary. Political Correctness may have its short-comings, but some terms and imagery are best allowed to fade into disuse.

Dave


----------



## mavisb

My grandson was born on St Pats Day, he turned 10 this week. It would have been nice if he had been born on my birthday, but it wasn't to be as my birthday is three days later. The recipe looks good.


----------



## Althea

Hi, Darowil - yes, it's the other way around: the square root of 16 is 4. KatyNora, thinking of you in your troubles.


----------



## FireballDave

For everybody waking up on this wonderful Spring-like morning, here's a breakfast dish to go with the Grand Prix re-run:

*BritMex Eggs*
_Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_

*Ingredients:*
4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
grinding of sea salt

*Method:*
Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).

Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.

Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.

Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.

_I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody ever notices you've saved yourself five minutes!_

Enjoy your brekkers!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, a week has passed since I posted the calculation for working out the day of the week for any date in the Gregorian Calendar. Has everybody been having fun amazing friends and relatives alike with their mental agility?
> 
> Numbers games are great for keeping the mind active, I enjoy working out six digit square roots in my head whilst shaving first thing in the morning!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> After saying that I worked out I was born on Wednesday I decided to check it up- but it was a leap year so I was born on a Tuesday. And this year is a leap year and my birthday is a Tuesday again. I then was able to tell another lady what day she was born. But slightly simpler. She was born 5 days after me! So an extra step is too work out if it was leap year- which I guess should have done.
> I can't even remember how to work out square roots. I think the square root of 2 is 4, 4 is 16 but even that could be wrong. I could well have the square root all wrong yet again. Or is it that the square root of 4 is 2, 16 is 4?
Click to expand...

Step five is the _Leap Year Correction Factor_, you will already know whether this is applicable from steps two and three performed earlier in the calculation.

I've got the troops calculating _circles of confusion_ now, I'm not going to say it!

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, a week has passed since I posted the calculation for working out the day of the week for any date in the Gregorian Calendar. Has everybody been having fun amazing friends and relatives alike with their mental agility?
> 
> Numbers games are great for keeping the mind active, I enjoy working out six digit square roots in my head whilst shaving first thing in the morning!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> After saying that I worked out I was born on Wednesday I decided to check it up- but it was a leap year so I was born on a Tuesday. And this year is a leap year and my birthday is a Tuesday again. I then was able to tell another lady what day she was born. But slightly simpler. She was born 5 days after me! So an extra step is too work out if it was leap year- which I guess should have done.
> I can't even remember how to work out square roots. I think the square root of 2 is 4, 4 is 16 but even that could be wrong. I could well have the square root all wrong yet again. Or is it that the square root of 4 is 2, 16 is 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Step five is the _Leap Year Correction Factor_, you will already know whether this is applicable from steps two and three performed earlier in the calculation.
> 
> I've got the troops calculating _circles of confusion_ now, I'm not going to say it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That shows how well I followed it!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> I have done the same thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever fixed several dishes for company, and then forgot to take some of them out of the fridge and serve them? I've done that a lot. Fortunately, there was always enough to eat so it wasn't missed.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that the last time we all got together. It was rather funny as one of the guests were leaving the dish was mentioned. She thought that she had missed it. During our last July 4th party we forgot several dishes. It worked out ok because a bunch of us were camping at mom's. Made for easy meals the next couple days.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My cousin Jackie's baby boy Carson had pneuma at Christmas & was having a hard time getting over it so they sent him to a specialist. The reason he was not getting over it is he has a collasped lung & asthma. Poor little guy he is not even 7 months old yet. He also has a hernia.
> Lisa


Poor little fellow. Hope he feels better soon. Hernias are no fun at all.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin Jackie's baby boy Carson had pneuma at Christmas & was having a hard time getting over it so they sent him to a specialist. The reason he was not getting over it is he has a collasped lung & asthma. Poor little guy he is not even 7 months old yet. He also has a hernia.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little fellow. Hope he feels better soon. Hernias are no fun at all.
Click to expand...

Ditto that, hoping for a speedy recovery.

Dave


----------



## KateB

KatyNora said:


> Good evening, all. I've been behind ever since last night, but have finally caught up with all the posts. I'm about to sit down to corned beef, etc. It was supposed to be earlier, but when I went to put the soda bread in the oven, I found I had forgotten to turn it on! Oops!  Fortunately, meat and veggies cooked in the crock pot are quite forgiving, and a short Bailey's helped fill the time.
> 
> I want to thank you all for being here today. I had some terribly sad family news come my way this morning. Don't like to sound mysterious, but it's not open for discussion yet. It has been a help to spend my odd moments today reading everyone's doings. It really is a blessing to have this worldwide family here for comfort and cheer. Take care, everyone.


My trick is usually to put the oven on to heat, then realise an age later that I hadn't actually put the dish into the oven! Hope it all works out ok with your family.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> For everybody waking up on this wonderful Spring-like morning, here's a breakfast dish to go with the Grand Prix re-run:
> 
> *BritMex Eggs*
> _Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
> 3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
> 1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
> 2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
> 4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
> grinding of sea salt
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).
> 
> Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.
> 
> Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.
> 
> _I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody ever notices you've saved yourself five minutes!_
> 
> Enjoy your brekkers!
> Dave


I'l have to pass on this one today. Will make it during the school week. Today the #2 grandson is going to make breakfast pizza for us. Ryan ( #4 grandson) is reading as I type this. He loves to help cook.


----------



## KateB

DorisT said:


> I have done the same thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever fixed several dishes for company, and then forgot to take some of them out of the fridge and serve them? I've done that a lot. Fortunately, there was always enough to eat so it wasn't missed.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that one New Year when all the family come and bring a dish. SIL was not happy that I forgot about her desert (I'd put it outside as the fridge was full) but she didn't say anything until we'd all finished eating.......go figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

dollyclaire said:


> I am going to buy one of the Elizabeth Zimmerman books and can not quite make up my mind which to get. I think I have narrowed it down to 2, The Knitting Workshop or The Opinionated Knitter, I would welcome any thoughts on this please. I believe both have the BSJ pattern in them which I really want to have a go at. Sounds really intriguing only having shoulder seams! I know some of you have her books and would appreciate your comments, many thanks


I have both. I like them for different reasons. The workshop seems to be more for a beginner and for that reason i like the Opionated Knitter. It has more patterns of the patterned sweaters(two or more color knitting and other designs). Yes, they both have the pattern for the BSJ. There are more pictures and ideas for them in the Opioniated Knitter. Maybe there is a way you can look at them at the library and decide from there which one would be best for you. You can also order just the pattern for the BSJ in all sizes from Schoolhouse press. Her daughter Meg Swansen has reprinted and rewritten it to understand better. It is in my bucket to do someday. I would do the adult version and maybe the childs version.


----------



## KateB

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My cousin Jackie's baby boy Carson had pneuma at Christmas & was having a hard time getting over it so they sent him to a specialist. The reason he was not getting over it is he has a collasped lung & asthma. Poor little guy he is not even 7 months old yet. He also has a hernia.
> Lisa


Poor we lamb, I hope things get better now they know what's wrong.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everybody waking up on this wonderful Spring-like morning, here's a breakfast dish to go with the Grand Prix re-run:
> 
> *BritMex Eggs*
> _Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
> 3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
> 1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
> 2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
> 4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
> grinding of sea salt
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).
> 
> Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.
> 
> Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.
> 
> _I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody ever notices you've saved yourself five minutes!_
> 
> Enjoy your brekkers!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'l have to pass on this one today. Will make it during the school week. Today the #2 grandson is going to make breakfast pizza for us. Ryan ( #4 grandson) is reading as I type this. He loves to help cook.
Click to expand...

Lucky you! Give both of your little elves a big 'thumbs up' from me, every boy should learn how to cook as an essential 'life skill'!

Dave


----------



## mjs

joycevv said:


> OMG! Is that a knitted oreo?


Unfortunately it looked to me like the whole delightful thing is crocheted.


----------



## Marianne818

FireballDave said:


> For everybody waking up on this wonderful Spring-like morning, here's a breakfast dish to go with the Grand Prix re-run:
> 
> *BritMex Eggs*
> _Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
> 3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
> 1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
> 2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
> 4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
> grinding of sea salt
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).
> 
> Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.
> 
> Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.
> 
> _I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody ever notices you've saved yourself five minutes!_
> 
> Enjoy your brekkers!
> Dave


Oh Dave, I have been wanting something different for breakfast, this will fill the bill quite nicely!! I'm the only one in the family that enjoys any type of racing, so I don't get to watch very often. Enjoy the race!! I'll enjoy this breakfast for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Dave, I have been wanting something different for breakfast, this will fill the bill quite nicely!! I'm the only one in the family that enjoys any type of racing, so I don't get to watch very often. Enjoy the race!! I'll enjoy this breakfast for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Happy to have helped!

We were up at 5:30a.m., this morning to watch it live, won't spoil it for you with the result! There's something about motorsports and Mexican-influenced foods, they seem to go well together.

Enjoy your breakfast!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Lucky you! Give both of your little elves a big 'thumbs up' from me, every boy should learn how to cook as an essential 'life skill'!

Dave[/quote]

I read what you said to them, the grins were priceless.


----------



## Marianne818

Breakfast was a blast! Son really loved it, Mom well not so much, LOL, but roomie and I have placed this in our do again book. 
An update on the lawn, went to the grocery yesterday afternoon and when I returned my neighbors were busy seeding and then another came by with his hay blower, my lawn is a nice shade of hay yellow, no mowing for at least a month, just water as needed. So today will be a day of relaxation, (gonna bake a batch of brownies for each of the neighbors though). I am so glad I moved here, surrounded by younger neighbors but we have such wonderful times. I'm truly blessed. 
Have a wonderfilled day!!!
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne- wishing you all the best for your new grass- and no water restrictions, while you get it established!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you! Give both of your little elves a big 'thumbs up' from me, every boy should learn how to cook as an essential 'life skill'!
> 
> Dave


I read what you said to them, the grins were priceless.[/quote]

Dear NanaCaren, working on my 'peasant bread' [not quite yet pumpernickel], but I have hopes of getting the gluten, and mollasses soon- i am sure it is having a major, beneficial effect on internal systems!!! I am so taken with coconut flour, I am about to embark on a health food shop ring around- lucky we don't pay extra for local calls. I now have a beanie, and two fingerless mits from the Amazing yarn- I am very taken with this and will also be hunting for local stockists. By local I would include Australian sources, because of postage and currency conversion factors. I am waiting for the breadmaker- it is on the warm up to wholemeal function- then I have to watch it like a hawk- still getting the balance of flours right- and of course the water absorption factor of the c/cnut flour!


----------



## daralene

Had white peaches in Spain. They were flatter than a regular peach but very delicious. Perhaps similar.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dear NanaCaren, working on my 'peasant bread' [not quite yet pumpernickel], but I have hopes of getting the gluten, and mollasses soon- i am sure it is having a major, beneficial effect on internal systems!!! I am so taken with coconut flour, I am about to embark on a health food shop ring around- lucky we don't pay extra for local calls. I now have a beanie, and two fingerless mits from the Amazing yarn- I am very taken with this and will also be hunting for local stockists. By local I would include Australian sources, because of postage and currency conversion factors. I am waiting for the breadmaker- it is on the warm up to wholemeal function- then I have to watch it like a hawk- still getting the balance of flours right- and of course the water absorption factor of the c/cnut flour![/quote]

The coconut flour took a bit of getting used to. I use it in most all of my baking now. I have always preferred whole grain breads. 
When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter. 
Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.


----------



## wannabear

What is the coconut flour like? Does it taste like coconut? Is it heavy like whole wheat?


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> What is the coconut flour like? Does it taste like coconut? Is it heavy like whole wheat?


It has a very high 'nose' of coconut, but it seems to lose this in the baking. Because it is extra absorbant, I have been using relatively small quantities- 1/3 cup rather than 2/3 cup fulls in the bread maker. It has an advantage of being very high fibre [according to the packet, which I have unfortunately binned] which with my new 'pre-diabetic' state I have been working hard to increase. I have recently cut out all sources of caffeine as well, diuretics were having a drastic effect at night. I have just slept 4 hours, which is almost unheard of for me in recent years, so I am feeling really great as I supervise the bread maker- necessary when you are working on a new recipe!!...
Yes I would call the coconut flour heavy, in working, you really have to watch that you have sufficient water, it being so much easier to add flour when needed, rather than trying to work more fluid into the dough...


----------



## margewhaples

Dori: So glad to hear that you are finding friends and happiness in your new habitat. It sounds like heaven. That is such a beautiful area. My brother lives in Venturea in
Camarillo now although he lived for a while near Oxnard.
I don''t get to see him because of the poor transportation system from here to there. 
Doesn't coconut flour have a higher calorie count?
Hobo and I await further news and expect you to join in all the activities. Send notes.
Sam: Where are our updates on the puppies.
Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.


----------



## wannabear

Either I need a mail-order source for some things or find somebody else who is interested in visiting the trendy bulk foods store, so they can take me along. 

Glad you got some sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2

The coconut flour took a bit of getting used to. I use it in most all of my baking now. I have always preferred whole grain breads. 
When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter. 
Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.[/quote]

I am really taken both with the coconut flour, and the Amazing yarn- I have long felt that Italians have an almost innate colour sense [if one can generalize] I love the colours they have put together, and really look forward to finding a stockist. I am glad your Spring is warming up. My cousin Bill in Sofia, Bulgaria, has had the hardest winter but today they have been up to 22C, so they are rushing in to Spring!


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> Either I need a mail-order source for some things or find somebody else who is interested in visiting the trendy bulk foods store, so they can take me along.
> 
> Glad you got some sleep!


I frequently just check amazon when someone mentions something I don't know about. Often things are not terribly expensive, and may be postage-free with $25 worth. There is always a book or CD I'd like that can be added to bring it up to $25. There are good sources for those English items new to us that we may want to try.


----------



## wannabear

Yes, I just looked on Amazon. Right now I'm having a 30 day free trial of Amazon Prime so anything I buy this month will be free shipping.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Dori: So glad to hear that you are finding friends and happiness in your new habitat. It sounds like heaven. That is such a beautiful area. My brother lives in Venturea in
> Camarillo now although he lived for a while near Oxnard.
> I don''t get to see him because of the poor transportation system from here to there.
> Doesn't coconut flour have a higher calorie count?
> Hobo and I await further news and expect you to join in all the activities. Send notes.
> Sam: Where are our updates on the puppies.
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.


Sorry, I threw out the package, when I put it into the jar. Just found it in the rubbish!!! 
calories per 14g [2tbspn] 60 20 from fat
total fat 2g 3% of daily value 
saturated fat 2g 10% "
Trans fat 0
Cholesterol 0
Sodium 30mg 1%
Total Carbohydrate 8g 3% 
Dietary Fibre 5g 21%
Sugars 1g
Protein 2g
Iron 10%
% based on 2000 calorie diet
my packet is from Bob's Red Mill 
this is also gluten free.
Hope you can follow this ok, my careful tabs have been eliminated!

So glad for you that things seem to be working out with little Hobo!


----------



## gingerwitch

Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.


FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.

I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
Click to expand...

except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
Click to expand...

Nice use of natural fibers.


----------



## wannabear

Bob's Red Mill is what is on Amazon, along with lots of other flours and things. That really is high fiber and I could use more fiber.


----------



## Marianne818

here in the south, we have crepe myrtles that every spring people will get out their saws and cut them back and it creates a knot, I hate that they do this, the trees are so beautiful if left to grow naturally. I've heard several professional gardeners refer to this as "crepe murder" such an ugly site to see these so mistreated. 
We are having a lot of rain lately, had a nice long slow rain this morning, so hopefully I won't have to make the water bill rise too terribly much getting this lawn to grow :wink: But guess we shall see, just tired of red clay and the dust that blows in the summer, all the neighbors seeded and hayed so it should cut down on the dust plus will make the area so much nicer to look at. (all newer homes, less than 2 yrs old)


----------



## gingerwitch

Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!


mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> For everybody waking up on this wonderful Spring-like morning, here's a breakfast dish to go with the Grand Prix re-run:
> 
> *BritMex Eggs*
> _Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
> 3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
> 1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
> 2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
> 4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
> grinding of sea salt
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).
> 
> Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.
> 
> Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.
> 
> _I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody ever notices you've saved yourself five minutes!_
> 
> Enjoy your brekkers!
> Dave


That put into my mind that I hadn't had one of my favorite breakfast items in a long time. Here's a great receipt for them. 
Migas (pronounced MEE gahs) is a Tex-Mex tangle of eggs, bits of corn tortilla, and a host of savory ingredients, from black beans, chorizo and cheese to salsa, avocado and chiles. A dish that many professed egg-haters relish, it probably can thank its existence to thrifty cooks looking to use left-over tortillas, since tortillas are an integral part of the dish. The word, migas, in fact, is derived from the Spanish word for crumbs. This recipe appeared in a larger breakfast article about migas.
4 large eggs
1 tablespoon water
1 tablespoon salsa (your favorite, but it should be chunky)
1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 6-inch corn tortillas, torn into small pieces
1/4 cup finely chopped white onion
2 tablespoons chopped green chiles
1 medium tomato, seeds and pulp removed, chopped
1/2 cup chopped avocado, sprinkled with a little lemon juice
2 teaspoons minced fresh cilantro
2/3 cup grated mild cheddar or Monterrey jack cheese, or combination of both
crema or sour cream
In a small bowl, lightly beat together the eggs, water and salsa, and set aside.

Warm the butter and olive oil in a heavy skillet. Add the tortilla pieces and sauté until softened. Add the chopped onion and sauté until it is transparent. Stir in the chopped green chiles.

Pour the egg mixture into the skillet, and "scramble" until eggs are done. Remove the skillet from heat, and sprinkle the chopped tomato, avocado, cilantro and cheese into the eggs, again stirring well.

Serve at once with warm flour tortillas. Garnish with additional salsa and crema or sour cream.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning, all! Today is the end of spring break for me. Wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## KatStabe

Happy Mothering Sunday to all you UK Mums. have a wonderful pampered day. 
Kat


----------



## Lurker 2

Just heard that King Tupou of Tonga has died in a Hong Kong hospital, at about 62 years of age: that is bound to make for some interesting situations in our part of the globe- Auckland has the largest numbers of Pacific peoples anywhere, even including those who live in the Islands.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, all! Today is the end of spring break for me. Wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow!


Spring break here is also over for me and grandson Kaleb. I am a school crossing guard at the school behind my house. Kaleb doesn't go to it but my kids did when they were his age.He goes to a different school that goes up to 8th grade before he would go on to high school.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everybody waking up on this wonderful Spring-like morning, here's a breakfast dish to go with the Grand Prix re-run:
> 
> *BritMex Eggs*
> _Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
> 3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
> 1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
> 2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
> 4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
> 1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
> grinding of sea salt
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).
> 
> Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.
> 
> Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.
> 
> Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.
> 
> _I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody ever notices you've saved yourself five minutes!_
> 
> Enjoy your brekkers!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That put into my mind that I hadn't had one of my favorite breakfast items in a long time. Here's a great receipt for them.
> Migas (pronounced MEE gahs) is a Tex-Mex tangle of eggs, bits of corn tortilla, and a host of savory ingredients, from black beans, chorizo and cheese to salsa, avocado and chiles. A dish that many professed egg-haters relish, it probably can thank its existence to thrifty cooks looking to use left-over tortillas, since tortillas are an integral part of the dish. The word, migas, in fact, is derived from the Spanish word for crumbs. This recipe appeared in a larger breakfast article about migas.
> 4 large eggs
> 1 tablespoon water
> 1 tablespoon salsa (your favorite, but it should be chunky)
> 1 tablespoon butter
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 2 6-inch corn tortillas, torn into small pieces
> 1/4 cup finely chopped white onion
> 2 tablespoons chopped green chiles
> 1 medium tomato, seeds and pulp removed, chopped
> 1/2 cup chopped avocado, sprinkled with a little lemon juice
> 2 teaspoons minced fresh cilantro
> 2/3 cup grated mild cheddar or Monterrey jack cheese, or combination of both
> crema or sour cream
> In a small bowl, lightly beat together the eggs, water and salsa, and set aside.
> 
> Warm the butter and olive oil in a heavy skillet. Add the tortilla pieces and sauté until softened. Add the chopped onion and sauté until it is transparent. Stir in the chopped green chiles.
> 
> Pour the egg mixture into the skillet, and "scramble" until eggs are done. Remove the skillet from heat, and sprinkle the chopped tomato, avocado, cilantro and cheese into the eggs, again stirring well.
> 
> Serve at once with warm flour tortillas. Garnish with additional salsa and crema or sour cream.
Click to expand...

Thank you Dave and Kaye, these sound great receipts, which I will be able to adapt, for our dietary needs- I have just reminded myself that the DH has gallstones forming. As well as my own situation!!...


----------



## Poledra65

Ooh, Gallstones a aweful, kidney stones are as well. 

LisaCraft, hope Carson is feeling more himself soon, it's so hard when babies are ill, you can't explain why it hurts.


----------



## gingerwitch

Pollarding is an accepted form of pruning for deciduous trees, the idea being that is provides a balanced framework for the following year's growth whilst keeping the tree to an acceptable size for it's location. It has commonly been applied to shade trees which were planted with no regard for mature size and the end result is often a misshapen, lumpy, ugly monstrosity full of adventitious sprouts. City authorities now are more likely to use better judgement when designing curbside plantings, and there are many small trees that lend themselves quite well to that situation, but educating the public remains an ongoing challenge.


mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Gallstones a aweful, kidney stones are as well.
> 
> LisaCraft, hope Carson is feeling more himself soon, it's so hard when babies are ill, you can't explain why it hurts.


The worst thing I can recall from the kids' early years was when the older one was stung by a wasp [I don't think it was a bee] at three months. As an 18 year old she was stung again for the second only time, and was horrified at how she 'freaked out', until I explained to her why it had her so completely phased. Mothers have their uses!!


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> here in the south, we have crepe myrtles that every spring people will get out their saws and cut them back and it creates a knot, I hate that they do this, the trees are so beautiful if left to grow naturally. I've heard several professional gardeners refer to this as "crepe murder" such an ugly site to see these so mistreated.
> We are having a lot of rain lately, had a nice long slow rain this morning, so hopefully I won't have to make the water bill rise too terribly much getting this lawn to grow :wink: But guess we shall see, just tired of red clay and the dust that blows in the summer, all the neighbors seeded and hayed so it should cut down on the dust plus will make the area so much nicer to look at. (all newer homes, less than 2 yrs old)


I have a white crepe myrtle that I planted when we first moved into this house. All trimming is done by me. I've made it into a tree with a real trunk, and it's big enough to make some welcome shade at the back door. I, too, hate to see the crepe myrtles ruined, and unfortunately that's the norm.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Gallstones a aweful, kidney stones are as well.
> 
> LisaCraft, hope Carson is feeling more himself soon, it's so hard when babies are ill, you can't explain why it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing I can recall from the kids' early years was when the older one was stung by a wasp [I don't think it was a bee] at three months. As an 18 year old she was stung again for the second only time, and was horrified at how she 'freaked out', until I explained to her why it had her so completely phased. Mothers have their uses!!
Click to expand...

I like your new avatar.


----------



## Lurker 2

indescriminate [? sp] 'pruning' is a menace, the poor trees with their great cankerous wounds... it comes about from planting an inappropriately sized tree, in an inappropriate position, and people let loose with chain saws, and little care for what they are doing.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Gallstones a aweful, kidney stones are as well.
> 
> LisaCraft, hope Carson is feeling more himself soon, it's so hard when babies are ill, you can't explain why it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing I can recall from the kids' early years was when the older one was stung by a wasp [I don't think it was a bee] at three months. As an 18 year old she was stung again for the second only time, and was horrified at how she 'freaked out', until I explained to her why it had her so completely phased. Mothers have their uses!![/quote
> 
> I like your new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ringo loves to 'beg'- it is having a drastic effect on his waistline!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Just heard that King Tupou of Tonga has died in a Hong Kong hospital, at about 62 years of age: that is bound to make for some interesting situations in our part of the globe- Auckland has the largest numbers of Pacific peoples anywhere, even including those who live in the Islands.


I think it was at Queen Elizabeth's coronation that the queen, maybe his mother, caused quite a stir here. She was very large and impressive.


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> Pollarding is an accepted form of pruning for deciduous trees, the idea being that is provides a balanced framework for the following year's growth whilst keeping the tree to an acceptable size for it's location. It has commonly been applied to shade trees which were planted with no regard for mature size and the end result is often a misshapen, lumpy, ugly monstrosity full of adventitious sprouts. City authorities now are more likely to use better judgement when designing curbside plantings, and there are many small trees that lend themselves quite well to that situation, but educating the public remains an ongoing challenge.
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We have used smaller street trees, but when we can we like to put in larger. It is really something to see the pleached trees as they begin to come out in the spring and it makes a lovely vista down a fairly straight wide street..


----------



## Lurker 2

[I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.

I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.[/quote]

except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well[/quote]

Nice use of natural fibers.[/quote][/quote]

In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.[/quote]

chuckles...!!! the curly willow would have to be one of the largest. We have a major problem with next doors Chinese Privet 'hedge' Privet here grows to the size of a substantial tree. Cuts out so much sunlight to both our gardens. Groan...


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Gallstones a aweful, kidney stones are as well.
> 
> LisaCraft, hope Carson is feeling more himself soon, it's so hard when babies are ill, you can't explain why it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing I can recall from the kids' early years was when the older one was stung by a wasp [I don't think it was a bee] at three months. As an 18 year old she was stung again for the second only time, and was horrified at how she 'freaked out', until I explained to her why it had her so completely phased. Mothers have their uses!![/quote
> 
> I like your new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ringo loves to 'beg'- it is having a drastic effect on his waistline!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he does it soooo pretty.
> :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

I like your new avatar.[/quote]

Ringo loves to 'beg'- it is having a drastic effect on his waistline!!![/quote]

I can see how it would have an effect. Today we are getting lots of spring yard work done after the winter. 
The breakfast pizza that grandson #2 made was very good. He will write it down for me before they leave.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that King Tupou of Tonga has died in a Hong Kong hospital, at about 62 years of age: that is bound to make for some interesting situations in our part of the globe- Auckland has the largest numbers of Pacific peoples anywhere, even including those who live in the Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was at Queen Elizabeth's coronation that the queen, maybe his mother, caused quite a stir here. She was very large and impressive.
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure Salote was the grandmother of the Tupou who has just died. Apparently his brother is next in line. Tupou just deceased was a mixed blessing- he had been brought up to think of himself as a god. The brother is an unknown quantity [to me]
King George the 5th, will be remembered for having kept his promise to democratise Tonga. He brought them out of a feudal system, which caused a lot of controversy, especially for those who held 'commoner' status.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I like your new avatar.


Ringo loves to 'beg'- it is having a drastic effect on his waistline!!![/quote]

I can see how it would have an effect. Today we are getting lots of spring yard work done after the winter. 
The breakfast pizza that grandson #2 made was very good. He will write it down for me before they leave.[/quote]

and then post please, for all us foodies!!!...

that is great you are able to get outdoors- it will be an 'indoor' day for us, we have a tropical cyclone coming in and have been warned of potential heavy rain and 'flash floods'


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your new avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo loves to 'beg'- it is having a drastic effect on his waistline!!!
Click to expand...

I can see how it would have an effect. Today we are getting lots of spring yard work done after the winter. 
The breakfast pizza that grandson #2 made was very good. He will write it down for me before they leave.[/quote]

and then post please, for all us foodies!!!...[/quote]

I will post it. Everyone here loved it. He made two and there was not even crumbs left. I was hoping to have leftovers.


----------



## kac47874

wannabear said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here in the south, we have crepe myrtles that every spring people will get out their saws and cut them back and it creates a knot, I hate that they do this, the trees are so beautiful if left to grow naturally. I've heard several professional gardeners refer to this as "crepe murder" such an ugly site to see these so mistreated.
> We are having a lot of rain lately, had a nice long slow rain this morning, so hopefully I won't have to make the water bill rise too terribly much getting this lawn to grow :wink: But guess we shall see, just tired of red clay and the dust that blows in the summer, all the neighbors seeded and hayed so it should cut down on the dust plus will make the area so much nicer to look at. (all newer homes, less than 2 yrs old)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a white crepe myrtle that I planted when we first moved into this house. All trimming is done by me. I've made it into a tree with a real trunk, and it's big enough to make some welcome shade at the back door. I, too, hate to see the crepe myrtles ruined, and unfortunately that's the norm.
Click to expand...

I have a pink crepe myrtle here. In Indiana, they die back to the ground and come up from the roots unless we've had a really mild winter and then sometimes the lower branches don't freeze, the same way with butterfly bushes.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam

When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter. 
Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.[/quote]

where does one find the amazing yarn and what makes it amazing?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Bob's Red Mill is what is on Amazon, along with lots of other flours and things. That really is high fiber and I could use more fiber.


Dear wannabear, could you tell me please, what you put in to get your Amazon- I did google it but got books and a lot of Australian references, which I am sure is not what you mean!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter.
> Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.


where does one find the amazing yarn and what makes it amazing?

sam[/quote]

I really liked the colours that it came in! it is a wool/acrylic blend produced in Italy, from Lion Brand Yarns.
<LionBrand.com>


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter.
> Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> where does one find the amazing yarn and what makes it amazing?
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I really liked the colours that it came in! it is a wool/acrylic blend produced in Italy, from Lion Brand Yarns.
<LionBrand.com>[/quote]

I buy mine at Joann's. Pretty sure it is at Michael's as well.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits of knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> I agree. Before I retired, my office partner attended a workshop about brain function. When he returned, he told me I need not worry about developing dementia. The trainer indicated activities involved in fiber art are crucial in maintaining brain function.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

I got my Amazing yarn at Hobby Lobby.

The web address for Amazon is http://www.amazon.com/


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits of knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> I agree. Before I retired, my office partner attended a workshop about brain function. When he returned, he told me I need not worry about developing dementia. The trainer indicated activities involved in fiber art are crucial in maintaining brain function.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

very interesting!!


----------



## Granny24

To All Who Replied about the weTHER IN iRELAND. tHANK SO MUCH FOR RAKING THE TIMR.


----------



## Marianne818

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.
Click to expand...

I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage.
> 
> We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!
> 
> Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!
> 
> Dave


We got the picture, Dave!!


----------



## Granny24

Lets try that again. Thanks so much to those who took the time to inform me about the weather in Ireland in June.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits of knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You know, Dave, that's what I dislike about senior citizen facilities (I call them old folks' homes). You see people just sitting there watching the world go by, no knitting, no crocheting, no nothing in their hands!! I hope I don't have to go to one until I've lost my zest for living. :thumbup:


----------



## gingerwitch

Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.
Click to expand...

Marianne--I wouldn't bother to transplant it unless you're really enamored of the thing--just cut off the leader and plant it where it has plenty of room to take over the world! And then, make sure you dig out the original. Curly willow has a somewhat evil disposition--it's the twisty, snakey thing you often see depicted in Faerie book illustrations and calendars with wicked little faces peeking out among the branches.


----------



## Marianne818

Doris, I hope I never have to go to one PERIOD!! Want to go the way my Dad did, working in his garden till the day he died. I hope to go out still giving life everything I've got, :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I love to do Sudoku puzzles. I have a cd-rom of Hoyle Puzzle & Board Games & it has Sudoku, Hangman, Backgammon, & a lot of other games & puzzles. There are word search puzzles too.
> Lisa


Whenever I've been hospitalized for surgery and friends have asked, "What can I bring you?", I always say Word Search books. For one thing, they can be bought in a Dollar Store, and you don't have to struggle to do them when your brain is foggy and you'd rather be sleeping.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Doris, I hope I never have to go to one PERIOD!! Want to go the way my Dad did, working in his garden till the day he died. I hope to go out still giving life everything I've got, :lol:


Hear, Hear!


----------



## Marianne818

I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.[/quote]

Marianne--I wouldn't bother to transplant it unless you're really enamored of the thing--just cut off the leader and plant it where it has plenty of room to take over the world! And then, make sure you dig out the original. Curly willow has a somewhat evil disposition--it's the twisty, snakey thing you often see depicted in Faerie book illustrations and calendars with wicked little faces peeking out among the branches.[/quote]

I've just sent my son out to dig it up, it's only been planted since October, shouldn't be that hard to get it up and out of there. We have another area to plant it, I love the curly limbs and use them in arrangements with the flowers I grow. Try to keep fresh flowers for Mom's room all the time, makes it more cheerful for her. Thank you ever so much!
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.


We always refer to them as 'copper beech', they don't get pollarded, they're just allowed to grow, gloomily. The leaves are dark reddish brown and the effect is drab, but they look good in Winter because the bare branches are an attractive stark silhouette and a definite improvement on the foliage.

London is famous for its heavily pollarded lime trees, they are pruned back to a twenty foot tall trunk on a three year cycle in entire streets. I like the effect, it looks great in urban landscape photographs, but their aesthetic appeal could be related to many factors, not least the quality of the light as well as the colour and architectural style of the surrounding buildings.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Breakfast was a blast! Son really loved it, Mom well not so much, LOL, but roomie and I have placed this in our do again book.
> An update on the lawn, went to the grocery yesterday afternoon and when I returned my neighbors were busy seeding and then another came by with his hay blower, my lawn is a nice shade of hay yellow, no mowing for at least a month, just water as needed. So today will be a day of relaxation, (gonna bake a batch of brownies for each of the neighbors though). I am so glad I moved here, surrounded by younger neighbors but we have such wonderful times. I'm truly blessed.
> Have a wonderfilled day!!!
> Marianne


Glad it went down well with most, you can't please everybody all of the time.

Hope the lawn takes well, thats a whole month of sitting back and watching the grass grow, lucky you!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDaveLucky you! Give both of your little elves a big 'thumbs up' from me said:


> You're right, Dave!! If both my boys didn't cook, they'd starve to death. Neither of the wives cook. Guess the guys didn't know that when they married them.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Had white peaches in Spain. They were flatter than a regular peach but very delicious. Perhaps similar.


Probably, we get a lot from the Northern Mediterranean area, I love them.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

Marianne818 said:


> I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.


Marianne--I wouldn't bother to transplant it unless you're really enamored of the thing--just cut off the leader and plant it where it has plenty of room to take over the world! And then, make sure you dig out the original. Curly willow has a somewhat evil disposition--it's the twisty, snakey thing you often see depicted in Faerie book illustrations and calendars with wicked little faces peeking out among the branches.[/quote]

I've just sent my son out to dig it up, it's only been planted since October, shouldn't be that hard to get it up and out of there. We have another area to plant it, I love the curly limbs and use them in arrangements with the flowers I grow. Try to keep fresh flowers for Mom's room all the time, makes it more cheerful for her. Thank you ever so much!
Marianne[/quote]

Yes, it'll pop right out of there then. If you like the curly branches you'd probably like Corylus avellana 'Contorta' aka 'Harry Lauder's walking stick' which is a very pretty contorted filbert with lovely catkins this time of year. It's fairly spendy in the trade but has a refined growth habit compared to the willow and is a lovely addition to a good sized border.


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.


If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.

I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!


----------



## wannabear

I was enjoying that picture of Ringo. He's still handsome as ever.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have a folder on my desktop it tells me what tea party/ page and if it is pattern or receipt that is being saved. I was writing it in a book as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a folder on my desktop it tells me what tea party/ page and if it is pattern or receipt that is being saved. I was writing it in a book as well.
Click to expand...

Is that your Apple?


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage.
> 
> We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!
> 
> Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> We got the picture, Dave!!
Click to expand...

I'm told my persistent cheerfulness to-day is beginning to 'grate', particularly when I mentioned _school prep_ a little too brightly for some young ears!

*EVIL GRIN*

Dave


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter.
> Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.


where does one find the amazing yarn and what makes it amazing?

sam[/quote]

Sam, Amazing yarn is made by Lion Brand. It's so soft, a worsted weight, and comes in various color blends. The colors appear as you knit and in the case of the Aurora that I'm using, the changes are subtle. I like working with it. I'm sure any craft store should have it, such as Michael's or A.C. Moore.


----------



## wannabear

I like the tea party as it is. It's easy enough to recognize the many-times repeated stuff and just scroll on by.


----------



## martin keith

Jilze said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all, I must think I am a rich man, yesterday I went on a spending spree. I bought myself a new recliner, 15 balls of yarn, a new I phone, and ate out, and did not have to put anything on a credit card. Like my dad told me if you don't have it on the hip you can't afford it. Now it is Saturday morning, and I just finished Daves receipt for those desert peaches, I am going to my sons this evening for St. paddys day and wanted to surprise them with a desert that is so good words fail you when you try to tell how good it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 Not really, considering I only get out a couple of times a year, not rich, just don't go out to spend, and my pennies add up.


----------



## Jilze

BarbaraSD said:


> I personally didn't care for her writing (Maggie Sefton), but she has a really large following. "A Killer Stitch" is #4 in her series and maybe that's why you are having difficulty getting into the story?
> 
> 
> 
> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up from the library, one from that mystery series, A Killer Stitch. I haven't read much from it yet, but It begins in the yarn store in Colorado with a spinning class. It hasn't caught me yet. Anyone else read this one?
Click to expand...

I red a a little more last night and I'm not a fan of her writing either. I will read a little more... I don't think it is because of the book being the 4th in the series. It just isn't particulary well written in my humble opinion, not that everyone needs to feel the way I do. Different strokes, no controversy intended.


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> Doris, I hope I never have to go to one PERIOD!! Want to go the way my Dad did, working in his garden till the day he died. I hope to go out still giving life everything I've got, :lol:


I agree!!


----------



## Jilze

That makes the spending all the more enjoyable!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I like the tea party as it is. It's easy enough to recognize the many-times repeated stuff and just scroll on by.


Especially if you remember which avatar you are looking for, just sometimes when you are busy, like this is monday morning for me, the rest of you are still in the weekend, and Australia is usually not quite yet awake!!!...


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.


Marianne--I wouldn't bother to transplant it unless you're really enamored of the thing--just cut off the leader and plant it where it has plenty of room to take over the world! And then, make sure you dig out the original. Curly willow has a somewhat evil disposition--it's the twisty, snakey thing you often see depicted in Faerie book illustrations and calendars with wicked little faces peeking out among the branches.[/quote]

I've just sent my son out to dig it up, it's only been planted since October, shouldn't be that hard to get it up and out of there. We have another area to plant it, I love the curly limbs and use them in arrangements with the flowers I grow. Try to keep fresh flowers for Mom's room all the time, makes it more cheerful for her. Thank you ever so much!
Marianne[/quote]

Marianne, you are such a thoughtful daughter!! Will you adopt me??


----------



## NanaCaren

I have a folder on my desktop it tells me what tea party/ page and if it is pattern or receipt that is being saved. I was writing it in a book as well.[/quote]

Is that your Apple?[/quote]

Yes it is on the apple. I have several folders on the monitor, they help me find things quicker than having to sift through many pages. I am in the process of categorizing the recipes. I will be putting all the christmas cookie receipts together for my daughters. When I copied the receipts I tried to make sure I put which KP member posted it.


----------



## gingerwitch

I grew up on a street in SE London lined with pollarded limes so am familiar with all aspects of the tree, including excessive sap production which was detrimental to cars parked beneath and destruction of pavement due to expanding root growth. Many local councils have eliminated them because of this thereby changing forever the stately elegance of those photos you refer to.


FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> 
> We always refer to them as 'copper beech', they don't get pollarded, they're just allowed to grow, gloomily. The leaves are dark reddish brown and the effect is drab, but they look good in Winter because the bare branches are an attractive stark silhouette and a definite improvement on the foliage.
> 
> London is famous for its heavily pollarded lime trees, they are pruned back to a twenty foot tall trunk on a three year cycle in entire streets. I like the effect, it looks great in urban landscape photographs, but their aesthetic appeal could be related to many factors, not least the quality of the light as well as the colour and architectural style of the surrounding buildings.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I like the tea party as it is. It's easy enough to recognize the many-times repeated stuff and just scroll on by.


 I agree the tea party is effect the way it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have a folder on my desktop it tells me what tea party/ page and if it is pattern or receipt that is being saved. I was writing it in a book as well.


Is that your Apple?[/quote]

Yes it is on the apple. I have several folders on the monitor, they help me find things quicker than having to sift through many pages. I am in the process of categorizing the recipes. I will be putting all the christmas cookie receipts together for my daughters. When I copied the receipts I tried to make sure I put which KP member posted it.[/quote]

judging from the time I spent with my cousin in Glasgow, who is an Apple enthusiast, there are things you can achieve with Apple, that must make Microsoft very envious...


----------



## wannabear

Myfanwy, I Googled for Amazon, and here is their page of info for shipping to Australia:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_596184_tips?nodeId=596190

From the looks of that, they send a little of everything to Australia. I read elsewhere, though, that you might pick something out and then get to the checkout to find you can't get it there. But it sounds to me like you aren't even getting to look at things, and that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Jilze

darowil said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words With Friends is basically Scrabble on line. I play on my IPad and my friends I know play with IPhones or android phones. I'm not sure if other touch tone phones play as well or not. It is very fun and very addicting. My knitting is not even out yet... You can play with specific friends or random players.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of anything like it till last night. I was talking with a lady who has had chronic fatigue for over 10 years and in bad spells online scrabble is one the few she could do. She said with some there was 'conversation' as well with the person you were playing against and other times only playing- especially good when she was feeling unable to communicate with anyone.
Click to expand...

There is the CHAT option, which is fun and adds to the game!


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, perhaps you can skip over this post....... :lol: I cut and paste the recipes to a Word folder. Then, I can access them without having to figure out which weeks' Tea Party they were posted. I have also made copies of postings for patterns and web sites that I want to take a closer look at when thinking about what I want to make next.

Okay Dave, it's safe to look again!


----------



## NanaCaren

judging from the time I spent with my cousin in Glasgow, who is an Apple enthusiast, there are things you can achieve with Apple, that must make Microsoft very envious...[/quote]

I was famous for crashing my computer until I got the apple. So far it has been a year and nothing bad.I still have all my Photographs, receipts, patterns and such.


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage.
> 
> We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!
> 
> Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> We got the picture, Dave!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm told my persistent cheerfulness to-day is beginning to 'grate', particularly when I mentioned _school prep_ a little too brightly for some young ears!
> 
> *EVIL GRIN*
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, how about this one? :twisted:


----------



## flockie

wannabear said:


> I like the tea party as it is. It's easy enough to recognize the many-times repeated stuff and just scroll on by.


I agree.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Greetings. I've been slow to get back on board today. It's another warm, sunny day, so I decided to haul out the summer furniture and put it on the deck. I love to sit outside in the a.m. enjoying my morning coffee and the newspaper. That may happen earlier this year.
Dave, thanks for the breakfast recipe. I make a similar one which my 17 year old grandson likes. He tops it off with salsa and a dollop of sour cream. And your're right - a normal recipe for 4 may feed two teenage boys.
My heart goes out to all who are experiencing difficulties. Hopefully, they will all be resolved positively.
I had a most enjoyable day visiting with cousins on the Iron Range. The 4 sisters are delightful, resulting in plenty of laughs - always good for one's heath. Alas, no potica this time, but I did get some great sausage.
Here's the recipe for potica. It's labor intensive but results in 4 or 5 loaves, so there's plenty to enjoy several times over. It freezes well.
Potica
Yeast:
1 large cake compressed yeast (2 oz.)
1/2 cup lukewarm milk
1 T. sugar
Dissolve yeast in milk, then add sugar. Stir. Cover and let rise 10 minutes in warm place.

Dough:
1 1/2 Cups milk
3/4 cup butter
5 egg yolks
3/4 cup sugar
2 t. salt
1 T. vanilla
7 to 7 1/2 cups flour (sifted)

Scald milk. Add butter to melt. Cool to lukewarm. In electric mixing bowl beat egg yolks, sugar, salt, and vanilla until lemon-colored. In large bowl, place 3 cups sifted flour. Pour yeast mixture and egg mixture into flour and beat with electic mixture until smooth and elastic. Then keep adding flour and mixing with wooden spoon until consistency of dough can be handled without sticking. Place on board and knead 15 minutes. Place in well greased bowl and turn so top is greased. Cover and let rise in warm place until doubled - about 2 hours.

Walnut filling:
2 pounds walnuts ground fine
1/4 pound butter
1 1/2 cups milk or half and half cream
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup honey
1 T. vanilla
grated peel from 1 orange or 1 lemon
5 egg whites
cinnamon

Place walnuts in large bowl. Melt butter in saucepan. Add milk, sugar, and honey; cook to rolling boil. Pour hot mixture over walnuts. Add vanilla and grated peel. Mix thoroughly and cool. Beat egg whites until stiff and fold into cooled mixture.

Assembly:
Grease 4 12"x4" or 5 9"x5" loaf pans. Roll dough out on table covered with cloth, sprinkled well with flour. Then pull dough as thin as possible - should be at least 50"x32". Spread cooled filling evenly over entire dough, then sprinkle generously with cinnamon.
Start rolling dough from the longest side stretching dough slightly with each roll. Keep edges as evenly as possible. Prick roll every several turns with thin knitting needle or cake tester to help eliminate air pockets. Seal edge. Cut into lengths to fit pans. Seal ends by gently pulling dough down to cover ends and tuck underneath when placing in pan. Cover and let rise in warm place until double - about an hour.
Bake in 325 degree oven for 1 hour until medium brown.

I imagine the calorie count is not low, but a thin slice is very satisfying. As you can see, knitting needles can be used for more than knitting. If you don't want to spend the time making it, I think it can be purchased on-line for about $16 a loaf.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage.
> 
> We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!
> 
> Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> We got the picture, Dave!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm told my persistent cheerfulness to-day is beginning to 'grate', particularly when I mentioned _school prep_ a little too brightly for some young ears!
> 
> *EVIL GRIN*
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, how about this one? :twisted:
Click to expand...

My daughter told me that would be the closest one. She texts 24/7 I figure she might know of one.


----------



## Jilze

So I have now finally caught up on TP postings since pg 11... And want to share that I went to the liquor store and bought a raspberry liquor to try your drink, Dave, but since wine was on sale, spent way more than I planned!! The liquor I bought was so delicious that I didn't want to blend it with anything else, so sipped it straight! Yumm! I finally got to drink out of the little Venecian liquor glass that was the only thing I could afford in Venice. Very cool! 
I want to share the dinner I made as well as it accidentally turned out so delicious. I baked a layer of kale covered with chopped onion and then chicken cut into bite size chunks. While that was baking, I boiled a small package of squash triangles from Trader Joe's. After they boiled, I added them to a mixture of plain non-fat yogurt mixed with mango pepper jelly, added them to the baking chicken mixture and then baked the entire contents for about 20 minutes. I'm eating low carb, but my DH had his over brown rice. It was so good! I love making recipes up, but it can be risky. This was so simple and so good! I just had the leftovers. Very tasty! Healthy too!


----------



## KatStabe

I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!

YOU could also "Bookmark" the page that the pattern or receipt is on. Less post to look through,

Kat


----------



## Lurker 2

KatStabe said:


> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> YOU could also "Bookmark" the page that the pattern or receipt is on. Less post to look through,
> 
> Kat


I haven't yet worked out how to bookmark- I am a bit of a computer novice...


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, perhaps you can skip over this post....... :lol: I cut and paste the recipes to a Word folder. Then, I can access them without having to figure out which weeks' Tea Party they were posted. I have also made copies of postings for patterns and web sites that I want to take a closer look at when thinking about what I want to make next.
> 
> Okay Dave, it's safe to look again!
Click to expand...

Just the lady!

Tried the Kolaky out on the boys and there was a feeding frenzy! I've given them the receipt, they may need it to hold body and soul together, poor half-starved little dears!

Dave


----------



## kac47874

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
Click to expand...

you can type the receipt or pattern name in the search area and find it. I just do the "dreaded copy and paste" and put stuff in a recipe folder in microsoft word... have recipes and my knitting copies in folders, if it's something i'm gonna make soon, i will print it too. let's keep the paper/tree companies in business i guess....

kathy


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage.
> 
> We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!
> 
> Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> We got the picture, Dave!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm told my persistent cheerfulness to-day is beginning to 'grate', particularly when I mentioned _school prep_ a little too brightly for some young ears!
> 
> *EVIL GRIN*
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, how about this one? :twisted:
Click to expand...

I'm told that's far too benign!

Dave


----------



## martin keith

Marianne818 said:


> Doris, I hope I never have to go to one PERIOD!! Want to go the way my Dad did, working in his garden till the day he died. I hope to go out still giving life everything I've got, :lol:


Im with you Marianne, but sometimes you have to play the hand you are dealt.I would go out my own way,... sometimes I think it would be best to hurry it along...Sorry here I go, pitty party, pitty party.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good opening race to the Formula One season, I won't spoil it for those who weren't up at a ridiculous hour to watch or listen to the coverage.
> 
> We're all happy little petrolheads, the sun is shining in London, the skies are bright blue, it's almost Spring and I'm beginning to sound like a nauseatingly perky cheerleader, so I'd better stop; it's making people nervous, they suspect I may be planning something!
> 
> Pity there isn't an 'evil grin' emoticon!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> We got the picture, Dave!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm told my persistent cheerfulness to-day is beginning to 'grate', particularly when I mentioned _school prep_ a little too brightly for some young ears!
> 
> *EVIL GRIN*
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yeah But we know who won the Race. Wont tell.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits of knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Dave, that's what I dislike about senior citizen facilities (I call them old folks' homes). You see people just sitting there watching the world go by, no knitting, no crocheting, no nothing in their hands!! I hope I don't have to go to one until I've lost my zest for living. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

The problems with this approach are finally being recognized, thankfully. A lot of residences have visiting craft experts who visit on a regular basis to encourage and teach new skills.

I hope that's still the case when I'm in a Bath chair!

Dave


----------



## Ceili

There's a My Pages feature up at the top of KP. I have several folders (or pages) into which I just copy and past a recipe. I have a recipes page, a links page, a pattern page, and some others. The recipe page is getting too full, so I'm going to start some others, maybe by the name of the poster, or maybe by the ingredients. Not sure yet, how I'll do it. Setting up and transferring recipes may take some time, but it will be more organized. I always note who posted a particular recipe, and I could re-develop carpal tunnel just from scrolling through Dave's recipes. LOL



kac47874 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can type the receipt or pattern name in the search area and find it. I just do the "dreaded copy and paste" and put stuff in a recipe folder in microsoft word... have recipes and my knitting copies in folders, if it's something i'm gonna make soon, i will print it too. let's keep the paper/tree companies in business i guess....
> 
> kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## martin keith

Dave, your peach dessert was a big hit after the corn beef and cabbage, potatoes, soda bread we all ate to much...then we ate your dessert so I must warn you all the men want to kidnap you and have you cook, and all the women are going to file suit for damage to there waste line.(lol) It was fantastic. Then the guys started on the Irish whisky and pipes or cigars outside in the beautiful weather. Thank you for making dinner a hit.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Myfanwy, I Googled for Amazon, and here is their page of info for shipping to Australia:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_596184_tips?nodeId=596190
> 
> From the looks of that, they send a little of everything to Australia. I read elsewhere, though, that you might pick something out and then get to the checkout to find you can't get it there. But it sounds to me like you aren't even getting to look at things, and that doesn't sound right.


had to adjust for NZ but that worked well- got distracted by their survival products- but I will try again later.
Thanks wannabear!


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that knitting helps keep the brain active. At least that is my excuse for knitting so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't wrong there. After many years of side-lining, the positive benefits of knitting are being recognised and it is being actively encouraged for young and not-so-young alike. Educationalists now encourage it as a teaching aid for maths, crafts and basic numeracy; at the other end of the age range, it has been found to keep minds active whereas plonking the elderly in front of a television set seems to shut them down.
> 
> Let's all keep old age at bay, keep knitting KPers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Dave, that's what I dislike about senior citizen facilities (I call them old folks' homes). You see people just sitting there watching the world go by, no knitting, no crocheting, no nothing in their hands!! I hope I don't have to go to one until I've lost my zest for living. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problems with this approach are finally being recognized, thankfully. A lot of residences have visiting craft experts who visit on a regular basis to encourage and teach new skills.
> 
> I hope that's still the case when I'm in a Bath chair!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well I am never going into a old people's home. As I've seen so many of them and the people just sit and do nothing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> There's a My Pages feature up at the top of KP. I have several folders (or pages) into which I just copy and past a recipe. I have a recipes page, a links page, a pattern page, and some others. The recipe page is getting too full, so I'm going to start some others, maybe by the name of the poster, or maybe by the ingredients. Not sure yet, how I'll do it. Setting up and transferring recipes may take some time, but it will be more organized. I always note who posted a particular recipe, and I could re-develop carpal tunnel just from scrolling through Dave's recipes. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can type the receipt or pattern name in the search area and find it. I just do the "dreaded copy and paste" and put stuff in a recipe folder in microsoft word... have recipes and my knitting copies in folders, if it's something i'm gonna make soon, i will print it too. let's keep the paper/tree companies in business i guess....
> 
> kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you! By chance I clicked on My Pages earlier this morning, but could not figure what it was for, now I know!!


----------



## Lurker 2

double click, mistake.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that King Tupou of Tonga has died in a Hong Kong hospital, at about 62 years of age: that is bound to make for some interesting situations in our part of the globe- Auckland has the largest numbers of Pacific peoples anywhere, even including those who live in the Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was at Queen Elizabeth's coronation that the queen, maybe his mother, caused quite a stir here. She was very large and impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure Salote was the grandmother of the Tupou who has just died. Apparently his brother is next in line. Tupou just deceased was a mixed blessing- he had been brought up to think of himself as a god. The brother is an unknown quantity [to me]
> King George the 5th, will be remembered for having kept his promise to democratise Tonga. He brought them out of a feudal system, which caused a lot of controversy, especially for those who held 'commoner' status.
Click to expand...

It's so long ago I can't remember but I'm wondering if part of the Queen's appeal was that she had a distinctive headgear like that you see on African women today. I just remember that she was very popular in this country.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> When I bought the Amazing yarn I only got 1 ball, wasn't sure how well I'd like it. I picked up a few more balls the next time I was in town. I am working on a pair if gloves and hat for myself. They will be ready for next winter.
> Today we are taking advantage of the nice weather and, hanging the laundry outdoors.


where does one find the amazing yarn and what makes it amazing?

sam[/quote]

It's Lion brand. I have a skein that I just could not resist getting even though I'm trying to use my stash. The elderly woman in my knitting group made an afghan of it and it is very pretty and very soft. It has some wool in it. The Ben Franklin did not have enough for her afghan so I ordered it for her online. I wish they had more colors, though I guess a few more were just added. Generally is is very subtle. Variegated.


----------



## Lurker 2

[Well I am never going into a old people's home. As I've seen so many of them and the people just sit and do nothing.[/quote]

my sentiments exactly, I hope to tough it out where I am now. A bit cramped at present- but it will be enough to care for as we grow older, me, Fale, Ringo and Rufus the big mutt, who at 10 won't be with us too many more years, if size has anything to do with it. [He is not over-weight, just big]


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, perhaps you can skip over this post....... :lol: I cut and paste the recipes to a Word folder. Then, I can access them without having to figure out which weeks' Tea Party they were posted. I have also made copies of postings for patterns and web sites that I want to take a closer look at when thinking about what I want to make next.
> 
> Okay Dave, it's safe to look again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the lady!
> 
> Tried the Kolaky out on the boys and there was a feeding frenzy! I've given them the receipt, they may need it to hold body and soul together, poor half-starved little dears!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

So glad they enjoyed them, they are really simple to make. What kind of jam did you use?


----------



## mjs

Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.
Click to expand...

This would be great for little kids to climb because it branches within about three feet of the ground. It may be ten feet in diameter and I would say is at least four stories high. I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.


----------



## mjs

Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.
Click to expand...

This would be great for little kids to climb because it branches within about three feet of the ground. It may be ten feet in diameter and I would say is at least four stories high. I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that King Tupou of Tonga has died in a Hong Kong hospital, at about 62 years of age: that is bound to make for some interesting situations in our part of the globe- Auckland has the largest numbers of Pacific peoples anywhere, even including those who live in the Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was at Queen Elizabeth's coronation that the queen, maybe his mother, caused quite a stir here. She was very large and impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure Salote was the grandmother of the Tupou who has just died. Apparently his brother is next in line. Tupou just deceased was a mixed blessing- he had been brought up to think of himself as a god. The brother is an unknown quantity [to me]
> King George the 5th, will be remembered for having kept his promise to democratise Tonga. He brought them out of a feudal system, which caused a lot of controversy, especially for those who held 'commoner' status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so long ago I can't remember but I'm wondering if part of the Queen's appeal was that she had a distinctive headgear like that you see on African women today. I just remember that she was very popular in this country.
Click to expand...

I recall her sitting there in her carriage, horse drawn, giving her regal hand wave, very big lady, but by the looks very warm in nature. Don't recall her headgear at all, I was after all only seven at the time!


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willows are so wonderfully adaptable and a beautiful addition to the landscape if you have space. I particularly like Salix eleagnos or Rosemary Willow with its long, slender, silvery leaves. It can be trained into tree form or cut right back to grow into a tall, spreading shrub and loves wet soil which makes it a no-brainer for the Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the dessert and cocktail sound wonderful. I really don't know when we will begin to see fresh peaches here, but it should be soon.
> My bridal wreath is in full bloom and looks lovely. I just wish that it would bloom longer. It is definitely a spring flowering plant. I haven't worked in the yard yet, but I know I need to start thinking about it!
> I hope everyone has/had a nice St. Patrick's Day. My DD goes to the annual parade in uptown. I would go, but I think it is more for the youth!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely little dessert, you can use good quality canned peach halves, I do if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> The streets are full of blossom here, the prettiest is on the copper beech trees; such a pity it only lasts a couple of weeks, the trees themselves are very drab!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think pollarding is what we've called topping. Our street tree commission does not allow that on street trees and we try to discourage people from doing it on their property.
> 
> I just looked it up and see that proper pollarding is not topping. Still not something that looks to me like something I'd want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except with willows to produce a branch that weaves really well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice use of natural fibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In an arrangement given to my neighbor was a piece of curly willow that rooted itself. So she planted it and it is now a large tree, not beloved by all. It ate a soccer ball or two but recently released its prey in a high wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea they would grow to a large tree... I have one planted next to my house, ooops, I better transplant it soon, would probably damage the garage if I left it. Thank you ever so much for sharing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne--I wouldn't bother to transplant it unless you're really enamored of the thing--just cut off the leader and plant it where it has plenty of room to take over the world! And then, make sure you dig out the original. Curly willow has a somewhat evil disposition--it's the twisty, snakey thing you often see depicted in Faerie book illustrations and calendars with wicked little faces peeking out among the branches.
Click to expand...

Just rooting another one is a great idea. My neighbor and I have enjoyed it, but I do have to say it's really not a very attractive tree.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Those trees full of gorgeous bloom right now are not actually copper beeches, which only have an inconspicuous catkin. Most likely, you're seeing one of the several varieties of Prunus cerasifera(cherry plum) which produce light pink or white flowers prior to leafing out and are quite striking in early spring. I love the contrast of dark wood and leaves in the mixed border but colour perception is certainly an individual thing! They're often used for street trees where the uniformity of colour and the aggressive butchering they're forced to undergo (pollarding) usually results in a row of "drab", twiggy and uniformly unattractive specimens.
> 
> 
> 
> We always refer to them as 'copper beech', they don't get pollarded, they're just allowed to grow, gloomily. The leaves are dark reddish brown and the effect is drab, but they look good in Winter because the bare branches are an attractive stark silhouette and a definite improvement on the foliage.
> 
> London is famous for its heavily pollarded lime trees, they are pruned back to a twenty foot tall trunk on a three year cycle in entire streets. I like the effect, it looks great in urban landscape photographs, but their aesthetic appeal could be related to many factors, not least the quality of the light as well as the colour and architectural style of the surrounding buildings.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was gazing at a spectacular tree in Kensington gardens just inside the fence and someone told me it was a copper beech. An absolutely massive tree. This was on the side away from Bayswater. On the other hand, that was three decades ago, so my memory may be a bit faulty, though no towers are involved.


----------



## martin keith

Dave, I forgot to mention that the peaches we used came from a orchard not to far from here and were canned by a relative when peaches were in season. We use a lot of canned fruits and veggies, but not from the store, they just taste better to me if they are not commercialy canned.


----------



## mjs

kac47874 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can type the receipt or pattern name in the search area and find it. I just do the "dreaded copy and paste" and put stuff in a recipe folder in microsoft word... have recipes and my knitting copies in folders, if it's something i'm gonna make soon, i will print it too. let's keep the paper/tree companies in business i guess....
> 
> kathy
Click to expand...

I didn't think I was interested in the celery soup, but after reading of so many people who liked it decided to try to retrieve it. I used Search, but did not turn up this soup.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that King Tupou of Tonga has died in a Hong Kong hospital, at about 62 years of age: that is bound to make for some interesting situations in our part of the globe- Auckland has the largest numbers of Pacific peoples anywhere, even including those who live in the Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was at Queen Elizabeth's coronation that the queen, maybe his mother, caused quite a stir here. She was very large and impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure Salote was the grandmother of the Tupou who has just died. Apparently his brother is next in line. Tupou just deceased was a mixed blessing- he had been brought up to think of himself as a god. The brother is an unknown quantity [to me]
> King George the 5th, will be remembered for having kept his promise to democratise Tonga. He brought them out of a feudal system, which caused a lot of controversy, especially for those who held 'commoner' status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so long ago I can't remember but I'm wondering if part of the Queen's appeal was that she had a distinctive headgear like that you see on African women today. I just remember that she was very popular in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall her sitting there in her carriage, horse drawn, giving her regal hand wave, very big lady, but by the looks very warm in nature. Don't recall her headgear at all, I was after all only seven at the time!
Click to expand...

Yes, it's the post in the carriage I remember. If it were the coronation I would have been just out of high school.


----------



## pug retirement

myfanwy said:


> [Well I am never going into a old people's home. As I've seen so many of them and the people just sit and do nothing.


my sentiments exactly, I hope to tough it out where I am now. A bit cramped at present- but it will be enough to care for as we grow older, me, Fale, Ringo and Rufus the big mutt, who at 10 won't be with us too many more years, if size has anything to do with it. [He is not over-weight, just big][/quote]

But haven't you heard that big is beautiful. Hope you enjoy the years ahead.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> I didn't think I was interested in the celery soup, but after reading of so many people who liked it decided to try to retrieve it. I used Search, but did not turn up this soup.


It's a really simple soup:

*Celery Soup*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 onion, chopped
7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
1 tbs 915ml) olive oil

_To Serve:_
1 tbs (15ml) double cream
freshly chopped parsley

*Method:*

Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.

Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.

Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.

To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Dave, your peach dessert was a big hit after the corn beef and cabbage, potatoes, soda bread we all ate to much...then we ate your dessert so I must warn you all the men want to kidnap you and have you cook, and all the women are going to file suit for damage to there waste line.(lol) It was fantastic. Then the guys started on the Irish whisky and pipes or cigars outside in the beautiful weather. Thank you for making dinner a hit.


Glad it was such a hit, thanks for letting me know. I'll try to pick something less damaging to the waistline next week!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> So glad they enjoyed them, they are really simple to make. What kind of jam did you use?


Half were plum, the other half were apple and clove jelly. After many comparisons, nobody is quite sure which they prefer!

Dave


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad they enjoyed them, they are really simple to make. What kind of jam did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Half were plum, the other half were apple and clove jelly. After many comparisons, nobody is quite sure which they prefer!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sounds like both jams were winners. Or perhaps the boys were the winners as they got to eat and enjoy them!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I was interested in the celery soup, but after reading of so many people who liked it decided to try to retrieve it. I used Search, but did not turn up this soup.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple soup:
> 
> *Celery Soup*
> _Serves: 1_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
> 1 garlic clove, chopped
> 1/2 onion, chopped
> 7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
> 1 tbs 915ml) olive oil
> 
> _To Serve:_
> 1 tbs (15ml) double cream
> freshly chopped parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> 
> Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.
> 
> Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.
> 
> Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.
> 
> To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Dave, I forgot to mention that the peaches we used came from a orchard not to far from here and were canned by a relative when peaches were in season. We use a lot of canned fruits and veggies, but not from the store, they just taste better to me if they are not commercialy canned.


I bottle some in _Kilner Jars_ every year, they seem to improve the longer you keep them. But I do buy some French bottles of preserved fruits, either from the deli or when I'm in France. I'm lucky, I'm only a short distance from the ports and it's seventy-five minutes to Calais from Dover by ferry.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

I hope you enjoy the soup, it's one of those very simple receipts that just works!

If it's one of mine that's missing, I'll have probably stored it on _Evernote_. I've had so many requests for repeats over the months, I now keep a copy on my account.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> I hope you enjoy the soup, it's one of those very simple receipts that just works!
> 
> If it's one of mine that's missing, I'll have probably stored it on _Evernote_. I've had so many requests for repeats over the months, I now keep a copy on my account.
> 
> Dave


I really need to try this evernote, but have not yet begun to try to cope. Takes time.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the soup, it's one of those very simple receipts that just works!
> 
> If it's one of mine that's missing, I'll have probably stored it on _Evernote_. I've had so many requests for repeats over the months, I now keep a copy on my account.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to try this evernote, but have not yet begun to try to cope. Takes time.
Click to expand...

I'd have said the same thing, but it's really easy to download and to get started. When you get the little clip-it tool in your toolbar, you can save anything with a click. I'm on the free version and still have plenty of room. There are options to save an article, an entire page, or a URL. Then if you got more than necessary, you can edit what you saved. I am loving it, because when I click to save something, it appears right then in a little Evernote window so I know I've got it, can add tags, can print from there (I think) but the big thing is that while you're reading and don't want to leave the page, it's just a click.


----------



## darowil

Just got up this morning came online to check out the cricket score in the West Indies (we lost, first time to lose agaisnt the WIs for nearly 6 years) and of course had to check up the TP. I like it as it is with the recipes scattered- it helps keep in the character of a relaxed time together. I too copy and paste the recipes. I started out with just one folder but that became unwieldy so I now have 7 whcih makes it much easier to find things. I wanted to check that I had the Celery Soup recipe so simply looked for KP recipes, then soups then did a Search and there it was.
Like mjs I should try Evernote sometime.
Now I guess I should go and start my day. Knitting lesson at church this afternoon- need to collect circular needles and sock yarn as one lady said she will come to learn to do socks with the magic loop. The other teacher will probably be interested too, so maybe I should take two needles and make sure I have one pair of the sokcs I am doing that way. Just got told my husband won't need tea today so I don't need to cook. Well actually I need to sort out something for morning tea for a number of people tomorrow. And I don't really have any excuse for being lazy and not cooking something myself. Something portable- ideally that I can carry while wlaking so I still get my walk in. Maybe I should look through my file marked cookies etc in my KP folder.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the soup, it's one of those very simple receipts that just works!
> 
> If it's one of mine that's missing, I'll have probably stored it on _Evernote_. I've had so many requests for repeats over the months, I now keep a copy on my account.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to try this evernote, but have not yet begun to try to cope. Takes time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have said the same thing, but it's really easy to download and to get started. When you get the little clip-it tool in your toolbar, you can save anything with a click. I'm on the free version and still have plenty of room. There are options to save an article, an entire page, or a URL. Then if you got more than necessary, you can edit what you saved. I am loving it, because when I click to save something, it appears right then in a little Evernote window so I know I've got it, can add tags, can print from there (I think) but the big thing is that while you're reading and don't want to leave the page, it's just a click.
Click to expand...

Not having to leave the page would be a big deal because I have also not learned how to open multiple windows, which I think might solve that problem.


----------



## iamsam

oh i'm with yiou dave- too many time the recipe itself generates conversation - would not want to be hopping back and forth - i'm for keeping it all in one. i think it people would use the delete button a bit more freely when they are replying it would help the length. delete all but what you are talking about. for me - i don't mind the scrolling - keeps my fingers nimble for the needles.

sam



FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad they enjoyed them, they are really simple to make. What kind of jam did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Half were plum, the other half were apple and clove jelly. After many comparisons, nobody is quite sure which they prefer!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like both jams were winners. Or perhaps the boys were the winners as they got to eat and enjoy them!
Click to expand...

Can you refer me back to where the Kolachky recipe was posted - that's one I meant to go back to and never did. I'm in a cookie baking mood. Will try the oatmeal ones too.


----------



## Lurker 2

pug retirement said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Well I am never going into a old people's home. As I've seen so many of them and the people just sit and do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> my sentiments exactly, I hope to tough it out where I am now. A bit cramped at present- but it will be enough to care for as we grow older, me, Fale, Ringo and Rufus the big mutt, who at 10 won't be with us too many more years, if size has anything to do with it. [He is not over-weight, just big]
Click to expand...

But haven't you heard that big is beautiful. Hope you enjoy the years ahead.[/quote]

I would agree, but I often get asked for Rufus' ancestry, and I never saw either parent, only two of his litter who looked like pure bred pit bull, but were the very fiery red, with the temper to match. Rufus is pretty good natured most of the time, but both dogs, and for that matter the DH can reach flash point over food issues!

I have lots of plans for celebrating the increasing decades!


----------



## BarbaraSD

I tried starting a topic just for recipes and it wasn't successful.



thewren said:


> oh i'm with yiou dave- too many time the recipe itself generates conversation - would not want to be hopping back and forth - i'm for keeping it all in one. i think it people would use the delete button a bit more freely when they are replying it would help the length. delete all but what you are talking about. for me - i don't mind the scrolling - keeps my fingers nimble for the needles.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the soup, it's one of those very simple receipts that just works!
> 
> If it's one of mine that's missing, I'll have probably stored it on _Evernote_. I've had so many requests for repeats over the months, I now keep a copy on my account.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to try this evernote, but have not yet begun to try to cope. Takes time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have said the same thing, but it's really easy to download and to get started. When you get the little clip-it tool in your toolbar, you can save anything with a click. I'm on the free version and still have plenty of room. There are options to save an article, an entire page, or a URL. Then if you got more than necessary, you can edit what you saved. I am loving it, because when I click to save something, it appears right then in a little Evernote window so I know I've got it, can add tags, can print from there (I think) but the big thing is that while you're reading and don't want to leave the page, it's just a click.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not having to leave the page would be a big deal because I have also not learned how to open multiple windows, which I think might solve that problem.
Click to expand...

If you have a teenager or young adult nearby, they can show you about the windows easily, and Evernote too for that matter. You just have to keep telling them to slow down and do it over, then feed them something. Problem solved.


----------



## iamsam

I bottle some in _Kilner Jars_ every year, they seem to improve the longer you keep them. Dave[/quote]

dave - what are kilner jars?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar. [the distilled variety]. There was a long discussion on vinegar terminology, a number of weeks ago in one of the tea parties.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, another mouth-watering receipt. Thanks for both. We won't have peaches here until the end of August - long time to wait. Keep trying the peaches in the local palace but they all taste like sawdust. Why is it they smell so good and taste so awful? And cost so much!! but they keep bringing them in and we keep buying (duh!).
> 
> Deescrafty - thanks for your cake receipt. It sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, they keep fresh fruit and vegetables close to freezing in controlled environments filled with inert gases. When the fruit which went in there under-ripe comes out and is brought up to normal temperatures, it ages at an accelerated rate.
> 
> Why? Because people want things to be available all year round and are willing to pay the price in cost and taste, rather than be patient. The solution is simple, stop buying it, shops don't stock things that won't sell. Writing to the mega-retailers works too. They hate receiving letters from customers, phone-calls and emails are cheap, letters cost them money so they take more notice of them.
> 
> Having said that, try the dessert with tinned peach halves, it really works and I've had it served in bistros made with tinned before.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it with tinned and yes, I will stop buying. I've developed an allergy to some fresh fruits (all of a sudden), such as strawberries, oranges, some melons and anything that smacks of caffeine.. I'm going to try frozen and see if they're ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't alone, there seems to be an increase in the number of allergies people are suffering from. It will be difficult to establish a link because allergies are so unpredictable and difficult to isolate. However, I like things that are in season, I think it gives the year a sort of structure!
> 
> Frozen fruits work well, I find with some of them they are best when set in jelly (jell-o in America?), I make up the jelly crystals as directed on the packet and add the fruit straight from the freezer. The jelly supports the fruit while it thaws so it doesn't collapse, this trick is particularly useful with frozen strawberries.
> 
> Nothing wrong with canned fruits either, some things actually taste nicer due to the canning process. Don't forget bottled fruits, there are some truly gorgeous French jars of preserved fruit!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My mom used to use jelly/jello and fruit cocktail for desserts when we were kids. We always loved it. Don't know why I haven't done it myself - just never seem to think about it. We seem to neglect the simple things and go for the more complicated ones. I happen to love frozen mango and have it for a snack. I used to do a lot of canning. Now my SIL does it all so I don't bother. She usually loads us up, which is fine with me. I haven't tried the jarred fruits so that's an option. l will probably not have a reaction to preserved fruits.

It has been a gorgeous day here. Unbelievable really for the middle of March. We're usually knee-deep in snow. I just went out to our fish pond and the Koi are up so I had to feed them. I'm just concerned that we might get dumped on again and the fish will get caught between layers of ice. They're so nice and fat looking. There was just a news flash on tv that although gardeners would like to get their rakes out, they should reconsider and leave the rakes in the shed and watch out for their footsteps on the lawn. Hmmm - I wonder if they know something we don't.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> I bottle some in _Kilner Jars_ every year, they seem to improve the longer you keep them. Dave


dave - what are kilner jars?

sam[/quote]

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=kilner+jar&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7981855087&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1619579101767112560&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_9cuvv6uet4_b


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, another mouth-watering receipt. Thanks for both. We won't have peaches here until the end of August - long time to wait. Keep trying the peaches in the local palace but they all taste like sawdust. Why is it they smell so good and taste so awful? And cost so much!! but they keep bringing them in and we keep buying (duh!).
> 
> Deescrafty - thanks for your cake receipt. It sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, they keep fresh fruit and vegetables close to freezing in controlled environments filled with inert gases. When the fruit which went in there under-ripe comes out and is brought up to normal temperatures, it ages at an accelerated rate.
> 
> Why? Because people want things to be available all year round and are willing to pay the price in cost and taste, rather than be patient. The solution is simple, stop buying it, shops don't stock things that won't sell. Writing to the mega-retailers works too. They hate receiving letters from customers, phone-calls and emails are cheap, letters cost them money so they take more notice of them.
> 
> Having said that, try the dessert with tinned peach halves, it really works and I've had it served in bistros made with tinned before.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it with tinned and yes, I will stop buying. I've developed an allergy to some fresh fruits (all of a sudden), such as strawberries, oranges, some melons and anything that smacks of caffeine.. I'm going to try frozen and see if they're ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't alone, there seems to be an increase in the number of allergies people are suffering from. It will be difficult to establish a link because allergies are so unpredictable and difficult to isolate. However, I like things that are in season, I think it gives the year a sort of structure!
> 
> Frozen fruits work well, I find with some of them they are best when set in jelly (jell-o in America?), I make up the jelly crystals as directed on the packet and add the fruit straight from the freezer. The jelly supports the fruit while it thaws so it doesn't collapse, this trick is particularly useful with frozen strawberries.
> 
> Nothing wrong with canned fruits either, some things actually taste nicer due to the canning process. Don't forget bottled fruits, there are some truly gorgeous French jars of preserved fruit!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom used to use jelly/jello and fruit cocktail for desserts when we were kids. We always loved it. Don't know why I haven't done it myself - just never seem to think about it. We seem to neglect the simple things and go for the more complicated ones. I happen to love frozen mango and have it for a snack. I used to do a lot of canning. Now my SIL does it all so I don't bother. She usually loads us up, which is fine with me. I haven't tried the jarred fruits so that's an option. l will probably not have a reaction to preserved fruits.
> 
> It has been a gorgeous day here. Unbelievable really for the middle of March. We're usually knee-deep in snow. I just went out to our fish pond and the Koi are up so I had to feed them. I'm just concerned that we might get dumped on again and the fish will get caught between layers of ice. They're so nice and fat looking. There was just a news flash on tv that although gardeners would like to get their rakes out, they should reconsider and leave the rakes in the shed and watch out for their footsteps on the lawn. Hmmm - I wonder if they know something we don't.
Click to expand...

We'll be having a gelatin salad (congealed in the south) of spiced apricot gelatin with pickled peaches in it.


----------



## budasha

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the soup, it's one of those very simple receipts that just works!
> 
> If it's one of mine that's missing, I'll have probably stored it on _Evernote_. I've had so many requests for repeats over the months, I now keep a copy on my account.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to try this evernote, but have not yet begun to try to cope. Takes time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have said the same thing, but it's really easy to download and to get started. When you get the little clip-it tool in your toolbar, you can save anything with a click. I'm on the free version and still have plenty of room. There are options to save an article, an entire page, or a URL. Then if you got more than necessary, you can edit what you saved. I am loving it, because when I click to save something, it appears right then in a little Evernote window so I know I've got it, can add tags, can print from there (I think) but the big thing is that while you're reading and don't want to leave the page, it's just a click.
Click to expand...

I've downloaded Evernote but have yet to use it because I haven't read the instructions - too lazy, I guess. But if it saves time, I must make an effort.


----------



## Poledra65

The figs are coming along on the tree next door, I looked up and the whole tree is full of little baby figs. Dave, do you have a receipt for fig jam/preserves?


----------



## iamsam

great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar


----------



## wannabear

I think I'm going to have to stick with my regular Mason jars.


----------



## budasha

Mjs - that sounds interesting. I can't say I've seen apricot gelatin in the local palace of hell.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> Mjs - that sounds interesting. I can't say I've seen apricot gelatin in the local palace of hell.


From looking at recipes I guess it exists, but this uses apricot nectar cooked up with cloves. Then I just chunk the pickled peaches and dump them in and put in a ring mold. I use the juice from the peaches for whatever is needed for the jello. It's in an old (maybe fifties) Knox gelatin cookbook, free in those days. I do like making my own jello instead of buying the packaged, but use the lime at Christmas for a fifties recipe with cottage cheese, pineapple, walnuts and celery, frosted with cream cheese.


----------



## martin keith

Dave how do the Kilner Jars differ from the old "mason Jars"
I noticed the kilner jars are very high priced, I could not
afford to can anything if the jars are that expensive. Can
you give me a short run down on how you use the kilner jars
in canning say peaches?


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mjs - that sounds interesting. I can't say I've seen apricot gelatin in the local palace of hell.
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at recipes I guess it exists, but this uses apricot nectar cooked up with cloves. Then I just chunk the pickled peaches and dump them in and put in a ring mold. I use the juice from the peaches for whatever is needed for the jello. It's in an old (maybe fifties) Knox gelatin cookbook, free in those days. I do like making my own jello instead of buying the packaged, but use the lime at Christmas for a fifties recipe with cottage cheese, pineapple, walnuts and celery, frosted with cream cheese.
Click to expand...

I have my MIL old cookbooks. I must go through them and see if I can find a Knox book. There were some really good recipes way back then.


----------



## FireballDave

RookieRetiree said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad they enjoyed them, they are really simple to make. What kind of jam did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Half were plum, the other half were apple and clove jelly. After many comparisons, nobody is quite sure which they prefer!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like both jams were winners. Or perhaps the boys were the winners as they got to eat and enjoy them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you refer me back to where the Kolachky recipe was posted - that's one I meant to go back to and never did. I'm in a cookie baking mood. Will try the oatmeal ones too.
Click to expand...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65122-48.html


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mjs - that sounds interesting. I can't say I've seen apricot gelatin in the local palace of hell.
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at recipes I guess it exists, but this uses apricot nectar cooked up with cloves. Then I just chunk the pickled peaches and dump them in and put in a ring mold. I use the juice from the peaches for whatever is needed for the jello. It's in an old (maybe fifties) Knox gelatin cookbook, free in those days. I do like making my own jello instead of buying the packaged, but use the lime at Christmas for a fifties recipe with cottage cheese, pineapple, walnuts and celery, frosted with cream cheese.
Click to expand...

A more detailed receipt for these would be welcome, always looking for Christmas/Summer [here] treat receipts!


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Dave how do the Kilner Jars differ from the old "mason Jars"
> I noticed the kilner jars are very high priced, I could not
> afford to can anything if the jars are that expensive. Can
> you give me a short run down on how you use the kilner jars
> in canning say peaches?


I think the two are very similar, they work on much the same principle. Kilner jars come in two versions, with a spring-loaded clip-on glass lid and a screw down glass lid with a metal band, like the American version.

To preserve fruits, blackberries are especially good because they mature as do peaches, you put the fruit in the jar, packing it closely but not crushing it. Pour stock syrup up to the top of the jar and float the glass lid on top. You then bake the jar in a bain marie in the oven until the fruit is almost, but not quite, tender. You remove the jar from the oven, lift off the glass lid, top the jar up to the very brim with hot syrup, add a rubber O-Ring seal, replace the lid and either clip it into place or screw the band down. As the liquid cools, a vaccuum forms and seals the jar. it will keep for years.

It also works with tomatoes in slightly salted water, they really mature nicely.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> I bottle some in _Kilner Jars_ every year, they seem to improve the longer you keep them. Dave


dave - what are kilner jars?

sam[/quote]

Pretty much the same as your Mason jars.

Dave


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mjs - that sounds interesting. I can't say I've seen apricot gelatin in the local palace of hell.
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at recipes I guess it exists, but this uses apricot nectar cooked up with cloves. Then I just chunk the pickled peaches and dump them in and put in a ring mold. I use the juice from the peaches for whatever is needed for the jello. It's in an old (maybe fifties) Knox gelatin cookbook, free in those days. I do like making my own jello instead of buying the packaged, but use the lime at Christmas for a fifties recipe with cottage cheese, pineapple, walnuts and celery, frosted with cream cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A more detailed receipt for these would be welcome, always looking for Christmas/Summer [here] treat receipts!
Click to expand...

I don't seem to be able to post, so I can't just photocopy them to the site. I'll see what I can do when I can type them. It is very frustrating that the Kraft site seems not to have a search feature. I don't know how they expect you to use their recipes.

Just found this one online. I have never used the pimientos because I don't care for them. I have colored the cream cheese and decorated with leaves, etc. I used salad dressing in the cream cheese, and skipped the lemon juice. This may be easier, but I use a ring mold that just fits this and is attractive to put on a plate that coordinates with the china.

http://www.mercurynews.com/recipes/ci_16249963


----------



## Lurker 2

Many thanks!


----------



## kac47874

Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!

XXOO to the pups!

Kathy


----------



## pug retirement

Poledra65 said:


> The figs are coming along on the tree next door, I looked up and the whole tree is full of little baby figs. Dave, do you have a receipt for fig jam/preserves?[/quote
> 
> I thought I was smart. This year I thought I'd have loads of figs on my tree. When out just a while ago. The birds have beaten me to it. They have eaten over half of them. Well I got two which is two more than last year.


----------



## darowil

kac47874 said:


> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy


I'm glad you posted this comment. I must have read Sams posting about the lemons straight after he posted it because the pups sure weren't there when I read it. Amazing how 7 puppies can be so similar in looks. They sure are growing Sam. Do they get much peace with the grandkids around?


----------



## pug retirement

Aw Sam. The puppies are just the most beautiful. If we were closer I would take one.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam, the pups are adorable, huge but adorable. It looks like the grandsons are enjoying them tremendously. 

Pug Retirement, that's too sad, I certainly hope you get some more at some point. The birds got a lot more of the neighbors last year than we got, every other one had at least one chunk eaten out of them. They look pretty good though this year, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mjs - that sounds interesting. I can't say I've seen apricot gelatin in the local palace of hell.
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at recipes I guess it exists, but this uses apricot nectar cooked up with cloves. Then I just chunk the pickled peaches and dump them in and put in a ring mold. I use the juice from the peaches for whatever is needed for the jello. It's in an old (maybe fifties) Knox gelatin cookbook, free in those days. I do like making my own jello instead of buying the packaged, but use the lime at Christmas for a fifties recipe with cottage cheese, pineapple, walnuts and celery, frosted with cream cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my MIL old cookbooks. I must go through them and see if I can find a Knox book. There were some really good recipes way back then.
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/Camera-Recipes-Completely-Guide-Gel-Cookery/dp/B000JF19JC

This is what it looks like, 9x11" I have not been able to find the recipe online.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you posted this comment. I must have read Sams posting about the lemons straight after he posted it because the pups sure weren't there when I read it. Amazing how 7 puppies can be so similar in looks. They sure are growing Sam. Do they get much peace with the grandkids around?
Click to expand...

No pictures for me either and then after the comment I went back.


----------



## pug retirement

At least I know about when they are ripe now. But a few weeks about someone checked them and said they would be two or three months before they would be ripe. There'll be more next year.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar
Click to expand...

What a wonder bunch of fun you have there, Sam. My word, are they growing!? I guess they are commencing on solids soon. Hickory does a wonderful job cleaning them up!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar
Click to expand...

Awwww they are so cute.


----------



## martin keith

Sam thank you for the photos of the babies, they are all so fat and healthy looking. My youngest son and his wife have two monster rottweiler, a beagle, a mutt, pug, pit bull, and they love all of them, they get them all from rescue


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I think I'm going to have to stick with my regular Mason jars.


I'm going to stick to the canning jars I already heave. I would never hear the end of it if I bought more jars.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can you refer me back to where the Kolachky recipe was posted - that's one I meant to go back to and never did. I'm in a cookie baking mood. Will try the oatmeal ones too.[/quote]

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65122-48.html[/quote]

Thanks much!


----------



## RookieRetiree

kac47874 said:


> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy


The puppies are adorable, Sam, wish I could come play with them.


----------



## Edith M

Oh Sam, they are beautiful. I had a black Lab Irish Setter mix some years ago, Her name was Brandy and a more loyal and intelligent dog would be hard to find. Do you have homes for them yet? Edith M


thewren said:


> great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

puppy pictures on page 30

sam

the puppies are four weeks old tomorrow. they spent all day outside - i have a fenced in dog yard so there is no chance for them to get away. the boys take them out in the yard and let them play in the grass. the puppies are young enough to still enjoy being packed together so they don't wander far from each other.

we are hoping to get $500 each for them - we will see.

the boys are over several times during the day to play with them. they usually end up taking at least one home with them. the other day they took all seven home - i'm surprised heidi didn't have a heart attack. lol

the puppies should be good comanions - they have been held - are used to being pettered - they are gentle and we are always gentle with them. 

they are able to get out of their box now so they are all over the floor. the rug will difinitely need super shampooed when this is over. i refuse to get stressed out about the state of the carpet. it will clean up or it won't - that's about it. the cat sleeps on the counter - so what are a few spots on the carpet. i am going to rip it out as soon as i can afford to put down cork floors. i really do not like carpet - never have - much rather run a swifter than a sweeper.

the pups are laying all over the livingroom floor asleep right now - will put them all in the box before i go to bed. they will stay until the morning.

they have also started to eat out of hickory's food dish and drink out of the water dish. tomorrow i need to buy some puppy chow for them. friday heidi's mother is coming to give them their shots - then we will worm them. two weeks after that they can start to leave home. 

i will hate to see them go - they really are cute - i keep reminding myself - they will soon grow into dogs.


----------



## Ceili

I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.[/quote]

I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, they are precious! My labradoodle is black too. He was bigger when we got him, but every bit as cute. I am so glad I don't live near you. I would not be able to resist! 

Keep the TP as it is, please! I love it, and changing it would make it lose its uniqueness!

I wish I knew how to can. I have never tried, well, I did one time. I wanted pickled okra. I put too much garlic in it and had to throw it out. I guess I could get a book or something and give it a go.

My DD cooked dinner for her boyfriend's BD. She said the meatloaf was a little salty, but basically good. I was so hungry for the leftovers. Bottom line, she was bringing the leftovers home, because she said that he didn't eat leftovers. Well, surprise! He wants to keep the leftovers! She said that she would bring me a plate. I was so excited that I would not have to worry about dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## cmaliza

Chambourd over fruit (blueberries, raspberries, strawberries mix) and ice cream....Ohhhhhhhhhhh SO YUMMY! One of my favorite desserts! Any mix of fruit that you like.....and a touch of Chambourd.....what a treat!
Carol (IL....now in PA)


----------



## Needleme

thewren said:


> great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.
> 
> sam
> Oh, these pups are adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbaraSD

Mjs, if you haven't read Sally Goldenbaum I can strongly recommend her. Granted, it is the first book I've read of hers (A Holiday Yarn, publ. 2010) but really like her characters and writing style.



mjs said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally didn't care for her writing (Maggie Sefton), but she has a really large following. "A Killer Stitch" is #4 in her series and maybe that's why you are having difficulty getting into the story?
> 
> 
> 
> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up from the library, one from that mystery series, A Killer Stitch. I haven't read much from it yet, but It begins in the yarn store in Colorado with a spinning class. It hasn't caught me yet. Anyone else read this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have enjoyed her books, but there is a certain sameness after a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Dave: I was not suggesting that you change the tp only a way to access the recipes, the conversation; however did generate discussion and you inadvertently gave me what I was looking for in the evernote. I haven't tried that. But I was finding it cumbersome to use the word document in a grouped way as it did not separate the recipes. The problem is I am not real computer savy. I hope I did not offend anyone I was only looking for a way to save time scrolling through so many repetitions of the same conversations. Sorry if I mislead anyone. 
Sam: Thanks for the photos of our pups. I,somehow, was not expecting pups so large at this point. I am sure that they have been very entertaining and consuming for you and your grandsons and you will surely miss them in a couple of weeks. I remember my pups and litters and that was the best entertainment I ever had and as I kept them for four months and six months sometimes I saw them through the many stages as they matured. Marlark Marge and Hobo wish you the best. Good night all.


----------



## Sandy

Sam the puppies are so adorable! They are really growing!


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I was not suggesting that you change the tp only a way to access the recipes, the conversation; however did generate discussion and you inadvertently gave me what I was looking for in the evernote. I haven't tried that. But I was finding it cumbersome to use the word document in a grouped way as it did not separate the recipes. The problem is I am not real computer savy. I hope I did not offend anyone I was only looking for a way to save time scrolling through so many repetitions of the same conversations. Sorry if I mislead anyone.


Don't worry, nobody was upset or offended, it was a good opportunity to see what the consensus is with regard to receipts. The idea of a specific food and drink thread had beem mooted before, but had never been discussed properly, so I'm rather pleased you raised it.

Do try _Evernote_ searching within your own notes is easy because they can be tagged and arranged into folders. If you only use it for text and photographs, you wont get anywhere near the limit for monthly uploads on a free account.

You will have been given an email address with you account, this is useful since it means you can simply forward emails direct to your main Evernote notebook. You need to keep that address private, anything sent to it goes directly into your account in the main server; so only give it to people you really trust, if at all. For example, I have the address for my son's account, that is purely so I can send articles and data directly relating to his research, ready for him to file; if it's general chatter, I text him or send an email.

You can email notes out from Evernote too, you need to link your regular email address to the email facility to do it. The system is only one way, without your personal codes, nobody can access your notes, it's a secure system.

I'm sure you and all the others putting off getting started will find it as useful as I do, it makes life a lot easier especially your cook book!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to stick with my regular Mason jars.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick to the canning jars I already heave. I would never hear the end of it if I bought more jars.
Click to expand...

I think they are much of a muchness, without much difference between the systems, personally. You probably pay a premium for shipping and import duty on _Kilner_ in America, the same as we pay on _Mason_ in the UK, sometimes it's best to stick with the local product.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDaveLucky you! Give both of your little elves a big 'thumbs up' from me said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Dave!! If both my boys didn't cook, they'd starve to death. Neither of the wives cook. Guess the guys didn't know that when they married them.
> 
> 
> 
> These days people get married later and many youngsters go to university and have to cater for themselves, living on take aways and ready meals is a very expensive way to do things. I'm not suggesting _cordon bleu_ for all, but the ability to produce a few basic meals from scratch and knock out a three-course roast dinner seems logical to me.
> 
> I don't care if they never make their own puff pastry, but I do expect them to be able to turn out a steak and kidney pie using readymade and the rest of the ingredients from scratch.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Mine were girls , but I had them working with me in the kitchen from before they went to school. We ahve a photo of them with the first meal they cooked alone before they were ten. Needless to say once they left home they were perfectly competent cooks- and will try things i couldn't be bothered doing (I'm a lazy cook). And I would have done the same if they had been boys. Somehow I seem to have avoided it becoming a chore too which is good. Mine are not expected to turn out a steak and kidney pie! There mother has never made one and never plans to so I couldn't very well expect them to, especially as I would not have eaten it!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

My Aunt Nancy taught both of her boys how to iron. They used that skill to make money while they were in the military. All 3 of us kids could cook a meal.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My Aunt Nancy taught both of her boys how to iron. They used that skill to make money while they were in the military. All 3 of us kids could cook a meal.
> Lisa


That's a useful skill, I found putting the odd set of tramlines in the sleeves encouraged mine to iron his own shrts!

When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?


Oh yes!

Dave


----------



## inishowen

wannabear said:


> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?


It does have kidneys. It's quite an old fashioned dish. I used to eat it as a child, before I knew what kidneys were! I couldn't eat it now.


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?


Yes it does, and they're delicious! Personally I'm not so keen on the beef as I don't really like stewed meat. Up here we tend to have steak pie which has steak, onions and sausages with a puff pastry top.

Sam, those pups are gorgeous!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was watching the food network and there was a story about a Brit who started a fish & chips restaurant in Santa Barbara, CA. He was making other authentic English dishes and one was the kidney pie -- only question I had...his Toad in the Hole was Yorkshire pudding with mashed potatoes, sausages and gravy over the top. New version of toad in the hole which I've always called an egg cooked in the circle middle of a piece of toast. Was fun watching him cook.


----------



## britgirl

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It is really good. I'm currently visiting UK to clear my mother's house and have to admit am taking the easy way for meals. Don't have time to make meals from scratch, but have been going for things like quiche and yes, steak and ale pie last night. That was really good. My brother who is over from Canada too and I are planning a good pub lunch today. We have to try all the quintessential English dishes. I have stocked up on English biscuits and can't walk past a bakery without treating myself. Surprisingly I haven't had bangers and mash this time, as I had nearly ODd on that before I left the States, as our local Costco had actually stocked them! 
Will be in your neck of the woods over the weekend, Dave. I'm currently up in Durham, but fly down from Newcastle to London on Saturday to stay with a friend in Barnes. Definitely hope to do a little sightseeing. I love to walk along the Embankment and that is top of my list. Can't believe the phenomenal weather I have had this stay. Can't believe too that the south is going to have hosepipe bans. I don't think there is such a problem up here in the northeast. 
Unfortunately this visit isn't really a vacation, apart from the last couple of days in London, but it is great to be back in the old home country.
Sue


----------



## FireballDave

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the food network and there was a story about a Brit who started a fish & chips restaurant in Santa Barbara, CA. He was making other authentic English dishes and one was the kidney pie -- only question I had...his Toad in the Hole was Yorkshire pudding with mashed potatoes, sausages and gravy over the top. New version of toad in the hole which I've always called an egg cooked in the circle middle of a piece of toast. Was fun watching him cook.


Toad-in-the-Hole is a classic, with many variations. At its simplest, you put two good quality sausages per person in an ovenproof dish with a little oil and bake them in the oven for about 15 minutes at 200degC/400degF/Regulo6. You then pour yorkshire pudding batter over the top of the sausages and return it to the oven for about 25 to 30 minutes, by which time the batter will have risen, be dark golden brown and cooked through, as will the sausages.

That's all there is to it, but it's much greater than the sum of its parts!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is really good. I'm currently visiting UK to clear my mother's house and have to admit am taking the easy way for meals. Don't have time to make meals from scratch, but have been going for things like quiche and yes, steak and ale pie last night. That was really good. My brother who is over from Canada too and I are planning a good pub lunch today. We have to try all the quintessential English dishes. I have stocked up on English biscuits and can't walk past a bakery without treating myself. Surprisingly I haven't had bangers and mash this time, as I had nearly ODd on that before I left the States, as our local Costco had actually stocked them!
> Will be in your neck of the woods over the weekend, Dave. I'm currently up in Durham, but fly down from Newcastle to London on Saturday to stay with a friend in Barnes. Definitely hope to do a little sightseeing. I love to walk along the Embankment and that is top of my list. Can't believe the phenomenal weather I have had this stay. Can't believe too that the south is going to have hosepipe bans. I don't think there is such a problem up here in the northeast.
> Unfortunately this visit isn't really a vacation, apart from the last couple of days in London, but it is great to be back in the old home country.
> Sue
Click to expand...

Hope your stay is as pleasant as possible, given the circumstances, you've certainly struck it lucky with the weather. The South East is the driest corner of England, we have the most efficient water system for that reason, but Winter rainfall is 25% down on annual averages this year and the system is under considerable stress.

I love a walk along the Embankent too, I don't know how long it is since you were last in town, but you might enjoy a river trip from Embankment Pier to the Museum of London Docklands near Canary Wharf, it's a good exhibition and there are some nice pubs and bistros beside the various wharfs.

Of course, being a Londoner, I like liquor with my pie and mash!

Dave


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> Mjs, if you haven't read Sally Goldenbaum I can strongly recommend her. Granted, it is the first book I've read of hers (A Holiday Yarn, publ. 2010) but really like her characters and writing style.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally didn't care for her writing (Maggie Sefton), but she has a really large following. "A Killer Stitch" is #4 in her series and maybe that's why you are having difficulty getting into the story?
> 
> 
> 
> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up from the library, one from that mystery series, A Killer Stitch. I haven't read much from it yet, but It begins in the yarn store in Colorado with a spinning class. It hasn't caught me yet. Anyone else read this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have enjoyed her books, but there is a certain sameness after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you. I've read two or three. I love books about old houses and I think the first I read suckered me in with that. Seems to me the first I read is one where someone had to come from some distance to clear out a house and ended up staying. My memory is not as sharp for titles as it once was.


----------



## NanaCaren

Had a wonderful time with the grandsons yesterday. They explored the pond and swamp looking for all kinds of things. The oldest got to help grandpa put the hammock up and fix the arm of one of the swings. His first time using the wood working machinery. The excitement in his eyes and voice was fantastic. 
They left their egg cozies and coasters here so, they didn't forget them when come over for vacation next week.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the food network and there was a story about a Brit who started a fish & chips restaurant in Santa Barbara, CA. He was making other authentic English dishes and one was the kidney pie -- only question I had...his Toad in the Hole was Yorkshire pudding with mashed potatoes, sausages and gravy over the top. New version of toad in the hole which I've always called an egg cooked in the circle middle of a piece of toast. Was fun watching him cook.


My grandmother would Yorkshire pudding with mashed potatoes roast beef and gravy. Was very good.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave


Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.

Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!


----------



## Marianne818

Dave, I love the Tea Party as it is, I just highlight the receipts, right click and add to my Evernote, simple and I have them on my Kindle so when I"m out shopping I can get what I need. Also add the cozy patterns that way, easy to print out, I'd be lost without my Evernote!

Sam, the puppies are tooooooo cute! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. I'd be tempted to get one but at this time we have 4 furbabies and 2 are big dogs (collie mix and a red/blue healer mix) the other 2 are shi tuz (not sure of the spelling) sisters they are 12 yrs old and still really just babies to us. Enjoy the pups while you have them, I'm sure they bring smiles and laughter to all.

My son managed to get the curly willow from next to the house, it's in a bucket with dirt, will decide today where it's new home will be. I'd love to find out more about the Walking stick, sounds interesting. I love different shaped plants, add such character to the garden. 

Prayers are with those that are having needs, wishing each of you the best of the best in daily activities. 
Marianne


----------



## KatStabe

KatStabe said:


> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> YOU could also "Bookmark" the page that the pattern or receipt is on. Less post to look through,
> 
> Kat


Up at the top of the The page of posts, Just above the title "Author" are 2 blocks one is Bookmark the other is Unwatch. Click Bookmark. Will save the page for you. To retrieve go all the way to top of page. click on My Bookmarks. There you will find all the listings you bookmarked from the forum.
Hope this helps you out.

Kat


----------



## cmaliza

inishowen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Dave. I hardly dared put my view in case it started a row, but I couldn't just ignore it.
Click to expand...

ditto...Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs

Sandy said:


> Sam the puppies are so adorable! They are really growing!


----------



## mjs

Ceili said:


> I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.


I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.[/quote]

After you click browse what do you put in? I get two blanks then.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
Click to expand...

Is that the same one who delivers cookies 24 hours a day to the dorms. 
They bake the cookies to order so they are still warm when they arrive.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Dave, I love the Tea Party as it is, I just highlight the receipts, right click and add to my Evernote, simple and I have them on my Kindle so when I"m out shopping I can get what I need. Also add the cozy patterns that way, easy to print out, I'd be lost without my Evernote!
> 
> Marianne


I have Evernote on my phone for the same reason, I like the way it synchs across all the devices. It's the best web clipper and note storage system I've come across, I can't believe how good the free service is, I don't need more.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
Click to expand...

Some of the tutors bought it too!

I know of a physicist who started a pizza delivery business, by unicycle!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

Good Am aLL: I'm still half asleep with my first cuppa joe.' rain clouds lingering in the western sky. King Arthur resting this morning after a very tumultuous weekend in which all I did is knit and do the tp and read and as little movement as possible. Hobo is lying at my feet after waking me this morning wanting to play. I need to get him some nice toys, or knit him some when the swaps are over. I would like to try to cook some of the recipes<Ive been saving. particularly the desserts. If you have suggestions as to how to set up the evernote and how to separate areas of interest, I would be interested and it seems there are others. Are your evernote files sensitive to virus' attacks also. With st patty's day over we have a spring dance soon at the sr. ctr. I don't dance, but support the event usually if it does not fall on Passover.Good day to all: Marlark and Hobo.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marge, you have had little Hobo for a bit now. What "personalities" do you see in him and what does he enjoy doing?? Do you have any idea as to how old he is? Does he mostly just like being a lap dog? Do you have conversations with him? (I certainly do have conversations many times through out the day with my mini schnauzer!) Does he like your yarns? A squeak toy might be something Hobo would like. If you are going to knit Hobo a toy, I would avoid putting things like buttons on the toy. Speaking from experience, my little dog chews them off, and then starts coughing and gagging. I have to remove all hard eyes and stuff like that if she gets a toy given to her with these on. Hobo would also like a ball to play with and fetch? Have you knit him a smart little collar? Hoping to hear back from you about your treasure.


----------



## cmaliza

Sam....they are SO cute! How do you tell one from the others? I'm thinking you should pull a "George Foreman" and call them all "Blackie"!

Thanks for the updated photos.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ceili

mjs said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.
> 
> 
> 
> I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.
Click to expand...

After you click browse what do you put in? I get two blanks then.[/quote]
Nothing, really. Clicking on browse takes me straight to picasa, then I click on a picture, click save (I think, I'm at work right now), and I'm back to my message. The little blue box next to the browse button will now indicate you have file attached, but you won't see the picture until you click send. If you click preview you will lose the attachments. I'll look at it more closely when I get home, but I think that's about all I can do.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Had a wonderful time with the grandsons yesterday. They explored the pond and swamp looking for all kinds of things. The oldest got to help grandpa put the hammock up and fix the arm of one of the swings. His first time using the wood working machinery. The excitement in his eyes and voice was fantastic.
> They left their egg cozies and coasters here so, they didn't forget them when come over for vacation next week.


Just to keep you busy, I've just posted an _F1_ cosy at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68651-1.html#1244501

perfect for the little petrolhead in your family!

Hope you and everybody else likes it!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Just to keep you busy, I've just posted an _F1_ cosy at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68651-1.html#1244501

perfect for the little petrolhead in your family!

Hope you and everybody else likes it!
Dave[/quote]

This will be nice afternoon project today. Might even work on it outdoors.


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Good Am aLL: I'm still half asleep with my first cuppa joe.' rain clouds lingering in the western sky. King Arthur resting this morning after a very tumultuous weekend in which all I did is knit and do the tp and read and as little movement as possible. Hobo is lying at my feet after waking me this morning wanting to play. I need to get him some nice toys, or knit him some when the swaps are over. I would like to try to cook some of the recipes<Ive been saving. particularly the desserts. If you have suggestions as to how to set up the evernote and how to separate areas of interest, I would be interested and it seems there are others. Are your evernote files sensitive to virus' attacks also. With st patty's day over we have a spring dance soon at the sr. ctr. I don't dance, but support the event usually if it does not fall on Passover.Good day to all: Marlark and Hobo.


The most important thing first, your notes are stored on a secure server, similar to a bank's; it isn't impossible for them to be attacked, but it isn't very likely.

It's a good idea to download the instruction manual from the website. It's a very versatile and powerful system, it's worth reading the instructions because there are lots of facilities you may find useful. It's time well-spent to play with the system for a couple of hours.

To create a new notebook, you need to have the side panel open, do this from the <View> option on the top toolbar, put your cursor on your current notebook, right-click and select <Create Notebook> from the menu, then give it a name.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

myfanwy said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a My Pages feature up at the top of KP. I have several folders (or pages) into which I just copy and past a recipe. I have a recipes page, a links page, a pattern page, and some others. The recipe page is getting too full, so I'm going to start some others, maybe by the name of the poster, or maybe by the ingredients. Not sure yet, how I'll do it. Setting up and transferring recipes may take some time, but it will be more organized. I always note who posted a particular recipe, and I could re-develop carpal tunnel just from scrolling through Dave's recipes. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: Is there someway to have recipes and Patterns etc on an alternate thread or indexed so we could look back at them more easily and save us having to reiterate thee pattern and/ or recipe and scroll through all the comments to get to them. Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, I don't know of it. It's entirely up to you whether you wish to start a separate thread, I suspect it might simply result in two tea parties with conversations running simultaneously in a somewhat confusing fashion. As it is, receipts appear as part of the general flow; I've never been one for compartmentalisationism, although I know it does have its adherents.
> 
> I'll leave it to everyone to decide whether to section up and regiment a free-form space; the concepts seem incompatible to me, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can type the receipt or pattern name in the search area and find it. I just do the "dreaded copy and paste" and put stuff in a recipe folder in microsoft word... have recipes and my knitting copies in folders, if it's something i'm gonna make soon, i will print it too. let's keep the paper/tree companies in business i guess....
> 
> kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! By chance I clicked on My Pages earlier this morning, but could not figure what it was for, now I know!!
Click to expand...

i have to tell you ringo is so cute sitting pretty. my maddi is still to much puppy to sit still and focus. sometimes she is dummer than a box of rocks and other times she amazes me. its what SHE wants to do is the thing. but we press on and laugh along the way, walked in the house the other day, and a tapered candle was destroyed on the floor. this candle was in a holder up on the wall, so i expect she had help i figure the cats harper or scout, scout i figure ( she is notorious for having attitude and reaching for things she isn't supposed to be into, and then looking back at you when you chastize her) knocked it down and maddi did the rest. so now i have a pewter candle holder with greenery wrapped around it and thats all. :roll: oh, well, i do plan to take everything off the walls and get this awful wall paper off, its been up 15 yrs and i am so over it. so i will decided whether to put candle holder back up. and by the way, it did have a glass hurrican lamp on it, untill scout knocked it down and broke it the first wk i had it up. never a dull moment with critters.


----------



## Grandma Gail

I find this site more valuable all the time - opportunities to learn new things continually. I have been unaware of Evernote but will be installing it when I'm done here. 
Sam, the puppies are absolutely precious. They give me a warm and fuzzy feeling without seeing them in person.
Dave, I agree whole heartedly that sons (and daughters) need to learn to cook and perform household tasks. When my son was born I vowed his wife would not be expected to "take care" of him. I had him participating in maintaining the household when he was very young. Today both he and my DIL share all household duties. The four grandchildren are exposed to a wide range of nutritional options because of the differences in meal choices their backgrounds have provided. My son is the birhday cake specialist and creates wonderful birthday cakes catering to each person's preference. They also have a huge garden. He does all the canning and sausage making. I don't have to do any of it because they give me all I want. I'm proud of them both for the way they are raising the kids.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep you busy, I've just posted an _F1_ cosy at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68651-1.html#1244501
> 
> perfect for the little petrolhead in your family!
> 
> Hope you and everybody else likes it!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> This will be nice afternoon project today. Might even work on it outdoors.
Click to expand...

I'm glad the design appeals to you, I hope you enjoy making it for him. Sorry I didn't get time to type it up last Friday, but he'll be all set for Sepang!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza

KatStabe said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> YOU could also "Bookmark" the page that the pattern or receipt is on. Less post to look through,
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> Up at the top of the The page of posts, Just above the title "Author" are 2 blocks one is Bookmark the other is Unwatch. Click Bookmark. Will save the page for you. To retrieve go all the way to top of page. click on My Bookmarks. There you will find all the listings you bookmarked from the forum.
> Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Kat
Click to expand...

Kat, I went to the top of the page, clicked on"my bookmarks" and all I get is an ad that I can't get rid of. No place to save a page. What am I missing? 
Carol (IL)


----------



## budasha

kac47874 said:


> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy


Did I miss the doggie pictures?


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that when you have lost track of a post, TP'ers are very helpful, just ask!!!
> 
> YOU could also "Bookmark" the page that the pattern or receipt is on. Less post to look through,
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> Up at the top of the The page of posts, Just above the title "Author" are 2 blocks one is Bookmark the other is Unwatch. Click Bookmark. Will save the page for you. To retrieve go all the way to top of page. click on My Bookmarks. There you will find all the listings you bookmarked from the forum.
> Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Kat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kat, I went to the top of the page, clicked on"my bookmarks" and all I get is an ad that I can't get rid of. No place to save a page. What am I missing?
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Hi again.....I found my error...I was going to the VERY top of the page. I did find where you were talking about. I think I've got it now. I'm going to try again. Thanks for your help!
Carol (IL)


----------



## inishowen

cmaliza said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Dave. I hardly dared put my view in case it started a row, but I couldn't just ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto...Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Thanks Carol. I think most people didn't notice it.


----------



## KateB

budasha said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss the doggie pictures?
Click to expand...

They're on page 30.


----------



## wannabear

inishowen said:


> Thanks Carol. I think most people didn't notice it.


I noticed and wondered, but I was not involved with that piece of history - hope it's history - so for once kept my mouth shut.


----------



## wannabear

budasha said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss the doggie pictures?
Click to expand...

Yes you did! On page 30!


----------



## KateB

inishowen said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and everyone, Dave that dessert brings back memories-grew up in Kansas and we had a peach orchard. It spoiled me for life; nothing like fresh peaches off the tree. I'll try your recpe for sure. LesleighAnne, that twilight craft market sounds like fun. I'm making corned beef and cabbage with soda bread and Irish car bomb cake for tomorrow's dinner, can't wait. We sit with the grandkids and tell stories about my greatgrandparents, who immigrated here from Ireland. It's a big time of remembrance for us. I'm starting right now with a Bailey's and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake, but the name has awful connotations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Dave. I hardly dared put my view in case it started a row, but I couldn't just ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto...Carol (IL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Carol. I think most people didn't notice it.
Click to expand...

Saw it, wondered, but decided to let it go .... probably shouldn't have.


----------



## cmaliza

Okay, Kat....I still have a problem with the bookmarking. It doesn't bookmark the page...it goes to page one of the tea party. And when I go to the "My Bookmarks" file, it sends me to page one of the tea party. What have I missed this time?
Carol (IL)


----------



## budasha

Sam, just found the puppies. They are sooo beautiful. Could hug them all. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## budasha

mjs - thanks for the recipe and knox thread.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Okay, Kat....I still have a problem with the bookmarking. It doesn't bookmark the page...it goes to page one of the tea party. And when I go to the "My Bookmarks" file, it sends me to page one of the tea party. What have I missed this time?
> Carol (IL)


When you bookmark, it'll give you a blank space, just type in the page number that you want that way it'll help you not have to scroll through all pages to find what you want, unfortunately bookmarking saves the whole thread, not just a page.

I just downloaded Evernote, I think I'm going to love it. 
I just right clicked on the receipt that I wanted and it saved only that to Evernote. AWESOME!! Thanks Dave!


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?


Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching the food network and there was a story about a Brit who started a fish & chips restaurant in Santa Barbara, CA. He was making other authentic English dishes and one was the kidney pie -- only question I had...his Toad in the Hole was Yorkshire pudding with mashed potatoes, sausages and gravy over the top. New version of toad in the hole which I've always called an egg cooked in the circle middle of a piece of toast. Was fun watching him cook.


Never encountered the latter, always known the sausage and Yorkshire pudding version, but I am not sure if this is standard for NZ, because I can't find either version in the Edmonds Cookery Book, which would be in most NZ homes. nor is it in my Alison Holst, an other NZ icon. But I would find it in my copy of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management.


----------



## mjs

Ceili said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.
> 
> 
> 
> I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After you click browse what do you put in? I get two blanks then.
Click to expand...

Nothing, really. Clicking on browse takes me straight to picasa, then I click on a picture, click save (I think, I'm at work right now), and I'm back to my message. The little blue box next to the browse button will now indicate you have file attached, but you won't see the picture until you click send. If you click preview you will lose the attachments. I'll look at it more closely when I get home, but I think that's about all I can do.[/quote]

Are you using an apple machine? I have Win7.


----------



## mjs

Ceili said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.
> 
> 
> 
> I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After you click browse what do you put in? I get two blanks then.
Click to expand...

Nothing, really. Clicking on browse takes me straight to picasa, then I click on a picture, click save (I think, I'm at work right now), and I'm back to my message. The little blue box next to the browse button will now indicate you have file attached, but you won't see the picture until you click send. If you click preview you will lose the attachments. I'll look at it more closely when I get home, but I think that's about all I can do.[/quote]

Are you using an apple machine? I have Win7. When I click on Browse now it takes me to some weird place - the e-mail I used to use. I'll play and see if I can find something else. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mjs

Ceili said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.
> 
> 
> 
> I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After you click browse what do you put in? I get two blanks then.
Click to expand...

Nothing, really. Clicking on browse takes me straight to picasa, then I click on a picture, click save (I think, I'm at work right now), and I'm back to my message. The little blue box next to the browse button will now indicate you have file attached, but you won't see the picture until you click send. If you click preview you will lose the attachments. I'll look at it more closely when I get home, but I think that's about all I can do.[/quote]

Are you using an apple machine? I have Win7. When I click on Browse now it takes me to some weird place - the e-mail I used to use. I'll play and see if I can find something else. Thanks for your help.

Wow, I just figured it out. Hooray.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Kat....I still have a problem with the bookmarking. It doesn't bookmark the page...it goes to page one of the tea party. And when I go to the "My Bookmarks" file, it sends me to page one of the tea party. What have I missed this time?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> When you bookmark, it'll give you a blank space, just type in the page number that you want that way it'll help you not have to scroll through all pages to find what you want, unfortunately bookmarking saves the whole thread, not just a page.
> 
> I just downloaded Evernote, I think I'm going to love it.
> I just right clicked on the receipt that I wanted and it saved only that to Evernote. AWESOME!! Thanks Dave!
Click to expand...

Wait till you start playing with it! You can drag and drop files into it, edit individual notes and put them together to create documents which you can email and print direct from it, it automatically stores the web location of everything you clip so you can go back to the page you took it from, as for the search system - that's brill! You can also synch it to smartphones and tablets, it almost makes having a computer worthwhile.

One piece of advice, come up with your own tagging system and basic notebook headers at the beginning, filing and tagging hundreds of loose notes takes a day or two!

Dave


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Sam! You have one heck of a momma dog there! Those puppies are huge! They look well fed and taken care of and they are adorable!
> 
> XXOO to the pups!
> 
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss the doggie pictures?
Click to expand...

For a couple of us they did not seem to be there the first time through. Then when someone mentioned them I went back and they were there.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
Click to expand...

Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the food network and there was a story about a Brit who started a fish & chips restaurant in Santa Barbara, CA. He was making other authentic English dishes and one was the kidney pie -- only question I had...his Toad in the Hole was Yorkshire pudding with mashed potatoes, sausages and gravy over the top. New version of toad in the hole which I've always called an egg cooked in the circle middle of a piece of toast. Was fun watching him cook.
> 
> 
> 
> Never encountered the latter, always known the sausage and Yorkshire pudding version, but I am not sure if this is standard for NZ, because I can't find either version in the Edmonds Cookery Book, which would be in most NZ homes. nor is it in my Alison Holst, an other NZ icon. But I would find it in my copy of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management.
Click to expand...

Did you see recently it was a Mrs. Beeton's anniversary. Listed on the Susan Wittig Albert newsletter.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
Click to expand...

So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?

Dave


----------



## mjs

Ceili said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a picture, but I use picasa and have not been able to post pictures from that.
> 
> 
> 
> I use picasa, as well, and have had no problem posting. Wait, I'm going to try one right now. Okay, it worked. I clicked the browse button and it took me right to picasa, with no problem. I don't even have any steps to take you through, so I guess I'm no help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After you click browse what do you put in? I get two blanks then.
Click to expand...

Nothing, really. Clicking on browse takes me straight to picasa, then I click on a picture, click save (I think, I'm at work right now), and I'm back to my message. The little blue box next to the browse button will now indicate you have file attached, but you won't see the picture until you click send. If you click preview you will lose the attachments. I'll look at it more closely when I get home, but I think that's about all I can do.[/quote]

Well, I did get to a picture, clicked on it, something got put into one of the rectangles by Browse, but then I got a message saying it was an empty message. I guess I've made some progress even if I have not achieved my end.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm happy with just toast with tea.


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave
> "Irish car bomb cake" isn't that in rather bad taste? Nothing wrong with the cake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too, I've lost friends and think we should move on from that era.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave. I hardly dared put my view in case it started a row, but I couldn't just ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took much the same view, drawing a line under centuries of trouble and unrest is difficult, but necessary. Political Correctness may have its short-comings, but some terms and imagery are best allowed to fade into disuse.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: Amen!


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> Well, I did get to a picture, clicked on it, something got put into one of the rectangles by Browse, but then I got a message saying it was an empty message. I guess I've made some progress even if I have not achieved my end.


,

I don't have Picasa, but when I click Browse my photos in the computer come up, I click on the photo I want and then click Open rather than Save. Then the address for the picture goes in the short box and you can use the long box for captions.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same one who delivers cookies 24 hours a day to the dorms.
> They bake the cookies to order so they are still warm when they arrive.
Click to expand...

That sounds like the one. These young ones are such entrepreneurs (sp?)!! Just like our Dave. And I believe The Lad has a business, also.


----------



## gingerwitch

Marianne--here's the lowdown on Corylus avellana contorta 'Harry Lauder's walking stick.' Its a contorted filbert or hazel, grows in zones 3-9, likes alkaline soil which is well drained and fertile, in sun or part shade. Max. size in ideal conditions 15'x15'. It grows as a small tree and bears long, yellow catkins in early spring on bare wood followed by smallish mid green leaves. Here in Oregon, we can't buy them as they host fungal organisms which have the capability of infecting our commercial filberts but in your part of the country they should be available. The twisted branches are fabulous in arrangements.


Marianne818 said:


> Dave, I love the Tea Party as it is, I just highlight the receipts, right click and add to my Evernote, simple and I have them on my Kindle so when I"m out shopping I can get what I need. Also add the cozy patterns that way, easy to print out, I'd be lost without my Evernote!
> 
> Sam, the puppies are tooooooo cute! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. I'd be tempted to get one but at this time we have 4 furbabies and 2 are big dogs (collie mix and a red/blue healer mix) the other 2 are shi tuz (not sure of the spelling) sisters they are 12 yrs old and still really just babies to us. Enjoy the pups while you have them, I'm sure they bring smiles and laughter to all.
> 
> My son managed to get the curly willow from next to the house, it's in a bucket with dirt, will decide today where it's new home will be. I'd love to find out more about the Walking stick, sounds interesting. I love different shaped plants, add such character to the garden.
> 
> Prayers are with those that are having needs, wishing each of you the best of the best in daily activities.
> Marianne


----------



## DorisT

Sam, thanks for the puppy pictures. They are adorable!! I'll bet they keep you busy. Good thing you have grandchildren to play with them.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same one who delivers cookies 24 hours a day to the dorms.
> They bake the cookies to order so they are still warm when they arrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like the one. These young ones are such entrepreneurs (sp?)!! Just like our Dave. And I believe The Lad has a business, also.
Click to expand...

His shoulders got too broad to climb up chimneys so he had to find something else!

Dave


----------



## KateB

So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
Dave
FireballDave (quote)


Oh, yes please! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

Just toast for me, please.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No thanks. Stick to your eggy soldiers.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same one who delivers cookies 24 hours a day to the dorms.
> They bake the cookies to order so they are still warm when they arrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like the one. These young ones are such entrepreneurs (sp?)!! Just like our Dave. And I believe The Lad has a business, also.
Click to expand...

When My sisters and I wanted extra spending money we would make candles to sell. Made a lot of money that way and mom would knit/crochet items for us to sell.


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

OK, they're really easy to prepare and there are quite a few variations, but this is my favourite.

*Devilled Kidneys on Toast*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs butter
4 lambs kidneys (about 8 oz/225g), trimmed and cut into chunks
1 tsp (5ml) Worcestershire sauce
1 dsp (10ml) tomato puree
1 dsp (10ml) lemon juice
1 dsp (10ml) wholegrain mustard
1 dsp (10ml) water
pinch paprika
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_To serve:_
2 thick slices white bread, toasted
1 tbs chopped fresh flatleaf parsley

*Method:*
Heat a frying pan until hot, add the butter and kidneys and fry until golden brown all over, about 3 to 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, thoroughly mix together the Worcestershire sauce, tomato puree, lemon juice, mustard, water and paprika.

Pour the mixture over the kidneys and stir well. Cook for a further 3 minutes, or until the kidneys are completely cooked through. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper.

_To serve:_ Top each slice of toast with kidneys and spoon the juices from the pan over them, garnish with flatleaf parsley.

Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. Stick to your eggy soldiers.
Click to expand...

Try it with mushrooms instead!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, they're really easy to prepare and there are quite a few variations, but this is my favourite.
> 
> *Devilled Kidneys on Toast*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 tbs butter
> 4 lambs kidneys (about 8 oz/225g), trimmed and cut into chunks
> 1 tsp (5ml) Worcestershire sauce
> 1 dsp (10ml) tomato puree
> 1 dsp (10ml) lemon juice
> 1 dsp (10ml) wholegrain mustard
> 1 dsp (10ml) water
> pinch paprika
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> _To serve:_
> 2 thick slices white bread, toasted
> 1 tbs chopped fresh flatleaf parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat a frying pan until hot, add the butter and kidneys and fry until golden brown all over, about 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, thoroughly mix together the Worcestershire sauce, tomato puree, lemon juice, mustard, water and paprika.
> 
> Pour the mixture over the kidneys and stir well. Cook for a further 3 minutes, or until the kidneys are completely cooked through. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
> 
> _To serve:_ Top each slice of toast with kidneys and spoon the juices from the pan over them, garnish with flatleaf parsley.
> 
> Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Bookmarked for when we butcher a lamb. Will try it with mushrooms as well.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, they're really easy to prepare and there are quite a few variations, but this is my favourite.
> 
> *Devilled Kidneys on Toast*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 tbs butter
> 4 lambs kidneys (about 8 oz/225g), trimmed and cut into chunks
> 1 tsp (5ml) Worcestershire sauce
> 1 dsp (10ml) tomato puree
> 1 dsp (10ml) lemon juice
> 1 dsp (10ml) wholegrain mustard
> 1 dsp (10ml) water
> pinch paprika
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> _To serve:_
> 2 thick slices white bread, toasted
> 1 tbs chopped fresh flatleaf parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat a frying pan until hot, add the butter and kidneys and fry until golden brown all over, about 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, thoroughly mix together the Worcestershire sauce, tomato puree, lemon juice, mustard, water and paprika.
> 
> Pour the mixture over the kidneys and stir well. Cook for a further 3 minutes, or until the kidneys are completely cooked through. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
> 
> _To serve:_ Top each slice of toast with kidneys and spoon the juices from the pan over them, garnish with flatleaf parsley.
> 
> Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well the sauce sounds delicous but could do without the kidneys or the mushrooms! I'm hard to please. Maybe I could poach an egg and put them on an English Muffin. Haven't left much of yours there but hey who cares?


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did get to a picture, clicked on it, something got put into one of the rectangles by Browse, but then I got a message saying it was an empty message. I guess I've made some progress even if I have not achieved my end.
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I don't have Picasa, but when I click Browse my photos in the computer come up, I click on the photo I want and then click Open rather than Save. Then the address for the picture goes in the short box and you can use the long box for captions.
Click to expand...

I'll be darned. When I added a caption it worked.


----------



## Edith M

You could me. When we farmed we always used the liver, kidneys, tongue and heart. We smoked the tongue. They are a little tricky to prepare but so worth the effort. Edith M


FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. Stick to your eggy soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try it with mushrooms instead!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't care for mushrooms either, especially cooked. Just have no taste I guess.


----------



## cmaliza

Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.

Enjoy!
Dave

I was just going to ask what might work instead of kidneys. Mushrooms sound good. I wonder about liver?
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

Worth the effort, thanks for persevering, the afghan is lovely!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Worth the effort, thanks for persevering, the afghan is lovely!
> 
> Dave


Thank you. My doctor retired and I wanted to thank her. Tried to remember what colors she wore since I really know little about her.


----------



## siouxann

What a beautiful afghan!


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> What a beautiful afghan!


Thank you. Encore yarn and Patons lace, doubled.


----------



## RookieRetiree

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the effort, thanks for persevering, the afghan is lovely!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My doctor retired and I wanted to thank her. Tried to remember what colors she wore since I really know little about her.
Click to expand...

That's quite a tribute to your doctor -- can't say that I'd even know if my dr. retired---I'd just find out the next time I called for an appointment and he wasn't there any longer.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Bookmarked for when we butcher a lamb. Will try it with mushrooms as well.


Devilled Kidneys is a very traditional breakfast dish dating back to mediaeval times, good for supper too!

Dave


----------



## mjs

For those of you across the pond and interested, I thought you might like to see this.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17431040


----------



## FireballDave

cmaliza said:


> Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> I was just going to ask what might work instead of kidneys. Mushrooms sound good. I wonder about liver?
> Carol (IL)


I've not tried it with liver, I like that pink with bacon and onions. If you coooked it quickly enough so it didn't go hard, I would think it should come out rather nice, I'll have to try it one day.

Dave


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the effort, thanks for persevering, the afghan is lovely!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My doctor retired and I wanted to thank her. Tried to remember what colors she wore since I really know little about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's quite a tribute to your doctor -- can't say that I'd even know if my dr. retired---I'd just find out the next time I called for an appointment and he wasn't there any longer.
Click to expand...

I've gone to this practice for several decades and a visit is almost always an hour. A big deal was always her sense of humor. She is a PA and was a nurse in Vietnam. But she is so smart and put her finger on the cause of a terrible mysterious side effect I was having. It has always been a pleasure to go. She is an older single woman in this area and I think sometimes our experience is a little different from others' and so I felt a bit of a relationship.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the effort, thanks for persevering, the afghan is lovely!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My doctor retired and I wanted to thank her. Tried to remember what colors she wore since I really know little about her.
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be appreciated, such a nice design.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the effort, thanks for persevering, the afghan is lovely!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My doctor retired and I wanted to thank her. Tried to remember what colors she wore since I really know little about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will be appreciated, such a nice design.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Center panels are Lion's Tree of life, which I thought would be suitable. I also discovered I need something interesting in the pattern when I'm doing a project this large and time-consuming.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> For those of you across the pond and interested, I thought you might like to see this.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17431040


Thanks for posting that. I watched it live on the news and thought she did very well on her first solo engagement, especially with all the tv and press watching so closely. It's certainly a good cause she's chosen to be patron of.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you across the pond and interested, I thought you might like to see this.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17431040
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I watched it live on the news and thought she did very well on her first solo engagement, especially with all the tv and press watching so closely. It's certainly a good cause she's chosen to be patron of.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I thought it was a very nice article. And whenever I see a picture from the wedding it makes me smile. I thought it such a nice occasion, and the dress was simply perfect.


----------



## ivyrain

cmaliza said:


> Sam....they are SO cute! How do you tell one from the others? I'm thinking you should pull a "George Foreman" and call them all "Blackie"!
> 
> Thanks for the updated photos.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


George Foreman calls all his kids "Blackie" ? LOL


----------



## ivyrain

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same one who delivers cookies 24 hours a day to the dorms.
> They bake the cookies to order so they are still warm when they arrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like the one. These young ones are such entrepreneurs (sp?)!! Just like our Dave. And I believe The Lad has a business, also.
Click to expand...

Tommy Hilfiger started his fortune by selling used Levi's from the trunck of his car in college.


----------



## ivyrain

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak and kidney pie. Now there's something I never had, have seen mentioned in books, and need to know about. Does it really have kidneys?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I don't eat it? Don't like the texture of the kidneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I cooked kidneys for the cats. Never ever again and surely don't want to try eating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother made kidney pie. She said you just put them on the stove and boil the pee out of them. Also used last broth for gravy. I never tasted it or the cow tongue, gizzards, liver, heart, testicles etc she favored. I stick to mostly the outer parts.
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. Stick to your eggy soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try it with mushrooms instead!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## pug retirement

KateB said:


> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> FireballDave (quote)
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:


Make that 2 for devilled kidneys and toast please. Pug


----------



## martin keith

Ivyrain that is funny. Thanks for a chuckle


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> FireballDave (quote)
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 2 for devilled kidneys and toast please. Pug
Click to expand...

I served up a pan for two here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-37.html#1246129

One of my favourites, sadly so few places have them on the breakfast menu these days. I did see a report on the news last week that offal sales are up this year, along with rabbit and game.

Dave


----------



## budasha

ivyrain said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam....they are SO cute! How do you tell one from the others? I'm thinking you should pull a "George Foreman" and call them all "Blackie"!
> 
> Thanks for the updated photos.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> George Foreman calls all his kids "Blackie" ? LOL
Click to expand...

I think he calls all his kids George :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I walked up to the little store (it's a couple miles round trip) to get some fruit and veggies since they always seem to have the best, and on the way back stopped at the little coffee shop. I put my cozy on the coffee cup while there, and now I have an order for some, they want me to make them several so they can sell them at their stores. 
YAY!!
Since it's supposed to storm tonight and tomorrow, it'll be perfect cozy knitting weather. 

I'd probably try the kidneys on toast, Mom used to cook beef tongue and heart for Dad when we were kids. The tongue made great sandwiches, sounds aweful but tasted great.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> I was just going to ask what might work instead of kidneys. Mushrooms sound good. I wonder about liver?
> Carol (IL)


Tofu might also work, just a thought.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I walked up to the little store (it's a couple miles round trip) to get some fruit and veggies since they always seem to have the best, and on the way back stopped at the little coffee shop. I put my cozy on the coffee cup while there, and now I have an order for some, they want me to make them several so they can sell them at their stores.
> YAY!!
> Since it's supposed to storm tonight and tomorrow, it'll be perfect cozy knitting weather.
> 
> I'd probably try the kidneys on toast, Mom used to cook beef tongue and heart for Dad when we were kids. The tongue made great sandwiches, sounds aweful but tasted great.


Congratulations! You never know when you're going to get lucky, hope you sell lots!

I love tongue sandwiches too, but I buy it from my local deli!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Do you ever eat chicken livers, Dave?


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Do you ever eat chicken livers, Dave?


Only as one of many ingredients in certain pates, but along with the rest of the giblets, they make excellent gravy. I don't believe in waste!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

The bits of chicken I don't want are made into stock, but I do admit to giving the livers to the dog.


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you across the pond and interested, I thought you might like to see this.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17431040
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I watched it live on the news and thought she did very well on her first solo engagement, especially with all the tv and press watching so closely. It's certainly a good cause she's chosen to be patron of.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a very nice article. And whenever I see a picture from the wedding it makes me smile. I thought it such a nice occasion, and the dress was simply perfect.
Click to expand...

Good article. I always enjoy reading about Kate.


----------



## RookieRetiree

ivyrain said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam....they are SO cute! How do you tell one from the others? I'm thinking you should pull a "George Foreman" and call them all "Blackie"!
> 
> Thanks for the updated photos.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> George Foreman calls all his kids "Blackie" ? LOL
Click to expand...

Aren't they all named George ?


----------



## DorisT

mjs, it was worth waiting while you learned how to post pictures. What a beautiful afghan!


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, they're really easy to prepare and there are quite a few variations, but this is my favourite.
> 
> *Devilled Kidneys on Toast*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 tbs butter
> 4 lambs kidneys (about 8 oz/225g), trimmed and cut into chunks
> 1 tsp (5ml) Worcestershire sauce
> 1 dsp (10ml) tomato puree
> 1 dsp (10ml) lemon juice
> 1 dsp (10ml) wholegrain mustard
> 1 dsp (10ml) water
> pinch paprika
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> _To serve:_
> 2 thick slices white bread, toasted
> 1 tbs chopped fresh flatleaf parsley
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat a frying pan until hot, add the butter and kidneys and fry until golden brown all over, about 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, thoroughly mix together the Worcestershire sauce, tomato puree, lemon juice, mustard, water and paprika.
> 
> Pour the mixture over the kidneys and stir well. Cook for a further 3 minutes, or until the kidneys are completely cooked through. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
> 
> _To serve:_ Top each slice of toast with kidneys and spoon the juices from the pan over them, garnish with flatleaf parsley.
> 
> Vegetarians and anyone who doesn't like kidneys, try the same sauce mixture with about five ounces (150g) of button mushrooms instead, that works too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, I love the taste of lamb/mutton but it is very hard to find here in the stores. Would veal kidney work and be just as tastey? I fell in love with a good steak and kidney pie years and years and years ago!!! It was delicious and I did not even need ketchup on it!! I did try making my own steak and kidney pie but I guess there must have been a "secret" ingredient that I left out. Do you have a recipe for one?


----------



## DorisT

ivyrain said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [When I was at Art School, I supplemented my grant by selling jars of marmalade and jam to my fellow students, did a roaring trade in it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Smart, Dave! Good idea! I've heard of a couple of female students who made fudge and sold it to the other students.
> 
> Did anyone in the U.S. see the news the other night about the student who graduated with a degree in chemistry? He started a cookie business and delivers them to the students, but he and his aide dress up like Secret Service agents with dark suits, hats, and dark glasses so no one knows who he is. They said his business is booming!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same one who delivers cookies 24 hours a day to the dorms.
> They bake the cookies to order so they are still warm when they arrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like the one. These young ones are such entrepreneurs (sp?)!! Just like our Dave. And I believe The Lad has a business, also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger started his fortune by selling used Levi's from the trunck of his car in college.
Click to expand...

No kidding? I've been using one of his purses, but the stitching on the handle is coming undone. Guess I need to make a trip to the shoemaker to have it repaired. I don't own any of his clothes, though.


----------



## wannabear

budasha said:


> Good article. I always enjoy reading about Kate.


She's a very attractive girl. I haven't heard her speak, though.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I love the taste of lamb/mutton but it is very hard to find here in the stores. Would veal kidney work and be just as tastey? I fell in love with a good steak and kidney pie years and years and years ago!!! It was delicious and I did not even need ketchup on it!! I did try making my own steak and kidney pie but I guess there must have been a "secret" ingredient that I left out. Do you have a recipe for one?


Vel or beef calf's kidney are ok, provided you cook them fast. They're one of those things you need to cook hot and fast, or slowly at a low temperature, anything in between and it comes out tougher than shoe leather! I personally prefer to braise veal kidneys in red wine with some shallots and mixed herbs.

Time is possibly the most important thing with steak and kidney pie, the filling needs to be cooked for a couple of hours before you put it into the pie. I'll type my receipt out and post it, together with steak and kidney pudding, on Friday. The kidney can be left out for a steak pie and there are a few other variations.

With the pies, once the filling has been cooked, it can be frozen in portions and used as required. I'll try to make it as 'pick & mix' as possible.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar
Click to expand...

 :-D oh, sam what beautiful babies you have.i could just hugg them to pieces.


----------



## wannabear

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great - i love the smell of lemons - always makes the house smell good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sam, I have a jar of the home made lemon cleaner on the website you suggested to me, a long time ago. I am most impressed with how it works, just chop up your lemon skins, after you have juiced them and store in white vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D oh, sam what beautiful babies you have.i could just hugg them to pieces.
Click to expand...

Those puppies look pretty big! Poor Hickory. I bet she doesn't want to do that again.


----------



## DorisT

Anyone for black bean soup? That's what we're having for dinner to go with leftover corned beef sandwiches on sourdough bread with Dijon mustard. Here's the recipe for the soup. I warn you, it doesn't look appetizing at all, but it tastes good and it's good for you.

Black Bean Soup

1/3 cup chopped onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 to 2 Tablespoons olive oil
2 cans (15 1/2 oz. each) black beans, undrained
1 cup water
1 chicken bouillon cube
1/2 cup cooked diced smoked ham*

Saute onion and garlic in oil in 3-quart heavy saucepan. Puree or mash contents of 1 can of black beans, and add to sauteed ingredients. Add remaining can of black beans, water, bouillon cube and ham. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes. If desired, add a dash of sherry before serving. A dollop of sour cream and chopped chives is good, too.

*I usually leave out the ham.

This recipe is from the label of Hanover brand black beans.

Mmmm! It smells sooo good! Love the smell of sauteed onion and garlic.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good article. I always enjoy reading about Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a very attractive girl. I haven't heard her speak, though.
Click to expand...

I think William picked a "very" attractive girl! Didn't her sister "steal" the show at the wedding?


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs, it was worth waiting while you learned how to post pictures. What a beautiful afghan!


Thank you. I picked on that one to see if I could do it. The situation of what comes up is very odd, so I'll have to see if I need to reorganize picasa.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Anyone for black bean soup? That's what we're having for dinner to go with leftover corned beef sandwiches on sourdough bread with Dijon mustard. Here's the recipe for the soup. I warn you, it doesn't look appetizing at all, but it tastes good and it's good for you.
> 
> Black Bean Soup
> 
> 1/3 cup chopped onion
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1 to 2 Tablespoons olive oil
> 2 cans (15 1/2 oz. each) black beans, undrained
> 1 cup water
> 1 chicken bouillon cube
> 1/2 cup cooked diced smoked ham*
> 
> Saute onion and garlic in oil in 3-quart heavy saucepan. Puree or mash contents of 1 can of black beans, and add to sauteed ingredients. Add remaining can of black beans, water, bouillon cube and ham. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes. If desired, add a dash of sherry before serving. A dollop of sour cream and chopped chives is good, too.
> 
> *I usually leave out the ham.
> 
> This recipe is from the label of Hanover brand black beans.
> 
> Mmmm! It smells sooo good! Love the smell of sauteed onion and garlic.


sounds like it could be tasty.


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I walked up to the little store (it's a couple miles round trip) to get some fruit and veggies since they always seem to have the best, and on the way back stopped at the little coffee shop. I put my cozy on the coffee cup while there, and now I have an order for some, they want me to make them several so they can sell them at their stores.
> YAY!!
> Since it's supposed to storm tonight and tomorrow, it'll be perfect cozy knitting weather.
> 
> I'd probably try the kidneys on toast, Mom used to cook beef tongue and heart for Dad when we were kids. The tongue made great sandwiches, sounds aweful but tasted great.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You never know when you're going to get lucky, hope you sell lots!
> 
> I love tongue sandwiches too, but I buy it from my local deli!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you, it's exciting. 
I also use the chicken and turkey gibblets in gravy, boil the neck for the dog.


----------



## pammie1234

So much going on! We are in for storms tonight; supposed to be severe. Maybe even a tornado. Hope if it comes, it will fly over my house!

It is a good thing that there are lots of food around since we all have varying tastes. I will be happy to give my servings of kidneys, tongue, and all other types of meat like that. I will eat some liver with onions, but never cook it. It is just a little gross for me. My GP used to cook calf's brains. It does look like scrambled eggs, and I did taste it, once, but I will also pass on that. Pig's feet, too. Calf's brains reminds me of the movie Giant; Elizabeth Taylor faints when she discovers they are serving brains! She was a delicate flower from the east! I'm a native Texan, but I guess basically a city slicket!


----------



## gingerwitch

Ah rabbit! A much overlooked delicacy here in the States, I'm sad to report. And while we're on the subject of things not to be found here, how about good old Stone's or Crabbie's ginger wine. I bet you have a few good receipts featuring that particular beverage. And, believe it or not, nobody knows how to make cider; here it's apple juice or, if you can find what is referred to as "hard" cider, some vile concoction of what is probably skins and cores left to rot on the factory floor.


FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> FireballDave (quote)
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 2 for devilled kidneys and toast please. Pug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I served up a pan for two here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-37.html#1246129
> 
> One of my favourites, sadly so few places have them on the breakfast menu these days. I did see a report on the news last week that offal sales are up this year, along with rabbit and game.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Althea

Hi, there. Dave, I hope you and the gannets enjoyed the Grand Prix and that your sleeping patterns have returned to normal now. Sam, those puppies are just gorgeous. Southern girl, from the names of your pets I take it that "To Kill a Mockingbird" is a favourite book/film of yours - mine too! Darowil, I'm with you: no kidneys or mushrooms for me, either. With the mushrooms, it's the slippery texture; with the kidneys, it's just the thought! It's 10.30 a.m. on Tuesday in Adelaide. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> Ah rabbit! A much overlooked delicacy here in the States, I'm sad to report. And while we're on the subject of things not to be found here, how about good old Stone's or Crabbie's ginger wine. I bet you have a few good receipts featuring that particular beverage. And, believe it or not, nobody knows how to make cider; here it's apple juice or, if you can find what is referred to as "hard" cider, some vile concoction of what is probably skins and cores left to rot on the factory floor.


There are some people on this side of the country who know how to make cider. Old-fashioned cider press and all.


----------



## flockie

RookieRetiree, I see Dave posted a link for the Kolacky recipe. Thanks Dave! 

Sam, the pups are so cute! Thanks for posting the pictures.

I've been busy working on the scarf for the swap and a potholder for another swap; so I haven't been online since yesterday. Jumped all the way from page 29 to page 41. So many conversations......

Dave, we don't like to waste any parts here either. My mom loves the neck and gizzard, dad loves the part that goes over the fence last, I get the heart, dad and I share the liver from both chickens and turkeys. Since we don't eat red meat, mostly poultry, pork and fish..... it's only when we go out for dinner that I will order liver and onions/bacon. Mom avoids it because of the cholesteral. 

I guess that's all the comments I have for now........


----------



## dandylion

Thanks Doris, I love the fact that you enhance canned beans in this recipe. - Double thanks! 
I, however, will be using the Indiana company, Hurst canned beans.  Just to be loyal 

Denver just signed Peyton Manning, we've lost a lot of my favorites on the Colts team. Those things, paired with my accident, has me in the dumps, HOWEVER =====

Dancing with the Stars premiers tonight, and The Voice is on at the same time, which is a new program for me, but after the super bowl, it was on and got me hooked. So I'll be able to watch one and record one for later.

Out comes the wine again, tonight. I loved how some of you joined me the other night. That WAS a Friday, though, so I may be on my own tonight. 
Everybody have a good Monday, night ! Sue/dandylion



DorisT said:


> Anyone for black bean soup? That's what we're having for dinner to go with leftover corned beef sandwiches on sourdough bread with Dijon mustard. Here's the recipe for the soup. I warn you, it doesn't look appetizing at all, but it tastes good and it's good for you.
> 
> Black Bean Soup
> 
> 1/3 cup chopped onion
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1 to 2 Tablespoons olive oil
> 2 cans (15 1/2 oz. each) black beans, undrained
> 1 cup water
> 1 chicken bouillon cube
> 1/2 cup cooked diced smoked ham*
> 
> Saute onion and garlic in oil in 3-quart heavy saucepan. Puree or mash contents of 1 can of black beans, and add to sauteed ingredients. Add remaining can of black beans, water, bouillon cube and ham. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes. If desired, add a dash of sherry before serving. A dollop of sour cream and chopped chives is good, too.
> 
> *I usually leave out the ham.
> 
> This recipe is from the label of Hanover brand black beans.
> 
> Mmmm! It smells sooo good! Love the smell of sauteed onion and garlic.


----------



## KatStabe

Kat, I went to the top of the page, clicked on"my bookmarks" and all I get is an ad that I can't get rid of. No place to save a page. What am I missing? 
Carol (IL)[/quote]

Carol, Now I really have no idea. That's the way I have been doing it and I just get the current page. The only other thing I'd know to try would be to copy and paste to a word document.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Thanks Doris, I love the fact that you enhance canned beans in this recipe. - Double thanks!
> I, however, will be using the Indiana company, Hurst canned beans.  Just to be loyal
> 
> Denver just signed Peyton Manning, we've lost a lot of my favorites on the Colts team. Those things, paired with my accident, has me in the dumps, HOWEVER =====
> 
> Dancing with the Stars premiers tonight, and The Voice is on at the same time, which is a new program for me, but after the super bowl, it was on and got me hooked. So I'll be able to watch one and record one for later.
> 
> Out comes the wine again, tonight. I loved how some of you joined me the other night. That WAS a Friday, though, so I may be on my own tonight.
> Everybody have a good Monday, night ! Sue/dandylion
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for black bean soup? That's what we're having for dinner to go with leftover corned beef sandwiches on sourdough bread with Dijon mustard. Here's the recipe for the soup. I warn you, it doesn't look appetizing at all, but it tastes good and it's good for you.
> 
> I will join you with the wine.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

KatStabe said:


> Kat, I went to the top of the page, clicked on"my bookmarks" and all I get is an ad that I can't get rid of. No place to save a page. What am I missing?
> Carol (IL)


Carol, Now I really have no idea. That's the way I have been doing it and I just get the current page. The only other thing I'd know to try would be to copy and paste to a word document.[/quote]

Have you bookmarked anything before?


----------



## dandylion

Yeah, Thanks Nana Carem. for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:

"May your happiest yesterdays,
Be your saddest tomorrows." 
Clink! Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doris, I love the fact that you enhance canned beans in this recipe. - Double thanks!
> I, however, will be using the Indiana company, Hurst canned beans.  Just to be loyal
> 
> Denver just signed Peyton Manning, we've lost a lot of my favorites on the Colts team. Those things, paired with my accident, has me in the dumps, HOWEVER =====
> 
> Dancing with the Stars premiers tonight, and The Voice is on at the same time, which is a new program for me, but after the super bowl, it was on and got me hooked. So I'll be able to watch one and record one for later.
> 
> Out comes the wine again, tonight. I loved how some of you joined me the other night. That WAS a Friday, though, so I may be on my own tonight.
> Everybody have a good Monday, night ! Sue/dandylion
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for black bean soup? That's what we're having for dinner to go with leftover corned beef sandwiches on sourdough bread with Dijon mustard. Here's the recipe for the soup. I warn you, it doesn't look appetizing at all, but it tastes good and it's good for you.
> 
> I will join you with the wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren


----------



## Marianne818

Dave ya did it again with the F1 cozy!! Gotta make this for my son, he'll love it!! 
Thank you,
Marianne


----------



## dandylion

Whoa! we could get drunk this way  I'm stopping with the toasts Sue



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Whoa! we could get drunk this way  I'm stopping with the toasts Sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a good idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

The setting sun brings Hobo and I to the TP. It was a little warmer today, but still quite windy.The only missed topic has been chocolate grasshoppers and ants, which I also avoid, and fried worms which I would leave for the work they accomplish in the garden. I am trying again the dishcloth, but having a tough go at the ctr. because of the noise level, making it difficult to keep track of the counted stitches. I have decided to use Lisa"s feather and fan scarf for the swap if I ever get the dishcloth finished. Tai chi tomorrow am, Thank goodness. Had to take a rest this weekend from activity due to unstable left knee and certainly need the motion once again. so long: 
marlark marge.


----------



## kac47874

dandylion said:


> Whoa! we could get drunk this way  I'm stopping with the toasts Sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll drink a toast to that!
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! we could get drunk this way  I'm stopping with the toasts Sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll drink a toast to that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :thumbup: :twisted: :lol: Spoken like a true Hoosier  Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## gingerwitch

In England, cider is an alcoholic drink distilled from apples and comparable to beer in alcohol content. I have tried commercial "hard " cider here and found it unpalatable. I've also pressed fresh apples to make cider the old-fashioned way here and that is absolutely delicious but it is only apple juice.


wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah rabbit! A much overlooked delicacy here in the States, I'm sad to report. And while we're on the subject of things not to be found here, how about good old Stone's or Crabbie's ginger wine. I bet you have a few good receipts featuring that particular beverage. And, believe it or not, nobody knows how to make cider; here it's apple juice or, if you can find what is referred to as "hard" cider, some vile concoction of what is probably skins and cores left to rot on the factory floor.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some people on this side of the country who know how to make cider. Old-fashioned cider press and all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wynn11

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Wynn11--you are a real trooper still knitting with all that going on with your hands. Mine got so bad I can not lift my left arm, so I had to stop until I get this nerve to settle down. Be careful and I am sure you are paseing yourself.


Ty, Carol. Pacing myself?? You've got to be kidding. lol I knit through it. I've gotton so much more stubborn that i used to be. Can't give in to it. wynn


----------



## DorisT

Sue, no problem with the brand of black beans for the soup. The recipe came from a Hanover can, but the ones I used tonight were Bush's Best and I like them better. John had two bowls with his sandwich and when I apologized for not having planned dessert, he said he was so full he didn't need any. The recipe serves 4 so we had enough left over for lunch tomorrow. Hope you try the recipe.


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> Sue, no problem with the brand of black beans for the soup. The recipe came from a Hanover can, but the ones I used tonight were Bush's Best and I like them better. John had two bowls with his sandwich and when I apologized for not having planned dessert, he said he was so full he didn't need any. The recipe serves 4 so we had enough left over for lunch tomorrow. Hope you try the recipe.


Doris, I definitely will try the recipe. Your story about John makes me think of my ex. who would rather have seconds or thrirds of the meal than to have a desert. In spite of all of his faults, he WAS a good, appreciatve "eater" . I was one to experiment with new recipes and my ex. always enjoyed trying out the meals. 
Hmmm. I must be getting soft to say something good about the man  Sue


----------



## carol's gifts

Sorry to not get back before now with the outcome of the Hockey Playoff results. The Icemen lost in overtime 2-1. They scored the first goal with 2:40 mins left to play. Then there were 40 secs left and the other team scored;bringing the game to a tie. They played 10min sudden death playoff and with 3.10 minutes left the other team scored. both teams played very hard-ice on the rink was so bad they had to switch the game to another rink for the third period. It wasn't much better. The winning puck seem to come out of nowhere. Most of the team were seniors who has played hockey all their years growing up. Very hard loss. Then just as we were nearing home my DH had an episode with his dementia. Ended up in the ER until 1:30 this morning. They gave him some benadryl to help calm him from the agigation. Friday night, Saturday, and Sunday night were 2-3 episodes. So needless to say I have not been on the computer. fell asleep in the recliner before 8:00 pm tonight. Woke up at 9:30pm. By the time I helped him to bed, let the dog out, guess what-I'm wide awake!! I will try to catch up on some of the teaparty. Will probably take me several days. So far tonight were OK.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Lisa Crafts 62-- Sorry to here about the little guy's pneumonia. That is really hard on a little one, it's hard on anyone at any age. Hope he is doing better now, and hte Dr. are giving him much guarded care.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Fireball Dave--what is a hagiologist? I looked it up in my handy dictionary, but it's not in it. I'd rather ask you than to google it!! Thanks - also on page 42 I commented about this past week end craziness!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Adorable Puppies ! What kind did you say they are?


----------



## iamsam

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Adorable Puppies ! What kind did you say they are?


carol - they are labradoddles - they are spending their first night outside tonight - it is going to be warm - i have the dog house there with a blanket in it if they want to go in there. don't know what hickory thinks about it - give my carpet a rest for one night. will bring them in tomorrow for a while - theywere four weeks old today - big puppies.

buying puppy chow tomorrow - they have been eating out of hickory's dish so guess it is time to get them some of their own.

sam


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( I too noticed it, don't mean to offend anyone-I thought it might be offensive to KP from both Ireland and UK. Sometimes it's best to let it go by. I felt bad for the title though. Of course I am a word person, and have been offend not only by others' words, but sometimes by what thye don't say. Let's all have a Brighter, Happy time together!


----------



## margewhaples

Oh! Sam How can you possibly leave the darlings out- I would worry all night. They are gorgeous and I'm sure quite a handful crawling all over the house. Did you name each one;
I gave my pups temp names to match their temperaments. I envy you the experience. I somehow thought that they would be much smaller. How much does Hickory weigh? They look like they could be 2-3 pounds already. I bet they eat you out of house and home. Hobo is adjusting well, but doesn't like it when I leave in the Am to go to sr. ctr. He's very good in the house and doesn't bother my yarn or things and doesn't pester me though he sometimes whines and I don't know what it is he wants. He follows me wherever I go in the house. He eats 2 x a day, but amts. which seem large for his size. Doesn't seem to know how to play with toys. Love him and I will be disappointed if anyone claims hem as he is quite affectionate. So long to all Marlark Marge.


----------



## Jilze

Beautiful work mjs ! I've looked at that Lion Brand pattern many times. I like your interpretation of it, with the colors, very nice. I felt it is a bit beyond my skill level so have been cautious to attempt it. I'd like to, though. Thank you for sharing your lovely work!


----------



## iamsam

they are in a fenced yard so they are not going anywhere - some have found the dog house and are piled together in there. no i have not named them - for the most part they are too hard to tell apart being all black. the few with some white marking i could name - just haven't. i do love holding and cuddling them - they weigh close to five pounds - four weeks old today.

they are beginning to play with one another - but still a pack mentality - they usually sleep all in a pile close to each other.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Oh! Sam How can you possibly leave the darlings out- I would worry all night. They are gorgeous and I'm sure quite a handful crawling all over the house. Did you name each one;
> I gave my pups temp names to match their temperaments. I envy you the experience. I somehow thought that they would be much smaller. How much does Hickory weigh? They look like they could be 2-3 pounds already. I bet they eat you out of house and home. Hobo is adjusting well, but doesn't like it when I leave in the Am to go to sr. ctr. He's very good in the house and doesn't bother my yarn or things and doesn't pester me though he sometimes whines and I don't know what it is he wants. He follows me wherever I go in the house. He eats 2 x a day, but amts. which seem large for his size. Doesn't seem to know how to play with toys. Love him and I will be disappointed if anyone claims hem as he is quite affectionate. So long to all Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Hi, there. Dave, I hope you and the gannets enjoyed the Grand Prix and that your sleeping patterns have returned to normal now. Sam, those puppies are just gorgeous. Southern girl, from the names of your pets I take it that "To Kill a Mockingbird" is a favourite book/film of yours - mine too! Darowil, I'm with you: no kidneys or mushrooms for me, either. With the mushrooms, it's the slippery texture; with the kidneys, it's just the thought! It's 10.30 a.m. on Tuesday in Adelaide. Hope everyone has a good week.


No kidneys or mushrooms Saturday then?
Texture for me with both- will eat a few mushrooms especially in a dish.
Going out to tea soon- after being woken by a mosqito at 2am I had little sleep. Therefore when I got home this afternoon I went off to sleep, when I woke it was too late to work out what to eat and go shopping (well I convinced myself it was anyway) and so I will do it tomorrow. My daughter turned up, had nothing organised for tea either so she is coming too. Curry night at the local pub.


----------



## darowil

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Fireball Dave--what is a hagiologist? I looked it up in my handy dictionary, but it's not in it. I'd rather ask you than to google it!! Thanks - also on page 42 I commented about this past week end craziness!!


Hagiology (sp?) is the study of saints- in this case related to St PAtrick who was being discussed because of the date. The patron saint of Ireland and the man credited with bringing Chrisitanity to Ireland. He used the shamrock to explain the trinity.


----------



## Poledra65

It's a very wet 2:30am here in Soggy San Antonio, lightening going crazy. Poor dog is a bit upset by it all, the big one, the little one is curled up under the covers quite content. The big guy doesn't whine or anything, just restless. So I guess it's time for a cuppa coffee and some TP.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Fireball Dave--what is a hagiologist? I looked it up in my handy dictionary, but it's not in it. I'd rather ask you than to google it!! Thanks - also on page 42 I commented about this past week end craziness!!


A _hagiologist_ is one who studies the lives and legends relating to saints, a _hagiology_ is a book which contains the history of one or more saints. I have a couple of references which I found useful when I was commissioned to photograph religious buildings, they are usually laden with references to the life of the dedicatee.

If you are interested in art and architecture on a general basis, by far the most useful 'crib sheet' is _Hall's Dictionary of Subjects and Symbols in Art_, a book worth having in your satchel when visiting virtually any religious or historic building, or art gallery. Universal literacy is a fairly modern phenomenon, for centuries stories were told pictorially. The main purpose of religious iconology is to educate, so you can work out the identity of a particular saint because they are almost invariably depicted with the thing with which their sanctity is associated, with Christian martyrs this is usually the instrument of their martyrdom. A mediaeval peasant would have had no difficulty in recognising a particular saint from the visual clues in a stained glass window, we have lost the knack of this since we can refer to texts.

This is where _Hall's_ comes in handy, it lists the symbols alphabetcally, so the story can be reconstructed. Most public libraries have a copy and it is never out of print. Having identified the individual, one can then turn to a more detailed work for more details. _Hall's_ also contains Classical and heraldic symbols, so you are covered for those as well.

It's worth leafing through, it could provide the inspiration you need to personalise an article for someone with the appropriate motifs.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Althea said:


> Hi, there. Dave, I hope you and the gannets enjoyed the Grand Prix and that your sleeping patterns have returned to normal now. Sam, those puppies are just gorgeous. Southern girl, from the names of your pets I take it that "To Kill a Mockingbird" is a favourite book/film of yours - mine too! Darowil, I'm with you: no kidneys or mushrooms for me, either. With the mushrooms, it's the slippery texture; with the kidneys, it's just the thought! It's 10.30 a.m. on Tuesday in Adelaide. Hope everyone has a good week.


Great race and I'm pretty happy about the result since McLaren is my local team and I've supported them since the 70s. I'm keeping my body-clock in another time zone, the circus is on its way to Kuala Lumpur for this weekend's race and they're eght hours ahead of the UK.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> RookieRetiree, I see Dave posted a link for the Kolacky recipe. Thanks Dave!
> 
> Sam, the pups are so cute! Thanks for posting the pictures.
> 
> I've been busy working on the scarf for the swap and a potholder for another swap; so I haven't been online since yesterday. Jumped all the way from page 29 to page 41. So many conversations......
> 
> Dave, we don't like to waste any parts here either. My mom loves the neck and gizzard, dad loves the part that goes over the fence last, I get the heart, dad and I share the liver from both chickens and turkeys. Since we don't eat red meat, mostly poultry, pork and fish..... it's only when we go out for dinner that I will order liver and onions/bacon. Mom avoids it because of the cholesteral.
> 
> I guess that's all the comments I have for now........


I hope you didn't mind me jumping in with the link, it's such a good receipt I thought others might be encouraged to try it for themselves.

I'll try anything once, I've found it can lead to some very pleasant discoveries!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> So much going on! We are in for storms tonight; supposed to be severe. Maybe even a tornado. Hope if it comes, it will fly over my house!
> 
> It is a good thing that there are lots of food around since we all have varying tastes. I will be happy to give my servings of kidneys, tongue, and all other types of meat like that. I will eat some liver with onions, but never cook it. It is just a little gross for me. My GP used to cook calf's brains. It does look like scrambled eggs, and I did taste it, once, but I will also pass on that. Pig's feet, too. Calf's brains reminds me of the movie Giant; Elizabeth Taylor faints when she discovers they are serving brains! She was a delicate flower from the east! I'm a native Texan, but I guess basically a city slicket!


I'm a bit of a _city slicker_ myself, but I love trying out new taste experiences!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Dave ya did it again with the F1 cozy!! Gotta make this for my son, he'll love it!!
> Thank you,
> Marianne


Thank you Marianne. Although I'll probably design a few race-specific cosies during the course of the season, I thought it might be nice to start the calendar with a basic cosy. Don't forget the little chocolate egg to go with it, petrolheads love chocolate!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave ya did it again with the F1 cozy!! Gotta make this for my son, he'll love it!!
> Thank you,
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marianne. Although I'll probably design a few race-specific cosies during the course of the season, I thought it might be nice to start the calendar with a basic cosy. Don't forget the little chocolate egg to go with it, petrolheads love chocolate!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I've already purchased his caramel filled chocolate eggs.. always get him 3... when he was little he'd always share one with me... 
My neighbors have a 17month son, with the warm weather he is out playing in the yard, so much fun to watch all his new discoveries. He has seen me sitting out knitting, last evening he came over looked at my work.. went off for a bit.. came back with 2 sticks and a rope.... so cute... I'm making him a few of your cozy patterns for Easter.
Marianne


----------



## cmaliza

This could all be taken the wrong way...don't. George Foreman called all his kids "George". 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Thanks, Poledra....that worked.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

wannabear said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, I went to the top of the page, clicked on"my bookmarks" and all I get is an ad that I can't get rid of. No place to save a page. What am I missing?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, Now I really have no idea. That's the way I have been doing it and I just get the current page. The only other thing I'd know to try would be to copy and paste to a word document.
Click to expand...

Have you bookmarked anything before?[/quote]

I've not book marked within the KP, but have tons of 'em on my computer in general. I don't understand why some people can bookmark a specific page in KP and others can not. Perhaps our different operating systems? I'm not that computer literate when it comes to these kinds of details. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave ya did it again with the F1 cozy!! Gotta make this for my son, he'll love it!!
> Thank you,
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marianne. Although I'll probably design a few race-specific cosies during the course of the season, I thought it might be nice to start the calendar with a basic cosy. Don't forget the little chocolate egg to go with it, petrolheads love chocolate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already purchased his caramel filled chocolate eggs.. always get him 3... when he was little he'd always share one with me...
> My neighbors have a 17month son, with the warm weather he is out playing in the yard, so much fun to watch all his new discoveries. He has seen me sitting out knitting, last evening he came over looked at my work.. went off for a bit.. came back with 2 sticks and a rope.... so cute... I'm making him a few of your cozy patterns for Easter.
> Marianne
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Get 'em started young, that's the trick of it!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> I've already purchased his caramel filled chocolate eggs.. always get him 3... when he was little he'd always share one with me...
> My neighbors have a 17month son, with the warm weather he is out playing in the yard, so much fun to watch all his new discoveries. He has seen me sitting out knitting, last evening he came over looked at my work.. went off for a bit.. came back with 2 sticks and a rope.... so cute... I'm making him a few of your cozy patterns for Easter.
> Marianne


What a smart little boy! I think you have a new student.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: darowil--Thanks for the information. That's why I love this site-we learn so much from others. Very interesting-now I have to find time to do more reading about it. Have a great day. My DH and I finally had a decent nights sleep. Of course he is still sleeping-I'm an early riser. As of late I have been a nightowl as well!!! Not good. i need my beauty rest!! :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Thank you sooo much for the information about Hall's Dictionary...That is so interesting!! I enjoy reading about history, people and places. I find this quite interesting. I had an older book of pictorial places of the Bible;most of it was pictures-now I know why! I must see if I can locate it again. My DH and I finally got a decent nights sleep. No episodes last evening. He is such a wonderful, pleasant person; I hate to see this come on him.


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Marianne818-That is so cute. Did he want you to show him how to knit. That is amazing! Your heart must have leaped with joy! I grew up in Augusta, Ga. and have visited the north Ga. region on several occasions. Beautiful area, and peaceful.Bless you for taking time with this young child. One of my favorite saying is "Time is never wasted on children--Children are wasted because time is not spent on them"! Bless you!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Thank you sooo much for the information about Hall's Dictionary...That is so interesting!! I enjoy reading about history, people and places. I find this quite interesting. I had an older book of pictorial places of the Bible;most of it was pictures-now I know why! I must see if I can locate it again. My DH and I finally got a decent nights sleep. No episodes last evening. He is such a wonderful, pleasant person; I hate to see this come on him.


Hall's is a seriously useful book. Test run it in your local library, flick to any page and start reading, I bet you'll be hooked!

I'm glad you had a quiet night, it must be very problematic, my thoughts are with you.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

It's 6:30 am and another whole nights sleep! Will wonders never cease. See what a good influence the tp is. It's almost time to get ready for Tai Chi. I'm hoping that I'll perform well this week as last week threw me into spasms. I finished, but haven't been able He doesn't care for it.
Some others have fallen away(.. it one way or other.He just doesn't mind if I do. Weakness due to the recurrring inflammation and necessary lapses prevents me from everyday practice,but as soon as possible I resume.SssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssFell asleep at the computer. Got to Go.I'm late. Will check in later. Marlark marge and Hobo.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> It's 6:30 am and another whole nights sleep! Will wonders never cease.  See what a good influence the tp is. It's almost time to get ready for Tai Chi. I'm hoping that I'll perform well this week as last week threw me into spasms. I finished, but haven't been able He doesn't care for it.
> Some others have fallen away(.. it one way or other.He just doesn't mind if I do. Weakness due to the recurrring inflammation and necessary lapses prevents me from everyday practice,but as soon as possible I resume.SssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssFell asleep at the computer. Got to Go.I'm late. Will check in later. Marlark marge and Hobo.


I think Hobo may have helped you out some!! It is well known that pet therapy really does work to bring down any stressors in someone's life. Congrats on getting those ZZZ's. :wink:


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Thank you sooo much for the information about Hall's Dictionary...That is so interesting!! I enjoy reading about history, people and places. I find this quite interesting. I had an older book of pictorial places of the Bible;most of it was pictures-now I know why! I must see if I can locate it again. My DH and I finally got a decent nights sleep. No episodes last evening. He is such a wonderful, pleasant person; I hate to see this come on him.
> 
> 
> 
> Hall's is a seriously useful book. Test run it in your local library, flick to any page and start reading, I bet you'll be hooked!
> 
> I'm glad you had a quiet night, it must be very problematic, my thoughts are with you.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I got a copy of it, and it is really interesting! Just open it anywhere and there is at least one entry of interest. Very much worth the money. My county library system did not have it, so I found it on Amazon.

:thumbup:


----------



## martin keith

gingerwitch; I have had some very tasty cider in N.Georgia, in the fall of the year when they pick the apples, around Helen.


----------



## mjs

Jilze said:


> Beautiful work mjs ! I've looked at that Lion Brand pattern many times. I like your interpretation of it, with the colors, very nice. I felt it is a bit beyond my skill level so have been cautious to attempt it. I'd like to, though. Thank you for sharing your lovely work!


Thank you. This is not a difficult pattern, but you do need to keep your wits about you. It took me ages to master what the individual symbols mean and I still have to look them up. A help is that all purl rows just follow with the stitch the knit row used. I'm using this in the afghan I'm currently doing and found, four inches later, that I went the wrong way on a cable. I decided no one else would notice and there was no way I was going to rip it out. I have about fifteen balls of yarn going, and another square with intarsia, so going back would be terribly complicated and time-consuming.


----------



## martin keith

Oops, question was already answered, sorry.


----------



## carol's gifts

Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:


----------



## siouxann

carol's gifts said:


> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:


I found it on Amazon.

For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
Click to expand...

I thought it must be some peculiarity of my computer that suddenly happened, but apparently it is the system.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it must be some peculiarity of my computer that suddenly happened, but apparently it is the system.
Click to expand...

It is the system that is doing this. It is only at the Tea Party on my computer 
that this is happening and not on other topics posted at KP. 
I have shut down and restarted the computer, 
run an anti-virus, etc. It is still happening. 
Haha, maybe it is making room for a really long list of ingredients in a recipe??? 
You can use the page across scroll bar at 
the bottom of the screen to read the complete messages.

I am clicking on the "enter button" on my keyboard after 
every few words to keep the message from running 
across the page.

I sent a PM to Administrator about this. Hopefully it can be fixed.


----------



## margewhaples

This AM as I was leaving to go to Tai Chi Hobo accidentally was let out in the front yard, He ran up the street and I could not call him back or run after him as the taxi was here. So I locked up and thought " He follows me around the house, maybe he'll come back home later. so I left and came back after class and found him curled up on the driveway, surveying all in his purview as if he owned the whole block to himself. He doesn't know the meaning of the word come or refuses to bend to it. I opened the door and left it open for a minute and in he trotted as if this was an every day affair. From hobo to monarch.

Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> This AM as I was leaving to go to Tai Chi Hobo accidentally was let out in the front yard, He ran up the street and I could not call him back or run after him as the taxi was here. So I locked up and thought " He follows me around the house, maybe he'll come back home later. so I left and came back after class and found him curled up on the driveway, surveying all in his purview as if he owned the whole block to himself. He doesn't know the meaning of the word come or refuses to bend to it. I opened the door and left it open for a minute and in he trotted as if this was an every day affair. From hobo to monarch.
> Marlark Marge.


  Marge, sounds like Hobo is not a hobo anymore. 
He is the king of your castle!! 
lol, and he knows where your castle is!!
Sounds like all is well with your world from this viewpoint!!


----------



## wannabear

The problem is a very long word in a comment above here, and I suppose the program is designed to not break up words. It should all be OK on the next page.


----------



## pug retirement

margewhaples said:


> This AM as I was leaving to go to Tai Chi Hobo accidentally was let out in the front yard, He ran up the street and I could not call him back or run after him as the taxi was here. So I locked up and thought " He follows me around the house, maybe he'll come back home later. so I left and came back after class and found him curled up on the driveway, surveying all in his purview as if he owned the whole block to himself. He doesn't know the meaning of the word come or refuses to bend to it. I opened the door and left it open for a minute and in he trotted as if this was an every day affair. From hobo to monarch.
> 
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## pug retirement

pug retirement said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> This AM as I was leaving to go to Tai Chi Hobo accidentally was let out in the front yard, He ran up the street and I could not call him back or run after him as the taxi was here. So I locked up and thought " He follows me around the house, maybe he'll come back home later. so I left and came back after class and found him curled up on the driveway, surveying all in his purview as if he owned the whole block to himself. He doesn't know the meaning of the word come or refuses to bend to it. I opened the door and left it open for a minute and in he trotted as if this was an every day affair. From hobo to monarch.
> 
> Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...

Sorry about the no Entry. Morning Dave. Morning all.

Looks to me as though that little dog has decided that he's going to be boss of your house. It didn't take him long to become the boss did it? But you love him.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> The problem is a very long word in a comment above here, and I suppose the program is designed to not break up words. It should all be OK on the next page.


that is really interesting


----------



## martin keith

Hobo is a good boy, I am glad he has found his castle and someone to serve his majisty.(L0L)Give us some photos.


----------



## flockie

kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! we could get drunk this way  I'm stopping with the toasts Sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll drink a toast to that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have a problem with having a glass of wine, especially red, great health benefits - but I don't recommend starting if you don't drink as a general rule. just saying..........
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree, I see Dave posted a link for the Kolacky recipe. Thanks Dave!
> 
> I hope you didn't mind me jumping in with the link, it's such a good receipt I thought others might be encouraged to try it for themselves.
> 
> I'll try anything once, I've found it can lead to some very pleasant discoveries!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, Dave. Glad you were online to respond. I don't know how to post a link..... so I would have done the dreaded copy and paste.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

Dave can you take files of knitting pattern links from an 
e-mail & save it to Evernote? 
Thanks Lisa


----------



## pammie1234

Lots of rain last night and today. I hope it helps the plants and the lakes. We really needed a good rain. I am so thankful that we finally got a good one.

No news here today. I stayed up late last night watching the Mavericks. They won, and now seem to be playing much better now. 

Only 8 more days for this sub job. I will be glad to have some time off. I will miss being with my friends and some of the students, but getting up everyday is not a lot of fun, especially with the time change and the rain this morning. It doesn't get light until after 7:30. I don't like getting up in the dark!


----------



## NanaCaren

This is How it was written for me

Ben's Breakfast Pizza (deep dish)

1 package ready made crescent roll dough
6 eggs better make sure they're large
1/4 cup milk 
3 slices bacon cooked and crumbled
1/2 small green pepper diced yuck I don't like them (Ben)
2 breakfast sausage patties Granny had 2 of those sandwich ones, she took them and and let me use them. We cooked and crumbled them
1/2 tsp prepared horse radish (Nana that isn't enough)
you put 8 shakes Mrs. Dash
6 slices of smoked provolone cheese
3 ounces of shredded orange cheese the one that has a bite (extra sharp)

You will need a 10 inch pie plate and a bowl to mix the eggs, milk, horseradish and Mrs. Dash in.

turn on your heat oven to 350 F/ 180 C 

Arrange the crescent rolls so they are like a pie crust in the pan. Next put all of your chopped vegetables and meat into the pie plate.
Mix up your eggs and stuff, (eggs,milk,horseradish & Mrs.Dash)
Now put the provolone cheese on top of the meat and veggies.
Next very carefully pour the eggs over everything. 
Now sprinkle the grated cheese over it. 
Next I need help to put into the oven. Careful not to spill it. Maybe we should put it on a cookie sheet. 
Bake it for 25 or 30 minutes. 
Hope I didn't forget anything Nana. 
From Ben Hope you still like it.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! we could get drunk this way  I'm stopping with the toasts Sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Thanks for joining me. Here's my favorite toast for you:
> 
> "May your happiest yesterdays,
> Be your saddest tomorrows."
> Clink! Sue/d
> 
> To enjoying everyday to it's fullest,
> my you always be surrounded by friends.
> Clink! Caren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll drink a toast to that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have a problem with having a glass of wine, especially red, great health benefits - but I don't recommend starting if you don't drink as a general rule. just saying..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a glass of red wine nearly everyday, for the health benefits.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

Caren, that recipe is so well written by your grandson. I wouldn't change a word of it. The shopping list this week will have the ingredients on it.

BTW, how old is he?


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren, that recipe is so well written by your grandson. I wouldn't change a word of it. The shopping list this week will have the ingredients on it.
> 
> BTW, how old is he?


I changed a bit like spelling mistakes but kept the rest the same.

He is 10 and such a helper. His 2 little brothers (6 & 4 1/2) were right in the kitchen with us. #1 daughter, (we call her E ) is doing a good job with them. When she was 10 she cooked our Thanksgiving Dinner by herself while I was at work. I only had to make the gravy when I got home.


----------



## FireballDave

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave can you take files of knitting pattern links from an
> e-mail & save it to Evernote?
> Thanks Lisa


I generally open the file and clip it into a new note. I've just emailed my account a couple of files as attachments, an _OpenOffice_ .odt document and a PDF file. Both arrived with a little page turning device in the top right-hand corner of the first page; that's handy, it'll save a fair bit of time!

I also use it to save URLs from websites, they're an option when you right-click on something.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This is How it was written for me
> 
> Ben's Breakfast Pizza (deep dish)
> 
> 1 package ready made crescent roll dough
> 6 eggs better make sure they're large
> 1/4 cup milk
> 3 slices bacon cooked and crumbled
> 1/2 small green pepper diced yuck I don't like them (Ben)
> 2 breakfast sausage patties Granny had 2 of those sandwich ones, she took them and and let me use them. We cooked and crumbled them
> 1/2 tsp prepared horse radish (Nana that isn't enough)
> you put 8 shakes Mrs. Dash
> 6 slices of smoked provolone cheese
> 3 ounces of shredded orange cheese the one that has a bite (extra sharp)
> 
> You will need a 10 inch pie plate and a bowl to mix the eggs, milk, horseradish and Mrs. Dash in.
> 
> turn on your heat oven to 350 F/ 180 C
> 
> Arrange the crescent rolls so they are like a pie crust in the pan. Next put all of your chopped vegetables and meat into the pie plate.
> Mix up your eggs and stuff, (eggs,milk,horseradish & Mrs.Dash)
> Now put the provolone cheese on top of the meat and veggies.
> Next very carefully pour the eggs over everything.
> Now sprinkle the grated cheese over it.
> Next I need help to put into the oven. Careful not to spill it. Maybe we should put it on a cookie sheet.
> Bake it for 25 or 30 minutes.
> Hope I didn't forget anything Nana.
> From Ben Hope you still like it.


I love that receipt, reading just made me smile and chuckle, and today I could use a smile and a chuckle or two.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, that recipe is so well written by your grandson. I wouldn't change a word of it. The shopping list this week will have the ingredients on it.
> 
> BTW, how old is he?
> 
> 
> 
> I changed a bit like spelling mistakes but kept the rest the same.
> 
> He is 10 and such a helper. His 2 little brothers (6 & 4 1/2) were right in the kitchen with us. #1 daughter, (we call her E ) is doing a good job with them. When she was 10 she cooked our Thanksgiving Dinner by herself while I was at work. I only had to make the gravy when I got home.
Click to expand...

Thank you Nana Caren, that is one of the delights of a receipt- it reminds you of the chef, and the occassion!!

p.s., am not sure what Mrs Dash is? would it be like Worcestershire sauce?


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> This is How it was written for me
> 
> Ben's Breakfast Pizza (deep dish)
> 
> 1 package ready made crescent roll dough
> 6 eggs better make sure they're large
> 1/4 cup milk
> 3 slices bacon cooked and crumbled
> 1/2 small green pepper diced yuck I don't like them (Ben)
> 2 breakfast sausage patties Granny had 2 of those sandwich ones, she took them and and let me use them. We cooked and crumbled them
> 1/2 tsp prepared horse radish (Nana that isn't enough)
> you put 8 shakes Mrs. Dash
> 6 slices of smoked provolone cheese
> 3 ounces of shredded orange cheese the one that has a bite (extra sharp)
> 
> You will need a 10 inch pie plate and a bowl to mix the eggs, milk, horseradish and Mrs. Dash in.
> 
> turn on your heat oven to 350 F/ 180 C
> 
> Arrange the crescent rolls so they are like a pie crust in the pan. Next put all of your chopped vegetables and meat into the pie plate.
> Mix up your eggs and stuff, (eggs,milk,horseradish & Mrs.Dash)
> Now put the provolone cheese on top of the meat and veggies.
> Next very carefully pour the eggs over everything.
> Now sprinkle the grated cheese over it.
> Next I need help to put into the oven. Careful not to spill it. Maybe we should put it on a cookie sheet.
> Bake it for 25 or 30 minutes.
> Hope I didn't forget anything Nana.
> From Ben Hope you still like it.


Thanks Ben, you're welcome in my kitchen any time!

One question though, what's Mrs. Dash?

I'm not keen on green peppers either, they really don't agree with me, I'll use red instead!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

I love that receipt, reading just made me smile and chuckle, and today I could use a smile and a chuckle or two. [/quote]

I'm glad to hear it made you smile.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, that recipe is so well written by your grandson. I wouldn't change a word of it. The shopping list this week will have the ingredients on it.
> 
> BTW, how old is he?
> 
> 
> 
> I changed a bit like spelling mistakes but kept the rest the same.
> 
> He is 10 and such a helper. His 2 little brothers (6 & 4 1/2) were right in the kitchen with us. #1 daughter, (we call her E ) is doing a good job with them. When she was 10 she cooked our Thanksgiving Dinner by herself while I was at work. I only had to make the gravy when I got home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Nana Caren, that is one of the delights of a receipt- it reminds you of the chef, and the occassion!!
> 
> p.s., am not sure what Mrs Dash is? would it be like Worcestershire sauce?
Click to expand...

It is a powder herb & spice mixture. If you can get lemon pepper that will work.


----------



## budasha

siouxann said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
Click to expand...

Mine has just done the same thing and I've been sitting here wondering what happened.

Whoa - now it's back to normal - weird :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks Ben, you're welcome in my kitchen any time!

One question though, what's Mrs. Dash?

I'm not keen on green peppers either, they really don't agree with me, I'll use red instead!

Dave[/quote]

Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is How it was written for me
> 
> Ben's Breakfast Pizza (deep dish)
> 
> 1 package ready made crescent roll dough
> 6 eggs better make sure they're large
> 1/4 cup milk
> 3 slices bacon cooked and crumbled
> 1/2 small green pepper diced yuck I don't like them (Ben)
> 2 breakfast sausage patties Granny had 2 of those sandwich ones, she took them and and let me use them. We cooked and crumbled them
> 1/2 tsp prepared horse radish (Nana that isn't enough)
> you put 8 shakes Mrs. Dash
> 6 slices of smoked provolone cheese
> 3 ounces of shredded orange cheese the one that has a bite (extra sharp)
> 
> You will need a 10 inch pie plate and a bowl to mix the eggs, milk, horseradish and Mrs. Dash in.
> 
> turn on your heat oven to 350 F/ 180 C
> 
> Arrange the crescent rolls so they are like a pie crust in the pan. Next put all of your chopped vegetables and meat into the pie plate.
> Mix up your eggs and stuff, (eggs,milk,horseradish & Mrs.Dash)
> Now put the provolone cheese on top of the meat and veggies.
> Next very carefully pour the eggs over everything.
> Now sprinkle the grated cheese over it.
> Next I need help to put into the oven. Careful not to spill it. Maybe we should put it on a cookie sheet.
> Bake it for 25 or 30 minutes.
> Hope I didn't forget anything Nana.
> From Ben Hope you still like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ben, you're welcome in my kitchen any time!
> 
> One question though, what's Mrs. Dash?
> 
> I'm not keen on green peppers either, they really don't agree with me, I'll use red instead!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mrs. Dash can be bought at amazon. Here is the website for it.
http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Dash-Original-Seasoning-Blend-6-75/dp/B000QV5198


----------



## Lurker 2

We do have a locally produced Lemon Pepper, but thanks for the link. I am saving up to place an order!


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> This is How it was written for me
> 
> Ben's Breakfast Pizza (deep dish)
> 
> 1 package ready made crescent roll dough
> 6 eggs better make sure they're large
> 1/4 cup milk
> 3 slices bacon cooked and crumbled
> 1/2 small green pepper diced yuck I don't like them (Ben)
> 2 breakfast sausage patties Granny had 2 of those sandwich ones, she took them and and let me use them. We cooked and crumbled them
> 1/2 tsp prepared horse radish (Nana that isn't enough)
> you put 8 shakes Mrs. Dash
> 6 slices of smoked provolone cheese
> 3 ounces of shredded orange cheese the one that has a bite (extra sharp)
> 
> You will need a 10 inch pie plate and a bowl to mix the eggs, milk, horseradish and Mrs. Dash in.
> 
> turn on your heat oven to 350 F/ 180 C
> 
> Arrange the crescent rolls so they are like a pie crust in the pan. Next put all of your chopped vegetables and meat into the pie plate.
> Mix up your eggs and stuff, (eggs,milk,horseradish & Mrs.Dash)
> Now put the provolone cheese on top of the meat and veggies.
> Next very carefully pour the eggs over everything.
> Now sprinkle the grated cheese over it.
> Next I need help to put into the oven. Careful not to spill it. Maybe we should put it on a cookie sheet.
> Bake it for 25 or 30 minutes.
> Hope I didn't forget anything Nana.
> From Ben Hope you still like it.


I've had a dish very similar to this --- very good.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.


I have something similar, I'll use that.

Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren, Give a huge thank-you to Ben. What makes it special is that he is 10! That is so cute!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> NanaCaren, Give a huge thank-you to Ben. What makes it special is that he is 10! That is so cute!


I love cooking with the grandchildren, especially when they offer a recipe to help out. It will be a special memory for all. This is the first time he has wanted to cook for everyone. I really didn't get to help a lot, mostly supervise. We even had mock shamrock shakes.


----------



## FireballDave

Thanks for the links to the spice mix, I haven't seen it in the UK, but similar mixes are under other names.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

I know it's time to turn in when I just did the same row backwards three times. Working on a chart, maybe it's the knitting and reading at the same time. No it's allergy season.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I know it's time to turn in when I just did the same row backwards three times. Working on a chart, maybe it's the knitting and reading at the same time. No it's allergy season.


I must stop playing with the yarn I bought to-day too, just looked at the clock and it's 1:30a.m. in London!

I'm suffering with the tree pollen at the moment, it's at its worst when the temperature changes, plummeted from 17degC to 2degC this evening!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

There are also some small local operations here in Oregon which are beginning to produce 'craft' ciders just as they do the 'craft' beer, but very few markets carry them as its a speciality and quite expensive. I haven't had a chance to taste any yet; my experience has been with the brand "Hornsby's" which is available in most grocery stores, and I can't stomach it at all.


martin keith said:


> gingerwitch; I have had some very tasty cider in N.Georgia, in the fall of the year when they pick the apples, around Helen.


----------



## Marianne818

martin keith said:


> gingerwitch; I have had some very tasty cider in N.Georgia, in the fall of the year when they pick the apples, around Helen.


LOL... I live just a few miles from Helen, GA, love it here and yes, apple season is awesome here! 
Marianne 818


----------



## martin keith

gingerwitch said:


> There are also some small local operations here in Oregon which are beginning to produce 'craft' ciders just as they do the 'craft' beer, but very few markets carry them as its a speciality and quite expensive. I haven't had a chance to taste any yet; my experience has been with the brand "Hornsby's" which is available in most grocery stores, and I can't stomach it at all.
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch; I have had some very tasty cider in N.Georgia, in the fall of the year when they pick the apples, around Helen.
Click to expand...

Maybe we should get some of the cider from N.Georgia, and since we are already in the mountains get us some moonshine to mix with it, and after a couple of sips you will forget all about the taste. (LOL)


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
Click to expand...

I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.


----------



## gingerwitch

Hey,that just might work!!


martin keith said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are also some small local operations here in Oregon which are beginning to produce 'craft' ciders just as they do the 'craft' beer, but very few markets carry them as its a speciality and quite expensive. I haven't had a chance to taste any yet; my experience has been with the brand "Hornsby's" which is available in most grocery stores, and I can't stomach it at all.
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch; I have had some very tasty cider in N.Georgia, in the fall of the year when they pick the apples, around Helen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we should get some of the cider from N.Georgia, and since we are already in the mountains get us some moonshine to mix with it, and after a couple of sips you will forget all about the taste. (LOL)
Click to expand...


----------



## kac47874

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it must be some peculiarity of my computer that suddenly happened, but apparently it is the system.
Click to expand...

mine too!!!

kathy


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.
Click to expand...

Different varieties have slightly different flavours and levels of sweetness. Green peppers are the least sweet and are more likely to cause indigestion than red, orange or yellow varieties, I try to avoid them.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different varieties have slightly different flavours and levels of sweetness. Green peppers are the least sweet and are more likely to cause indigestion than red, orange or yellow varieties, I try to avoid them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hmmmm guess I'll skip the green peppers for the garden, will plant the yellow, orange and red varieties instead. Thanks for the tip Dave!!
Marianne818


----------



## kac47874

Love the packages of the yellow, red and orange mini peppers we can get here... yes, these colors are much sweeter than the green. 

kathy


----------



## mjs

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different varieties have slightly different flavours and levels of sweetness. Green peppers are the least sweet and are more likely to cause indigestion than red, orange or yellow varieties, I try to avoid them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm guess I'll skip the green peppers for the garden, will plant the yellow, orange and red varieties instead. Thanks for the tip Dave!!
> Marianne818
Click to expand...

But don't the green become red?


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different varieties have slightly different flavours and levels of sweetness. Green peppers are the least sweet and are more likely to cause indigestion than red, orange or yellow varieties, I try to avoid them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm guess I'll skip the green peppers for the garden, will plant the yellow, orange and red varieties instead. Thanks for the tip Dave!!
> Marianne818
Click to expand...

They don't affect everyone, but quite a few people find substituting green peppers for one of the other varieties helps considerably.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Heading to bed early. Dave, I'm usually a night owl and love staying up and knitting!


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> But don't the green become red?


Some green peppers are unripe red peppers, they're even worse with me, others are a specific variety that will only go a sort of greenish orange when they're over-ripe.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Heading to bed early. Dave, I'm usually a night owl and love staying up and knitting!


Me too, I've finished the piece I was working on.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818--Been to Helen, Ga. many times. Just love it! Anyone out there looking for a great place to vacation-the norht Georgia mountains is a great place to go. Does the restaurant that serves bowls of food on the table still exist? For the life of me i can't recall the name of it. seems like it is T--------House. It is somewhere around Helen or Cleveland, or Taledonga(sp). You must feel like you are in heaven!!! :lol:


----------



## margewhaples

It is 10:53 here on the Pacific coast. I am once again cold.
Hobo and I are ready to turn in in spite of the fact that I slept the entire day. The breakfast pizza really looks like a delicious dish. I love egg dishes. 
Many years ago my Mom had a garden and every year she planted one plant of red peppers for me. Years later I mentioned this to a friend of mine who insisted that it was a green pepper that hadn't ripened. I insisted that the red pepper never was green. Some years later she sent me a packet of the red pepper seed she had found. They are much milder and sweeter and as you say defy indigestion while still giving flavor to the dish. But most of all I like them raw. or as veg dip with peanut butter. They are a variety of pimento.
Try them you'll like them. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

Since we're talking about peppers, I thought it would be a good idea to re-post this receipt, it's the only time I use green peppers without worrying, I think the vinegar and the high temperature tames them!

*Sweet Chilli Pepper Jelly

Ingredients:*
5 large peppers (3 red, 1 orange and 1 green is a good combination)
3 oz (85g) medium red chillis
4 fl. oz (115ml) water
16 fl. oz (15 US fl. oz/450ml) white wine or cider vinegar
1 kg bag (2lbs 3oz) jam sugar (with added pectin)

*Method:*
Wash the peppers and chillis, remove the seeds and gills and cut into rough chunks.

Place two-thirds of the peppers with a little of the vinegar in a food processor and pulse until finely chopped, but not pulped, pour into a stainless steel saucepan. Put the remaining peppers and the chillis into the processor with the water and process to a fine pulp, add this to the pan with the rest of the vinegar.

Slowly bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the heat and simmer gently for 10 minutes.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil.

Boil hard for 4 minutes.

Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly before bottling and closing in your preferred manner.

_*Notes:* 
I prefer to use Kentish cider vinegar, but good white wine vinegar comes a very close second.

In the UK you can buy special jam sugar with added pectin, if this isn't available, use ordinary granulated sugar and a pectin extract like 'Certo' and follow their guidlines for quantity and use._

This goes with burgers, sausages, grilled white fish, Southern-style chicken, cheeses, cold meats and more. It's a really quick make and will keep for months, not that it'll last that long!

NanaCaren, try this out on Ben with my compliments, he'll have a whole new attitude to peppers, it goes with pizza too!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's time to turn in when I just did the same row backwards three times. Working on a chart, maybe it's the knitting and reading at the same time. No it's allergy season.
> 
> 
> 
> I must stop playing with the yarn I bought to-day too, just looked at the clock and it's 1:30a.m. in London!
> 
> I'm suffering with the tree pollen at the moment, it's at its worst when the temperature changes, plummeted from 17degC to 2degC this evening!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The temperature change doesn't help much either. We went from 82degF to 51degF. Makes for a nice morning temperature when the teens leave for the bus.


----------



## jmai5421

gingerwitch said:


> Ah rabbit! A much overlooked delicacy here in the States, I'm sad to report. And while we're on the subject of things not to be found here, how about good old Stone's or Crabbie's ginger wine. I bet you have a few good receipts featuring that particular beverage. And, believe it or not, nobody knows how to make cider; here it's apple juice or, if you can find what is referred to as "hard" cider, some vile concoction of what is probably skins and cores left to rot on the factory floor.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I couldn't tempt you with devilled kidneys on toast for breakfast then?
> Dave
> FireballDave (quote)
> 
> Oh, yes please! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 2 for devilled kidneys and toast please. Pug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I served up a pan for two here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-37.html#1246129
> 
> One of my favourites, sadly so few places have them on the breakfast menu these days. I did see a report on the news last week that offal sales are up this year, along with rabbit and game.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Apple cider, I love it. My grandfather had an apple orchard and a hand cider press. We used to drink it all the time. if you go to our local apple orchards you can buy it. I also believe one of our grocery stores sells hand pressed cider. It is so much better than the commercial variety on the shelves. It is all in season though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.
Click to expand...

I have problems with green peppers sometimes too - a can of green chillies can be substituted as well - a little extra heat and flavor. Please share any more recipes from this 10 year old-- I think he has cooking talent. My 3 yr. old grandson and I already mix pancakes, brownies, chocolate chip cookies together -- think I'll try some custom pizzas together for dinner tonight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> Since we're talking about peppers, I thought it would be a good idea to re-post this receipt, it's the only time I use green peppers without worrying, I think the vinegar and the high temperature tames them!
> 
> *Sweet Chilli Pepper Jelly
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 5 large peppers (3 red, 1 orange and 1 green is a good combination)
> 3 oz (85g) medium red chillis
> 4 fl. oz (115ml) water
> 16 fl. oz (15 US fl. oz/450ml) white wine or cider vinegar
> 1 kg bag (2lbs 3oz) jam sugar (with added pectin)
> 
> *Method:*
> Wash the peppers and chillis, remove the seeds and gills and cut into rough chunks.
> 
> Place two-thirds of the peppers with a little of the vinegar in a food processor and pulse until finely chopped, but not pulped, pour into a stainless steel saucepan. Put the remaining peppers and the chillis into the processor with the water and process to a fine pulp, add this to the pan with the rest of the vinegar.
> 
> Slowly bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the heat and simmer gently for 10 minutes.
> 
> Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil.
> 
> Boil hard for 4 minutes.
> 
> Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly before bottling and closing in your preferred manner.
> 
> _*Notes:*
> I prefer to use Kentish cider vinegar, but good white wine vinegar comes a very close second.
> 
> In the UK you can buy special jam sugar with added pectin, if this isn't available, use ordinary granulated sugar and a pectin extract like 'Certo' and follow their guidlines for quantity and use._
> 
> This goes with burgers, sausages, grilled white fish, Southern-style chicken, cheeses, cold meats and more. It's a really quick make and will keep for months, not that it'll last that long!
> 
> NanaCaren, try this out on Ben with my compliments, he'll have a whole new attitude to peppers, it goes with pizza too!
> 
> Dave


My FIL is a pepper nut - he grows at least 5 varieties and likes the Hungarian pepper the best -- I think I'll share this recipe with him for his 90th and plan on making this with him when the crop comes in. He also grows tomatoes and makes his own tomato sauce and juice....hope I'm as active as he is at that age. We're planning a big birthday celebration in May.

I can't wait to have this as one of my cooking staples - I'm sure I'll use it a lot. My latest fad is putting jalepenos in with my jellies - I'm currently hooked on a peach and jalepeno version - will dice the jalepenos next time, but it sure is good with cream cheese on bagels....yum.


----------



## NanaCaren

This goes with burgers, sausages, grilled white fish, Southern-style chicken, cheeses, cold meats and more. It's a really quick make and will keep for months, not that it'll last that long!

NanaCaren, try this out on Ben with my compliments, he'll have a whole new attitude to peppers, it goes with pizza too!

Dave[/quote]

I will be sure to have him try this. It will be made with some of the peppers from the garden. I grow several varieties of peppers. One year the Scotch Bonnets were especially hot. The #4 daughter was eating them straight from the bush. Last year we got a bushel & a half of hot cherry peppers and jalapeño.


----------



## NanaCaren

I have problems with green peppers sometimes too - a can of green chillies can be substituted as well - a little extra heat and flavor. Please share any more recipes from this 10 year old-- I think he has cooking talent. My 3 yr. old grandson and I already mix pancakes, brownies, chocolate chip cookies together -- think I'll try some custom pizzas together for dinner tonight. Thanks for sharing.[/quote]

Those would be good in this. Thanks for the suggestion. Starting them out at young age is the best thing to do.


----------



## Southern Gal

Althea said:


> Hi, there. Dave, I hope you and the gannets enjoyed the Grand Prix and that your sleeping patterns have returned to normal now. Sam, those puppies are just gorgeous. Southern girl, from the names of your pets I take it that "To Kill a Mockingbird" is a favourite book/film of yours - mine too! Darowil, I'm with you: no kidneys or mushrooms for me, either. With the mushrooms, it's the slippery texture; with the kidneys, it's just the thought! It's 10.30 a.m. on Tuesday in Adelaide. Hope everyone has a good week.


yes, i love love love "To Kill a Mockingbird" its truly a classic and i see it several times a yr. and never grow tired of it.
i am trying to skip the body parts recipes and conversation to each their own, but its early morn, and its a gaggie conversation to me. such a dreary day here, rain and storms and we have a funeral to go to today. everyone have a good wk, and sam your puppies are so chubby and healthy looking, i love to watch and play with puppies.


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it must be some peculiarity of my computer that suddenly happened, but apparently it is the system.
Click to expand...

I thought it was my computer being silly.
Yesterday I suddenly realised that I hadn't had any links to the TP for a about a day but once I found out where I had been I only missed about 5 pages. No idea why I didn' t get them. Happened once before too, still get the other stuff so its not that I've been 'naughty'.


----------



## DorisT

kac47874 said:


> Love the packages of the yellow, red and orange mini peppers we can get here... yes, these colors are much sweeter than the green.
> 
> kathy


Kathy, I saw packages of those at Costco, but didn't buy any. Do you use them in recipes the same way you'd use the larger ones?


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the packages of the yellow, red and orange mini peppers we can get here... yes, these colors are much sweeter than the green.
> 
> kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy, I saw packages of those at Costco, but didn't buy any. Do you use them in recipes the same way you'd use the larger ones?
Click to expand...

We buy those in the winter, perfect serving size. You don't have half peppers in the refrigerator. They are also great for stuffing.


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> Marianne818--Been to Helen, Ga. many times. Just love it! Anyone out there looking for a great place to vacation-the norht Georgia mountains is a great place to go. Does the restaurant that serves bowls of food on the table still exist? For the life of me i can't recall the name of it. seems like it is T--------House. It is somewhere around Helen or Cleveland, or Taledonga(sp). You must feel like you are in heaven!!! :lol:


Sorry but that restaurant is now a Western Sizzlin, it's been so crowded that on the rare nights I do have a chance to get out.. has been an hour wait. LOL... but it's like that here, something new or something re opens and everyone comes. 
I do feel like I'm in heaven, so grateful that I had the opportunity to live here. All the trees are in bloom, which makes it a devil of a time for allergy sufferers, but so beautiful to see. I think it's time for a drive up to Anna Ruby Falls, (not to hike, lol) but the drive is just so pretty and we stop and have snacks at the creek side picnic area. (the snacks we get from the bakery in Helen, Yummy! or stop in Betty's for one of their treats, either way.. always a delight)


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the packages of the yellow, red and orange mini peppers we can get here... yes, these colors are much sweeter than the green.
> 
> kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy, I saw packages of those at Costco, but didn't buy any. Do you use them in recipes the same way you'd use the larger ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We buy those in the winter, perfect serving size. You don't have half peppers in the refrigerator. They are also great for stuffing.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Caren, I thought they were cute -- if you can say that about a veggie! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818--Been to Helen, Ga. many times. Just love it! Anyone out there looking for a great place to vacation-the norht Georgia mountains is a great place to go. Does the restaurant that serves bowls of food on the table still exist? For the life of me i can't recall the name of it. seems like it is T--------House. It is somewhere around Helen or Cleveland, or Taledonga(sp). You must feel like you are in heaven!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but that restaurant is now a Western Sizzlin, it's been so crowded that on the rare nights I do have a chance to get out.. has been an hour wait. LOL... but it's like that here, something new or something re opens and everyone comes.
> I do feel like I'm in heaven, so grateful that I had the opportunity to live here. All the trees are in bloom, which makes it a devil of a time for allergy sufferers, but so beautiful to see. I think it's time for a drive up to Anna Ruby Falls, (not to hike, lol) but the drive is just so pretty and we stop and have snacks at the creek side picnic area. (the snacks we get from the bakery in Helen, Yummy! or stop in Betty's for one of their treats, either way.. always a delight)
Click to expand...

Marianne, how far is Helen from Atlanta? We almost got to Helen once when we went to GA for a vacation. We'll be in Atlanta again in September of 2013 and will be sure to visit this time. As the saying goes -- God willin' and the creek don't rise! :-D


----------



## Marianne818

Not sure of the exact time or mileage, but it usually takes us about an hour and 15 minutes to get to Atlanta from Cleveland. We are about 10 min from Helen, so I would guess maybe an hour and 30 min give or take. I do know that in the summer we see a lot of Atlanta plates on the cars and have talked with many that come up for the day. This weekend is the Wine Highway, we will be participating, I will be the designated driver as I do not drink, but it's fun to visit all the wineries and visit with all the folks. My son works for Mount Yonah Vineyards on weekends, he really enjoys all the different groups that come through for the tastings.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks, Caren, I thought they were cute -- if you can say that about a veggie! :lol:[/quote]

I say it a lot. i had some very cute tiny tomatoes last year.


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Margewhaples--Thanks for the idea of red peppers with peanut butter. Never thought of that combination! That is a healthy snack with protein. I will try this.


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure of the exact time or mileage, but it usually takes us about an hour and 15 minutes to get to Atlanta from Cleveland. We are about 10 min from Helen, so I would guess maybe an hour and 30 min give or take. I do know that in the summer we see a lot of Atlanta plates on the cars and have talked with many that come up for the day. This weekend is the Wine Highway, we will be participating, I will be the designated driver as I do not drink, but it's fun to visit all the wineries and visit with all the folks. My son works for Mount Yonah Vineyards on weekends, he really enjoys all the different groups that come through for the tastings.


That mileage and time seem doable. Maybe we could even find a motel closer.

The wine event sounds like fun. We drove up the Napa Valley in CA once and stopped at a few wineries. We never made it to the last one, though. Good thing you're the designated driver. I imagine the wineries will be charging for the tastings, won't they? We were surprised to learn recently that the wineries in VA are charging even for the occasional drop-in. They used to be free.

We had a favorite winery in MD years ago, but they went out of business; I imagine it's a hard life. Their wines were so good we used to buy it by the case.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  :wink: Marianne818-Thanks for the nostagia trip! I went to Anna Ruby Falls and made the climb when I was in my Thirties.It was a climb. In reaching the top I had to use the restroom, and the only one there was at the bottom of the trail. I sure went down faster than when I went up. Western Sizzlin is a great restaurant. Do you recall the name of the restaurant before it changed over? It seems like something House. It is such a history filled area of American. Since we spent six years in Germany seeing the town of Helen brought back some great memories. Do they still celebrate Octoberfest there?


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, Caren, I thought they were cute -- if you can say that about a veggie! :lol:


I say it a lot. i had some very cute tiny tomatoes last year.[/quote]

That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Margewhaples--Thanks for the idea of red peppers with peanut butter. Never thought of that combination! That is a healthy snack with protein. I will try this.


Where is Sam? He likes anything as long as it has peanut butter on it.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818-Cleveland is where the Cabbage Patch-Baby Hospital is. Is it still there ? I throughly enjoyed it. Would love to go thru it again. :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it must be some peculiarity of my computer that suddenly happened, but apparently it is the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my computer being silly.
> Yesterday I suddenly realised that I hadn't had any links to the TP for a about a day but once I found out where I had been I only missed about 5 pages. No idea why I didn' t get them. Happened once before too, still get the other stuff so its not that I've been 'naughty'.
Click to expand...

Administration sent me a PM today in response to what I had explained to them about the computer glitch. Here is what Administration said "someone posted a long string without spaces" Looking back at the posts, this is true as Marge had posted a string of Ssssssss in great length on that page. We all live and learn here at the Tea Party!!


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it must be some peculiarity of my computer that suddenly happened, but apparently it is the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was my computer being silly.
> Yesterday I suddenly realised that I hadn't had any links to the TP for a about a day but once I found out where I had been I only missed about 5 pages. No idea why I didn' t get them. Happened once before too, still get the other stuff so its not that I've been 'naughty'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Administration sent me a PM today in response to what I had explained to them about the computer glitch. Here is what Administration said "someone posted a long string without spaces" Looking back at the posts, this is true as Marge had posted a string of Ssssssss in great length on that page. We all live and learn here at the Tea Party!!
Click to expand...

I was guessing that a pet had stepped on the keyboard, since that happens to me fairly often when I'm trying to write.


----------



## NanaCaren

That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.[/quote]

I like the hanging tomatoes because I can bring them in the house in the fall and, are easier to take care of. Mom grew cucumbers in hanging baskets last year.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs, I dont need my pet to step on the keyboard for me to get the computer to do all sorts of crazy things!!! haha, it is the fairies that live in my computer that do these things!!! (they do produce some amazing results.... )


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm finally caught up with all the posts again. 
Thank you all for the pepper information, hubby likes the taste of bell peppers but the green ones don't sit well with him, now I will just start using one of the other varieties. Awesome!!
I finished my latest project last night and got the pattern written up this morning, so now I'm off to do a few errands. 
See you all later, have a great day.


----------



## Marianne818

Yes the Cabbage Patch Hospital is still here, but they have a new building, very popular place for sure! 
Oktoberfest is still celebrated in Helen, starts usually around Sept 22, last till the 31st of October, Helen is a very busy place around that time but so much fun the people are all so friendly that no one seems to mind the crowds. The Festhall is a blast for sure, even to us non drinkers, :lol: the dancing is fun to watch and everyone has such a great time!
Lots of hotels and B&B's in the area and I'm sure if you check with the local Chamber or tourist info they can lead you to places to stay. Unicoi Lodge is a wonderful place, has everything from single rooms to cabins to rent. Great trout fishing and lots of trails to hike, only a few miles from the Appalaican trail ( never can spell that word  ) 
I have been blessed to live in many parts of this wonderful country, from San Francisco to CT, VA, OH, AR, TX, OK, LA, SC, CO, NM, NY, though CO holds many many wonderful memories, I have all I could ever hope for in this area.


----------



## iamsam

doris - i saw the quote - just got on a couple of minutes ago - i am definitely going to try it - i really lile the red and yellow peppers - and you are right - everything is better with a touch of peanut butter.

sam



DorisT said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Margewhaples--Thanks for the idea of red peppers with peanut butter. Never thought of that combination! That is a healthy snack with protein. I will try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sam? He likes anything as long as it has peanut butter on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

to digress to a previous posting, was it last week, Dave that you posted your Cauliflower soup recipe? 
For those of us with Diabetes, and other issues with fats, etc.,
from my 'Living with Diabetes' cook book.

Cauliflower Soup.

5 cups water or homemade stock -skim off any fat
[if using water, 4tspns low sodium chicken stock powder]
1 large, well trimmed chopped cauliflower (1000g)
1 large coarsely chopped carrot (150g)
1 medium coarsely chopped onion (100g)
1 bay leaf
2tsp fresh or 1/2 tsp dry thyme
freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley

bring the water and stock powder (or the stock, if using) to the boil in a large saucepan

add cauliflower, onion, and carrot

season with the bay leaf, thyme and pepper

simmer until for 12 minutes, or until vegetables are soft

puree in blender [or force through a sieve] return to pan and stir in parsley

use 1/2 tsp parmesan cheese per bowl if desired

serves 8

Variations:

Choko soup, substitute 1kg of chokos, season with garlic and basil

Zucchini soup: substitute zucchini for cauliflower and season with tarragon and garlic.

Broccoli soup substitute broccoli for the cauliflower and season with garlic, basil, black pepper, 2 tsp lemon juice and the zest of 1/2 a lemon.

CCC soup, Substitute the vegetables for: a mixture of 1 large capsicum, 2-3 cups finely chopped cabbage plus two carrots. Season with hebs, parsley and freshly ground black pepper as desired

KJ 184 Cal 44 Pro(g) 4 CHO(g) 5 Fibre(g) 5 T.fat(g) 0.6

S.fat(g) 0.2 Chol(mg) 0.4 Na(mg) 85

I made this with cauliflower, it blended up quite thick, so it feels quite substantial.


----------



## martin keith

Helen Georgia is about 70 miles from Atlanta. That is where my credit manager Ms. Wait lives, so if you need credit you can go to Helen wait. (just think about it)


----------



## gingerwitch

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> to digress to a previous posting, was it last week, Dave that you posted your Cauliflower soup recipe?
> For those of us with Diabetes, and other issues with fats, etc.,
> from my 'Living with Diabetes' cook book.
> 
> I will make a big pot of this for the week end. The teens will like that they don't have to cook friday night.


----------



## KateB

martin keith said:


> Helen Georgia is about 70 miles from Atlanta. That is where my credit manager Ms. Wait lives, so if you need credit you can go to Helen wait. (just think about it)


*Groan!* :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

martin keith said:


> Helen Georgia is about 70 miles from Atlanta. That is where my credit manager Ms. Wait lives, so if you need credit you can go to Helen wait. (just think about it)


I always heard this one as Helen Hunt ---- same difference.


----------



## wannabear

You know, I DID post on the page that the problem was a long word in a comment and the problem would disappear on the next page.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Dave and all my KP friends,
I hope this works out. My DH look up a site for us to enjoy mostly Dave because he seems to like Nevada. Here goes the paste.
This is very good & the music with it isn't bad!

You'll need an updated version of adobe flash player. Enjoy

http://silverstateghosttowns.com/Nevada.html


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.


I like the hanging tomatoes because I can bring them in the house in the fall and, are easier to take care of. Mom grew cucumbers in hanging baskets last year.[/quote]

Caren, are they the regular size cukes? Or is there a special variety for the hanging planters?


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.


I like the hanging tomatoes because I can bring them in the house in the fall and, are easier to take care of. Mom grew cucumbers in hanging baskets last year.[/quote]

In the UK we grow _Tumber F1_ and _Tumbling Tom_ absolutely brill and you get pounds and pounds from each basket. put a few chive seeds in each basket and it scares off the blackfly, I'm not sharing my cherry tomatoes with those pesky little critters!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you Nanacaren for posting Ben's recipe and thank you Ben for writing it out. It sounds good although I will have to forgo the peppers or they can cut them big enough to pick out. I am keeping it to show my granddaughters when they visit this summer. Maybe I will get breakfast without all the work. They love to make cookies and to help, but this sounds like more.
Thanks Dave for all the recipts. I have been at my youngest daughters helping while her husband was in Scotsdale on business. She has MS and needs help AM and PM and all night. She loves everything so I tried out breakfast quesdilla,Portuguese Egg, and my favorite Russian Helmets. She liked them all. 
Last night (I am home now) I made the peach dessert Dave posted. It was a winner with my DH. Delicious and easy. I used my home canned peaches. I usually can with extra light syrup but last year I used a little honey instead of sugar. They really taste good. I will be doing the same this year.


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my KP friends,
> I hope this works out. My DH look up a site for us to enjoy mostly Dave because he seems to like Nevada. Here goes the paste.
> This is very good & the music with it isn't bad!
> 
> You'll need an updated version of adobe flash player. Enjoy
> 
> http://silverstateghosttowns.com/Nevada.html


TOTALLY BRILL!

Fantastic images, great soundtrack, I so want to jump on a plane!

I love the desert, I love the quality of the light, I love the freedom, it's my kind of place!

_Burning Man 2013_ I'm gonna be there, with or without _The Lad!_ He's all tied up this year, but it's far too long since I played in all that space, with all that light, Nevada is unique, ! love it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

In the UK we grow _Tumber F1_ and _Tumbling Tom_ absolutely brill and you get pounds and pounds from each basket. put a few chive seeds in each basket and it scares off the blackfly, I'm not sharing my cherry tomatoes with those pesky little critters!

Dave[/quote]

Thanks for that tip. I will pass this on. I try to grow a variety of colored tomatoes. Tumbling Tom is one of them. 
A favorite picture of mine, none garden related.


----------



## Southern Gal

budasha said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann--part of your message cut off-could not tell where you fond it. Please reenter. Thanks. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it on Amazon.
> 
> For some reason this page seems to scroll WAAAAY over to the right. No idea why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has just done the same thing and I've been sitting here wondering what happened.
> 
> Whoa - now it's back to normal - weird :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

 :shock: wow..... mine did the same thing. whats the deal :?:


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you Nanacaren for posting Ben's recipe and thank you Ben for writing it out. It sounds good although I will have to forgo the peppers or they can cut them big enough to pick out. I am keeping it to show my granddaughters when they visit this summer. Maybe I will get breakfast without all the work. They love to make cookies and to help, but this sounds like more.
> Thanks Dave for all the recipts. I have been at my youngest daughters helping while her husband was in Scotsdale on business. She has MS and needs help AM and PM and all night. She loves everything so I tried out breakfast quesdilla,Portuguese Egg, and my favorite Russian Helmets. She liked them all.
> Last night (I am home now) I made the peach dessert Dave posted. It was a winner with my DH. Delicious and easy. I used my home canned peaches. I usually can with extra light syrup but last year I used a little honey instead of sugar. They really taste good. I will be doing the same this year.


So glad my receipts went down well, nanny always said, "Start the day well" and nanny knows best!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is How it was written for me
> 
> Ben's Breakfast Pizza (deep dish)
> 
> 1 package ready made crescent roll dough
> 6 eggs better make sure they're large
> 1/4 cup milk
> 3 slices bacon cooked and crumbled
> 1/2 small green pepper diced yuck I don't like them (Ben)
> 2 breakfast sausage patties Granny had 2 of those sandwich ones, she took them and and let me use them. We cooked and crumbled them
> 1/2 tsp prepared horse radish (Nana that isn't enough)
> you put 8 shakes Mrs. Dash
> 6 slices of smoked provolone cheese
> 3 ounces of shredded orange cheese the one that has a bite (extra sharp)
> 
> You will need a 10 inch pie plate and a bowl to mix the eggs, milk, horseradish and Mrs. Dash in.
> 
> turn on your heat oven to 350 F/ 180 C
> 
> Arrange the crescent rolls so they are like a pie crust in the pan. Next put all of your chopped vegetables and meat into the pie plate.
> Mix up your eggs and stuff, (eggs,milk,horseradish & Mrs.Dash)
> Now put the provolone cheese on top of the meat and veggies.
> Next very carefully pour the eggs over everything.
> Now sprinkle the grated cheese over it.
> Next I need help to put into the oven. Careful not to spill it. Maybe we should put it on a cookie sheet.
> Bake it for 25 or 30 minutes.
> Hope I didn't forget anything Nana.
> From Ben Hope you still like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ben, you're welcome in my kitchen any time!
> 
> One question though, what's Mrs. Dash?
> 
> I'm not keen on green peppers either, they really don't agree with me, I'll use red instead!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs. Dash can be bought at amazon. Here is the website for it.
> http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Dash-Original-Seasoning-Blend-6-75/dp/B000QV5198
Click to expand...

we love mrs dash and use it for everything, and there are different kinds, love those also. find it in the seasoning and spice sections at stores. i try to use this instead of salt even though we use lite salt.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK we grow _Tumber F1_ and _Tumbling Tom_ absolutely brill and you get pounds and pounds from each basket. put a few chive seeds in each basket and it scares off the blackfly, I'm not sharing my cherry tomatoes with those pesky little critters!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip. I will pass this on. I try to grow a variety of colored tomatoes. Tumbling Tom is one of them.
> A favorite picture of mine, none garden related.
Click to expand...

Great pic, any chance you could tell us where it is?

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you Nanacaren for posting Ben's recipe and thank you Ben for writing it out. It sounds good although I will have to forgo the peppers or they can cut them big enough to pick out. I am keeping it to show my granddaughters when they visit this summer. Maybe I will get breakfast without all the work. They love to make cookies and to help, but this sounds like more.
> Thanks Dave for all the recipts. I have been at my youngest daughters helping while her husband was in Scotsdale on business. She has MS and needs help AM and PM and all night. She loves everything so I tried out breakfast quesdilla,Portuguese Egg, and my favorite Russian Helmets. She liked them all.
> Last night (I am home now) I made the peach dessert Dave posted. It was a winner with my DH. Delicious and easy. I used my home canned peaches. I usually can with extra light syrup but last year I used a little honey instead of sugar. They really taste good. I will be doing the same this year.


You are welcome. Ben will be grinning from ear to ear when he reads all the compliments. I told #1 daughter and she sure is proud of him.


----------



## FireballDave

Little Ben is a star, he's welcome at the Tea Party any time!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Great pic, any chance you could tell us where it is?

Dave[/quote]

It was taken in Alaska. I was trying to capture the force of the water coming down the side of the mountain. We rented a RV and just drove around for 10 days. Nothing like cramped quarters for getting to know your teens. It is done vacation we are hoping to do again.


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dash is a herb & spice mixture. It is salt free, I find lemon pepper is a good sub. Mrs Dash is just the brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar, I'll use that.
> 
> Please thank Ben and tell him it's on the menu for QP at Sepang this Saturday!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will tell him, he'll love it. It was funny when he made this the first time he didn't use the veggies. He's not a big fan. He knows I like veggies so he put them in. He was surprised that he liked it, even the peppers. I prefer red peppers too but, had to follow what he was telling me the first time round. This also freezes pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was more of a difference between peppers than color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different varieties have slightly different flavours and levels of sweetness. Green peppers are the least sweet and are more likely to cause indigestion than red, orange or yellow varieties, I try to avoid them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm guess I'll skip the green peppers for the garden, will plant the yellow, orange and red varieties instead. Thanks for the tip Dave!!
> Marianne818
Click to expand...

 :? beware when you buy your plants. i planted single plants that were labled orange and one red. then i planted a multi-pk of red/yellow/orange. 
all i ended up was green peppers. so i don't know how you definatly get the other colors besides green, because i too dislike green, because they are not kind to my tummy. the other colors, i can eat them like celery. love them. i have never tried a seed packet though


----------



## NanaCaren

:? beware when you buy your plants. i planted single plants that were labled orange and one red. then i planted a multi-pk of red/yellow/orange. 
all i ended up was green peppers. so i don't know how you definatly get the other colors besides green, because i too dislike green, because they are not kind to my tummy. the other colors, i can eat them like celery. love them. i have never tried a seed packet though [/quote]

I save the seeds from 1 pepper off the plant that I like the flavor of. give them to #1 daughter she starts them we both grow them. I do have a mystery pepper pant right now with blossoms on it. Been babying it all winter.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> :? beware when you buy your plants. i planted single plants that were labled orange and one red. then i planted a multi-pk of red/yellow/orange.
> all i ended up was green peppers. so i don't know how you definatly get the other colors besides green, because i too dislike green, because they are not kind to my tummy. the other colors, i can eat them like celery. love them. i have never tried a seed packet though


I save the seeds from 1 pepper off the plant that I like the flavor of. give them to #1 daughter she starts them we both grow them. I do have a mystery pepper pant right now with blossoms on it. Been babying it all winter.[/quote]

Saving seeds so you know what you will get works only if the plants are not hybrids.


----------



## NanaCaren

Saving seeds so you know what you will get works only if the plants are not hybrids.[/quote]

Been saving the seeds from ones that I brought to the states when I moved here 15 years ago. Mom always saved seeds from the best plants so, I do the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and all my KP friends,
> I hope this works out. My DH look up a site for us to enjoy mostly Dave because he seems to like Nevada. Here goes the paste.
> This is very good & the music with it isn't bad!
> 
> You'll need an updated version of adobe flash player. Enjoy
> 
> http://silverstateghosttowns.com/Nevada.html
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY BRILL!
> 
> Fantastic images, great soundtrack, I so want to jump on a plane!
> 
> I love the desert, I love the quality of the light, I love the freedom, it's my kind of place!
> 
> _Burning Man 2013_ I'm gonna be there, with or without _The Lad!_ He's all tied up this year, but it's far too long since I played in all that space, with all that light, Nevada is unique, ! love it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I couldn't get the sound to work - but the picture with the telephone poles looks like the scene from North by Northwest!


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> Little Ben is a star, he's welcome at the Tea Party any time!
> 
> Dave


Absolutely - I'm sure he'll be ready to try any and all of the recipes -- especially Dave's.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Wednesday! Pretty day today after all of the rain yesterday-a total of over 4 inches. We really needed it. Tonight will be spent watching basketball and hopefully doing some knitting. So glad the week is almost over. I have 7 days left of my long-term sub job. I will miss my friends, and the kids, but looking forward to some home time!


----------



## RookieRetiree

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Wednesday! Pretty day today after all of the rain yesterday-a total of over 4 inches. We really needed it. Tonight will be spent watching basketball and hopefully doing some knitting. So glad the week is almost over. I have 7 days left of my long-term sub job. I will miss my friends, and the kids, but looking forward to some home time!


Hope the storms weren't any where near you --- they sounded like the terrible storms that we had in the Midwest a couple of weeks ago. Rain is always good - hope you already have your garden(s) in so that the rain gave them a good soaking.

It's still early here to be planting, but with the last six days have been over 80 degrees so I'm itching to get out there and play in the dirt.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Wednesday! Pretty day today after all of the rain yesterday-a total of over 4 inches. We really needed it. Tonight will be spent watching basketball and hopefully doing some knitting. So glad the week is almost over. I have 7 days left of my long-term sub job. I will miss my friends, and the kids, but looking forward to some home time!


Hope the storms weren't any where near you --- they sounded like the terrible storms that we had in the Midwest a couple of weeks ago. Rain is always good - hope you already have your garden(s) in so that the rain gave them a good soaking.

It's still early here to be planting, but with the last six days have been over 80 degrees so I'm itching to get out there and play in the dirt.


----------



## FireballDave

I had a brill day, the weather in London is perfect, 18degC with clear blue skies and brilliant sun.

I was out and about at dawn, stopped for brekkers and a couple of pints of _London Pride_, did a walk-and-talk through Soho for the uni. That was good because I was able to pick up some peppers to make my jelly receipt, grapes and pears in Berwick Street and coffee from the Algerian in Old Compton Street en route. Inevitably the walk ended in a pub, haven't a clue how that happened!

Then, this afternoon I went shopping in John Lewis, strolled down Bond Street, ordered a new overshirt from my shirt-maker in Jermyn Street, who told me I'd lost a couople of inches. Then visited my favourite tobacconist in St James's Street for a few ounces of my favourite pipe tobacco and some seriously decadent Turkish cigarettes. Popped into my favourite cheese shop for a very good _Double Gloucester_ along the road.

The traffic was light on my way out of town, had an enjoyable time getting my hair colour topped up and a total re-style. _The Lad_ told me I looked 'respectable' last weekend, can't have that!

Pretty much a perfect way to start Spring, tomorrow I've scheduled yet more _retail therapy_ and a pub lunch. I'm having a good week!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> I had a brill day, the weather in London is perfect, 18degC with clear blue skies and brilliant sun.
> 
> I was out and about at dawn, stopped for brekkers and a couple of pints of _London Pride_, did a walk-and-talk through Soho for the uni. That was good because I was able to pick up some peppers to make my jelly receipt, grapes and pears in Berwick Street and coffee from the Algerian in Old Compton Street en route. Inevitably the walk ended in a pub, haven't a clue how that happened!
> 
> Then, this afternoon I went shopping in John Lewis, strolled down Bond Street, ordered a new overshirt from my shirt-maker in Jermyn Street, who told me I'd lost a couople of inches. Then visited my favourite tobacconist in St James's Street for a few ounces of my favourite pipe tobacco and some seriously decadent Turkish cigarettes. Popped into my favourite cheese shop for a very good _Double Gloucester_ along the road.
> 
> The traffic was light on my way out of town, had an enjoyable time getting my hair colour topped up and a total re-style. _The Lad_ told me I looked 'respectable' last weekend, can't have that!
> 
> Pretty much a perfect way to start Spring, tomorrow I've scheduled yet more _retail therapy_ and a pub lunch. I'm having a good week!
> 
> Dave


Local market had my favorite cheese, Cotswold (DG with onions and chives) so I got some for us to have on Easter. Tonight I'm going to have a piece with a pear.


----------



## pammie1234

RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday! Pretty day today after all of the rain yesterday-a total of over 4 inches. We really needed it. Tonight will be spent watching basketball and hopefully doing some knitting. So glad the week is almost over. I have 7 days left of my long-term sub job. I will miss my friends, and the kids, but looking forward to some home time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the storms weren't any where near you --- they sounded like the terrible storms that we had in the Midwest a couple of weeks ago. Rain is always good - hope you already have your garden(s) in so that the rain gave them a good soaking.
> 
> It's still early here to be planting, but with the last six days have been over 80 degrees so I'm itching to get out there and play in the dirt.
Click to expand...

I don't think anything happened. Just lots of rain. I wish I had my flowers planted so they would have gotten lots of good rain.


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, sounds like you had a really fun day.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday! Pretty day today after all of the rain yesterday-a total of over 4 inches. We really needed it. Tonight will be spent watching basketball and hopefully doing some knitting. So glad the week is almost over. I have 7 days left of my long-term sub job. I will miss my friends, and the kids, but looking forward to some home time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the storms weren't any where near you --- they sounded like the terrible storms that we had in the Midwest a couple of weeks ago. Rain is always good - hope you already have your garden(s) in so that the rain gave them a good soaking.
> 
> It's still early here to be planting, but with the last six days have been over 80 degrees so I'm itching to get out there and play in the dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think anything happened. Just lots of rain. I wish I had my flowers planted so they would have gotten lots of good rain.
Click to expand...

We desperately need rain in the South East, but to-day was glorious Spring weather and all the sandstone buildings glowed. If it rains next week, that'll be good!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, sounds like you had a really fun day.


Everything ran like clock-work, zero hassles, good food, perfect weather, nice peopole, fun chats, perfect!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

Dave--I like people spelled that way. Sounds like something you'd find in the garden.


FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, sounds like you had a really fun day.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything ran like clock-work, zero hassles, good food, perfect weather, nice peopole, fun chats, perfect!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Dave--I like people spelled that way. Sounds like something you'd find in the garden.
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, sounds like you had a really fun day.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything ran like clock-work, zero hassles, good food, perfect weather, nice peopole, fun chats, perfect!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Always good when things run the way they should. I remember the advice I was given by one my masters at school, "Plan your day and work your plan".

At the time, I was fourteen, I thought it was a boring way to do things, now I see the logic; get the planned stuff out of the way and you've so much more time available in which to enjoy life!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

strawberry - beautiful pictures - makes me want to be there - i love the desert and the quiet.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my KP friends,
> I hope this works out. My DH look up a site for us to enjoy mostly Dave because he seems to like Nevada. Here goes the paste.
> This is very good & the music with it isn't bad!
> 
> You'll need an updated version of adobe flash player. Enjoy
> 
> http://silverstateghosttowns.com/Nevada.html


----------



## gingerwitch

Dave--When you go to Nevada, you might want to pick up and follow Hwy. 395 all the way through Nevada, N. Calif. and up through Eastern Oregon to the Columbia River where it joins Interstate 84. 84 will take you across Oregon through the Columbia River gorge, which, if you haven't seen it, boasts some of the most spectacular scenery to be found anywhere. I don't know if you're likely to be driving or how much time you'll have but if you come all this way, it's a trip well worth taking the time to do. You can follow the Columbia all the way to the Pacific Ocean and then take Hwy 101 down the coast to Calif. and back to Nevada. Check out the route online and see if it doesn't fire you up.
Priscilla


FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and all my KP friends,
> I hope this works out. My DH look up a site for us to enjoy mostly Dave because he seems to like Nevada. Here goes the paste.
> This is very good & the music with it isn't bad!
> 
> You'll need an updated version of adobe flash player. Enjoy
> 
> http://silverstateghosttowns.com/Nevada.html
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY BRILL!
> 
> Fantastic images, great soundtrack, I so want to jump on a plane!
> 
> I love the desert, I love the quality of the light, I love the freedom, it's my kind of place!
> 
> _Burning Man 2013_ I'm gonna be there, with or without _The Lad!_ He's all tied up this year, but it's far too long since I played in all that space, with all that light, Nevada is unique, ! love it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: :wink: Strawberry4u- Thank you soo much! I loved thetrip thru Nevada--makes me want to jump in the car and leave right now! The scenery takes your breath away!


----------



## darowil

Those phots sure made Nevada look worth visiting. Was interested in seeing Stokes Castle- Stokes was my maiden name, but all we knoiw of that side of the family is that they named there oldest sons John Michael then Michael John and thinkk they came from England. My brother John never had kids so a nephew has been called Michael John as it was obvious by then that he would never have kids 
.As for Alaska it has long been on my list of places I would like to see.


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Dave--When you go to Nevada, you might want to pick up and follow Hwy. 395 all the way through Nevada, N. Calif. and up through Eastern Oregon to the Columbia River where it joins Interstate 84. 84 will take you across Oregon through the Columbia River gorge, which, if you haven't seen it, boasts some of the most spectacular scenery to be found anywhere. I don't know if you're likely to be driving or how much time you'll have but if you come all this way, it's a trip well worth taking the time to do. You can follow the Columbia all the way to the Pacific Ocean and then take Hwy 101 down the coast to Calif. and back to Nevada. Check out the route online and see if it doesn't fire you up.
> Priscilla


I've put your suggested route into my 'Holiday' file. Everything's up for grabs at the moment.

I do it by bike, I have a good friend with a very exotic stable, last trip I got to play on some seriously nice toys! I'm planning on the entire Michaelmas term, plus a bit! All I can say is the desert will feature highly, I'm a city boy, I revel in the contrast.

I think it all goes back to when I was a student. Look at an advert for a sexy car or motor bike and the lighting for 'that shot' is Nevada desert twilight, I spent months learning to create that effect in the studio, I got pretty good at it too. However the real thing is something else, the light has an ethereal quality that is both tangible and intangible simultaneously, this unique texture and tonality is utterly irreproducable artificially; for me, that's where the magic is.

Of course, the fact my chum lets me ride his Confederate Wraith has nothing to do with it!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Gee whillikers, Dave! You're waxing poetic about our country!


----------



## NanaCaren

I've put your suggested route into my 'Holiday' file. Everything's up for grabs at the moment.

I do it by bike, I have a good friend with a very exotic stable, last trip I got to play on some seriously nice toys! I'm planning on the entire Michaelmas term, plus a bit! All I can say is the desert will feature highly, I'm a city boy, I revel in the contrast.

I think it all goes back to when I was a student. Look at an advert for a sexy car or motor bike and the lighting for 'that shot' is Nevada desert twilight, I spent months learning to create that effect in the studio, I got pretty good at it too. However the real thing is something else, the light has an ethereal quality that is both tangible and intangible simultaneously, this unique texture and tonality is utterly irreproducable artificially; for me, that's where the magic is.

Of course, the fact my chum lets me ride his Confederate Wraith has nothing to do with it!

Dave[/quote]

With a ride like that, NICE!!!


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Gee whillikers, Dave! You're waxing poetic about our country!


Beauty knows neither political nor national borders, it simply exists and trascends all.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Hear hear!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've put your suggested route into my 'Holiday' file. Everything's up for grabs at the moment.
> 
> I do it by bike, I have a good friend with a very exotic stable, last trip I got to play on some seriously nice toys! I'm planning on the entire Michaelmas term, plus a bit! All I can say is the desert will feature highly, I'm a city boy, I revel in the contrast.
> 
> I think it all goes back to when I was a student. Look at an advert for a sexy car or motor bike and the lighting for 'that shot' is Nevada desert twilight, I spent months learning to create that effect in the studio, I got pretty good at it too. However the real thing is something else, the light has an ethereal quality that is both tangible and intangible simultaneously, this unique texture and tonality is utterly irreproducable artificially; for me, that's where the magic is.
> 
> Of course, the fact my chum lets me ride his Confederate Wraith has nothing to do with it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> With a ride like that, NICE!!!
Click to expand...

I love Conferates, they have character!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

With a ride like that, NICE!!![/quote]

I love Conferates, they have character!

Dave[/quote]

Yes, they do indeed.


----------



## gingerwitch

With a ride like that, you have to include Hwy. 1, down the California coast. My DH and I took a trip down there in his MG Midget right after we got hitched--101 in Oregon, then over to 1 and all the way down the coast to San Diego--sooo much fun!


----------



## Poledra65

You all are making me really want a road trip. We are going to drive to Wyoming next month, but it's not a really pretty ride. As much as I love Texas it's fairly flat. Ah well, hopefully come summer we'll drive home to Alaska to visit. 
Dave be sure to post lots of pictures of your trip so we can vicariously travel with you. I agree about planning, makes the free time so much more enjoyable.


----------



## wannabear

I had an MG Midget, Tahiti Blue. Wish I had it now.


----------



## pammie1234

Please keep my DD in your thoughts and prayers. She was told today that her job would not be there next year. She now has to begin filling out applications for next year. At least she has 3 years of experience. That should help, but jobs are hard to find these days. She is very upset, and of course, I hurt as much as she does since that is what mothers do. She is a good teacher, and will hopefully be fortunate to find something very quickly.


----------



## Cindy M

My sons have been doing it on two wheels lately. The temps have been around 80 F.


----------



## wannabear

Got her in our thoughts and prayers. Also got in my thoughts how this country is swirling down the drain but that is verging on political so I won't say any more.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all: Well, I don't really know how to say this, but already Hobo seems to be under the weather and vomiting. I am doing the best I can, but have trouble affording my own medical bills, that alone the vet bills, which can be up to $300.00 for these kinds of visits. He
ate some rice and beef tonight with some eggs whipped in. He can not afford to lose any weight. He does seem a little better this evening, but had an extremely restless night last night and didn't want me to leave him this AM. (I didn't want to leave him either. So send your thoughts and prayers for us. Back to bed so we both can get some rest. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

wannabear said:


> Got her in our thoughts and prayers. Also got in my thoughts how this country is swirling down the drain but that is verging on political so I won't say any more.


That you so much. She is devastated.


----------



## gingerwitch

Pam--she will be in my thoughts and prayers, and Marge--I do hope litle Hobo makes a complete recovery. Maybe he got hold of some yarn scrap and ate it--I've caught my catrying to ingest a whole ball of yarn and had to pull yards out of her stomach, a truly disgusting operation!


----------



## carol's gifts

S:-( pammie1234--Sure will keep her in our prayers. My DIL lost her job last August after 22 yrs. She just turn 60,no extra computer exp. (they had their own program) She has been devasted. Lost thousands of dollars when storcks crashed July two years ago. She has been drawing unemployment, but is about to run out as with her savings. She is trying to stay positive, and go out everywhere to apply for work. I feel for eveyone. Most of our extra goes out in paying for medical ins.,bills, and medicine! Wonder if this is the "Change" everyone was suppose to get$$ Sorry to hear about HOBO-hope he is much better.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Please keep my DD in your thoughts and prayers. She was told today that her job would not be there next year. She now has to begin filling out applications for next year. At least she has 3 years of experience. That should help, but jobs are hard to find these days. She is very upset, and of course, I hurt as much as she does since that is what mothers do. She is a good teacher, and will hopefully be fortunate to find something very quickly.


Sorry to read your unsettling news, I hope she manages to secure a new position without too many problems, experience always goes in one's favour.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Cindy M said:


> My sons have been doing it on two wheels lately. The temps have been around 80 F.


Two wheels is always best, nice bikes, perfect in that setting!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

When I weighed the grapes I bought for £3 (US$4.75) in the market yesterday, found I had 5lbs, time to make _Grape Jelly_! Here's my really easy receipt, it goes well with lamb, game and cheese, also in sponge cakes, it's pretty good on toast too!

*Grape Jelly

Ingredients:*
4 lbs (1.8kg) red grapes
5 fl. oz (140ml) water
2 lbs (900g) Jam sugar with added pectin (or granulated with pectin extract)
juice of two lemons

*Method:*

Place the grapes and water in a large saucepan over a low heat, cover and leave to gently heat for about 10 minutes, or until the juices start to run.

Mash the grapes with a potato masher and continue to cook for about 10 to 15 minutes more, mashing every now and again until the grapes are falling apart.

Strain through either muslin or a jelly bag and allow to drip for at least 1 hour, preferably overnight.

Measure the juice and make up to 2 Imp. pints (38 US fl. oz/1150ml) with water if necessary, you should have about this much anyway.

Pour the extract into a large pan and add the lemon juice and bring to the boil over a medium heat. Add the sugar and pectin extract (if used) and stir until it has completely dissolved. Increase the temperature and bring to a rapid boil.

Boil hard for 4 minutes.

Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly, skimming off and surface scum, before pouring into warm jars, covering and sealing in your preferred manner.

_Keeps for about three months with a simple parchment and egg white cover, not that it'll be around that long!_

Try this one, it's addictive!

Dave


----------



## HandyFamily

I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!


we would say 'I am curious' or 'It made me curious' -hope this helps!!

p.s., I have a cousin who works part of the year in Sofia.


----------



## FireballDave

I really like Berwick Street, the fruit and veg is really good quality, I also use Leather Lane and Strutton Ground on a regular basis. Berwick Street is also the centre for fashion jewellery and accessories, many of the wholesalers have their shops in the street and I buy a lot of beads and other embellishments in bulk there. There are also quite a few retro clothing shops.

Soho is a _town within a town_, a complete community with everything from classy bistros and fantastic delis, to London's _Gay Village_, Italian and French cafes, to budget cafes, fish and chip shops, sex shops and some very louche revue bars. The UK's film industry is located in Soho, as are many of the top imaging companies, advertising agencies and some really good theatres and cinemas. Everything is crammed into a tiny area, it's a complete community right in the centre of London.

That's my bit for the London Tourist Board for to-day!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

That's my bit for the London Tourist Board for to-day!

Dave[/quote]

Thanks for the grape jelly receipt- I can see me making that one, and gifting a few jars!


----------



## FireballDave

HandyFamily said:


> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!


It's really good, try it with venison, it also goes nicely with quail, a spoonful mixed into the juices makes a great fruity gravy.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> That's my bit for the London Tourist Board for to-day!
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the grape jelly receipt- I can see me making that one, and gifting a few jars![/quote]

I hope you like it. There's next to zero pectin in grapes, you do need to use either _jam sugar_ or a pectin extract like _Certo_ to get it to set, it takes about 24 hours to set firm.

Dave


----------



## darowil

HandyFamily said:


> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!


See you found us- welcome. Don't remember seeing you posting here earlier in the week.


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> I really like Berwick Street, the fruit and veg is really good quality, I also use Leather Lane and Strutton Ground on a regular basis. Berwick Street is also the centre for fashion jewellery and accessories, many of the wholesalers have their shops in the street and I buy a lot of beads and other embellishments in bulk there. There are also quite a few retro clothing shops.
> 
> Soho is a _town within a town_, a complete community with everything from classy bistros and fantastic delis, to London's _Gay Village_, Italian and French cafes, to budget cafes, fish and chip shops, sex shops and some very louche revue bars. The UK's film industry is located in Soho, as are many of the top imaging companies, advertising agencies and some really good theatres and cinemas. Everything is crammed into a tiny area, it's a complete community right in the centre of London.
> 
> That's my bit for the London Tourist Board for to-day!
> 
> Dave


I love the tourist stuff - I think we're getting more serious about heading to London and maybe Paris for our 40th annivesary trip - Which book(s) do you recommend? I see that both Frommers and Rick Steves among other authors I don't recognize all have travel books for these cities....I'd like the opinion of some one who truly knows these cities. Thanks.

I appreciate the grape jelly recipe - it's the jelly of choice in the USA for peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good, try it with venison, it also goes nicely with quail, a spoonful mixed into the juices makes a great fruity gravy.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

A great appetizer we see served quite alot is meatballs made with a mixture of grape jelly and chili sauce.

GRAPE JELLY MEATBALLS

Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1627,133187-243197,00.html
Content Copyright © 2012 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.

2 12 oz jars Heinz chili sauce
1 32 oz jar grape jelly
1 bag meatballs (about 80 in a bag)

Put chili sauce and jelly in a large pot, heat until jelly is melted and sauce is smooth, stirring often. Add frozen meatballs; heat until meatballs are thawed and then simmer for 3 hours.

I make my own meatballs - and if chili sauce isn't available in your area, try ketchup with some chili powder, cumin, salt & pepper, & little Red Hot sauce. Your grape jelly would work well in this recipe and I'll bet the Lad and his friends would love these. I like that I can put them in the crock pot and forget about them and serve right from the cooker. Enyoy.

Ben, this is a good one for you to try.


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got her in our thoughts and prayers. Also got in my thoughts how this country is swirling down the drain but that is verging on political so I won't say any more.
> 
> 
> 
> That you so much. She is devastated.
Click to expand...

I agree with wannabear. the country and your DD will be in my prayers today.


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good, try it with venison, it also goes nicely with quail, a spoonful mixed into the juices makes a great fruity gravy.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave for the receipt. I will have to try it. Our SIL gives us some of his venison every year. We are 3rd on his list for a whole deer. His parents and brothers are 2nd. He just never gets 3 deer. Usually only one and he gifts some.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> When I weighed the grapes I bought for £3 (US$4.75) in the market yesterday, found I had 5lbs, time to make _Grape Jelly_! Here's my really easy receipt, it goes well with lamb, game and cheese, also in sponge cakes, it's pretty good on toast too!
> 
> *Grape Jelly
> 
> Try this one, it's addictive!
> 
> Dave*


*

A must make. The Teens will enjoy this.*


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good, try it with venison, it also goes nicely with quail, a spoonful mixed into the juices makes a great fruity gravy.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great appetizer we see served quite alot is meatballs made with a mixture of grape jelly and chili sauce.
> 
> GRAPE JELLY MEATBALLS
> 
> Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1627,133187-243197,00.html
> Content Copyright © 2012 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.
> 
> 2 12 oz jars Heinz chili sauce
> 1 32 oz jar grape jelly
> 1 bag meatballs (about 80 in a bag)
> 
> Put chili sauce and jelly in a large pot, heat until jelly is melted and sauce is smooth, stirring often. Add frozen meatballs; heat until meatballs are thawed and then simmer for 3 hours.
> 
> I make my own meatballs - and if chili sauce isn't available in your area, try ketchup with some chili powder, cumin, salt & pepper, & little Red Hot sauce. Your grape jelly would work well in this recipe and I'll bet the Lad and his friends would love these. I like that I can put them in the crock pot and forget about them and serve right from the cooker. Enyoy.
> 
> Ben, this is a good one for you to try.
Click to expand...

I just made about 10 pounds of meatballs yesterday and put them in the freezer. This sauce will be good for when the grandsons are here next week. 
Dave, I will pass the tip on the #1 daughter. She has venison all the time.


----------



## Marianne818

I had a pretty bad day yesterday, but it ended nicely. Was just one of those days that the RA decided to kick in full force, as the day wore on and hot water treatments and paraffin baths for the hands I was much better in the evening. Had a friend come over and she offered to take us all out for dinner, (rare occasion that we all go) Mom of course couldn't make it but next door neighbor came and stayed while I went and enjoyed a really nice evening out. 
Dave I really wish I could ride a bike once again, miss the open road feel that you have on a bike. (Still trying to convince the family that I can handle a scooter ;-) 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening depending on your time zone. Sending prayers for all...
Marianne


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> I had an MG Midget, Tahiti Blue. Wish I had it now.


My DH had a Racing Green MG Midget when we started going out together. That was the era of the mini skirt and there was no dignified way of getting out of that car wearing one!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Please keep my DD in your thoughts and prayers. She was told today that her job would not be there next year. She now has to begin filling out applications for next year. At least she has 3 years of experience. That should help, but jobs are hard to find these days. She is very upset, and of course, I hurt as much as she does since that is what mothers do. She is a good teacher, and will hopefully be fortunate to find something very quickly.


Hope things turn out well for your DD, Pammie. I read somewhere that a mother is only ever as happy as her most unhappy child - so true, we always take on their worries too.
Marge - Hope Hobo recovers soon.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818--Hope you are feeling better today. "Big Arthur" is not a very good friend!! So glad you were able to get out and relax for a bit. Your neighbor was so kind to be there for you. Rain is in the air here, and one -two days before my legs, and hands (joints) tell me. Once it starts raining the pain goes away! Crazy isn't it?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: gingerwitch--You are so right. I went to Montrey, Ca to help my GD move back to Georgia. We took the Hwy down to Carmel then I think Hwy 101. The ride was so beautiful riding along the cliffs. We were able to stop several times. Saw the golf course (the famous one-name leaves me at this time) Passed by the Hearst Mansion,etc. The amazing point was how different the Pacific oceanline is compared to the Atlantic Ocean. I love both. We drove thru Hollywood-did not stop, but saw a lot of different people!!! I would love to go back again. The nature sites remain in my memories.


----------



## DorisT

Much luck to your daughter, Pammie.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good, try it with venison, it also goes nicely with quail, a spoonful mixed into the juices makes a great fruity gravy.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A great appetizer we see served quite alot is meatballs made with a mixture of grape jelly and chili sauce.
> 
> GRAPE JELLY MEATBALLS
> 
> Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1627,133187-243197,00.html
> Content Copyright © 2012 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.
> 
> 2 12 oz jars Heinz chili sauce
> 1 32 oz jar grape jelly
> 1 bag meatballs (about 80 in a bag)
> 
> Put chili sauce and jelly in a large pot, heat until jelly is melted and sauce is smooth, stirring often. Add frozen meatballs; heat until meatballs are thawed and then simmer for 3 hours.
> 
> I make my own meatballs - and if chili sauce isn't available in your area, try ketchup with some chili powder, cumin, salt & pepper, & little Red Hot sauce. Your grape jelly would work well in this recipe and I'll bet the Lad and his friends would love these. I like that I can put them in the crock pot and forget about them and serve right from the cooker. Enyoy.
> 
> Ben, this is a good one for you to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made about 10 pounds of meatballs yesterday and put them in the freezer. This sauce will be good for when the grandsons are here next week.
> Dave, I will pass the tip on the #1 daughter. She has venison all the time.
Click to expand...

I'm sure young Ben will go for the Grape Jelly and Meatballs, he sounds like a bright lad who knows what's good!

A small blob of jelly with venison burgers is fantastic, we also have it with venison fillet steaks and always put about a tablespoon into venison casserole.

Dave


----------



## budasha

margewhaples said:


> Good evening all: Well, I don't really know how to say this, but already Hobo seems to be under the weather and vomiting. I am doing the best I can, but have trouble affording my own medical bills, that alone the vet bills, which can be up to $300.00 for these kinds of visits. He
> ate some rice and beef tonight with some eggs whipped in. He can not afford to lose any weight. He does seem a little better this evening, but had an extremely restless night last night and didn't want me to leave him this AM. (I didn't want to leave him either. So send your thoughts and prayers for us. Back to bed so we both can get some rest. Marlark Marge.


Sending both to you and Hobo. So sorry to hear that he isn't well. Hopefully, it was only a short stomach ailment.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> I had a pretty bad day yesterday, but it ended nicely. Was just one of those days that the RA decided to kick in full force, as the day wore on and hot water treatments and paraffin baths for the hands I was much better in the evening. Had a friend come over and she offered to take us all out for dinner, (rare occasion that we all go) Mom of course couldn't make it but next door neighbor came and stayed while I went and enjoyed a really nice evening out.
> Dave I really wish I could ride a bike once again, miss the open road feel that you have on a bike. (Still trying to convince the family that I can handle a scooter ;-)
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening depending on your time zone. Sending prayers for all...
> Marianne


I'm glad it eased and you were able to enjoy your evening out.

Tell your family, if ladies of 'pensionable age' can ride their Vespas around London, so can you!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an MG Midget, Tahiti Blue. Wish I had it now.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH had a Racing Green MG Midget when we started going out together. That was the era of the mini skirt and there was no dignified way of getting out of that car wearing one!
Click to expand...

A friend and I go to Ascot every year, in a classic British sports car borrowed from his uncle's collection, one year we borrowed a Lotus _Europa_. Never again, I think it was designed for Lulu, we both had to crawl out on all fours, much to everyone's amusement! Fortunately it was dry that year, otherwise our morning suits would never have been the same again!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> Marianne818--Hope you are feeling better today. "Big Arthur" is not a very good friend!! So glad you were able to get out and relax for a bit. Your neighbor was so kind to be there for you. Rain is in the air here, and one -two days before my legs, and hands (joints) tell me. Once it starts raining the pain goes away! Crazy isn't it?


Wrists are doing much better, odd that the finger muscles have been affected so by all this, but the RA is really bad in them so they say it is to be expected. GRRRR Arthur is a regular visitor lately, so many days of rain but we deal with him like an un-invited guest :wink: !! 
I love my neighbors, all younger couples, I love spoiling them with homemade goodies when I bake. They take good care of us and are always doing small things that we really appreciate. Truly blessed in many many ways


----------



## FireballDave

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Berwick Street, the fruit and veg is really good quality, I also use Leather Lane and Strutton Ground on a regular basis. Berwick Street is also the centre for fashion jewellery and accessories, many of the wholesalers have their shops in the street and I buy a lot of beads and other embellishments in bulk there. There are also quite a few retro clothing shops.
> 
> Soho is a _town within a town_, a complete community with everything from classy bistros and fantastic delis, to London's _Gay Village_, Italian and French cafes, to budget cafes, fish and chip shops, sex shops and some very louche revue bars. The UK's film industry is located in Soho, as are many of the top imaging companies, advertising agencies and some really good theatres and cinemas. Everything is crammed into a tiny area, it's a complete community right in the centre of London.
> 
> That's my bit for the London Tourist Board for to-day!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tourist stuff - I think we're getting more serious about heading to London and maybe Paris for our 40th annivesary trip - Which book(s) do you recommend? I see that both Frommers and Rick Steves among other authors I don't recognize all have travel books for these cities....I'd like the opinion of some one who truly knows these cities. Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate the grape jelly recipe - it's the jelly of choice in the USA for peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
Click to expand...

The most useful basic guides are the_ Lonely Planet_ ones, it covers most things and is both accurate and authoritative. There are many books dealing with specific themes, but one of the best ways to plan a trip, is every time you see somewhere in a film or on television, to jot it down, look for the entry in _Lonely Planet_, then use the information there to explore the topic further.

London is vast, when I took Doris around, she was amazed by the amount of walking we did and how much was crammed in. Because of the way it has grown and evolved over two thousand years, it has a unique cellular arrangement, the only way to understand how it fits together is on foot, bicycle or scooter; I'd go for a KTM Duke myself, but they can be a bit of a handful!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

I think one of the highlights of our tour of London was the walk across London Bridge during rush hour with the crowds of workers headed in the opposite direction to catch the Tube. And stopping midway to see the Tower Bridge and the skyline of London. Something old, something more modern!!

Thanks for that, Dave!

Enjoyed all the pub stops, too. Now that they have the no smoking ban in pubs, it was very pleasant to stop for a pint and something to eat.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> I think one of the highlights of our tour of London was the walk across London Bridge during rush hour with the crowds of workers headed in the opposite direction to catch the Tube. And stopping midway to see the Tower Bridge and the skyline of London. Something old, something more modern!!
> 
> Thanks for that, Dave!
> 
> Enjoyed all the pub stops, too. Now that they have the no smoking ban in pubs, it was very pleasant to stop for a pint and something to eat.


250,000 people go through London Bridge mainline and Underground stations every weekday, the bridge itself has one of the widest pavements to accommodate the throng!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

Just a note this am. Hobo picked at his food again this am.
However, he seems more chipper. He has not bothered any of my things, yarn, objects,clothing socks etc. so I doubt that yarn is the problem. I think its just an adjustment period, a different life for him and he scarfed up every thing offered to him the first day or so, Perhaps eating more than he should have. I haven't seen any stool since that last diarhea episode so maybe things are looking up. I pray so. The one thing I don't like is having dogs without the availability of vet care. I had a very good vet who would let me bring in any or all dogs and pay on time, but he left and went to Australia. I don't know if he ever came back. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marge, Thank you for the news on Hobo!! I am sure he will recover just fine. I know my vet had told me that for my little schnauzer, if she got sick, leave out plenty of fresh water and feed her only one scrambled egg in the morning. If she tolerated the egg, then give her another scrambled egg in the evening for her supper. I have done this a few times with her and she always gets better. Good luck with all your nursing skills to take care of Hobo.


----------



## Poledra65

Poor Hobo, I think you are probably correct Marlark Marge, he probably ate too much to fast and unpset his poor tummy. Hopefully he'll be right as rain in a day or so. 

Dave, the visuals of crawling out of the car are priceless. lol...
I've been in a car that I had to crawl out of the back seat, but the front is an entirely different ordeal I would imagine. lol.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Hobo, I think you are probably correct Marlark Marge, he probably ate too much to fast and unpset his poor tummy. Hopefully he'll be right as rain in a day or so.
> 
> Dave, the visuals of crawling out of the car are priceless. lol...
> I've been in a car that I had to crawl out of the back seat, but the front is an entirely different ordeal I would imagine. lol.


A couple of Snow White's chums could manage a _Europa_, but only if they went on a diet!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Hobo, I think you are probably correct Marlark Marge, he probably ate too much to fast and unpset his poor tummy. Hopefully he'll be right as rain in a day or so.
> 
> Dave, the visuals of crawling out of the car are priceless. lol...
> I've been in a car that I had to crawl out of the back seat, but the front is an entirely different ordeal I would imagine. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of Snow White's chums could manage a _Europa_, but only if they went on a diet!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

LOL!! Getting in is never as hard as getting out, otherwise we wouldn't get ourselves into those situations. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, the laundry's done, the floors are swept and mopped, dishes done, now off to finish a couple of knitting projects I have to get done, see you all later. Have a great day.


----------



## iamsam

handyfamily - welcome to the tea party - at least i don't remember seeing you before. how wonderful to have someone from bulgaria. we are hoping to have knitters from all over the world. please join in often - it will be good to hear from you.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I made me curious... and I think I will try it! But in the late autumn, when grapes ripen - and prices go down... never tasted grape jelly!


----------



## Strawberry4u

I received an email and I thought I would pass the URL on to my friends here to give you all a laugh. It doesn't matter if your a senior or not I think you might find it funny. Thank You Sam and the rest of you that enjoyed the tour of Nevada I posted. I'll try to look for something on the Mob museum and the strip.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an MG Midget, Tahiti Blue. Wish I had it now.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH had a Racing Green MG Midget when we started going out together. That was the era of the mini skirt and there was no dignified way of getting out of that car wearing one!
Click to expand...

Mom always made matching unmentionables for the mini skirts. That way it wasn't quite so bad.


----------



## wannabear

Thank you, I'll pass that on myself now. So funny!


----------



## GinaWarren

margewhaples said:


> Good evening all: Well, I don't really know how to say this, but already Hobo seems to be under the weather and vomiting. I am doing the best I can, but have trouble affording my own medical bills, that alone the vet bills, which can be up to $300.00 for these kinds of visits. He
> ate some rice and beef tonight with some eggs whipped in. He can not afford to lose any weight. He does seem a little better this evening, but had an extremely restless night last night and didn't want me to leave him this AM. (I didn't want to leave him either. So send your thoughts and prayers for us. Back to bed so we both can get some rest. Marlark Marge.


That sucks  Did you consider getting a pet insurance plan for him? (I never had one but I think VPI and Trupanion are the two big ones) Or maybe a discount program, I use PEt Assure; very happy with them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> I received an email and I thought I would pass the URL on to my friends here to give you all a laugh. It doesn't matter if your a senior or not I think you might find it funny. Thank You Sam and the rest of you that enjoyed the tour of Nevada I posted. I'll try to look for something on the Mob museum and the strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have those on occasion when the teens say "remember you said I could...."
> The Nevada tour brought back memories. Thanks.


----------



## Strawberry4u

margewhaples said:


> Good evening all: Well, I don't really know how to say this, but already Hobo seems to be under the weather and vomiting. I am doing the best I can, but have trouble affording my own medical bills, that alone the vet bills, which can be up to $300.00 for these kinds of visits. He
> ate some rice and beef tonight with some eggs whipped in. He can not afford to lose any weight. He does seem a little better this evening, but had an extremely restless night last night and didn't want me to leave him this AM. (I didn't want to leave him either. So send your thoughts and prayers for us. Back to bed so we both can get some rest. Marlark Marge.


I hope Hobo is doing better. I think Vets are more expensive then Dr.s. It's a shame some people would love to have a pet and it's proven a pet helps with the mental and physical wellbeing of a person but yet the Vets are so expensive one is unable to afford to take on that responsibility. Take care and give Hobo a big hug!!


----------



## iamsam

in honor of the upcoming holiday i thought these recipes might be of interest. the url is at the bottom. they are all from the "serious eats" website.

sam

Cadbury Creme Egg Salad Sandwiches

Posted by cakespy, Post a Comment
March 9, 2012 at 9:02 PM
Favorite this! (0) 
rated:
Tags: cadbury creme eggs, CakeSpy, easter, Easter candy
This Recipe Appears In: 
Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Egg Salad Sandwiches
[Photographs and original illustrations: Cakespy]
The bag lunch staple gets a sweet upgrade for Easter with this sweet trompe l'oeil sandwich, in which pound cake slices sandwich a "salad" comprised of yellow-tinted frosting studded with almonds and sliced Cadbury Creme Eggs, garnished with green coconut bits to resemble lettuce. It's a fun dish to serve at a party, and a perfect complement to your Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs and Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict.
About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, gallery owner, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website. Her first book came out in October 2011; she is currently at work on her second book.
Ingredients
yield: makes 8 sandwiches, active time 15 minutes , total time 15 minutes
	1 ready-made pound cake (approximately 9 x 5 inches) 
	3/4 cup vanilla buttercream frosting 
	2-3 drops yellow food coloring 
	4 Cadbury creme eggs, refrigerated 
	3 tablespoons almond slivers 
	1/2 cup shredded coconut 
	2-3 drops green food coloring 
Procedures
1.	1
Slice your pound cake into sixteen slices, about 1/2 inch-thick each, setting aside heels from either end for another use. If it is difficult to slice without the cake crumbling, place the pound cake in the freezer for 10 minutes (this will help it become a bit more firm and easier to slice). Set slices aside.
2.	2
Place 3/4 cup buttercream frosting in a medium bowl. Add 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring and stir; add more drops of food coloring and stir until your desired egg salad color has been achieved. 
3.	3
Remove your cadbury creme eggs from the refrigerator. Cut each egg into eighths. Do this by first cutting each egg into quarters, and then cutting each quarter in half.

4.	4
Gently fold the Creme egg pieces and the slivered almonds into the frosting. Set aside.

5.	5
Place your shredded coconut into a clear plastic bag with 2-3 drops of green food coloring. Shake vigorously, until the coconut has been tinted an even shade of green. Set aside.
6.	6
Assemble your sandwiches. Place two slices of pound cake side by side. On one slice, spread a heaping tablespoonful of the "egg salad" mixture. Top it with a small spoonful of the shredded coconut mixture to give the look of lettuce on top. Gently place the second slice of pound cake on top to form a sandwich.

7.	7
Repeat with the remaining pound cake slices until you've formed 8 sandwiches. If desired, slice in half and serve with jelly beans on the side for a sweet Easter treat.

Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs 
Posted by cakespy, 20 Comments

March 21, 2011 at 11:15 AM
Favorite this! (47) rated:
Tags: Cadbury Creme Eggs, Cakespy, Chocolate Eggs, Easter, Easter Candy

[Photographs and original illustrations: Cakespy]

Jessie Oleson (aka Cakespy) drops by every Monday to share a delicious dessert recipe. The Mgmt.

It's the most wonderful time of year, when Cadbury Creme Eggs proliferate in food and drug stores, like sweet little sugarbombs just waiting to be hatched in your mouth.

Last year, I employed these sweet treats to create a masterpiece called Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict. This year, here's another classic (savory) egg dish reinterpreted in sweet form using these fondant-filled nuggets of joy: Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs. Extremely easy to make and very sweet to eat, these are a sure-fire way to kick off Easter Candy season in style.

Note: To ensure that your "yolks" aren't runny, chill your Creme Eggs for about an hour before slicing them in half. This will ensure that the filling doesn't run all over.

About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, gallery owner, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website. She is currently at work on her first book.

Special equipment: Pastry bag fitted with a star tip, a sharp knife

Ingredientsyield: 8, active time 10 minutes, total time 10 minutes

4 Cadbury Creme Eggs, chilled for 1 hour 
1/2 cup vanilla buttercream, colored yellow with food coloring 
red sprinkles, to garnish 
Procedures
1
Unwrap your first Cadbury Creme Egg. Give it a long, hard look and ask if it is ready to meet its destiny.

2
Using your very sharp knife, gently slice the egg in half lengthwise, following the seam that keeps the two egg halves together. The egg should separate into two separate halves fairly easily; each will have a dollop of fondant inside. Leave the fondant inside of the egg halves.

3
Using a pastry bag fitted with a star tip, pipe yellow buttercream in a spiral so that it covers the entire exposed inside of each egg half (directly on top of the fondant). You'll use about 1-2 teaspoons' worth of frosting per egg.

4
Garnish with red sprinkles to mimic the look of paprika.

5
Repeat with the remaining egg halves.

You might like: Cakespy: Leftover Peeps S'more Ice Cream Pie 
(this site) Paid Distribution8 Most Common Symptoms of Ulcerative Colitis 
(HealthCentral.com) Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict 
(this site) Cakespy: Leftover Easter Candy Cookies 
(this site)

Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict 
Posted by cakespy, 40 Comments

March 1, 2010 at 2:15 PM
Favorite this! (22) rated:
Tags: brownies, brunch, Cadbury, Cadbury creme eggs, Cakespy, candy, doughnuts, eggs, eggs benedict

This Recipe Appears In:

This Week's Tasty 10

Jessie Oleson (aka Cakespy) drops by every Monday to share a delicious dessert recipe. The Mgmt.

[Original artwork and photographs: Jessie Oleson]

Eggs Benedict is like pleasure overload: savory little stacks of delicious excess, topped with a crowning glory of Hollandaise sauce.

But could this brunch classic be recreated in a totally sweet form?

You bet your bottom silver dollar pancake. It's time to say hello to a new classic: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict. It combines all of the excess of the savory dish, but in completely sweet form, comprised of stacks made of doughnut, brownie, melty Creme Eggs (complete with oozing yolk!), and a topping of rich frosting, all accompanied by a mound of fried pound cake to give the effect of side potatoes.

It's a sweet egg-stravaganza.

Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website.

Ingredients

2 Cadbury creme eggs 
1 plain cake doughnut 
1 brownie, the fudgier the better 
2 to 4 tablespoons' worth of buttercream frosting, to taste 
1 large slice pound cake, cut into small cubes 
1 tablespoons butter 
Red sugar sprinkles, to garnish 
Procedures
1
Prepare the "side potatoes" by melting 1 tablespoon of butter in a frying pan. Add your cubed pound cake slices and fry on medium heat for about 2 minutes. Flip the pieces and fry for 2 more minutes. Once they are lightly crispy on the edges, they're ready; put them on the side of your serving plate, leaving half of it clear for the Benedict stacks.

2
Prepare your plate. Slice your doughnut in half; place the halves, cut side up, side by side on your plate.

3
Cut your brownie in half, the way that you would slice a bagel (so that you have two fully sized but thin brownie pieces). Either cut or shape each piece into a circle so that it is slightly smaller in circumference than the doughnut halves. Place the circles on top of the doughnut halves.

4
Note: While I realize that brownies might not have an accurate hue to represent the layer of ham, I chose them for their sturdy texture and for their deliciousness quotient. A pink cookie or layer of colored marzipan could be substituted if you really wanted a hammy look, though.

5
Prepare the Creme Eggs. The idea here is to get them lightly melty, but not so much that the yolk oozes out. I found that the best way to do this was to either put them on a sheet of aluminum foil atop a baking sheet and put them in either a toaster oven on high or a preheated moderate oven for about a minute. As soon as the tops of the chocolate eggs starts to get a bit shiny, remove them from heat, and very carefully (so as to not puncture the chocolate and let the yolk ooze out) transfer each egg to the top of your two prepared brownie and doughnut stacks.

6
Put your buttercream frosting in a small, microwave-safe bowl, and microwave on high for about 10 seconds, with additional increments of 5 seconds each if needed, until the frosting is soft enough that it drips lightly when spooned (you don't want it to be pourable though). Spoon as much as you'd like onto each prepared "egg" stack.

7
Sprinkle each finished stack with red sugar sprinkles; serve immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/03/cakespy-cadbury-creme-eggs-benedict-dessert-breakfast-recipe.html


----------



## NanaCaren

This could be a on the brunch table at easter. I'm sure there won't be any leftovers. There might be boy or two that would love these.


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren said:


> That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.


I like the hanging tomatoes because I can bring them in the house in the fall and, are easier to take care of. Mom grew cucumbers in hanging baskets last year.[/quote]
(end quotes)

Did Admin give any suggestions of how to correct it if that happens again? 
Annddd do the hanging tomatoes need lots and lots of sun? 
I get very little direct sun on my patio, so I'm afraid that I can't get them to produce. I have one window that gets a few hours of afternoon sun. What do you all think? Sue/d


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the hanging tomatoes because I can bring them in the house in the fall and, are easier to take care of. Mom grew cucumbers in hanging baskets last year.
Click to expand...

(end quotes)

Did Admin give any suggestions of how to correct it if that happens again? 
Annddd do the hanging tomatoes need lots and lots of sun? 
I get very little direct sun on my patio, so I'm afraid that I can't get them to produce. I have one window that gets a few hours of afternoon sun. What do you all think? Sue/d[/quote]

My tomatoes are in the shade a lot of the day. It can't hurt to give it a try. I'm going to hang some under the awning at the barn. They will get about 2-3 hours of good sun the rest will be shaded.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Annddd do the hanging tomatoes need lots and lots of sun?
> I get very little direct sun on my patio, so I'm afraid that I can't get them to produce. I have one window that gets a few hours of afternoon sun. What do you all think? Sue/d


I grow my baskets of _Tumbler_ on a wall that faces Due East, so they're in shade fom local noon onwards, I get pounds and pounds off each basket of four plants.

If you want to cover up an ugly wall, we've all got one, in my case the workshop and bike garages, plant high level baskets with runner beans and let them hang down and cover the wall, they look great wafting in the breeze and you can eat the camouflage!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Glad to see the diet's going well, Sam!

I've posted the link to _The Lad_ and his chums, they're chocolate addicts!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

I bet you're right about over-eating. One of our cats went missing for 2 weeks and we finally heard him crying in the attic crawl space over next door's 2nd floor room above their garage. Somehow he got locked in the garage and had climbed up inside the walls from the unfinished area in an attempt to free himself and was then too terrified to come out. I don't know how he survived but needless to say, was so hungry he ate everything in sight when we finally rescued him (had to cut a hole in the ceiling to get him out!) and then puked for a day. So, you're doing exactly the right thing and I'm sure he'll be fine.


margewhaples said:


> Just a note this am. Hobo picked at his food again this am.
> However, he seems more chipper. He has not bothered any of my things, yarn, objects,clothing socks etc. so I doubt that yarn is the problem. I think its just an adjustment period, a different life for him and he scarfed up every thing offered to him the first day or so, Perhaps eating more than he should have. I haven't seen any stool since that last diarhea episode so maybe things are looking up. I pray so. The one thing I don't like is having dogs without the availability of vet care. I had a very good vet who would let me bring in any or all dogs and pay on time, but he left and went to Australia. I don't know if he ever came back. Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks NanaCaren, It definitely will be worth a try. Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something I saw online yesterday. I was looking for info on planting tuberous begonias and saw a hanging planter of tiny tomatoes. Now if I tried that the squirrels would have a hard time stealing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the hanging tomatoes because I can bring them in the house in the fall and, are easier to take care of. Mom grew cucumbers in hanging baskets last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (end quotes)
> 
> Did Admin give any suggestions of how to correct it if that happens again?
> Annddd do the hanging tomatoes need lots and lots of sun?
> I get very little direct sun on my patio, so I'm afraid that I can't get them to produce. I have one window that gets a few hours of afternoon sun. What do you all think? Sue/d
Click to expand...

My tomatoes are in the shade a lot of the day. It can't hurt to give it a try. I'm going to hang some under the awning at the barn. They will get about 2-3 hours of good sun the rest will be shaded.[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> I received an email and I thought I would pass the URL on to my friends here to give you all a laugh. It doesn't matter if your a senior or not I think you might find it funny. Thank You Sam and the rest of you that enjoyed the tour of Nevada I posted. I'll try to look for something on the Mob museum and the strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, why did you have to do that?!!!
> 
> My smartass son reads this thread, it'll be on every screen in the house this weekend!
> 
> Is _Race Rock_ still there in the Old Town? Great decor, superb beer and burgers and the best banana split I've ever had in my life!
> 
> My 'Senior Moment': I've forgotten the receipt for their _Race Rock Cocktail_, although I've still got the glasses that came with it. I remember it tasted pretty good, any chance you could get it? Or is it an incentive to jump on a plane and whizz over for a couple of days?
> 
> Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Did Admin give any suggestions of how to correct it if that happens again? Sue/d


No they did not, but if someone has inadvertently posted a long "word" that does not break, and this does happen, then possibly that person could be sent a gentle nudge asking them to shorten this "word". Of course it has to be done within the 45-50 minutes of posting it. That would take care of this issue. And if not, then we will just wait until the next page!! *chuckles* as I did learn something new from this experience!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dave, just thought I would let you know that my Mom knitted up several cozies from your egg cozie directions. She changed a few of them to just straight colors and then she crocheted a bouquet of three colored spring flowers to tack on the top of them. She is going to now embark on knitting up the "zigzag" Easter cozie pattern. She calls them her Ukrainian Easter Egg cozies! Alas, and *sigh* I am not able to get a photo of them posted on here for you all to see.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Oh no, why did you have to do that?!!!

My smartass son reads this thread, it'll be on every screen in the house this weekend!

Is _Race Rock_ still there in the Old Town? Great decor, superb beer and burgers and the best banana split I've ever had in my life!

My 'Senior Moment': I've forgotten the receipt for their _Race Rock Cocktail_, although I've still got the glasses that came with it. I remember it tasted pretty good, any chance you could get it? Or is it an incentive to jump on a plane and whizz over for a couple of days?

Dave[/quote]

Leave it to kids!!!! I'll see if I can find the receipt for you. Sorry Dave....LOL


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, just thought I would let you know that my Mom knitted up several cozies from your egg cozie directions. She changed a few of them to just straight colors and then she crocheted a bouquet of three colored spring flowers to tack on the top of them. She is going to now embark on knitting up the "zigzag" Easter cozie pattern. She calls them her Ukrainian Easter Egg cozies! Alas, and *sigh* I am not able to get a photo of them posted on here for you all to see.


That's cool, I'm glad she likes them!

The Easter Egg design is a very popular decoration in the Baltic and Former Soviet States. My good friend in Lithuania has loads of my cosies, he has out-workers, and uses them in his rather up-market restaurant; the rate of loss is high, but at the prices he charges for breakfast that's irrelevant!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, why did you have to do that?!!!
> 
> My smartass son reads this thread, it'll be on every screen in the house this weekend!
> 
> Is _Race Rock_ still there in the Old Town? Great decor, superb beer and burgers and the best banana split I've ever had in my life!
> 
> My 'Senior Moment': I've forgotten the receipt for their _Race Rock Cocktail_, although I've still got the glasses that came with it. I remember it tasted pretty good, any chance you could get it? Or is it an incentive to jump on a plane and whizz over for a couple of days?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to kids!!!! I'll see if I can find the receipt for you. Sorry Dave....LOL
Click to expand...

Thanks, you're a star!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Dave I found this for you. I tried to find a drink receipt but no luck. The search has 20,000 bar drink receipts if you are so inclined to look them up. I see why you were interested in Race Rock it has the Nascar theme to it. Sounds neat. 
http://www.clubplanet.com/Venues/79158/Las-Vegas/Race-Rock


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave I found this for you. I tried to find a drink receipt but no luck. The search has 20,000 bar drink receipts if you are so inclined to look them up. I see why you were interested in Race Rock it has the Nascar theme to it. Sounds neat.
> http://www.clubplanet.com/Venues/79158/Las-Vegas/Race-Rock


It is one seriously nice bar, a great place to relax and the food is beyond good!

The collection of memorabilia is brill, I love the place!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

I'll try it. It might be fun. The only plants I have used there have been impatients. I love them but it would be nice to have an edible plant or two. 
Some of the trees have been trimmed, thinned and some even removed, lately, so I may get more sun this summer. 
We'll see, and I'll take pictures. Sue /d



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annddd do the hanging tomatoes need lots and lots of sun?
> I get very little direct sun on my patio, so I'm afraid that I can't get them to produce. I have one window that gets a few hours of afternoon sun. What do you all think? Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> I grow my baskets of _Tumbler_ on a wall that faces Due East, so they're in shade fom local noon onwards, I get pounds and pounds off each basket of four plants.
> 
> If you want to cover up an ugly wall, we've all got one, in my case the workshop and bike garages, plant high level baskets with runner beans and let them hang down and cover the wall, they look great wafting in the breeze and you can eat the camouflage!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!


Dave


----------



## dandylion

I book marked your earlier posts regarding those. Sounds like fun, but I think I'll start small and work up to those when I get the knack of growing something familiar  . Sue



FireballDave said:


> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave


Apparently the pansy flowers are supposed to be edible too and they color up the salad greens very nicely. I have not had any as I think their pretty little faces are too cute to eat!

I was kind of half watching a cooking show the other week, and they took some zucchini blossoms and stuffed them with a type of seafood stuffing. Do you know anything about this kind of thing, anyone? I have heard of lightly sauteing them in butter but not stuffing them and then baking them. :?:


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> I book marked your earlier posts regarding those. Sounds like fun, but I think I'll start small and work up to those when I get the knack of growing something familiar  . Sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Throw a handful of nasturtium seeds onto the roughest and most impovished ground and they'll thrive! _Volcano_ is a good variety, grows anywhere and the colours are hot!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> I book marked your earlier posts regarding those. Sounds like fun, but I think I'll start small and work up to those when I get the knack of growing something familiar  . Sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

They are easy to grow and don't take much care at all.You will be surprised.


----------



## NanaCaren

I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the pansy flowers are supposed to be edible too and they color up the salad greens very nicely. I have not had any as I think their pretty little faces are too cute to eat!
> 
> I was kind of half watching a cooking show the other week, and they took some zucchini blossoms and stuffed them with a type of seafood stuffing. Do you know anything about this kind of thing, anyone? I have heard of lightly sauteing them in butter but not stuffing them and then baking them. :?:
Click to expand...

_Cougettes en Fleur_ is a speciality from Southern France. Dip them in flour, egg wash, then light batter and deep-fry until crisp, a classic!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

O K, I'm seriously checking nasturtiums out. Dave, and I'll bet you can answer 55dpns question she just posted  Sue/d 
oops you beat me there 



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I book marked your earlier posts regarding those. Sounds like fun, but I think I'll start small and work up to those when I get the knack of growing something familiar  . Sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throw a handful of nasturtium seeds onto the roughest and most impovished ground and they'll thrive! _Volcano_ is a good variety, grows anywhere and the colours are hot!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

What??????? 
Nice of her to let you in on that little fact    
We are waiting for details ?????? Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> What???????
> Nice of her to let you in on that little fact
> We are waiting for details ?????? Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
Click to expand...

They had a date for April 20th. Don't know why they changed it but, then she has always been like that. When she decides to move she tells us a couple days before she leaves. Just got a text/picture of the marriage license. Guess it's official now. Those are all the details I have.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.


Great stuff!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It is. Just would have liked to know. Guess I don't need to finish the bridal goodies for her.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an MG Midget, Tahiti Blue. Wish I had it now.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH had a Racing Green MG Midget when we started going out together. That was the era of the mini skirt and there was no dignified way of getting out of that car wearing one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend and I go to Ascot every year, in a classic British sports car borrowed from his uncle's collection, one year we borrowed a Lotus _Europa_. Never again, I think it was designed for Lulu, we both had to crawl out on all fours, much to everyone's amusement! Fortunately it was dry that year, otherwise our morning suits would never have been the same again!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That thought was worth a million quid. Wish I'd been there with a camera. You laugh when you look back on these things.


----------



## pammie1234

A huge thank you for the well wishes for my DD. She had a pretty good day. Tonight is Open House and spaghetti dinner. She is attending, which I think is admirable. She is a sweet young lady and deserves the best in life. I'll keep you posted. When this happened, the first thing I wanted to do, was talk to my KP friends. You cannot imagine how nice it is to have such wonderful friends that I have never even met! This is a great place to be. Tea Party forever!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the pansy flowers are supposed to be edible too and they color up the salad greens very nicely. I have not had any as I think their pretty little faces are too cute to eat!
> 
> I was kind of half watching a cooking show the other week, and they took some zucchini blossoms and stuffed them with a type of seafood stuffing. Do you know anything about this kind of thing, anyone? I have heard of lightly sauteing them in butter but not stuffing them and then baking them. :?:
Click to expand...

I have seen that on a few cooking shows also, have always wanted to try it but have never gotten around to it. 
Here is a link to a bunch of yummy sounding receipts though. 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/search/delegate.do?fnSearchString=Stuffed+Zucchini+blossoms&fnSearchType=site


----------



## Poledra65

Pammie, hope she finds another permanent position quickly.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> in honor of the upcoming holiday i thought these recipes might be of interest. the url is at the bottom. they are all from the "serious eats" website.
> 
> sam
> 
> Cadbury Creme Egg Salad Sandwiches
> 
> Posted by cakespy, Post a Comment
> March 9, 2012 at 9:02 PM
> Favorite this! (0)
> rated:
> Tags: cadbury creme eggs, CakeSpy, easter, Easter candy
> This Recipe Appears In:
> Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Egg Salad Sandwiches
> [Photographs and original illustrations: Cakespy]
> The bag lunch staple gets a sweet upgrade for Easter with this sweet trompe l'oeil sandwich, in which pound cake slices sandwich a "salad" comprised of yellow-tinted frosting studded with almonds and sliced Cadbury Creme Eggs, garnished with green coconut bits to resemble lettuce. It's a fun dish to serve at a party, and a perfect complement to your Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs and Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict.
> About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, gallery owner, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website. Her first book came out in October 2011; she is currently at work on her second book.
> Ingredients
> yield: makes 8 sandwiches, active time 15 minutes , total time 15 minutes
> 	1 ready-made pound cake (approximately 9 x 5 inches)
> 	3/4 cup vanilla buttercream frosting
> 	2-3 drops yellow food coloring
> 	4 Cadbury creme eggs, refrigerated
> 	3 tablespoons almond slivers
> 	1/2 cup shredded coconut
> 	2-3 drops green food coloring
> Procedures
> 1.	1
> Slice your pound cake into sixteen slices, about 1/2 inch-thick each, setting aside heels from either end for another use. If it is difficult to slice without the cake crumbling, place the pound cake in the freezer for 10 minutes (this will help it become a bit more firm and easier to slice). Set slices aside.
> 2.	2
> Place 3/4 cup buttercream frosting in a medium bowl. Add 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring and stir; add more drops of food coloring and stir until your desired egg salad color has been achieved.
> 3.	3
> Remove your cadbury creme eggs from the refrigerator. Cut each egg into eighths. Do this by first cutting each egg into quarters, and then cutting each quarter in half.
> 
> 4.	4
> Gently fold the Creme egg pieces and the slivered almonds into the frosting. Set aside.
> 
> 5.	5
> Place your shredded coconut into a clear plastic bag with 2-3 drops of green food coloring. Shake vigorously, until the coconut has been tinted an even shade of green. Set aside.
> 6.	6
> Assemble your sandwiches. Place two slices of pound cake side by side. On one slice, spread a heaping tablespoonful of the "egg salad" mixture. Top it with a small spoonful of the shredded coconut mixture to give the look of lettuce on top. Gently place the second slice of pound cake on top to form a sandwich.
> 
> 7.	7
> Repeat with the remaining pound cake slices until you've formed 8 sandwiches. If desired, slice in half and serve with jelly beans on the side for a sweet Easter treat.
> 
> Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs
> Posted by cakespy, 20 Comments
> 
> March 21, 2011 at 11:15 AM
> Favorite this! (47) rated:
> Tags: Cadbury Creme Eggs, Cakespy, Chocolate Eggs, Easter, Easter Candy
> 
> [Photographs and original illustrations: Cakespy]
> 
> Jessie Oleson (aka Cakespy) drops by every Monday to share a delicious dessert recipe. The Mgmt.
> 
> It's the most wonderful time of year, when Cadbury Creme Eggs proliferate in food and drug stores, like sweet little sugarbombs just waiting to be hatched in your mouth.
> 
> Last year, I employed these sweet treats to create a masterpiece called Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict. This year, here's another classic (savory) egg dish reinterpreted in sweet form using these fondant-filled nuggets of joy: Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs. Extremely easy to make and very sweet to eat, these are a sure-fire way to kick off Easter Candy season in style.
> 
> Note: To ensure that your "yolks" aren't runny, chill your Creme Eggs for about an hour before slicing them in half. This will ensure that the filling doesn't run all over.
> 
> About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, gallery owner, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website. She is currently at work on her first book.
> 
> Special equipment: Pastry bag fitted with a star tip, a sharp knife
> 
> Ingredientsyield: 8, active time 10 minutes, total time 10 minutes
> 
> 4 Cadbury Creme Eggs, chilled for 1 hour
> 1/2 cup vanilla buttercream, colored yellow with food coloring
> red sprinkles, to garnish
> Procedures
> 1
> Unwrap your first Cadbury Creme Egg. Give it a long, hard look and ask if it is ready to meet its destiny.
> 
> 2
> Using your very sharp knife, gently slice the egg in half lengthwise, following the seam that keeps the two egg halves together. The egg should separate into two separate halves fairly easily; each will have a dollop of fondant inside. Leave the fondant inside of the egg halves.
> 
> 3
> Using a pastry bag fitted with a star tip, pipe yellow buttercream in a spiral so that it covers the entire exposed inside of each egg half (directly on top of the fondant). You'll use about 1-2 teaspoons' worth of frosting per egg.
> 
> 4
> Garnish with red sprinkles to mimic the look of paprika.
> 
> 5
> Repeat with the remaining egg halves.
> 
> You might like: Cakespy: Leftover Peeps S'more Ice Cream Pie
> (this site) Paid Distribution8 Most Common Symptoms of Ulcerative Colitis
> (HealthCentral.com) Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
> (this site) Cakespy: Leftover Easter Candy Cookies
> (this site)
> 
> Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
> Posted by cakespy, 40 Comments
> 
> March 1, 2010 at 2:15 PM
> Favorite this! (22) rated:
> Tags: brownies, brunch, Cadbury, Cadbury creme eggs, Cakespy, candy, doughnuts, eggs, eggs benedict
> 
> This Recipe Appears In:
> 
> This Week's Tasty 10
> 
> Jessie Oleson (aka Cakespy) drops by every Monday to share a delicious dessert recipe. The Mgmt.
> 
> [Original artwork and photographs: Jessie Oleson]
> 
> Eggs Benedict is like pleasure overload: savory little stacks of delicious excess, topped with a crowning glory of Hollandaise sauce.
> 
> But could this brunch classic be recreated in a totally sweet form?
> 
> You bet your bottom silver dollar pancake. It's time to say hello to a new classic: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict. It combines all of the excess of the savory dish, but in completely sweet form, comprised of stacks made of doughnut, brownie, melty Creme Eggs (complete with oozing yolk!), and a topping of rich frosting, all accompanied by a mound of fried pound cake to give the effect of side potatoes.
> 
> It's a sweet egg-stravaganza.
> 
> Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
> About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 Cadbury creme eggs
> 1 plain cake doughnut
> 1 brownie, the fudgier the better
> 2 to 4 tablespoons' worth of buttercream frosting, to taste
> 1 large slice pound cake, cut into small cubes
> 1 tablespoons butter
> Red sugar sprinkles, to garnish
> Procedures
> 1
> Prepare the "side potatoes" by melting 1 tablespoon of butter in a frying pan. Add your cubed pound cake slices and fry on medium heat for about 2 minutes. Flip the pieces and fry for 2 more minutes. Once they are lightly crispy on the edges, they're ready; put them on the side of your serving plate, leaving half of it clear for the Benedict stacks.
> 
> 2
> Prepare your plate. Slice your doughnut in half; place the halves, cut side up, side by side on your plate.
> 
> 3
> Cut your brownie in half, the way that you would slice a bagel (so that you have two fully sized but thin brownie pieces). Either cut or shape each piece into a circle so that it is slightly smaller in circumference than the doughnut halves. Place the circles on top of the doughnut halves.
> 
> 4
> Note: While I realize that brownies might not have an accurate hue to represent the layer of ham, I chose them for their sturdy texture and for their deliciousness quotient. A pink cookie or layer of colored marzipan could be substituted if you really wanted a hammy look, though.
> 
> 5
> Prepare the Creme Eggs. The idea here is to get them lightly melty, but not so much that the yolk oozes out. I found that the best way to do this was to either put them on a sheet of aluminum foil atop a baking sheet and put them in either a toaster oven on high or a preheated moderate oven for about a minute. As soon as the tops of the chocolate eggs starts to get a bit shiny, remove them from heat, and very carefully (so as to not puncture the chocolate and let the yolk ooze out) transfer each egg to the top of your two prepared brownie and doughnut stacks.
> 
> 6
> Put your buttercream frosting in a small, microwave-safe bowl, and microwave on high for about 10 seconds, with additional increments of 5 seconds each if needed, until the frosting is soft enough that it drips lightly when spooned (you don't want it to be pourable though). Spoon as much as you'd like onto each prepared "egg" stack.
> 
> 7
> Sprinkle each finished stack with red sugar sprinkles; serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/03/cakespy-cadbury-creme-eggs-benedict-dessert-breakfast-recipe.html


Okay Sam, those are some serious receipts. lol...
I'm going to have to try those when I have my niece over here, of course her mother might kill me afterwards, nah, as long as she gets some chocolate she's happy, (she's an addict). lol...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spot where 'nothing will grow', nasturtiums will and the flowers are edible! They have a light peppery taste and are great in summer salads. Wow the troops with edible flowers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the pansy flowers are supposed to be edible too and they color up the salad greens very nicely. I have not had any as I think their pretty little faces are too cute to eat!
> 
> I was kind of half watching a cooking show the other week, and they took some zucchini blossoms and stuffed them with a type of seafood stuffing. Do you know anything about this kind of thing, anyone? I have heard of lightly sauteing them in butter but not stuffing them and then baking them. :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen that on a few cooking shows also, have always wanted to try it but have never gotten around to it.
> Here is a link to a bunch of yummy sounding receipts though.
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/search/delegate.do?fnSearchString=Stuffed+Zucchini+blossoms&fnSearchType=site
Click to expand...

Thank you Poledra!! Seems like the zucchini blossoms can be stuffed with any type of stuffing! Love the cheese in them. I would likely go by what some of the ingredients are in those recipes and add some of my own little ingredients like shrimp and chickpeas or spinach. Thanks again! Now I just have to wait for the zucchini blooms to arrive!!! haha, something to look forwards to later on this summer!


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> A huge thank you for the well wishes for my DD. She had a pretty good day. Tonight is Open House and spaghetti dinner. She is attending, which I think is admirable. She is a sweet young lady and deserves the best in life. I'll keep you posted. When this happened, the first thing I wanted to do, was talk to my KP friends. You cannot imagine how nice it is to have such wonderful friends that I have never even met! This is a great place to be. Tea Party forever!


Pammie, I was telling my DH about your daughter and what happened to her. It reminded me of what happened to a teacher locally. She had received excellent performance ratings, even saying that other teachers could learn from her. Then...she was fired a couple of months later. It seems it was based on the fact that her students didn't do well on some kind of test. I was never a school teacher so don't know all the in's and out's. But I wonder -- what happens if a teacher is unlucky enough to get a bunch of dummies in her class? Should her job hinge on their performance on a test? Just wondering!!


----------



## margewhaples

DThe Green Flag:

2 oz vodka
¼ oz melon liqueur (green color)
1 oz white cranberry juice
1 oz Sprite
½ oz lime juice

Advertisement

In a tall glass that has been half filled with ice, and ingredients and garnish with a lime wedge,

The Red Flag:

1 oz vodka
1 oz white rum
½ oz Red Bull
Fill with Cranberry Juice

Add ingredients into a mixing tin that has been half filled with ice. Mix for 30 seconds. Pour into chilled Martini glass.

The White Flag:

1 oz white rum
1 oz Malibu rum
½ oz coconut milk
Fill with pineapple juice

Add all ingredients except coconut milk into a mixing tin that has been half filled with ice. Mix for 30 seconds and pour into a tall glass that has been filled with ice. Lace with your coconut milk when finished.

The Caution Flag:

2 oz white rum
1 oz sweet and sour mix
Fill with Sprite

In a chilled margarita glass, and ingredients and garnish with a lemon wedge,

The Black Flag:

2 oz Kahlua
1 oz Sprite
½ oz Galliano

In a rocks glass that has been filled with ice, add Kahlua then Galliano and top off with your Sprite.

The Checkered Flag:

1 can of Coke
Eat whatever is left at the party

The race is over and you have had too much to drink. Drink your Coke, eat some left over food and sober up before heading home.
NASCAR Race
NASCAR Race
Credits: 
getty
Related topics:

Continue reading on Examiner.com Cocktails for a NASCAR Party - National cocktails | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/cocktails-in-national/cocktails-for-a-nascar-party#ixzz1ptFYdTzV
ave: Googled nascar cocktail and several recipes found:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpn's, glad I could help.


----------



## margewhaples

Thanks for all the thoughts for Hobo. He is doing better today. although eating much less than in the beginning. He seems able to play and run around as much as usual. All is well once again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs

My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.

The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.

I had taken pictures of the group over some months and feel that they were a great addition to the background.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.
> 
> The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.


I'd say they did an amazing job.


----------



## margewhaples

If we were to let students decide who is or is not a good teacher they would usually pick those who related to them as another child would. A good administrator knows who his good teachers are because they interest and motivate students, are innovative in teaching methods and whose students advance well to further studies. More important is the ability to learn to learn on independently. 
Marlark Marge


----------



## dandylion

Well, if that's not out of charaacter, it is not as funny as I thought. That's proof enough. I'd say.

I assume that you are happy for her, and are not a bit hurt so I send my best wishes. Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What???????
> Nice of her to let you in on that little fact
> We are waiting for details ?????? Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a date for April 20th. Don't know why they changed it but, then she has always been like that. When she decides to move she tells us a couple days before she leaves. Just got a text/picture of the marriage license. Guess it's official now. Those are all the details I have.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Well, if that's not out of charaacter, it is not as funny as I thought. That's proof enough. I'd say.
> 
> I assume that you are happy for her, and are not a bit hurt so I send my best wishes. Sue/d
> 
> I am happy for her and, a bit hurt oh well. Still wish her all the best.


----------



## Needleme

thewren said:


> in honor of the upcoming holiday i thought these recipes might be of interest. the url is at the bottom. they are all from the "serious eats" website.
> 
> sam
> 
> Cadbury Creme Egg Salad Sandwiches
> Wow, oh wow, oh wow.
> That't all I have to say.
> 
> Posted by cakespy, Post a Comment
> March 9, 2012 at 9:02 PM
> Favorite this! (0)
> rated:
> Tags: cadbury creme eggs, CakeSpy, easter, Easter candy
> This Recipe Appears In:
> Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Egg Salad Sandwiches
> [Photographs and original illustrations: Cakespy]
> The bag lunch staple gets a sweet upgrade for Easter with this sweet trompe l'oeil sandwich, in which pound cake slices sandwich a "salad" comprised of yellow-tinted frosting studded with almonds and sliced Cadbury Creme Eggs, garnished with green coconut bits to resemble lettuce. It's a fun dish to serve at a party, and a perfect complement to your Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs and Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict.
> About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, gallery owner, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website. Her first book came out in October 2011; she is currently at work on her second book.
> Ingredients
> yield: makes 8 sandwiches, active time 15 minutes , total time 15 minutes
> 	1 ready-made pound cake (approximately 9 x 5 inches)
> 	3/4 cup vanilla buttercream frosting
> 	2-3 drops yellow food coloring
> 	4 Cadbury creme eggs, refrigerated
> 	3 tablespoons almond slivers
> 	1/2 cup shredded coconut
> 	2-3 drops green food coloring
> Procedures
> 1.	1
> Slice your pound cake into sixteen slices, about 1/2 inch-thick each, setting aside heels from either end for another use. If it is difficult to slice without the cake crumbling, place the pound cake in the freezer for 10 minutes (this will help it become a bit more firm and easier to slice). Set slices aside.
> 2.	2
> Place 3/4 cup buttercream frosting in a medium bowl. Add 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring and stir; add more drops of food coloring and stir until your desired egg salad color has been achieved.
> 3.	3
> Remove your cadbury creme eggs from the refrigerator. Cut each egg into eighths. Do this by first cutting each egg into quarters, and then cutting each quarter in half.
> 
> 4.	4
> Gently fold the Creme egg pieces and the slivered almonds into the frosting. Set aside.
> 
> 5.	5
> Place your shredded coconut into a clear plastic bag with 2-3 drops of green food coloring. Shake vigorously, until the coconut has been tinted an even shade of green. Set aside.
> 6.	6
> Assemble your sandwiches. Place two slices of pound cake side by side. On one slice, spread a heaping tablespoonful of the "egg salad" mixture. Top it with a small spoonful of the shredded coconut mixture to give the look of lettuce on top. Gently place the second slice of pound cake on top to form a sandwich.
> 
> 7.	7
> Repeat with the remaining pound cake slices until you've formed 8 sandwiches. If desired, slice in half and serve with jelly beans on the side for a sweet Easter treat.
> 
> Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs
> Posted by cakespy, 20 Comments
> 
> March 21, 2011 at 11:15 AM
> Favorite this! (47) rated:
> Tags: Cadbury Creme Eggs, Cakespy, Chocolate Eggs, Easter, Easter Candy
> 
> [Photographs and original illustrations: Cakespy]
> 
> Jessie Oleson (aka Cakespy) drops by every Monday to share a delicious dessert recipe. The Mgmt.
> 
> It's the most wonderful time of year, when Cadbury Creme Eggs proliferate in food and drug stores, like sweet little sugarbombs just waiting to be hatched in your mouth.
> 
> Last year, I employed these sweet treats to create a masterpiece called Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict. This year, here's another classic (savory) egg dish reinterpreted in sweet form using these fondant-filled nuggets of joy: Cadbury Creme Deviled Eggs. Extremely easy to make and very sweet to eat, these are a sure-fire way to kick off Easter Candy season in style.
> 
> Note: To ensure that your "yolks" aren't runny, chill your Creme Eggs for about an hour before slicing them in half. This will ensure that the filling doesn't run all over.
> 
> About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, gallery owner, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website. She is currently at work on her first book.
> 
> Special equipment: Pastry bag fitted with a star tip, a sharp knife
> 
> Ingredientsyield: 8, active time 10 minutes, total time 10 minutes
> 
> 4 Cadbury Creme Eggs, chilled for 1 hour
> 1/2 cup vanilla buttercream, colored yellow with food coloring
> red sprinkles, to garnish
> Procedures
> 1
> Unwrap your first Cadbury Creme Egg. Give it a long, hard look and ask if it is ready to meet its destiny.
> 
> 2
> Using your very sharp knife, gently slice the egg in half lengthwise, following the seam that keeps the two egg halves together. The egg should separate into two separate halves fairly easily; each will have a dollop of fondant inside. Leave the fondant inside of the egg halves.
> 
> 3
> Using a pastry bag fitted with a star tip, pipe yellow buttercream in a spiral so that it covers the entire exposed inside of each egg half (directly on top of the fondant). You'll use about 1-2 teaspoons' worth of frosting per egg.
> 
> 4
> Garnish with red sprinkles to mimic the look of paprika.
> 
> 5
> Repeat with the remaining egg halves.
> 
> You might like: Cakespy: Leftover Peeps S'more Ice Cream Pie
> (this site) Paid Distribution8 Most Common Symptoms of Ulcerative Colitis
> (HealthCentral.com) Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
> (this site) Cakespy: Leftover Easter Candy Cookies
> (this site)
> 
> Cakespy: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
> Posted by cakespy, 40 Comments
> 
> March 1, 2010 at 2:15 PM
> Favorite this! (22) rated:
> Tags: brownies, brunch, Cadbury, Cadbury creme eggs, Cakespy, candy, doughnuts, eggs, eggs benedict
> 
> This Recipe Appears In:
> 
> This Week's Tasty 10
> 
> Jessie Oleson (aka Cakespy) drops by every Monday to share a delicious dessert recipe. The Mgmt.
> 
> [Original artwork and photographs: Jessie Oleson]
> 
> Eggs Benedict is like pleasure overload: savory little stacks of delicious excess, topped with a crowning glory of Hollandaise sauce.
> 
> But could this brunch classic be recreated in a totally sweet form?
> 
> You bet your bottom silver dollar pancake. It's time to say hello to a new classic: Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict. It combines all of the excess of the savory dish, but in completely sweet form, comprised of stacks made of doughnut, brownie, melty Creme Eggs (complete with oozing yolk!), and a topping of rich frosting, all accompanied by a mound of fried pound cake to give the effect of side potatoes.
> 
> It's a sweet egg-stravaganza.
> 
> Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict
> About the author: Jessie Oleson is a Seattle-based writer, illustrator, and cake anthropologist who runs Cakespy, an award-winning dessert website.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 Cadbury creme eggs
> 1 plain cake doughnut
> 1 brownie, the fudgier the better
> 2 to 4 tablespoons' worth of buttercream frosting, to taste
> 1 large slice pound cake, cut into small cubes
> 1 tablespoons butter
> Red sugar sprinkles, to garnish
> Procedures
> 1
> Prepare the "side potatoes" by melting 1 tablespoon of butter in a frying pan. Add your cubed pound cake slices and fry on medium heat for about 2 minutes. Flip the pieces and fry for 2 more minutes. Once they are lightly crispy on the edges, they're ready; put them on the side of your serving plate, leaving half of it clear for the Benedict stacks.
> 
> 2
> Prepare your plate. Slice your doughnut in half; place the halves, cut side up, side by side on your plate.
> 
> 3
> Cut your brownie in half, the way that you would slice a bagel (so that you have two fully sized but thin brownie pieces). Either cut or shape each piece into a circle so that it is slightly smaller in circumference than the doughnut halves. Place the circles on top of the doughnut halves.
> 
> 4
> Note: While I realize that brownies might not have an accurate hue to represent the layer of ham, I chose them for their sturdy texture and for their deliciousness quotient. A pink cookie or layer of colored marzipan could be substituted if you really wanted a hammy look, though.
> 
> 5
> Prepare the Creme Eggs. The idea here is to get them lightly melty, but not so much that the yolk oozes out. I found that the best way to do this was to either put them on a sheet of aluminum foil atop a baking sheet and put them in either a toaster oven on high or a preheated moderate oven for about a minute. As soon as the tops of the chocolate eggs starts to get a bit shiny, remove them from heat, and very carefully (so as to not puncture the chocolate and let the yolk ooze out) transfer each egg to the top of your two prepared brownie and doughnut stacks.
> 
> 6
> Put your buttercream frosting in a small, microwave-safe bowl, and microwave on high for about 10 seconds, with additional increments of 5 seconds each if needed, until the frosting is soft enough that it drips lightly when spooned (you don't want it to be pourable though). Spoon as much as you'd like onto each prepared "egg" stack.
> 
> 7
> Sprinkle each finished stack with red sugar sprinkles; serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/03/cakespy-cadbury-creme-eggs-benedict-dessert-breakfast-recipe.html


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpn's, glad I could help.


It was a delightful discovery!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts for Hobo. He is doing better today. although eating much less than in the beginning. He seems able to play and run around as much as usual. All is well once again. Marlark Marge.


I am smiling for your home!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I took a little walk around my front yard this afternoon. I have my daylilies up about 2-3 inches. The lilac trees have their first leaf budds coming out. Some spring birds are arriving and others have left to go further north. It was bright and sunny today. ;-)


Sam, how did the puppies and Hickory survive the great outdoor sleeping arrangements? Very well I hope. I hope you slept well with no little puppy noices to keep you awake!!


----------



## iamsam

the puppies slept well outdoors - the porch light was on and the door was open all night. they may come in tonight -it is to be cooler tonight. i put the dog house out there with a blanket in it - they don't use it much - prefer to sleep under the porch.

they have started to munch at puppy chow - however they still want to nurse so they do both. they should be getting their shots some time this weekend or the first of the week. five weeks old this coming monday. they sure are getting big.

they like to cuddle - i think they are going to be great dogs. i hope there are seven people out there that think so too. lol

sam


----------



## gingerwitch

Poor litle chap! He was really, really hungry. You've got a friend for life now, he won't forget you saved his.


margewhaples said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts for Hobo. He is doing better today. although eating much less than in the beginning. He seems able to play and run around as much as usual. All is well once again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I'm sure there are more than 7 people who would love one of your puppies. I wish I could, but 3 dogs is enough! But they sure are cute. DD says they look like our Bailey did when he was a baby. We got him at 9 weeks. 

I can't get on my soap-box about how teachers are treated, it is just too late. But teachers do get blamed for things that are out of their control. I'm sure it happens in business all the time, but when you are dealing with children there are a lot of other factors to consider. There are not even 2 days in a row when children are the same! There is never a dull moment!

Sleep well, everyone. I'm off to bed!


----------



## Althea

Dave, thanks so much for the grape jelly recipe. I've actually been munching on red grapes while catching up with KP. They're plentiful and cheap here at present, so although I've done my weekly shop and bought about a kilo of grapes, I'll go to the local fruit shop over the weekend and get another couple of kilos for the jelly. Sam, those Cadbury creme egg recipes sound wonderful, but since I've lost 6kg this year (about 13 lb) I'll have to give those a miss. Bought a packet of mini eggs today and will allow myself one per day as a reward and encouragement to keep to the weight loss plan. It's been relatively easy in summer, but now with the cooler weather it's getting a little more challenging. Would like to lose another 2kg before I go away in May, but pleased with the result so far. Pam, I'm sure your DD will find another teaching job for next year. Good teachers are usually snapped up quickly. Marge, I'm glad that Hobo is doing better.


----------



## darowil

Prepearing to make an unplanned trip 2 hours away. My FIL is very unwell and getting worse- it seems that it is time to say goodbye although he could last a few more weeks (or even recover to some extent). Guess I should be getting organised rather thatn being online- though I have needed to do some bits of it. Althea I have sent you an email about tomorrow if you read this first.


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> DThe Green Flag:
> 
> 2 oz vodka
> ¼ oz melon liqueur (green color)
> 1 oz white cranberry juice
> 1 oz Sprite
> ½ oz lime juice
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> In a tall glass that has been half filled with ice, and ingredients and garnish with a lime wedge,
> 
> The Red Flag:
> 
> 1 oz vodka
> 1 oz white rum
> ½ oz Red Bull
> Fill with Cranberry Juice
> 
> Add ingredients into a mixing tin that has been half filled with ice. Mix for 30 seconds. Pour into chilled Martini glass.
> 
> The White Flag:
> 
> 1 oz white rum
> 1 oz Malibu rum
> ½ oz coconut milk
> Fill with pineapple juice
> 
> Add all ingredients except coconut milk into a mixing tin that has been half filled with ice. Mix for 30 seconds and pour into a tall glass that has been filled with ice. Lace with your coconut milk when finished.
> 
> The Caution Flag:
> 
> 2 oz white rum
> 1 oz sweet and sour mix
> Fill with Sprite
> 
> In a chilled margarita glass, and ingredients and garnish with a lemon wedge,
> 
> The Black Flag:
> 
> 2 oz Kahlua
> 1 oz Sprite
> ½ oz Galliano
> 
> In a rocks glass that has been filled with ice, add Kahlua then Galliano and top off with your Sprite.
> 
> The Checkered Flag:
> 
> 1 can of Coke
> Eat whatever is left at the party
> 
> The race is over and you have had too much to drink. Drink your Coke, eat some left over food and sober up before heading home.
> NASCAR Race
> NASCAR Race
> Credits:
> getty
> Related topics:
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com Cocktails for a NASCAR Party - National cocktails | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/cocktails-in-national/cocktails-for-a-nascar-party#ixzz1ptFYdTzV
> ave: Googled nascar cocktail and several recipes found:


Thanks for that!

It's the _Green Flag_ they mix so well at that bar in Las Vegas. It's six a.m., in London,_ Free Practice Two_ has just started at Sepang in Malaysia and I've got a _Green Flag_, a plate of chicken wings, chilli jelly to go with them and I'm a happy bunny!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Second _Green Flag_ going down even better than the first!

I'm pretty sure it's the cocktail they serve in _That Bar_, hopefully our 'Lady on the spot' will pop in and check for me. It's a great bar with a racing museum for decor, ther Banana Splits are unfogettable! Las Vegas is a great city and the tax breaks they give the casinos for art collections means it's a real treasure trove, my idea of heaven is to spend the day in galleries and relax petrolhead-fashion after with a good meal and nice people.

I must say, whenever I've visited America I've met friendly interesting people, willing to talk about their life experiences. Learning is easy: sit back, sip your drink and listen to the stories.

The McLarens are going well and look good for Sunday, I'm totally biased about this because they're my local team, but the Lotus is going well too, I'm not too sad about that either!

I'm taping the practice sessions for the boys to watch when they come home for the weekend tonight, _The Lad_ has skipped swim practice to listen to the broadcast on Radio5SX, they don't have cable tv in his house. I've promised myself that one year I'll follow the circus and go to every GP, maybe when the lad is at uni and I'm let off from dad-duty!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.
> 
> The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.
> 
> I had taken pictures of the group over some months and feel that they were a great addition to the background.


Great showing! Libraries are wonderful places!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Good F1 session, I love turn 15 with the two straights and the esses a pretty good too, I really must get to Sepang!

I must get myself together and head off to the shops. For anyone who missed it first time round, this is my way of preparing chicken wings:

*Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings

Ingredients:*

chicken wings, jointed and trimmed

4 tbs plain flour
2 tbs paprika
1 tbs dried oregano
1 tbs garlic granules
1 tbs celery salt
2 tsp ground black pepper
2 tsp mild chilli powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper, more if you like things really hot!

*Method:*
Mix well, joint the wings, coat the pieces in the mixture and pat it to ensure it sticks. Dip them in beaten egg, then roll them in fresh breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set firm.

Heat the oven to 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6 and with it heat a heavy baking dish and add 50/50 mixture of sunflower or vegetable oil and butter to cover the base, this needs to be hot and sizzling! Arrange the chicken wings in the dish and bake for 12 minutes each side, total 24 minutes. I guarantee they'll disappear!

_Notes:

I buy a couple of kilos (4.5 lbs) of chicken wings from my local butcher at a time, then spend an hour or so sectioning and neatening them. I fully prepare them, then lay them out separtely on trays in the freezer. When frozen I store them in bags of eight (a single-serving for an average gannet), so they can be thawed out prior to use as a petrolhead snack. If you need to coook from frozen, 15 minutes each side will be about right to cook them all the way through.

The coating mix will keep for about three months in a jar with a close fitting lid in a cool, dry and dark place, I actually use a tupperware box.

Don't throw away the wing tips either, put them and any trimmings in a saucepan with a roughly chopped carrot, an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic. Add enough water to cover them plus about an inch, together with half a vegetable stock cube and a teaspoon of mixed dried herbs. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat to its lowest setting, then cover and simmer for thirty minutes. Strain and you've got a fantastic light stock for soups and gravies that freezes brilliantly, I don't believe in waste!_

Dave


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.


Wow...
Well, I wish her a lot of happiness...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :-D Strawberry4u-Thanks that was really funny! I heard that term"Brain Farts" many years ago-not sure if it is a southern term-but it sure is true.One minute the thought is there, the next minute it is not!! Keep sharing!!


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Just would have liked to know. Guess I don't need to finish the bridal goodies for her.
Click to expand...

Don't feel... down about it... sometimes these spontaneous decisions do pay off. 
And... spontaneous people are usually happier than these of us who prefer to always have everything planed ached. Not necessary always happier with some particular thing - just happier in general, like... I really do think they produce more endorphin. They seem to enjoy little things more. If they are not so sure where or how they are going they meet many surprises on the way... and yes, some of them won't be that nice, but most will and at the end the smiles will be so much more than the tears. And for people like me, well, no bad surprises, that's true, but not beautiful ones either. Life is... well, more or less tasteless - like in having no taste in the mouth, not as in bad designed. And even when we do cross the latter we'd be too much afraid... and would probably miss to embrace them.
And who knows - she might still enjoy the bridal goodies?


----------



## FireballDave

HandyFamily said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Just would have liked to know. Guess I don't need to finish the bridal goodies for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel... down about it... sometimes these spontaneous decisions do pay off.
> And... spontaneous people are usually happier than these of us who prefer to always have everything planed ached. Not necessary always happier with some particular thing - just happier in general, like... I really do think they produce more endorphin. They seem to enjoy little things more. If they are not so sure where or how they are going they meet many surprises on the way... and yes, some of them won't be that nice, but most will and at the end the smiles will be so much more than the tears. And for people like me, well, no bad surprises, that's true, but not beautiful ones either. Life is... well, more or less tasteless - like in having no taste in the mouth, not as in bad designed. And even when we do cross the latter we'd be too much afraid... and would probably miss to embrace them.
> And who knows - she might still enjoy the bridal goodies?
Click to expand...

Great thoughts!

I limit my planning to a couple of hours per day, the rest of it is up for grabs. I grew up in the 1960s, the future is an adventure for me, I never know what'll happen or catch my eye. As the boy who grew up to do what he always dreamed about and then some, I heartily recommend it as a philosophy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4

I love this piece of film!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

mjs said:


> My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.
> 
> The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.
> 
> I had taken pictures of the group over some months and feel that they were a great addition to the background.


Beautiful exhibit. What a neat way to display the craft and perhaps get others interested. Does your library have a knitting group? Or is there a way you can advertise there to give lessons for those interested? I imagine there will be interest after seeing all the beautiful things.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: :wink: Fireball Dave--I totally agree!! This is amazing how they produced this bit of film and imagetry. Thanks for sharing! When we were stationed in Europe, one of our trip we visited Cartier. Upon entering we were locked in and only so many could come in at a time. Very interesting diamonds.


----------



## jmai5421

thewren said:


> the puppies slept well outdoors - the porch light was on and the door was open all night. they may come in tonight -it is to be cooler tonight. i put the dog house out there with a blanket in it - they don't use it much - prefer to sleep under the porch.
> 
> they have started to munch at puppy chow - however they still want to nurse so they do both. they should be getting their shots some time this weekend or the first of the week. five weeks old this coming monday. they sure are getting big.
> 
> they like to cuddle - i think they are going to be great dogs. i hope there are seven people out there that think so too. lol
> 
> sam


I loved the puppy pictures. They are so cute. They reminded me of our dogs when I was little. They were all black labs and hunting dogs, but also house dogs. Even though they grew quite large Dad and Mom would also keep them in the house at night. During the day we had them outside to play with the six of us when they were not hunting. They would get old, pass away and we would get another. Odd, but their names were always Patty. When our kids were little we had a cockapoo and a Springer Spaniol. The cockapoo lived for 18 years and the Springer 15. Now I don't want the hair or the responsibility. I am afraid living at the cabin all summer they might become bear , wolf or some other critter's meal. Our neighbor up there lost his little dog. I cry everytime I think what might have happened/probably happened to him.


----------



## jmai5421

Althea said:


> Dave, thanks so much for the grape jelly recipe. I've actually been munching on red grapes while catching up with KP. They're plentiful and cheap here at present, so although I've done my weekly shop and bought about a kilo of grapes, I'll go to the local fruit shop over the weekend and get another couple of kilos for the jelly. Sam, those Cadbury creme egg recipes sound wonderful, but since I've lost 6kg this year (about 13 lb) I'll have to give those a miss. Bought a packet of mini eggs today and will allow myself one per day as a reward and encouragement to keep to the weight loss plan. It's been relatively easy in summer, but now with the cooler weather it's getting a little more challenging. Would like to lose another 2kg before I go away in May, but pleased with the result so far. Pam, I'm sure your DD will find another teaching job for next year. Good teachers are usually snapped up quickly. Marge, I'm glad that Hobo is doing better.


Awesome weight loss. I am working at it but I don't have your success. I probably don't have your dedication or will power. Keep it up and the last 2kg will go.
Hope everything goes well with your FIL, whatever the outcome.


----------



## jmai5421

HandyFamily said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> Well, I wish her a lot of happiness...
Click to expand...

I wish her happiness too. I am glad you are ok with the situation and wish them well. I would go ahead with the bridal goodies. I am sure she will like them.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: :wink: Fireball Dave--I totally agree!! This is amazing how they produced this bit of film and imagetry. Thanks for sharing! When we were stationed in Europe, one of our trip we visited Cartier. Upon entering we were locked in and only so many could come in at a time. Very interesting diamonds.


I was entranced the first time it was aired in the UK, three leopards were trained for the filming! As a photographer, I loved it when my customers closed their eyes, handed me a blank cheque and said, "Just do it!"

I got to have fun on those projects!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Did you help produce this video???


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave


That was phenomenal. The work that went into that, wow.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Did you help produce this video???


Unfortunately, I wasn't part of the team that produced it, I wish I had been! I'm pretty much retired now, I had fun doing some stills work on a Chanel advert a few years back, they needed a specialist in architectural photography and I got the job, two weeks on location in the South of France was pleasant!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That was phenomenal. The work that went into that, wow.
Click to expand...

It is magnificent, just goes to show how creative artists can be.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

FireballDave said:


> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave


This was beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call just now to inform me that my #2 daughter just got married. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Just would have liked to know. Guess I don't need to finish the bridal goodies for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel... down about it... sometimes these spontaneous decisions do pay off.
> And... spontaneous people are usually happier than these of us who prefer to always have everything planed ached. Not necessary always happier with some particular thing - just happier in general, like... I really do think they produce more endorphin. They seem to enjoy little things more. If they are not so sure where or how they are going they meet many surprises on the way... and yes, some of them won't be that nice, but most will and at the end the smiles will be so much more than the tears. And for people like me, well, no bad surprises, that's true, but not beautiful ones either. Life is... well, more or less tasteless - like in having no taste in the mouth, not as in bad designed. And even when we do cross the latter we'd be too much afraid... and would probably miss to embrace them.
> And who knows - she might still enjoy the bridal goodies?
Click to expand...

I will most likely finish them. She has been with the same guy for six years. I think she just needed that piece of paper too.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Prepearing to make an unplanned trip 2 hours away. My FIL is very unwell and getting worse- it seems that it is time to say goodbye although he could last a few more weeks (or even recover to some extent). Guess I should be getting organised rather thatn being online- though I have needed to do some bits of it. Althea I have sent you an email about tomorrow if you read this first.


You and your family are in my thoughts. It is always hard when the outcome isn't clear. Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought I'd share the sunrise with the TP this morning. Two geese flying in to land in our pond.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share the sunrise with the TP this morning. Two geese flying in to land in our pond.


Fab photos and beautiful skies, thank you so much for posting them.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Awesome!! My 14yr old GD has become interested in photography in the last two years. She has developed quite an album for her pictures. She even helped her mom put together an album for our local park district.we have what they call Locktoberfest every October.She tool alot of pictures of the events thru out October at the park, put them together and presented Lockwood Park a copy of it. It was awesome!! Always has been a very bright student (she is homeschooled) and an A personality. Great leader potential. She would like to photography for National Geographic, or others someday. She really likes the out of the ordinary type shots! She's created quite a few.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: nanacaren--Thanks for the picture.What a beautiful way to start the day! I love nature and scenery pictures.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave


Just watched it, Dave, and it is beautiful. I always wonder how they film wild animals.


----------



## DorisT

Caren, love your sunrise photos!


----------



## NanaCaren

Fab photos and beautiful skies, thank you so much for posting them.

Dave[/quote]

Thanks, taken with my new iPad. I am figuring out iCloud.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched it, Dave, and it is beautiful. I always wonder how they film wild animals.
Click to expand...

With leopards, carefully!

Remind me to take you for a stroll down Bond Street on your next visit, you'll love it, Asprey's window is always full of goodies!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: nanacaren--Thanks for the picture.What a beautiful way to start the day! I love nature and scenery pictures.


I have lots of nature and scenery pictures. I have been trying to get pictures of the trout in the pond. They don't seem to want to cooperate this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren, love your sunrise photos!


Thank you. I take one almost every morning. There are a lot that don't make the cut, but I still enjoy taking them.


----------



## Poledra65

What a beautiful sunrise to start the day with. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> What a beautiful sunrise to start the day with. Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome. I often post a sunrise on FB. Thought today I'd share with the rest of my friends.


----------



## HandyFamily

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched it, Dave, and it is beautiful. I always wonder how they film wild animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With leopards, carefully!
> 
> Remind me to take you for a stroll down Bond Street on your next visit, you'll love it, Asprey's window is always full of goodies!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Wow.
I lost my words.
And that's a rare condition...


----------



## Sandy

FireballDave said:


> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave


I love this it is really breath taking!


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.


----------



## HandyFamily

... in the oven!?

OK, that was a joke - I found what it is and it actually sounds tasty... Come to think of it, I do own a russian book on russian traditional recipes... and there are 2 recipes for tomatoes filled with mushrooms - but not with eggs. A little disappointed, I would have liked that... and will probably try it sometime.


----------



## dandylion

You know Nana Caren, Sometimes when I see the costs of weddings today, I don't blame people for deciding to opt out of the frills.

They can spend that money in other ways and when they reach a milestone in their marriage. They can have a re-inactment ceremony and spend what they want if they feel they missed something at the beginning of their marriage.

Maybe I'm not so romantic now in my "golden years" Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that's not out of charaacter, it is not as funny as I thought. That's proof enough. I'd say.
> 
> I assume that you are happy for her, and are not a bit hurt so I send my best wishes. Sue/d
> 
> I am happy for her and, a bit hurt oh well. Still wish her all the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

I just tried a new breakfast recipe this morning that was in my Hungry Girl newsletter. John usually fixes breakfast so he was happy to get a break. And I've been looking for lowcal recipes to get rid of those pounds I added during the winter.

The Egg Mug Classic

1/2 cup fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original)
One wedge Laughing Cow Light Swiss Cheese, cut into pieces

Spray a large microwave-safe mug lightly with nonstick spray. Add egg substitute and cheese and stir. Microwave for about a minute. Stir gently, then microwave for another 30 to 45 seconds, until scramble is just set. Enjoy!

Makes 1 serving

Per serving: 95 calories, 2g fat, 490mg sodium, 3g carbs, 0g fiber ,2g sugar, 14.5g protein

If you go to http://www.hungry-girl.com/newsletters/raw/1256

you can find lots of variations.

We also had English Muffins with the eggs, 1 for me, 2 for John.


----------



## dandylion

Seeing the beautiful photos and videos, I can't help being thankful for the beautiful world we live in. 
I'm feeling very grateful today. Sue/d


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.
> 
> The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.
> 
> I had taken pictures of the group over some months and feel that they were a great addition to the background.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful exhibit. What a neat way to display the craft and perhaps get others interested. Does your library have a knitting group? Or is there a way you can advertise there to give lessons for those interested? I imagine there will be interest after seeing all the beautiful things.
Click to expand...

When I asked the library about our doing an exhibit it was with the thought that this would be a payback for their allowing us a room in which to meet. Many of the libraries around here have started knitting groups; I don't know why. But our PL has other activities also. About ten people put together the exhibit and fourteen is about the most we have had in any day. That is enough for me because there are several conversations going on and it's hard to keep up with people. The three oldest of us did not work on mounting the exhibit but were knitting at the time.

Apparently the PL said they had had the most comments on this exhibit, which I suppose is why they asked us to do another next year. I am thinking about possible themes. I would like to feature charity knitting. About seven of us do some of that, two of us with the lowest incomes.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Fab photos and beautiful skies, thank you so much for posting them.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, taken with my new iPad. I am figuring out iCloud.[/quote]

Love the photos, rather appropriate that you are working out ICloud!


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you help produce this video???
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't part of the team that produced it, I wish I had been! I'm pretty much retired now, I had fun doing some stills work on a Chanel advert a few years back, they needed a specialist in architectural photography and I got the job, two weeks on location in the South of France was pleasant!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That is a fantastic video. The photography is phenominal.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fab photos and beautiful skies, thank you so much for posting them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, taken with my new iPad. I am figuring out iCloud.
Click to expand...

Love the photos, rather appropriate that you are working out ICloud![/quote]

Thank you. I never thought of that.


----------



## jmai5421

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.


I had Russian Helmets for lunch. Mine were a little overdone but not quite that bad. I did them in the toaster oven and it cooks faster than the big oven so I should keep a closer watch. They were really good with buttered toast.


----------



## jmai5421

HandyFamily said:


> ... in the oven!?
> 
> OK, that was a joke - I found what it is and it actually sounds tasty... Come to think of it, I do own a russian book on russian traditional recipes... and there are 2 recipes for tomatoes filled with mushrooms - but not with eggs. A little disappointed, I would have liked that... and will probably try it sometime.


Would you be able to share the recipes of the tomatoes filled with muchrooms? It sounds delicious.


----------



## FireballDave

HandyFamily said:


> ... in the oven!?
> 
> OK, that was a joke - I found what it is and it actually sounds tasty... Come to think of it, I do own a russian book on russian traditional recipes... and there are 2 recipes for tomatoes filled with mushrooms - but not with eggs. A little disappointed, I would have liked that... and will probably try it sometime.


_Russian Helmets_ were a surprise hit on the tea party a couple of months back, they're a great breakfast dish. For anyone who hasn't tried them yet:

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbsp butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato half a teaspoon of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## jmai5421

DorisT said:


> I just tried a new breakfast recipe this morning that was in my Hungry Girl newsletter. John usually fixes breakfast so he was happy to get a break. And I've been looking for lowcal recipes to get rid of those pounds I added during the winter.
> 
> The Egg Mug Classic
> 
> 1/2 cup fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original)
> One wedge Laughing Cow Light Swiss Cheese, cut into pieces
> 
> Spray a large microwave-safe mug lightly with nonstick spray. Add egg substitute and cheese and stir. Microwave for about a minute. Stir gently, then microwave for another 30 to 45 seconds, until scramble is just set. Enjoy!
> 
> Makes 1 serving
> 
> Per serving: 95 calories, 2g fat, 490mg sodium, 3g carbs, 0g fiber ,2g sugar, 14.5g protein
> 
> If you go to http://www.hungry-girl.com/newsletters/raw/1256
> 
> you can find lots of variations.
> 
> We also had English Muffins with the eggs, 1 for me, 2 for John.


Sounds good. I get Hungry girl emails daily. I need to take time to look at more of them. I also get skinnytaste. It is http://www.skinnytaste.com. She has recipes and all of the nutritional information plus the Weight Watcher points both old and the new points plus. I printed your recipe to try.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.


Ooops!


----------



## NanaCaren

Not far from where I live. I love the detail.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Not far from where I live. I love the detail.


Great house, it has character!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

_L'Odysee de Cartier_ was filmed between June and September 2011 and took place in Prague, Paris, the Italian Dolomites and Spain. The original score is by Pierre Adenot.

Fifty people worked on the project including creative directors Sebastien Vacherot, Emmanuel Lalleve (who was also copywriter), Florent Imbert, and art director Seyrane Boulekbache.

I think they did a superb job!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not far from where I live. I love the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Great house, it has character!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

There are several more but, traffic was terrible. I plan on making a day go asking around one day soon.


----------



## FireballDave

Cool news for _MotoGP_ fans, Paris Hilton enjoyed her flirtation with the sport so much last year, she's coming back for more in 2012. Boys around the world are looking forward to more appearances with her uniquely under-stated style!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

It is a wet and raining overcast weather out here today. Perfect day for soup. I have the homemade chicken noodle soup going on the stove. The only thing I am missing in it is the cut up celery! Am going to make some dumplings using the bisquick.

I love the old gingerbread style houses! They are so picture perfect! (intended play on the words) 

Love the Russian helmet!!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Cool news for _MotoGP_ fans, Paris Hilton enjoyed her flirtation with the sport so much last year, she's coming back for more in 2012. Boys around the world are looking forward to more appearances with her uniquely under-stated style!
> 
> Dave


I imagine they are.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> It is a wet and raining overcast weather out here today. Perfect day for soup. I have the homemade chicken noodle soup going on the stove. The only thing I am missing in it is the cut up celery! Am going to make some dumplings using the bisquick.
> 
> I love the old gingerbread style houses! They are so picture perfect! (intended play on the words)
> 
> Love the Russian helmet!!


I made celery soup today never thought of dumplings. They would have perfect.

The house reminds me of one of the gingerbread houses my grandmother made.


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.
> 
> The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.
> 
> I had taken pictures of the group over some months and feel that they were a great addition to the background.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful exhibit. What a neat way to display the craft and perhaps get others interested. Does your library have a knitting group? Or is there a way you can advertise there to give lessons for those interested? I imagine there will be interest after seeing all the beautiful things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I asked the library about our doing an exhibit it was with the thought that this would be a payback for their allowing us a room in which to meet. Many of the libraries around here have started knitting groups; I don't know why. But our PL has other activities also. About ten people put together the exhibit and fourteen is about the most we have had in any day. That is enough for me because there are several conversations going on and it's hard to keep up with people. The three oldest of us did not work on mounting the exhibit but were knitting at the time.
> 
> Apparently the PL said they had had the most comments on this exhibit, which I suppose is why they asked us to do another next year. I am thinking about possible themes. I would like to feature charity knitting. About seven of us do some of that, two of us with the lowest incomes.
Click to expand...

I think the exhibit is great, mjs. I always enjoy the exhibits in the lobby of our library, but have never seen one devoted to knitting. The afghan made by the 94-year-old woman is beautiful. Did your group teach her how to knit?

One of the librarians in our local library tried to start a knitting class for teenagers and I volunteered to help her out, but it never materialized. No one was interested!! Other libraries in our County have well-attended classes and teen knitting groups, though. And one of them has a group of women who do all kinds of needlework, but I have yet to attend a meeting. As you say, there are multiple conversations going on at one time, but it's a good way to see what others are doing.


----------



## Strawberry4u

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
Click to expand...

Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.


----------



## DorisT

Caren, I've always loved Victorian houses, but can you imagine the costs of painting a place like that with all that gingerbread??? Thanks for posting.


----------



## DorisT

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
Click to expand...

I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?


----------



## Strawberry4u

There are several more but, traffic was terrible. I plan on making a day go asking around one day soon.[/quote]

NanaCaren, I love the look of houses like that it makes you want to go through every room from top to bottom to see if there are any secret rooms or passageways. Dave is right when he said it has character. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## DorisT

jmai5421 said:


> [Sounds good. I get Hungry girl emails daily. I need to take time to look at more of them. I also get skinnytaste. It is http://www.skinnytaste.com. She has recipes and all of the nutritional information plus the Weight Watcher points both old and the new points plus. I printed your recipe to try.


I'll have to check out skinny taste. Points Plus is new to me. When I belonged to WW, it was just Points. What's the difference?


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> Not far from where I live. I love the detail.


Gorgeous house. I love old pictures.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My knitting group mounted an exhibit in the library cases. I got the ball rolling but then was not involved, so I feel I can say they did a wonderful job. The library asked us to do it next year.
> 
> The striped afghan in the lower right is from amazing yarn and was knitted by the 94 year old who learned to knit when she was 90.
> 
> I had taken pictures of the group over some months and feel that they were a great addition to the background.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful exhibit. What a neat way to display the craft and perhaps get others interested. Does your library have a knitting group? Or is there a way you can advertise there to give lessons for those interested? I imagine there will be interest after seeing all the beautiful things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I asked the library about our doing an exhibit it was with the thought that this would be a payback for their allowing us a room in which to meet. Many of the libraries around here have started knitting groups; I don't know why. But our PL has other activities also. About ten people put together the exhibit and fourteen is about the most we have had in any day. That is enough for me because there are several conversations going on and it's hard to keep up with people. The three oldest of us did not work on mounting the exhibit but were knitting at the time.
> 
> Apparently the PL said they had had the most comments on this exhibit, which I suppose is why they asked us to do another next year. I am thinking about possible themes. I would like to feature charity knitting. About seven of us do some of that, two of us with the lowest incomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the exhibit is great, mjs. I always enjoy the exhibits in the lobby of our library, but have never seen one devoted to knitting. The afghan made by the 94-year-old woman is beautiful. Did your group teach her how to knit?
> 
> One of the librarians in our local library tried to start a knitting class for teenagers and I volunteered to help her out, but it never materialized. No one was interested!! Other libraries in our County have well-attended classes and teen knitting groups, though. And one of them has a group of women who do all kinds of needlework, but I have yet to attend a meeting. As you say, there are multiple conversations going on at one time, but it's a good way to see what others are doing.
Click to expand...

Marjorie, who will be 94 next week learned to knit from the person who started the group four years ago. That person left after a few months and the library asked me if they should continue to say that people who wanted to learn should come. I said yes, though I do not consider myself a good teacher. But we have three experienced knitters in the group that I think are good teachers, so we can take care of novices.

I am quite solitary, so sometimes I find out what is going on in the area from people in this group. The group is about as varied as is possible, from age, income, politics, etc. and there has not been an unpleasant moment.


----------



## mjs

This is probably a totally vain request, but does anyone have a loon pattern graph? I have a book with a sweater and thought I would use the pattern. Turns out the graph is not like the sweater that it is supposedly of, and is not at all a good pattern.


----------



## gingerwitch

OMG Dave--You must be referring to the incredible piece of film I saw the other night. I thought it was a commercial and as I sat there with my mouth hanging open I said to myself "This is the greatest commercial I have ever witnessed, in fact it is light years ahead of 99% of ANY tv viewing I've done in years". I was, to use a familiar phrase, gobsmacked. Totally agree about it being a work of art and as for atmospheric effect--it rivals moments in "Lord of the Rings"! Brilliant, absolutely brilliant.


FireballDave said:


> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?
Click to expand...

Whoops, sorry, double post.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?
Click to expand...

My ex unplugged his mother's stove so she couldn't use it because she burned a pot of prunes.


----------



## jmai5421

DorisT said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Sounds good. I get Hungry girl emails daily. I need to take time to look at more of them. I also get skinnytaste. It is http://www.skinnytaste.com. She has recipes and all of the nutritional information plus the Weight Watcher points both old and the new points plus. I printed your recipe to try.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check out skinny taste. Points Plus is new to me. When I belonged to WW, it was just Points. What's the difference?
Click to expand...

I belonged to WW a long time ago so I am not sure about points plus. If I were to go on it again I would use my old calculator and the regular points. Every so often they do something different to get more interest. It looks like everything is one point more, but I do not know what the total points per day would be with the new points plus.


----------



## Poledra65

I just watched the video, that was amazing. 
Beautiful cat too. 
I need a drink, I think I need to hit the liquor store when DH gets home from work, I just dug a trench for the landlord. About 30-40ft long, I'll finish cleaning it out tomorrow. 
Now to finish another knitting project.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Friday, everyone! Just got caught up on the posts and now I'm going to knit!


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Just got caught up on the posts and now I'm going to knit!


Amen! and on to another Tea Party in just a bit.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> I just watched the video, that was amazing.
> Beautiful cat too.
> I need a drink, I think I need to hit the liquor store when DH gets home from work, I just dug a trench for the landlord. About 30-40ft long, I'll finish cleaning it out tomorrow.
> Now to finish another knitting project.


Isn't it stunning?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone! Just got caught up on the posts and now I'm going to knit!
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! and on to another Tea Party in just a bit.
Click to expand...

I'm just typing this week's greeting!

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom

Just dropping in to say Hello. Have had some week and need to slow down to be able to read all of the posts. Not quite ready yet as need to get dinner into Hubby and the Fur Babies and also get all the meds into everyone. So, will get dinner, have a good TALL drink and settle down then perhaps can shoo hubby off computer long enough to read some of the posts. Hope all are enjoying good health and are happy. If not I will pray for all to have better.


----------



## darowil

DorisT said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?
Click to expand...

Sorry, but only once doesn't warrent losing your license. (Otherwise I doubt whether any of us would be cooking).


----------



## jknappva

Am I the only one to have the March 23rd tea party come up and then disappear!!??? A Ghost in the Machine???
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

Probably he had to edit.


----------



## darowil

Didn't get away last night. David's sister is flying in so are picking her up at the airport in about 1/2 hour and then heading stright out. It is David's fathers birthday tomorrow as well. Only a few weeks we were all together for their 55th wedding anniversary (David organised it because it was clear they wouldn't have too many more and they had been going to do a big 50th but their other son had died only a few weeks before it and so that one was cancelled). Better get ready to leave I guess- still need to shower and breakfast as I didn't sleeo till 5am.


----------



## DorisT

darowil said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but only once doesn't warrent losing your license. (Otherwise I doubt whether any of us would be cooking).
Click to expand...

Thanks for the support, darowil!


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ex unplugged his mother's stove so she couldn't use it because she burned a pot of prunes.
Click to expand...

Wow! That's pretty mean! Is that why he's an ex? :roll: John is very forgiving; after all, I've caught him in a few bloopers through the years. And still do!


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the video, that was amazing.
> Beautiful cat too.
> I need a drink, I think I need to hit the liquor store when DH gets home from work, I just dug a trench for the landlord. About 30-40ft long, I'll finish cleaning it out tomorrow.
> Now to finish another knitting project.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it stunning?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I'd love to have it on video download to use as a pick me up. lol


----------



## Poledra65

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it bad. I put Russian Helmets in the oven, sat down and continued knitting and then couldn't figure out what it was I kept smelling, finally after about an hour or so, it dawned on me, I had breakfast cooking in the oven. lol... A little well done, but still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a dumb thing the other night. I had put some veg. oil in a castiron pan to fry something, turned on the heat, but forgot all about it until I heard the smoke alarm go off. Thank heavens for the S A or we might have had a fire. Is it time to take my cooking license away from me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ex unplugged his mother's stove so she couldn't use it because she burned a pot of prunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! That's pretty mean! Is that why he's an ex? :roll: John is very forgiving; after all, I've caught him in a few bloopers through the years. And still do!
Click to expand...

I banned DH from the kitchen for my sanity and his safety, he tends to burn almost any and everything. lol...He loves it, uses it as an excuse to not cook anything, which is actually all right with me.  He does try to go behind me and reseason my dishes as I cook though.


----------



## dandylion

Doris, You must be my soul mate for sure. 
My inbox is filled with hungry girl recipes. 
The only thing I can't go is not having a whole egg once in awhile. I can do the whites only, if I add lots of onion, herbs and spices in with them. 
Her deserts sounds so good, as most are with fruits and ff whipped cream. Her large portion - low fat and calorie dishes are easy and good ENOUGH to live with.  Sometimes I don't even miss the luxury fats  Sue



DorisT said:


> I just tried a new breakfast recipe this morning that was in my Hungry Girl newsletter. John usually fixes breakfast so he was happy to get a break. And I've been looking for lowcal recipes to get rid of those pounds I added during the winter.
> 
> The Egg Mug Classic
> 
> 1/2 cup fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original)
> One wedge Laughing Cow Light Swiss Cheese, cut into pieces
> 
> Spray a large microwave-safe mug lightly with nonstick spray. Add egg substitute and cheese and stir. Microwave for about a minute. Stir gently, then microwave for another 30 to 45 seconds, until scramble is just set. Enjoy!
> 
> Makes 1 serving
> 
> Per serving: 95 calories, 2g fat, 490mg sodium, 3g carbs, 0g fiber ,2g sugar, 14.5g protein
> 
> If you go to http://www.hungry-girl.com/newsletters/raw/1256
> 
> you can find lots of variations.
> 
> We also had English Muffins with the eggs, 1 for me, 2 for John.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> Wow! That's pretty mean! Is that why he's an ex? :roll: John is very forgiving; after all, I've caught him in a few bloopers through the years. And still do!


Yeah, that and other things.


----------



## FireballDave

Hi everybody,

I've just posted this week's receipt to start the new Tea Party thread, it's a British classic, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69611-1.html#1265128

I hope you'll like it!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Dave, Thanks for the new tea party posting. 
Just to clarify --- there are two tea party posts that are open to follow; 
This one and another one entitled tea party for March 23re -- the lost hour . I'm typing this by memory, so I'm not exactly sure of the wording, but that's the gist. Are you aware of this? 
Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've just posted this week's receipt to start the new Tea Party thread, it's a British classic, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69611-1.html#1265128
> 
> I hope you'll like it!
> 
> Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sue, we think that it may be in protest of the Lost Hour! many of us got two very long past tea party notices!! haha, it is the fairies who are up to no good tonight!!!


----------



## gingerwitch

Long enough trench to fit the landlord and his whole family!


Poledra65 said:


> I just watched the video, that was amazing.
> Beautiful cat too.
> I need a drink, I think I need to hit the liquor store when DH gets home from work, I just dug a trench for the landlord. About 30-40ft long, I'll finish cleaning it out tomorrow.
> Now to finish another knitting project.


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> Not far from where I live. I love the detail.


It looks like it came out of a firy-tale... I love it!


----------



## HandyFamily

FireballDave said:


> _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was filmed between June and September 2011 and took place in Prague, Paris, the Italian Dolomites and Spain. The original score is by Pierre Adenot.
> 
> Fifty people worked on the project including creative directors Sebastien Vacherot, Emmanuel Lalleve (who was also copywriter), Florent Imbert, and art director Seyrane Boulekbache.
> 
> I think they did a superb job!
> 
> Dave


Whose was the idea? I LOVE it SO much!


----------



## FireballDave

HandyFamily said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was filmed between June and September 2011 and took place in Prague, Paris, the Italian Dolomites and Spain. The original score is by Pierre Adenot.
> 
> Fifty people worked on the project including creative directors Sebastien Vacherot, Emmanuel Lalleve (who was also copywriter), Florent Imbert, and art director Seyrane Boulekbache.
> 
> I think they did a superb job!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Whose was the idea? I LOVE it SO much!
Click to expand...

It was a collaborative work with the team headed by Bruno Aveillan, inspiration for the film came from Cartier's marketing director Corinne Delattre. A lot of people were involved in the planning, filming and post-production, it takes a many talented specialists to put a film like this together.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

I think they did a superb job!

Dave[/quote]

Whose was the idea? I LOVE it SO much![/quote]

Dear Handyfamily, I noticed you are on last week's Tea Party, but not posted to this week's, yet. You will find those of us who are online, if you go to the top of the page, in to Search, and type in, 'Tea Party March 23rd' there is also something about celebrating the 'lost hour'-wishing you lots of fun with the website!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> I think they did a superb job!
> 
> Dave


Whose was the idea? I LOVE it SO much![/quote]

Dear Handyfamily, I noticed you are on last week's Tea Party, but not posted to this week's, yet. You will find those of us who are online, if you go to the top of the page, in to Search, and type in, 'Tea Party March 23rd' there is also something about celebrating the 'lost hour'-wishing you lots of fun with the website![/quote]

Or you could click on the http link by FireballDave as posted in his first post of this page. Hi, and welcome to the Tea Party!!! We are a great bunch of folks to hang out with here!

Hi Myfanwy, sorry that I have not been posting to you lately. I am not a well person and some days are more difficult than others. I am happy that your DH does not have dementia. I do admire all your activities -- it does not seem possible for one person to be so busy!!


----------



## KatyNora

FireballDave said:


> Who's seen the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier? _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was two years in the making and it isn't just an advert, it's three minutes of spine-tinglingly sublime imagery and a work of art!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4
> 
> I love this piece of film!
> 
> Dave


Wow!! Thank you, Dave.


----------



## KatyNora

I know this is last week's tea party, but I've been offline for a few days and have just caught up here. I just want to thank everyone here who sent good thoughts and encouraging messages when I posted last weekend about some sad news in my family. There is a tiny glimmer of light on the horizon. The long-term prognosis remains harsh, but it seems there will be more time available than we had thought at first. I'm focusing on the thought: where there is life, there is hope. Thank you, all.


----------



## Marianne818

This has been a week of mixed emotions, good news my Mom actually sat up in a chair for 2 hrs 4 times this week!! YEAHHHHH
On Wednesday my oldest son was rushed to the ER by ambulance, bp 80/20, as my DIL told me going at both ends violently. (She had hand surgery on Tuesday). It has been touch and go, he has a kidney disease that he has been fighting for several years, so we have been very concerned about them. Now the liver seems to be in trouble, they have determined that he is not contageous, he does not have Hep A, B or C... but it is some form of Hep they are sure of that. They can't give him meds for the BP until the liver spikes, they say it's probably due to the stress on the liver. So I have found someone to stay with my Mom on Monday and Tuesday so I'm hoping to head over to put the Mom whammy out and get him home and better!! 
Now on top of all this, my other son has decided to move out and away. I depend on him so very much, but he is young and deserves a life of his own, so I'm trying to remain positive, he has been offered a fantastic job complete with benefits ( a major plus) he has many friends where he is going so that really helps. 
So now, one son will be living 3.5 hrs to the East.. the other 3.5 hrs to the West, pretty good really I'm smack dab in da middle!!!
I'm holding onto sanity by trying to knit playing in my garden and saying many many prayers. 
Thanks for letting me vent a bit... and for keeping my mind occupied with all the interesting posts!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> This has been a week of mixed emotions, good news my Mom actually sat up in a chair for 2 hrs 4 times this week!! YEAHHHHH
> On Wednesday my oldest son was rushed to the ER by ambulance, bp 80/20, as my DIL told me going at both ends violently. (She had hand surgery on Tuesday). It has been touch and go, he has a kidney disease that he has been fighting for several years, so we have been very concerned about them. Now the liver seems to be in trouble, they have determined that he is not contageous, he does not have Hep A, B or C... but it is some form of Hep they are sure of that. They can't give him meds for the BP until the liver spikes, they say it's probably due to the stress on the liver. So I have found someone to stay with my Mom on Monday and Tuesday so I'm hoping to head over to put the Mom whammy out and get him home and better!!
> Now on top of all this, my other son has decided to move out and away. I depend on him so very much, but he is young and deserves a life of his own, so I'm trying to remain positive, he has been offered a fantastic job complete with benefits ( a major plus) he has many friends where he is going so that really helps.
> So now, one son will be living 3.5 hrs to the East.. the other 3.5 hrs to the West, pretty good really I'm smack dab in da middle!!!
> I'm holding onto sanity by trying to knit playing in my garden and saying many many prayers.
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit... and for keeping my mind occupied with all the interesting posts!!


Oh boy! Is that not just the way of the world, you think your innings is tough, and then you find someone with it much tougher? My thoughts are with you, and God Bless.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne, bless you and may you find the grace God gives you to keep on going. My husband has been battling kidney failure for about 15 years. The last six or seven years he has been on dialysis. Prayers and a gentle hug for you.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, bless you and may you find the grace God gives you to keep on going. My husband has been battling kidney failure for about 15 years. The last six or seven years he has been on dialysis. Prayers and a gentle hug for you.


My son has been fortunate that he has avoided dialysis so far, he is 34, and has fought this for about 11 years now. We hope to have some kind of answer this evening.. after some test results are back.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, bless you and may you find the grace God gives you to keep on going. My husband has been battling kidney failure for about 15 years. The last six or seven years he has been on dialysis. Prayers and a gentle hug for you.
> 
> 
> 
> My son has been fortunate that he has avoided dialysis so far, he is 34, and has fought this for about 11 years now. We hope to have some kind of answer this evening.. after some test results are back.
Click to expand...

My thoughts are with you. PM to me if you want to. It is so helpful to know you are not alone in this! And the kidney disease seems to take on a life of its own throughout the entire family. Please seek out a kidney peer support group. They understand totally, and they have walked where you are now walking. One's kidneys have to fail and leave only a certain degree of function before dialysis starts. Dialysis will open up a whole new world of freedom for him -- mentally as well as physically. It really is not something to be dreaded. I have been where you are now. It is ok to feel helpless but there is always hope.


----------



## jmai5421

My prayers will be with you Marianne.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818- So glad to hear you mom was up this week. Sorry to hear about your son 's illness, and the other son moving away. You are a strong person with a great personality. Remember you have some young neighbors who apparently adore you. Do not be afraid to call on their help when you need it. I'm sure you would do likewise by them. To cheer you just a bit, maybe a visit with the little boy who wanted you to teah him to knit will help!! My cousin that lives in Clanton, Al-her husband is back in the hospital for about the 10 time this year with pneumonia, so keep Jimmy in your prayers as I will be praying for your sons. It's good he landed a good job-in this day and time. Wish him the best. You know all your friends onKTP are here for you.


----------



## carol's gifts

55mmdpns--Sorry to know you also are dealing with your DH's illness. I hate it for my DH-such a great guy to have this disease-I'm sure you feel the same about you DH. Good thing we all have friend here just to be sounding blocks for us when we need it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> 55mmdpns--Sorry to know you also are dealing with your DH's illness. I hate it for my DH-such a great guy to have this disease-I'm sure you feel the same about you DH. Good thing we all have friend here just to be sounding blocks for us when we need it.


Thanks Carol for your kind words. Hubby is now in a nursing home for the past year as he is not able any longer to live at home. His physical needs go beyond the kidney dialysis and my fibromyalgia no longer allows me to dialyze him at home. I have the knowledge that he is getting his physical needs and medical requirements met, so that is good.


----------



## KateB

Good wishes and thoughts to all of you going through a tough time just now.


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> Marianne818- So glad to hear you mom was up this week. Sorry to hear about your son 's illness, and the other son moving away. You are a strong person with a great personality. Remember you have some young neighbors who apparently adore you. Do not be afraid to call on their help when you need it. I'm sure you would do likewise by them. To cheer you just a bit, maybe a visit with the little boy who wanted you to teah him to knit will help!! My cousin that lives in Clanton, Al-her husband is back in the hospital for about the 10 time this year with pneumonia, so keep Jimmy in your prayers as I will be praying for your sons. It's good he landed a good job-in this day and time. Wish him the best. You know all your friends onKTP are here for you.


I'll be praying for Jimmy for sure... always have you and your DH in our prayers here... as well as all my wonderful friends here on KP... waiting on Doctors to come in this morning.. Nurse told my DIL they have some news... crossing fingers and praying they can start treating whatever this is that is attacking him.. 
Thank you for letting me vent.. I got really down last night... more positive this morning.. today is a new day... and it is going to be a good one!!!!!!
Thanks once again
Marianne


----------



## DorisT

Marianne, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep us posted on your good news and bad news. We're here for you!


----------



## Marianne818

Morning report on oldest son-- he woke up this morning feeling much better, evidently the liver enzymes have peaked and his bp is now up to 100/60.. .a huge improvement.. they have started him on meds to help with symptoms now (finally) if he keeps improving they will let him go home on Tuesday.. I LOVE the power of prayer!!! Thank you to all for your prayers and wishes... the past 4 days have been so stressful but today the sun is shining and all is much better.. wishing the same for all of you and yours!! Blessings be to all!
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne, take your rest and comfort in the Lord for He does look after us all. And He does give us friends to support us when we feel very weak. It is encouraging to hear positive news of your family!!!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, take your rest and comfort in the Lord for He does look after us all. And He does give us friends to support us when we feel very weak. It is encouraging to hear positive news of your family!!!


AMEN!!!! Just talked with him, he sounds so much better, still weak of course.. but he has a good family group there to take care of him and I will be going over next weekend to give my DIL a break (that's when she requested) God is good!!


----------



## DorisT

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, take your rest and comfort in the Lord for He does look after us all. And He does give us friends to support us when we feel very weak. It is encouraging to hear positive news of your family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!!!! Just talked with him, he sounds so much better, still weak of course.. but he has a good family group there to take care of him and I will be going over next weekend to give my DIL a break (that's when she requested) God is good!!
Click to expand...

Marianne, I was thinking of you and your family all through Mass this morning. I DO believe in the power of prayer. It has been proven to me time and time again.

We had a pediatrician once whom we liked and he was brilliant, but he used to say that doctors can only do so much, the rest depends on God.

Hope you have a good week and take care of yourself, too.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818--Good to hear that your son is feeling better. As of Friday Jimmy had started eating again. He had been only getting ensure. His daughter was so stressed in seeing her dad. Her mother is also sick-she's no bigger than a minute!! So all the stress of her husband's illness doesn't help! They are dear people, and needs God's healing miracle touch. I could just see and feel the unsurmountable prayer has affect on individual lives. We all need to keep looking up-that is where our help comes from--God!


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> Marianne818--Good to hear that your son is feeling better. As of Friday Jimmy had started eating again. He had been only getting ensure. His daughter was so stressed in seeing her dad. Her mother is also sick-she's no bigger than a minute!! So all the stress of her husband's illness doesn't help! They are dear people, and needs God's healing miracle touch. I could just see and feel the unsurmountable prayer has affect on individual lives. We all need to keep looking up-that is where our help comes from--God!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Carol, I'm keeping Jimmy and the family in our prayers, have several friends that are also including them with their prayers. 
Son should be home later today, Still very weak, will be on strict bed rest for at least a week. 
Marianne


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818--Thanks for your praywers for Jimmy. His daughter keeps up with me on FB, and said tonight he started getting really sick again. a day or so ago he had at least started drinking some ensure--she was hopeful-now he must be teribly sick again. Please continue to pray; I will be praying for your son as well;hope things are better for him now.


----------



## Marianne818

Carol... you and Jimmy and the family are all in my prayers and will be from now on! Thankfully my son is doing better day by day, he is home and so glad to be. He is still very weak, (won't admit but he's using a walker to get to the bathroom) he is on bed rest for a week, after an appointment with the DR, they will decided to add another week of bed time or not. he has no appetite, is drinking lots of water and juices really anything we give him. But he eats a few bites even of his favorite Mac and Cheese!! The doctor says he will eat normally again, just going to take awhile. 
Take good care, know that there are many many out here praying for you all. ( I put you and Jimmy and the family on a prayer list, over 500 through our church and the followers)
Marianne


----------



## purplelady

Mrs Dash is a seasoned salt, is a reduced salt I think as it was sent on my trays of food after open heart surgery, 6, 7 yrs ago.
Comes in different herbs , seasonings..
keep forgetting to get some.
bets


----------



## purplelady

Power of prayer,,,
just yesterday a friend was able to tell of that in their life.
Her daug was injusred yrs ago in accident, now has all the probs that go w/ wheelchair bound, the open wounds on back among them, causing many trips to hosp and nursing homes this year.
last report had been cancer around tail bone, surgery coming soon and one concerned mother..
Well the call last , ws to say, thnx 4 praying and God had answered in a mighty way. Surgeons say, no cancer, or surgery , go back to Nurse home and get this stuff healed!!
She was so up and bubbly and thanking God!
contagious.
my prayers for son David were not answered positivly for us, he succumbed at age 16 1/2, SSSO miss him still many years after.
goof kid,gooddd too, funny, quick sense of humor, so the house became a diff place after he was gone.
At my ageeee, can't be real long before I see him again!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bets


----------

